# Come on Estoppel!!!!



## DWorldOrBust

My contract passed ROFR 13 days ago and I am still waiting on closing paperwork.. I am trying to book a 2BR at AKL in November and this is cutting too close to the 7mo window for comfort. I was really hoping to book before the 7 mo window opens and there are no 2br's left! I am biting my nails off over here...


----------



## sgrap

We are just behind you a few days (passed ROFR on 2/25) and want to book before the 7 month window opens up for our home resort in mid-November, too.


----------



## disneynutz

DWorldOrBust said:


> My contract passed ROFR 13 days ago and I am still waiting on closing paperwork.. I am trying to book a 2BR at AKL in November and this is cutting too close to the 7mo window for comfort. I was really hoping to book before the 7 mo window opens and there are no 2br's left! I am biting my nails off over here...



I thought the estoppel happened prior to ROFR to verify the sellers account/point status?

 Bill


----------



## Buzzalot

I'm on 21 days. Waiting on closing documents.......


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

Based on review of the timeline thread, people have received their closing docs 17 days after passing ROFR.  We are at day 14.  I'm getting tired of constantly checking my email.


----------



## NewDVCaddict

This process is making me a stalker! I used to check the ROFR thread and now I've moved onto the estoppel thread. Hahahaha....I guess I'm technically on day 10 after ROFR (just found out today that we passed ROFR on 2/20), so hopefully the wait for closing documents will seem faster! What's the next thread to stalk after this one?


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

Closing, deed filed then able to book.  Once you get your closing documents it looks like around 27 more days until you can book.


----------



## madhavok

Day 14 here, and nothing...


----------



## Minniesgal

ThiS is a weird change when I bought resale I received my closing docs the day after passing ROFR. I'd chase the docs.


----------



## sgrap

Minniesgal said:


> ThiS is a weird change when I bought resale I received my closing docs the day after passing ROFR. I'd chase the docs.


How long ago was that?


----------



## Minniesgal

Last year and the year before


----------



## CMNJ

We just finished our resale purchase last month. According to what the closing company told us estoppel is requested from Disney as soon as ROFR is passed and typically takes a week to 10 days (though it was taking much longer in Dec because DVC was so busy preparing documents for member dues that they put estoppel requests on the back burner). Once the closing company gets the estoppel info they then prepare and email our closing documents-our broker gave us a timeline at the beginning of the resale process and it did have listed 14 days from passing ROFR to receiving closing documents. If you have waited 14 days already and not heard anything (we were told upon passing ROFR closing company was running a little behind and it might take 17 days) I would reach out to the closing company. Ours was very nice-I called to inquire (because our contract had unbanked points expiring soon) and we actually got our closing documents later that day.


----------



## madhavok

Spoke with the title agent this morning.  Still waiting.


----------



## sgrap

I was told today that it is running more like 3 weeks right now. We passed rofr on 2/25 and he said it would be 3rd week of March most likely.  timeshare store,  magic vacation title.


----------



## sgrap

Does the length of time it takes to get estoppel from Disney vary with different title agencies?  Someone on the Timeshare Store timeline (we are using them as well) posted that they got their closing docs  days after passing ROFR (2/16-2/19)  I'm wondering how it can vary that widely.


----------



## CMNJ

sgrap said:


> Does the length of time it takes to get estoppel from Disney vary with different title agencies?  Someone on the Timeshare Store timeline (we are using them as well) posted that they got their closing docs  days after passing ROFR (2/16-2/19)  I'm wondering how it can vary that widely.



I thought that Disney pretty standard turn around time for estoppel based on my conversations with our title company (usually a week to 10 days) but if disney has something "more important" to work on estoppel kind of gets pushed to the side (in dec this happened due to preparing/sending out member dues supposedly). Perhaps with Poly sales ramping up the people who handle/provide estoppel info are working on getting new members set up? (Just a guess obviously)
Plus the timeshare store typical uses the title company you said you are going through so I wouldn't think that would affect it-but didn't that other poster you mentioned also say that the sale was in foreclosure/default or something? That may have sped things up for them if DVC financing wanted their money lol


----------



## sgrap

I asked our agent, who said, "Really comes down to how quickly DVC can get the information to the closing company."


----------



## sgrap

CMNJ said:


> I thought that Disney pretty standard turn around time for estoppel based on my conversations with our title company (usually a week to 10 days) but if disney has something "more important" to work on estoppel kind of gets pushed to the side (in dec this happened due to preparing/sending out member dues supposedly). Perhaps with Poly sales ramping up the people who handle/provide estoppel info are working on getting new members set up? (Just a guess obviously)
> Plus the timeshare store typical uses the title company you said you are going through so I wouldn't think that would affect it-but didn't that other poster you mentioned also say that the sale was in foreclosure/default or something? That may have sped things up for them if DVC financing wanted their money lol


Thanks for the educated guesses--frustrating, but nothing we can do I guess.  I wouldn't care, except we are trying to get into our home resort for mid-Nov before 7 mo. opens up, so we want to be able to book by 4/15.  Just have to wait and see . . . not my strong suit!  ;-)


----------



## disneynutz

I have to ask again, isn't the estoppel issued by Disney prior to ROFR? Using the correct term and knowing when it happens can make a big difference to those anxiously waiting to make their first reservation.

 Bill


----------



## sgrap

disneynutz said:


> I have to ask again, isn't the estoppel issued by Disney prior to ROFR? Using the correct term and knowing when it happens can make a big difference to those anxiously waiting to make their first reservation.
> 
> Bill


Wow, would love to know the answer to that!


----------



## pangyal

disneynutz said:


> I have to ask again, isn't the estoppel issued by Disney prior to ROFR? Using the correct term and knowing when it happens can make a big difference to those anxiously waiting to make their first reservation.
> 
> Bill



I am by no means an expert on terminology, but I am 100% certain that the estoppel is issued after Disney waives their ROFR. We knew that Disney had sent it after passing ROFR as that's when our closing documents could be prepared.

I think that there is a confirmation of points and banked points, etc., that happens when the offer is initially accepted, but the actual estoppel that confirms all of the details of the title and contract happens after ROFR is waived .


----------



## CMNJ

I'm not an expert either but from the information my title company provided estoppel is done after ROFR. Disneynutz is correct that during ROFR all point information is verified by Disney but I guess estoppel is the official documentation for closing that all points totals are correct (no points used or transferred after ROFR) and the contract is in good standing (ie no unpaid maintenance fees delinquent loan etc)


----------



## DWorldOrBust

disneynutz said:


> I have to ask again, isn't the estoppel issued by Disney prior to ROFR? Using the correct term and knowing when it happens can make a big difference to those anxiously waiting to make their first reservation.
> 
> Bill



Per Magic Vacation Title, they receive the estoppel AFTER the contract passes ROFR. Until Disney send them the estoppel information, the closing docs can't be prepared. It's been over 2 weeks and I still don't have closing docs.


----------



## disneynutz

Sources have verified that the broker receives a point activity statement from Disney prior to the contract being written up and submitted for ROFR. After ROFR and prior to closing Disney provides the closing company with the estoppel info which Disney gets paid to do. 

 Bill


----------



## sgrap

DWorldOrBust said:


> Per Magic Vacation Title, they receive the estoppel AFTER the contract passes ROFR. Until Disney send them the estoppel information, the closing docs can't be prepared. It's been over 2 weeks and I still don't have closing docs.


Thanks for the info . . . but UG, so sorry you don't have your closing docs yet.  I was sure hoping for 2 weeks or less with ours, but that's not sounding good.  We are day 7 or 8 today.


----------



## sgrap

disneynutz said:


> Sources have verified that the broker receives a point activity statement from Disney prior to the contract being written up and submitted for ROFR. After ROFR and prior to closing Disney provides the closing company with the estoppel info which Disney gets paid to do.
> 
> Bill


Interesting!  So what exactly is the estoppel then?


----------



## CMNJ

sgrap said:


> Interesting!  So what exactly is the estoppel then?


This screenshot is from the timeshare store's website (an old guide on purchasing dvc resale). It says "estoppel report" so clearly it is an official disney document detailing the status of the contract being sold (certifying current point totals showing if outstanding maintenance fees etc) I know for our recent resale contract the cost was $50 and was paid for by our seller (which I believe is typically who pays)


----------



## CMNJ

found this general explanation of estoppel for timeshares-it appears that it may actually be required by Florida law?


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

sgrap said:


> Thanks for the info . . . but UG, so sorry you don't have your closing docs yet.  I was sure hoping for 2 weeks or less with ours, but that's not sounding good.  We are day 7 or 8 today.



I am on day 13 and I was told by Magic Vacation Title that they haven't received the estoppel yet from Disney in order to prepare the closing docs.


----------



## sgrap

DisneyfromDeland said:


> I am on day 13 and I was told by Magic Vacation Title that they haven't received the estoppel yet from Disney in order to prepare the closing docs.


Ug, frustrating !!


----------



## disneynutz

DisneyfromDeland said:


> I am on day 13 and I was told by Magic Vacation Title that they haven't received the estoppel yet from Disney in order to prepare the closing docs.



Seems like Disney has found another way to delay resales. Not very mouse like!

 Bill


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

Well, I looked at my dates from my first resale purchase and it looks like I received my closing paperwork 17 days after Disney waived ROFR.


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

We are on day 17 after ROFR.  I thought we would hear today.  My wife emailed our broker yesterday and this is the message we received from the closing attorney:

I am waiting on receipt of the estoppel from Disney. Disney is a couple
weeks behind on providing estoppels. Upon receipt of the estoppel I will
forward your closing documents for execution.

So is that an additional two weeks beyond the normal 10 - 14 days?!?!  Patiently waiting!


----------



## sgrap

well, at least it sounds like we're all in the same boat, but a very frustrating boat!


----------



## Buzzalot

I passed ROFR on 2/9. Still waiting on closing documents.

Called the title company Wednesday. They received Estoppel a "few days ago". Said I will receive closing documents in a couple days. Keeping my fingers crossed it's by Friday. I'm ready to close. 

Have a trip planned for June. Air purchased. Just need a place to stay.


----------



## sgrap

Buzzalot said:


> I passed ROFR on 2/9. Still waiting on closing documents.
> 
> Called the title company Wednesday. They received Estoppel a "few days ago". Said I will receive closing documents in a couple days. Keeping my fingers crossed it's by Friday. I'm ready to close.
> 
> Have a trip planned for June. Air purchased. Just need a place to stay.


Good gravy, that is a long time!  What title company?


----------



## Buzzalot

sgrap said:


> Good gravy, that is a long time!  What title company?



Title company is www.timesharetitleandmore.com

To be fair, the day I was contacted from my broker about passing ROFR I was told they had 40 contracts that passed on the same day. I assume all were given to the same title company to close. IMO That's a large number from one broker.


----------



## sgrap

Buzzalot said:


> Title company is www.timesharetitleandmore.com
> 
> To be fair, the day I was contacted from my broker about passing ROFR I was told they had 40 contracts that passed on the same day. I assume all were given to the same title company to close. IMO That's a large number from one broker.


Yes, that would be a lot to work through alright!


----------



## shpdem

my guess would be they are pushing poly thru and putting resales on back burner.  I'm still waiting on estoppel as well and i'm somewhere around the 2 weeks plus mark right now.


----------



## NewDVCaddict

We passed ROFR on 2/20 and was told the following this morning when I checked with our closing company (Magic Vacation Title)

"Disney has not forwarded the estoppel for your contract as yet.  They are about 80 behind yours so it will probably be another 5-7 days."

Just wanted to share the timeline I was told for those who passed ROFR around the same time as we did...


----------



## bellapecas

disneynutz said:


> I have to ask again, isn't the estoppel issued by Disney prior to ROFR? Using the correct term and knowing when it happens can make a big difference to those anxiously waiting to make their first reservation.
> 
> Bill




Hi Bill!  I've only been in the resale game since last May, but from my experience last year with buying one contract through a broker and being my own broker on my second purchase, the estoppel process happens after ROFR.  They verify points before going into ROFR, but they don't do the title work and look up how much is owed on any mortgages until after ROFR is passed.  

To everyone waiting, the estoppel process has been taking longer than ROFR for a while.  It took close to three weeks back in July with my failed contract, in September with my first purchase, and again in January with my second purchase.


----------



## bellapecas

Ok, that is weird.  When I replied to Bill's comment above, it was the last comment I saw on this thread AND it had a timestamp of "4 minutes ago."  After I posted, everything changed and my comment is severely out of place.  :-/


----------



## sgrap

NewDVCaddict said:


> We passed ROFR on 2/20 and was told the following this morning when I checked with our closing company (Magic Vacation Title)
> 
> "Disney has not forwarded the estoppel for your contract as yet.  They are about 80 behind yours so it will probably be another 5-7 days."
> 
> Just wanted to share the timeline I was told for those who passed ROFR around the same time as we did...


Thanks for sharing . . . what do you think they mean by another 5-7 days?  5-7 beyond the 14 days they normally say?  

I was told this Wednesday, a week after ROFR passing (2/25), that it would likely be the third week in March before we got closing documents because Disney is running behind. We have Magic Vacation Title as well.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

Well it's now day 18, and I'm watching my email like a hawk.... Hoping and praying for closing docs!


----------



## madhavok

Nothing at day 17.  I assume I won't receive over the weekend so Monday would be day 20.


----------



## sgrap

madhavok said:


> Nothing at day 17.  I assume I won't receive over the weekend so Monday would be day 20.


Frustrating!!  Hope you get good news on Monday!


----------



## sgrap

DWorldOrBust said:


> Well it's now day 18, and I'm watching my email like a hawk.... Hoping and praying for closing docs!


I really need to learn how to multiquote!  But hoping it comes quickly for you!  That is getting to be a very long wait.  We're only on day 9 and I'm already anxious.


----------



## JamesA1

Same situation here.  Passed ROFR on 2/20 after 23 days. Waiting on the estoppel and closing docs making it 15 days and counting.


----------



## sgrap

Does anyone know if some have been filtering in, or if there is a complete stoppage of processing estoppels?


----------



## DWorldOrBust

madhavok said:


> Nothing at day 17.  I assume I won't receive over the weekend so Monday would be day 20.





JamesA1 said:


> Same situation here.  Passed ROFR on 2/20 after 23 days. Waiting on the estoppel and closing docs making it 15 days and counting.



Good luck everyone, hopefully our ship sails soon!!!!


----------



## DWorldOrBust

sgrap said:


> Does anyone know if some have been filtering in, or if there is a complete stoppage of processing estoppels?



I've only seen one who passed on a resale but it wasn't a standard resale, I want to say it was a foreclosure and Disney wanted their money.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

NewDVCaddict said:


> This process is making me a stalker! I used to check the ROFR thread and now I've moved onto the estoppel thread. Hahahaha....I guess I'm technically on day 10 after ROFR (just found out today that we passed ROFR on 2/20), so hopefully the wait for closing documents will seem faster! What's the next thread to stalk after this one?




LOL I am the same! I checked the ROFR thread several times a day prior to purchasing my resale contract up to passing ROFR. Now I am stalking my e-mail for closing docs and this thread hoping that someone gets theirs! 

We should come up with a name for this ship that we are all on and waiting to SET SAIL! Come on mouse.


----------



## sgrap

DWorldOrBust said:


> I've only seen one who passed on a resale but it wasn't a standard resale, I want to say it was a foreclosure and Disney wanted their money.


Interesting!  Hopefully Disney will process  a whole boatload at once.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

sgrap said:


> Interesting!  Hopefully Disney will process  a whole boatload at once.



Yes! Hopefully it is OUR boatload! 

I am hoping to book at AKL, Nov 5-13 in a 2Br for my birthday and the Wine and Dine half marathon.. Who else is waiting to book?


----------



## madhavok

Monday will be 20 days since I passed ROFR.  It also happens to be my birthday, hoping the mouse has a present for me.


----------



## sgrap

DWorldOrBust said:


> Yes! Hopefully it is OUR boatload!
> 
> I am hoping to book at AKL, Nov 5-13 in a 2Br for my birthday and the Wine and Dine half marathon.. Who else is waiting to book?


We are wanting to book for Nov 15th at our home resort before it opens to everyone at 7 months, but April 15th is looking very iffy.


----------



## sgrap

madhavok said:


> Monday will be 20 days since I passed ROFR.  It also happens to be my birthday, hoping the mouse has a present for me.


Hoping it comes on Monday for your birthday present!!


----------



## DWorldOrBust

madhavok said:


> Monday will be 20 days since I passed ROFR.  It also happens to be my birthday, hoping the mouse has a present for me.



Happy early birthday!!! Fingers and Toes are crossed. 



sgrap said:


> We are wanting to book for Nov 15th at our home resort before it opens to everyone at 7 months, but April 15th is looking very iffy.



Ugh, I certainly hope that we make it before the 7mo window opens. I'll be overnighting my closing docs the day that I get them. The seller returned the contract same day so hopefully they are as quick to return closing docs.


----------



## sgrap

DWorldOrBust said:


> Ugh, I certainly hope that we make it before the 7mo window opens. I'll be overnighting my closing docs the day that I get them. The seller returned the contract same day so hopefully they are as quick to return closing docs.


That is our exact plan too!  Our sellers responded to our offer in less than 1 hour so I am hoping they are equally as motivated with closing documents.  Our contract was sent for ROFR the day after they accepted our offer, so I am assuming they were very quick with signing too.


----------



## Buzzalot

Buzzalot said:


> I passed ROFR on 2/9. Still waiting on closing documents.
> 
> Called the title company Wednesday. They received Estoppel a "few days ago". Said I will receive closing documents in a couple days. Keeping my fingers crossed it's by Friday. I'm ready to close.
> 
> Have a trip planned for June. Air purchased. Just need a place to stay.



Update: No closing documents yet. Title company said Monday. We will see........

As for the Estoppel, Disney has been sending them out. The title company has mine for approx. A week now.


----------



## Minniesgal

disneynutz said:


> Seems like Disney has found another way to delay resales. Not very mouse like!
> 
> Bill



Yep this is definitly new when I bought resale only a couple of years ago we didn't have to wait for Estoppel.  We closed very quickly after ROFr the first time.  The second time it took ages because the sellers didn't return paperwork but thats another issue.  Closing paperwork was sent out within 24 hours of ROFR.   

I do know DVC are manic busy just now as we have added on 40 points at VGF and dealing with my guide and with Member administration has been painful.  In fact I have had the points for a month and them the cash but the sale still hasn't closed.  They really seem overwhelmed by Poly sales which i strange because they knew they were coming.


----------



## Minniesgal

sgrap said:


> That is our exact plan too!  Our sellers responded to our offer in less than 1 hour so I am hoping they are equally as motivated with closing documents.  Our contract was sent for ROFR the day after they accepted our offer, so I am assuming they were very quick with signing too.



Remember your sellers have to get there documents notorised so it isn't really worth overnighting them the same day it always takes sellers a little longer than it takes buyers.  Our resale agent told us it wasn't worth paying for overnight for this reason.


----------



## disneynutz

Minniesgal said:


> Yep this is definitly new when I bought resale only a couple of years ago we didn't have to wait for Estoppel.  We closed very quickly after ROFr the first time.  The second time it took ages because the sellers didn't return paperwork but thats another issue.  Closing paperwork was sent out within 24 hours of ROFR.
> 
> I do know DVC are manic busy just now as we have added on 40 points at VGF and dealing with my guide and with Member administration has been painful.  In fact I have had the points for a month and them the cash but the sale still hasn't closed.  They really seem overwhelmed by Poly sales which i strange because they knew they were coming.



From Disney's perspective they make more money processing their direct sales so resales take a back seat. They also seem to have reduced staff.

The money that they are paid with our dues to manage the DVC is the same no matter how many employees they have, how long they leave calls on hold or how long it takes for them to return emails. Reducing staff puts more money in their pocket.

 Bill


----------



## ziravan

disneynutz said:


> The money that they are paid with our dues to manage the DVC is the same no matter how many employees they have, how long they leave calls on hold or how long it takes for them to return emails. Reducing staff puts more money in their pocket.
> 
> Bill


Bill, 

I don't think that's correct. They charge dues based on expenses and they have to justify the expenses. They can't just pocket the extra dues if they hire fewer people.

If DVC had a massive layoff, it would affect expenses and they'd have to lower dues. Lower dues aren't going to happen and so, most likely, neither is a push to be frugal with employees.

If anything, it's easier to spend other people's money. I would think any staffing problem would be the opposite: easier to keep more people on staff than lay them off. After all, their salaries are being paid...


----------



## disneynutz

ziravan said:


> Bill,
> 
> I don't think that's correct. They charge dues based on expenses and they have to justify the expenses. They can't just pocket the extra dues if they hire fewer people.
> 
> If DVC had a massive layoff, it would affect expenses and they'd have to lower dues. Lower dues aren't going to happen and so, most likely, neither is a push to be frugal with employees.
> 
> If anything, it's easier to spend other people's money. I would think any staffing problem would be the opposite: easier to keep more people on staff than lay them off. After all, their salaries are being paid...



You are correct on the budgeted line items, It's the management fee that I was thinking of. I did some rough numbers and I'm coming up with around 30 million per year in management fees.

 Bill


----------



## madhavok

sgrap said:


> Hoping it comes on Monday for your birthday present!!





DWorldOrBust said:


> Happy early birthday!!! Fingers and Toes are crossed.



Thank you!


----------



## gatorgirl72

Adding my name to the list of folks waiting for estoppel paperwork. We passed ROFR on 2/16, and still nothing  My seller didn't bank the 2014 points and my agent assured me we would be closing by 3/6 so we could decide wether or not to bank them once we closed....now I'm upset because of this delay which seems to have no end in sight.


----------



## disneynutz

gatorgirl72 said:


> Adding my name to the list of folks waiting for estoppel paperwork. We passed ROFR on 2/16, and still nothing  My seller didn't bank the 2014 points and my agent assured me we would be closing by 3/6 so we could decide wether or not to bank them once we closed....now I'm upset because of this delay which seems to have no end in sight.



MS will often allow a 1 time late banking exemption especially for new members.

 Bill


----------



## madhavok

I hope someone can report they have received estoppel from DVC.  This is torture.


----------



## disneynutz

madhavok said:


> I hope someone can report they have received estoppel from DVC.  This is torture.



You have to ask yourself, if Disney doesn't care about DVC owners enough to process accounts in a timely fashion, what's next? 

 Bill


----------



## Buzzalot

madhavok said:


> I hope someone can report they have received estoppel from DVC.  This is torture.


 
Estoppel was received by my title company last week. I received closing documents today!!!! I passed ROFR on 2/9. It's tough to be patient but well worth it.


----------



## sgrap

Buzzalot said:


> Estoppel was received by my title company last week. I received closing documents today!!!! I passed ROFR on 2/9. It's tough to be patient but well worth it.


So glad to know that something is actually coming through, even though that is a long time!  Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## CMNJ

disneynutz said:


> MS will often allow a 1 time late banking exemption especially for new members.
> 
> Bill


Agree with Bill-we just closed on a contract last month and seller never banked 2014 points. Even though we have an April use year they let us bank the points in late Feb since we were new members


----------



## tino0120

Sent ROFR 1/5...waited exactly 30 days, Passed ROFR 2/5, Recieved my closing document on 2/19 (exactly 2 weeks), send it back 2/23.....still waiting for the actual closing and deed to be recorded.  The Realtor told me that Disney has been real backed up, but my closing/settlement date on my contract is tomorrow 3/10.  What's gonna happen if they still not able to close tomorrow?


----------



## gatorgirl72

disneynutz said:


> MS will often allow a 1 time late banking exemption especially for new members.
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill!! Good to know! 

I called the title agency yesterday and was told my estoppel was received 3/7 in their office and that they would process it & get the docs to me this week. Patience with this transactions definitely not my strong suit


----------



## bellapecas

tino0120 said:


> Sent ROFR 1/5...waited exactly 30 days, Passed ROFR 2/5, Recieved my closing document on 2/19 (exactly 2 weeks), send it back 2/23.....still waiting for the actual closing and deed to be recorded.  The Realtor told me that Disney has been real backed up, but my closing/settlement date on my contract is tomorrow 3/10.  What's gonna happen if they still not able to close tomorrow?




Disney is not the one who processes the closing documents, the title company does.  Disney doesn't officially "Know" you're a new owner until they receive a copy of the deed from the title company.  Your broker is pointing fingers in the wrong direction.


----------



## Buzzalot

bellapecas said:


> Disney is not the one who processes the closing documents, the title company does.  Disney doesn't officially "Know" you're a new owner until they receive a copy of the deed from the title company.  Your broker is pointing fingers in the wrong direction.


 
I agree. It's the title company's task to close the sale and send the deed to be recorded.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

gatorgirl72 said:


> Thanks Bill!! Good to know!
> 
> I called the title agency yesterday and was told my estoppel was received 3/7 in their office and that they would process it & get the docs to me this week. Patience with this transactions definitely not my strong suit



Congratulations!!!

Mine passed on 2/16 also and I haven't heard from the title company (Magic Vacation Title). I've sent another e-mail, hopefully I hear something.


----------



## CMNJ

tino0120 said:


> Sent ROFR 1/5...waited exactly 30 days, Passed ROFR 2/5, Recieved my closing document on 2/19 (exactly 2 weeks), send it back 2/23.....still waiting for the actual closing and deed to be recorded.  The Realtor told me that Disney has been real backed up, but my closing/settlement date on my contract is tomorrow 3/10.  What's gonna happen if they still not able to close tomorrow?


That is weird-they can blame a delay in getting you the closing documents due to Disney (estoppel being behind) but not finishing the closing work/recording the deed as they have nothing to do with that-unless the broker really meant because Disney had been so slow on estoppels that the closing company had gotten behind on their work? That is what happened in late Dec/early Jan when the last estoppel slow down occurred. We had our documents in way before our listed closing date (as did our sellers) but our contract did not get recorded until Mon 2/9 despite date on documents listing Fri 2/6 as closing date (original contract from broker in Dec listed a closing date of 2/4. When I had called to check on the status I was told it was due to contracts with closings ahead of mine that had to be completed first (due to playing catch up from last estoppel slowdown)


----------



## karatstravels

bellapecas said:


> sney is not the one who processes the closing documents, the title company does. Disney doesn't officially "Know" you're a new owner until they receive a copy of the deed from the title company. Your broker is pointing fingers in the wrong direction



Funny the title company told me the same thing for our closing. They have everything, funds, docs etc and said they were just waiting for a Disney update to proceed with closing? We have banked points expiring at the end of Aug we need to use to book an end of Aug trip and it is driving me crazy all this waiting!! Oh well, I guess the price we pay to save some money.


----------



## tino0120

Thanks for all the response! To me it's weird too that if me and the seller both send in the document and the fund over 2 weeks ago, what are we really waiting for?  The title company replied my email today stating "We are currently waiting on Disney updates to the seller’s account.  When we receive that we will be in a position to close and we will email you when it is in Disney’s hands to start the process."  I am not sure what that mean, but I thought that Disney verified seller's account during the ROFR process.


----------



## Disneyhappy

We passed RFR on 2/16 (4 week process) and were told 3 weeks for estoppel. It is now over 3 weeks and have been told we should hear from the title company this week. It sounds like we could have to wait another 3 weeks until I can book with the points? This is ridiculous. It took half the time with the other contract we bought. I am missing my booking window. I know the brokers don't have control over the timing but it seems my timeframe was very underestimated.


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

Sorry if this seems ignorant, but your loan closing is being handled by a title company?  When we asked our broker/agent last week a question about the closing documents, he forwarded it to an attorney.  I assume the attorney is handling our closing.  Where does the title company come into play?


----------



## CMNJ

5 Mickey Fans said:


> Sorry if this seems ignorant, but your loan closing is being handled by a title company?  When we asked our broker/agent last week a question about the closing documents, he forwarded it to an attorney.  I assume the attorney is handling our closing.  Where does the title company come into play?



Not sure which previous poster you were referring to but both attorneys and title companies handle timeshare closings. Not sure if sales that involve a buyer financing are more commonly handled by attorneys (as we paid outright for our purchase) but many closings are simply handled by a title company.  They are state licensed and bonded agencies that escrow the funds and do all the title work for the brokers (perform the title search/preparation of closing documents/obtain the title insurance policy).  Our broker and all the other big DVC brokers we had talked to prior to purchasing indicated they generally use a title agency for closing (only one mentioned sometimes using an attorney when their title company had too much backlog or if the sale was "more complicated").


----------



## Mish415

Buzzalot said:


> I'm on 21 days. Waiting on closing documents.......



I am on day 18 :O(


----------



## Mish415

5 Mickey Fans said:


> Based on review of the timeline thread, people have received their closing docs 17 days after passing ROFR.  We are at day 14.  I'm getting tired of constantly checking my email.



I am on day 18 :O(


----------



## madhavok

Just received my closing docs!  End of day 22.


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

madhavok said:


> Just received my closing docs!  End of day 22.


Congrats!


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

We just got the email with our closing documents!  One step closer.


----------



## gregoryccc

Has anyone that passed ROFR around 2/16 received their closing docs?  We passed on that day and are still waiting...


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

gregoryccc said:


> Has anyone that passed ROFR around 2/16 received their closing docs?  We passed on that day and are still waiting...


Yes, we passed ROFR on 2/16 and received our closing docs last night.


----------



## gregoryccc

Thanks! Who is your title company?


----------



## disneyhutson

I love this link its like a support group...HAHA!!


----------



## DWorldOrBust

I finally got my closing docs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I e-mailed magic vacationl title on Tuesday to find out where my docs were and they confirmed that they HAD recieved the estoppel from Disney and were hoping to have my docs by the end of the week. I finally got them this afternoon (Day 24). I will be sending them out priority mail first thing in the morning.

Fingers crossed to my fellow shipmates waiting on closing docs.


----------



## Disneyhappy

Disneyhappy said:


> We passed RFR on 2/16 (4 week process) and were told 3 weeks for estoppel. It is now over 3 weeks and have been told we should hear from the title company this week. It sounds like we could have to wait another 3 weeks until I can book with the points? This is ridiculous. It took half the time with the other contract we bought. I am missing my booking window. I know the brokers don't have control over the timing but it seems my timeframe was very underestimated.



Spoke with our title company yesterdfay. They hope to have closing documents to us by the end of Friday but can't promise. I was told once closing documents are returned, they need to again verify with Disney points one last time before filed and returned to Disney. I was told it will be at least three more weeks once I send in documents until  I will be able to book. That will make it a total of almost 12 weeks from the time of submission for RFR. I can close on a home mortgage much quicker than this! I asked my broker if Disney is not prioritizing resales because direct sales are busy. Not sure if it is true but she laughed and said no because direct sales are actually down. I thought the Polynesian was selling fast.


----------



## JamesA1

madhavok said:


> Just received my closing docs!  End of day 22.



Congrats and thanks for posting an update. Gives me a little hope since I am on day 21.


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

I had two contracts pass recently.  One on 2/20 and one on 3/12.  The contract that passed ROFR on 2/20 generated an email from my broker (TS) stating that I should receive closing docs about 15 days after passing.  The email for the contract that passed on 3/12 now states 21-25 days for closing docs.  I still haven't received closing docs for the 2/20 contract.


----------



## Lyn07

YAY!! We finally got our closing docs. yesterday afternoon (and passed ROFL on 2/16).


----------



## lishie

I just got my email today from our agent. They're anticipating 21-25 days for Estoppel. According to the email we passed on 3/12. I was impatient waiting for ROFR, this may kill me


----------



## disneyhutson

We passed ROFR on 3/10, received closing Docs yesterday 3/15 and sent off UPS with check. Now hoping the sellers process their paperwork in a timely manner.


----------



## graychef

disneyhutson said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/10, received closing Docs yesterday 3/15 and sent off UPS with check. Now hoping the sellers process their paperwork in a timely manner.



Wow. That was fast. I passed 2/24 and am still waiting for closing docs.


----------



## sgrap

disneyhutson said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/10, received closing Docs yesterday 3/15 and sent off UPS with check. Now hoping the sellers process their paperwork in a timely manner.


How on earth did you get closing documents 5 days after passing ROFR?  Congratulations!


----------



## sgrap

graychef said:


> Wow. That was fast. I passed 2/24 and am still waiting for closing docs.


Pretty much same boat  here--passed ROFR on 2/25.  I wrote our title company today and heard back that they are starting to receive estoppels more frequently again and hope to have our closing documents to us soon.  It will be 3 weeks this Wednesday.


----------



## graychef

sgrap said:


> Pretty much same boat  here--passed ROFR on 2/25.  I wrote our title company today and heard back that they are starting to receive estoppels more frequently again and hope to have our closing documents to us soon.  It will be 3 weeks this Wednesday.



I had a feeling about the delays so I went ahead and rented points for my October trip.


----------



## disneyhutson

sgrap said:


> How on earth did you get closing documents 5 days after passing ROFR?  Congratulations!



I was as shocked as you...I was ready for a 3 week wait and Sunday while watching Cinderella I received an email stating I should having closing documents within 48 hours..I refused to be excited until I read the documents and made sure they were mine! They were and I sent them asap.


----------



## sgrap

disneyhutson said:


> I was as shocked as you...I was ready for a 3 week wait and Sunday while watching Cinderella I received an email stating I should having closing documents within 48 hours..I refused to be excited until I read the documents and made sure they were mine! They were and I sent them asap.


Can I ask what broker and what title company?  That is amazing!


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

How has everyone been returning their documents, FedEx, USPS, etc.?


----------



## DWorldOrBust

5 Mickey Fans said:


> How has everyone been returning their documents, FedEx, USPS, etc.?



I returned my USPS priority and thankfully the seller did the same. Both of our documents arrived at the title company yesterday. Hopefully we close fast!


----------



## NewDVCaddict

Got closing docs today! Passed ROFR 2/20, so that would make today Day 25 for us. Yay!


----------



## DWorldOrBust

Just wanted to update my shipmates with my timeline.

1/21 Sent for ROFR
2/16 Passed ROFR (26 Days)
3/12 Rec'd Closing Docs
3/16 Closing docs and funds arrived at closing company
3/18 Deed recorded and on the Comptroller site

Now I wait to call and get my member #...I just might make it before the 7 month mark!


----------



## madhavok

DWorldOrBust said:


> Just wanted to update my shipmates with my timeline.
> 
> 1/21 Sent for ROFR
> 2/16 Passed ROFR (26 Days)
> 3/12 Rec'd Closing Docs
> 3/16 Closing docs and funds arrived at closing company
> 3/18 Deed recorded and on the Comptroller site
> 
> Now I wait to call and get my member #...I just might make it before the 7 month mark!



Congrats, I'm jealous.  Received my closing docs 3/12 as well, still waiting to close.... (I sent docs and funds already).


----------



## DWorldOrBust

madhavok said:


> Congrats, I'm jealous.  Received my closing docs 3/12 as well, still waiting to close.... (I sent docs and funds already).



I am very fortunate in that the title company rec'd the sellers closing docs on the same day that mine got there. I got a great seller!


----------



## JamesA1

After 27 days have finally received the closing documents.


----------



## sgrap

JamesA1 said:


> After 27 days have finally received the closing documents.


When did you pass rofr?  Glad you passed but that is a long time!


----------



## JamesA1

sgrap said:


> When did you pass rofr?  Glad you passed but that is a long time!



Passed 2/20.


----------



## sgrap

JamesA1 said:


> Passed 2/20.


Thanks . . . wow, long time. We passed 2/25.  Waiting and trying to be patient.  Hope it moves quickly from here for you!


----------



## rev02a

*sigh* Yesterday was 14 days since we passed ROFR. Having seen everyone's posts, I'm assuming we're in for more of a wait too. I am doubting we will get our September trip booked!


----------



## sgrap

rev02a said:


> *sigh* Yesterday was 14 days since we passed ROFR. Having seen everyone's posts, I'm assuming we're in for more of a wait too. I am doubting we will get our September trip booked!


I hear you.  We were 3 weeks after passing ROFR (2/25) last Wednesday, so we are on day 24 today I guess. Trying not to let it get to me. We had wanted to book by April 15th before the 7 month window opened up for November at VGC.  Not looking possible.


----------



## Lakegirl

rev02a said:


> *sigh* Yesterday was 14 days since we passed ROFR. Having seen everyone's posts, I'm assuming we're in for more of a wait too. I am doubting we will get our September trip booked!


Sometimes they say things open up within the last 4-6 weeks so maybe you'll get lucky with some magic!!!  Think positive!!!


----------



## coolbluewater

W


rev02a said:


> *sigh* Yesterday was 14 days since we passed ROFR. Having seen everyone's posts, I'm assuming we're in for more of a wait too. I am doubting we will get our September trip booked!


We are in the same boat - want to book first week of September. Hoping for akv savannah view studio or 1b....


----------



## cricket_99

Oh, this is not good.  I'm at day 17 since passing ROFR.


----------



## sgrap

We need some sort of game to distract us from the waiting.


----------



## jantimp2

We passed ROFR on 3rd March and are still waiting. Now day 20 and have flights booked for my husband's 50th in December!


----------



## Figment4

We passed ROFR on 2/25 and still waiting on estoppel.  Last week Magic Vacation told me they are working on contracts that passed through 2/20.  She also mentioned they only receive docs from Disney Wed - Fri.


----------



## cricket_99

This is very frustrating, but I 'get' that Disney will favor those who buy directly from them and the BLT/PVB sales will take priority.  I just keep reminding myself (frequently) the >12k savings in buying resale is worth this stress and anxiety!


----------



## mejo

I'm on day 26 waiting on Estoppel


----------



## sgrap

mejo said:


> I'm on day 26 waiting on Estoppel


Me too. Urgh!


----------



## heynowirv

We passed ROFR on 2/25 and was told we'd hear from the Title Company in 3 weeks.I emailed the agent who handled our buy .He wrote back telling that Disney was about 2weeks behind on Estoppel,so yes the passing of ROFR does come before the Estopple.

 We can't close till July 10,so it's no rush for our points anyway.


----------



## sgrap

Figment4 said:


> We passed ROFR on 2/25 and still waiting on estoppel.  Last week Magic Vacation told me they are working on contracts that passed through 2/20.  She also mentioned they only receive docs from Disney Wed - Fri.


We have magic vacation title as well. when I inquired on Friday, day 23 for us, Nancy said that she did not know if she would receive anything from Disney on Friday. I had not heard the only Wednesday through Friday thing.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We passed ROFR today.  Our email said to expect closing documents in 21-24 days.  We'll see.


----------



## mejo

It has now been 28 days since we passed ROFL and still no estoppel, I cannot believe the wait.


----------



## sgrap

mejo said:


> It has now been 28 days since we passed ROFL and still no estoppel, I cannot believe the wait.


Same exactly for us. Getting ridiculous.


----------



## madhavok

sgrap said:


> Same exactly for us. Getting ridiculous.



Just wait for the "2nd" estoppel needed to perform closing.


----------



## sgrap

madhavok said:


> Just wait for the "2nd" estoppel needed to perform closing.


I think we'll just focus on one frustration at a time for now.  ;-)


----------



## graychef

FYI. I received my closing docs yesterday (March 24). Passed ROFR on February 24.


----------



## sgrap

graychef said:


> FYI. I received my closing docs yesterday (March 24). Passed ROFR on February 24.


Yay, they should be getting close! Congratulations! We are 1 day behind you at 2/25.


----------



## mejo

Maybe there is a light at the end of the tunnel

Just maybe though, still not holding my breath


----------



## Figment4

Just received our closing docs today.  We passed ROFR on 2/25.


----------



## DisMom829

We passed ROFR today!  So super excited!!


----------



## JamesA1

Figment4 said:


> Just received our closing docs today.  We passed ROFR on 2/25.


Congrats.


----------



## MDM

We found out that we passed ROFR on Feb. 21 but have not received closing documents yet......?????    

MDM


----------



## sgrap

MDM said:


> We found out that we passed ROFR on Feb. 21 but have not received closing documents yet......?????
> 
> MDM


URGH, that is a long time. We passed ROFR on 2/25 and are still waiting too.  There does seem to be some movement by Disney --lots of ROFR's yesterday--so hopefully soon!


----------



## JamesA1

sgrap said:


> URGH, that is a long time. We passed ROFR on 2/25 and are still waiting too.  There does seem to be some movement by Disney --lots of ROFR's yesterday--so hopefully soon!



Sending you some magic. Today day is going to be the day.


----------



## sgrap

Thanks! Let's hope so for a bunch of us!


----------



## hopeful4fl

ROFR passed 3/5.
Waiting since then....


----------



## mejo

Waiting on estoppel day 29


----------



## sgrap

Just received closing documents for our contract.  ROFR passed 2/25, closing documents received 3/26.


----------



## MDM

Still got nothing, going to call the Realty Co. we dealt with and see if they know anything.... Waiting is the hardest and worst--- MDM


----------



## sgrap

MDM said:


> Still got nothing, going to call the Realty Co. we dealt with and see if they know anything.... Waiting is the hardest and worst--- MDM


So true!  Having waited 16 months for one daughter to come home from China, and 8 months for the other,  I know that very well!  I keep trying to remind myself of those times during this wait, which pales in comparison in length and importance,  However, it is still driving me batty having to wait for each step!


----------



## mejo

Yes, hardly the same as waiting on daughters but still it is what we are waiting on right now

Come on disney!!!!!!


----------



## heynowirv

Passed 2/25,still waiting for doc's as well.


----------



## DisMom829

So question, I passed ROFR yesterday 3/25.  I'm scheduled to be out of the country for several days starting April 30th for work.  Do I need to call the title company and let them know?  From the looks of this thread, I take a chance of closing papers coming in while I'm gone.


----------



## sgrap

DisMom829 said:


> So question, I passed ROFR yesterday 3/25.  I'm scheduled to be out of the country for several days starting April 30th for work.  Do I need to call the title company and let them know?  From the looks of this thread, I take a chance of closing papers coming in while I'm gone.


I would say yes, at least let them know that if you don't get it before then you would have that issue.  We went out of the country at day 14 and were hoping to get it done before we left.  Turned out not to be an issue because it took 29 days!


----------



## pamelaj

We passed on 3/3 and haven't heard anything else, so I emailed today and was told that Disney is running 2-3 weeks behind in issuing the estoppel certificates because Disney worded their annual dues statement poorly which Members interpreted to read they had a 30 day grace period to pay the 2015 dues so mid February Disney was buried with dues money coming in that was technically late. They stopped sending estoppel certificates for 3 weeks and are now trying to catch up. Anyone else get a similar explanation?


----------



## sgrap

pamelaj said:


> We passed on 3/3 and haven't heard anything else, so I emailed today and was told that Disney is running 2-3 weeks behind in issuing the estoppel certificates because Disney worded their annual dues statement poorly which Members interpreted to read they had a 30 day grace period to pay the 2015 dues so mid February Disney was buried with dues money coming in that was technically late. They stopped sending estoppel certificates for 3 weeks and are now trying to catch up. Anyone else get a similar explanation?


I wasn't given that full of an explanation, but was told they were running a couple of weeks behind but have started to move forward now.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

sgrap said:


> Just received closing documents for our contract.  ROFR passed 2/25, closing documents received 3/26.



Yayyyyyy!!!! Congrats!


----------



## sgrap

DWorldOrBust said:


> Yayyyyyy!!!! Congrats!


Thanks so much!  Finally some progress!!    Off to FedEx this morning, yay!


----------



## heynowirv

passed 2/25,,,,still waiting.


----------



## sgrap

heynowirv said:


> passed 2/25,,,,still waiting.


Ug! The good news is that those rofr dates seem to finally be coming thru with estoppels.


----------



## Buzzalot

sgrap said:


> Just received closing documents for our contract.  ROFR passed 2/25, closing documents received 3/26.



Congrats!!!!! You've waited a long time...... Now on to the closing.


----------



## sgrap

Buzzalot said:


> Congrats!!!!! You've waited a long time...... Now on to the closing.


Thanks!  Yes, on to the next wait!


----------



## MDM

Closing Documents came today! YES!!!!

MDM


----------



## sgrap

MDM said:


> Closing Documents came today! YES!!!!
> 
> MDM


Hurray!  Congratulations! !


----------



## DWorldOrBust

MDM said:


> Closing Documents came today! YES!!!!
> 
> MDM



Yeah! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## sgrap

JamesA1 said:


> Sending you some magic. Today day is going to be the day.


You were right!


----------



## Shadedaces

Looks like I am joining the queue.  Which is shorter? Wait time for estoppel or standby line for Peter Pan?


----------



## sgrap

Shadedaces said:


> Looks like I am joining the queue.  Which is shorter? Wait time for estoppel or standby line for Peter Pan?


 Unfortunately the line for PP.  Close on a busy day, though.


----------



## mejo

sgrap said:


> I wasn't given that full of an explanation, but was told they were running a couple of weeks behind but have started to move forward now.




I guess that makes sense, I passed rofr on 2/25 and am still waiting on closing docs.


----------



## sgrap

mejo said:


> I guess that makes sense, I passed rofr on 2/25 and am still waiting on closing docs.


That was the same as our rofr date, and we just got closing documents on Thursday. hopefully you will get yours next week!


----------



## disneymomma76

Thought I would join in and give you my current timeline.

12/28 - Offered made
1/24 - Passed ROFR
2/11 - Received closing docs
2/15 - Returned signed closing docs and payment
3/6 - Date for closing
3/20 - Received letter from Disney DVC (dated 3/15) with our membership number
3/20 - Called DVC to get our online account number and activation code.  Logged in and to my surprise the points had not been loaded.
3/27 - Received membership cards and points charts from Disney DVC.......but.....still not points loaded.
Today - On day 22 after the closing and our points have not been loaded yet so we cannot make a reservation.  The home resort, use year, and allotted points are listed, but we do not have access to them yet.

I'm not good at this waiting game.  I have a vacation to book.  

4 weeks for ROFR.
5 weeks for closing.
3+ week to actual access points.  Is this normal?!?!?


----------



## sgrap

disneymomma76 said:


> Thought I would join in and give you my current timeline.
> 
> 12/28 - Offered made
> 1/24 - Passed ROFR
> 2/11 - Received closing docs
> 2/15 - Returned signed closing docs and payment
> 3/6 - Date for closing
> 3/20 - Received letter from Disney DVC (dated 3/15) with our membership number
> 3/20 - Called DVC to get our online account number and activation code.  Logged in and to my surprise the points had not been loaded.
> 3/27 - Received membership cards and points charts from Disney DVC.......but.....still not points loaded.
> Today - On day 22 after the closing and our points have not been loaded yet so we cannot make a reservation.  The home resort, use year, and allotted points are listed, but we do not have access to them yet.
> 
> I'm not good at this waiting game.  I have a vacation to book.
> 
> 4 weeks for ROFR.
> 5 weeks for closing.
> 3+ week to actual access points.  Is this normal?!?!?


Thanks for sharing your timeline.  UG, that is frustrating to still not be able to make reservations.  Please keep us posted!  Hope you can make your reservations soon!


----------



## hopeful4fl

disneymomma76 said:


> Thought I would join in and give you my current timeline.
> 
> 12/28 - Offered made
> 1/24 - Passed ROFR
> 2/11 - Received closing docs
> 2/15 - Returned signed closing docs and payment
> 3/6 - Date for closing
> 3/20 - Received letter from Disney DVC (dated 3/15) with our membership number
> 3/20 - Called DVC to get our online account number and activation code.  Logged in and to my surprise the points had not been loaded.
> 3/27 - Received membership cards and points charts from Disney DVC.......but.....still not points loaded.
> Today - On day 22 after the closing and our points have not been loaded yet so we cannot make a reservation.  The home resort, use year, and allotted points are listed, but we do not have access to them yet.
> 
> I'm not good at this waiting game.  I have a vacation to book.
> 
> 4 weeks for ROFR.
> 5 weeks for closing.
> 3+ week to actual access points.  Is this normal?!?!?


What have (if anything), member services said about the points not being available?


----------



## disneymomma76

sgrap said:


> Thanks for sharing your timeline.  UG, that is frustrating to still not be able to make reservations.  Please keep us posted!  Hope you can make your reservations soon!





hopeful4fl said:


> What have (if anything), member services said about the points not being available?



All member services said was that they can't book a vacation without available points.  Was told to contact the person I purchased from.  Contacted both the realtor and title company.  Title company said there is a "lag" but it is driving me nuts!!  Why send me a letter with my membership number and tell me I can call member services to book when I really can't?!?!    So......the waiting continues.


----------



## sgrap

disneymomma76 said:


> All member services said was that they can't book a vacation without available points.  Was told to contact the person I purchased from.  Contacted both the realtor and title company.  Title company said there is a "lag" but it is driving me nuts!!  Why send me a letter with my membership number and tell me I can call member services to book when I really can't?!?!    So......the waiting continues.


UG, what a  nightmare!  We are new to this process and just got our closing documents.  I gather points should generally be loaded when you get your membership #? I have only been looking one step at a time, which has been torture enough.


----------



## Lakegirl

disneymomma76 said:


> Thought I would join in and give you my current timeline.
> 
> 12/28 - Offered made
> 1/24 - Passed ROFR
> 2/11 - Received closing docs
> 2/15 - Returned signed closing docs and payment
> 3/6 - Date for closing
> 3/20 - Received letter from Disney DVC (dated 3/15) with our membership number
> 3/20 - Called DVC to get our online account number and activation code.  Logged in and to my surprise the points had not been loaded.
> 3/27 - Received membership cards and points charts from Disney DVC.......but.....still not points loaded.
> Today - On day 22 after the closing and our points have not been loaded yet so we cannot make a reservation.  The home resort, use year, and allotted points are listed, but we do not have access to them yet.
> 
> I'm not good at this waiting game.  I have a vacation to book.
> 
> 4 weeks for ROFR.
> 5 weeks for closing.
> 3+ week to actual access points.  Is this normal?!?!?


Aww I feel awful.  What if you got a manager???  Something doesn't seem right.


----------



## disneymomma76

sgrap said:


> UG, what a  nightmare!  We are new to this process and just got our closing documents.  I gather points should generally be loaded when you get your membership #? I have only been looking one step at a time, which has been torture enough.



I thought so too!  Our realtor said 10-12 business days after closing.  Maybe they are behind?  I thought the worst part was going to be waiting on ROFR.  HA HA HA!  Now that I know it is ours it's killing me.  If anyone has any insight I would love to hear it!  THANKS!!


----------



## sgrap

disneymomma76 said:


> I thought so too!  Our realtor said 10-12 business days after closing.  Maybe they are behind?  I thought the worst part was going to be waiting on ROFR.  HA HA HA!  Now that I know it is ours it's killing me.  If anyone has any insight I would love to hear it!  THANKS!!


And you went from ROFR to closing pretty quickly, too!  Only to be held up now . . . URGH!  Hopefully someone knows this process and can help you out.


----------



## hopeful4fl

I feel bad for you. I just passed ROFR and am waiting too. Hope your issue gets resolved soon.


----------



## disneymomma76

Lakegirl said:


> Aww I feel awful.  What if you got a manager???  Something doesn't seem right.



I called a few minutes ago and was told to call back on Monday to talk to member accounting.  They said they can see my account but it doesn't contain any points.    So we will wait......again.


----------



## CMNJ

We closed in Feb (deed recorded Feb 9th) when we got our membership # and online login on (Feb 18th) our points were already loaded. I have read others posts that it took a day or 2 for points to show up in account but 12 days seems awfully long. Have you tried talking to member administration or accounting (not sure which dept is in charge of loading points)? I do find it interesting that member services is telling you to talk to your seller-they have nothing to do with getting the points loaded into your account-Unless member services is alluding to the seller having used/transferred those points out of the account (which the title company supposedly verifies when they prepare closing docs). I would think you need to find out which dept is in charge of loading points (accounting or administration) and contact them Monday instead of member services.
Sorry was typing and stopped and posted before reading your last message


----------



## Fastpassminus

Passed ROFR on March 2nd, still waiting for closing docs. Supposed to close on April 1st but that is not looking too good. Was HOPING to make a ressie on April 30th. I DOUBT that will happen at this rate. UGGH!


----------



## disneymomma76

sgrap said:


> UG, what a  nightmare!  We are new to this process and just got our closing documents.  I gather points should generally be loaded when you get your membership #? I have only been looking one step at a time, which has been torture enough.





Lakegirl said:


> Aww I feel awful.  What if you got a manager???  Something doesn't seem right.



Called again today.  It has been one day shy of 4 weeks since the deed was filed.  Was on hold for a while, but the issue is finally resolved!  YEAH!  Member services politely apologized and said it shouldn't have taken that long.  They didn't come out and say it, but I figure there was a clerical error.  I have received everything from DVC including an email with my online activation (even though I had already called to get it).  Good luck to all of you waiting on closing docs!


----------



## sgrap

disneymomma76 said:


> Called again today.  It has been one day shy of 4 weeks since the deed was filed.  Was on hold for a while, but the issue is finally resolved!  YEAH!  Member services politely apologized and said it shouldn't have taken that long.  They didn't come out and say it, but I figure there was a clerical error.  I have received everything from DVC including an email with my online activation (even though I had already called to get it).  Good luck to all of you waiting on closing docs!


Hip-hip-hooray!!!


----------



## hopeful4fl

disneymomma76 said:


> Called again today.  It has been one day shy of 4 weeks since the deed was filed.  Was on hold for a while, but the issue is finally resolved!  YEAH!  Member services politely apologized and said it shouldn't have taken that long.  They didn't come out and say it, but I figure there was a clerical error.  I have received everything from DVC including an email with my online activation (even though I had already called to get it).  Good luck to all of you waiting on closing docs!


WOO HOO...... Glad no more  for you......


----------



## Fastpassminus

YAY! Finally CLOSING DOCS TODAY!!!


----------



## sgrap

Fastpassminus said:


> YAY! Finally CLOSING DOCS TODAY!!!


Hurray,  congratulations!


----------



## Hogzilla

DWorldOrBust said:


> My contract passed ROFR 13 days ago and I am still waiting on closing paperwork.. I am trying to book a 2BR at AKL in November and this is cutting too close to the 7mo window for comfort. I was really hoping to book before the 7 mo window opens and there are no 2br's left! I am biting my nails off over here...



We passed ROFR on 3/24 and very excited to be buying back in.  Former SSR now buying AK at a time that makes more sense for us in many ways.  Coincidentally we just stayed at the main AKL on cash a couple of weeks ago with our young grandsons and as usual, had a great time.


----------



## sgrap

sgrap said:


> Just received closing documents for our contract.  ROFR passed 2/25, closing documents received 3/26.


Our contract closed today!! So glad something moved quickly! Hoping it can be recorded quickly!  It's at VGC


----------



## Figment4

sgrap said:


> Our contract closed today!! So glad something moved quickly! Hoping it can be recorded quickly!  It's at GCV.


COngrats, I think I was a day ahead of you.  Now I am waiting on the sellers to send in their closing docs.


----------



## sgrap

Figment4 said:


> COngrats, I think I was a day ahead of you.  Now I am waiting on the sellers to send in their closing docs.



thanks, I couldn't believe how quickly our sellers returned their documents. we got the closing papers on Thursday, and sent ours by FedEx on Friday. both our papers in the sellers papers got there on Monday! now just anxious to see how long it takes for California to record the deed since this is at VGC.  I've heard it takes longer in California than in Florida.  hope your sellers return their documents soon!


----------



## mejo

I finally got closing docs today..... Wooohoooo


----------



## sgrap

mejo said:


> I finally got closing docs today..... Wooohoooo


Yippee! Congrats!


----------



## heynowirv

passed 2/25,still waiting, now this IS getting silly


----------



## cricket_99

Finally!  Estopple completed and final closing documents arrived today.   We passed ROFR on 3/5/15, so 27 days.  Aiming for closing on April 9th.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Fastpassminus said:


> Passed ROFR on March 2nd, still waiting for closing docs. Supposed to close on April 1st but that is not looking too good. Was HOPING to make a ressie on April 30th. I DOUBT that will happen at this rate. UGGH!



Also passed ROFR on 3/2.  Received closing docs today.  Hope yours come soon.


----------



## Fastpassminus

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> Also passed ROFR on 3/2.  Received closing docs today.  Hope yours come soon.


We received on 3/31!! It seems everytime I give up hope in this process BOOM it happens! Congrats on closing!


----------



## heynowirv

passed 2/25 still waiting on closing docs,haven't even heard from the title company,now I've gone from feeling silly to just a wee bit frustrated!


----------



## coolbluewater

Emailed timeshare store to get an update - passed rofr on march 9. Was told Disney is now up to March 4 in terms of issuing estoppels. fingers STILL CROSSED that we will be able to book something for the first week of September by the time we close and get our member information. Even AKV seems like a long shot now


----------



## hopeful4fl

As posted earlier, my ROFR passed 3/5. The title company finally got the Estoppel from Disney this morning (4/2). On to closing .

That said, I think it is atrocious it takes this long for Disney to reply to "is this account clean and could you put a freeze on it".


----------



## ~MandR~

I emailed today to check on status of ours.  She said that as of today, DVC is working on contracts that passed rofr on 3/4.


----------



## Hogzilla

hopeful4fl said:


> As posted earlier, my ROFR passed 3/5. The title company finally got the Estoppel from Disney this morning (4/2). On to closing .
> 
> That said, I think it is atrocious it takes this long for Disney to reply to "is this account clean and could you put a freeze on it".



Agreed.  Disney is taking way too long on these.  Oh well... nothing to do but wait.


----------



## Lakegirl

coolbluewater said:


> Emailed timeshare store to get an update - passed rofr on march 9. Was told Disney is now up to March 4 in terms of issuing estoppels. fingers STILL CROSSED that we will be able to book something for the first week of September by the time we close and get our member information. Even AKV seems like a long shot now


That is such a long time!!!!!  Did they say that was normal?  I figured Sept would have plenty of availability ???


----------



## specrn

We had to wait weeks and were told the hold up was due to the estoppel. It was absurd how long the process has taken. This is our first DVC contract. Now we're being told that it can take up to 21 days to even be entered into the DVC system as members. #nopatience


----------



## heynowirv

Spoke to my agent yesterday, I won't receive my closing docs until july since I won't be able to close until then.A little miscommunication on their part since they originally said 2 weeks following the passing of ROFR.Apparently a generic email was originally sent.


----------



## rev02a

We passed ROFR on 3/3.... and the closing docs arrived in email on 4/1. We overnighted the contact to the title company (with our money) to arrive on Thursday... and they're closed for the holiday.   I don't think I would be irritated if the contact didn't specify our closing date as 4/4. Couldn't they just have pushed the date back until Monday if they knew they would be closed?


----------



## Lakegirl

Passed ROFR ON 4/6 VWL 210 POINTS....SO EXCITED.


----------



## madhavok

I finally closed last week.  Now waiting for my membership, will start calling sometime next week.  Yay!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

If you already own DVC and are purchasing resale is it quicker after closing for the points to be put in your account?


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

I just purchased resale for my add-on.  I purchased same UY and it was titled the same.  It still took 13 days after recording for the contract to be added and the points loaded.


----------



## bellablue2

this is a huge mess, i'm caught in it, but i refuse to sign documents that push the expected settlement date two weeks beyond the expiration date of the purchase contract.  this would, in effect, make my closing open-ended


----------



## supersnoop

SecretPoohLove said:


> If you already own DVC and are purchasing resale is it quicker after closing for the points to be put in your account?


Maybe by one or two days.


----------



## ~MandR~

bellablue2 said:


> this is a huge mess, i'm caught in it, but i refuse to sign documents that push the expected settlement date two weeks beyond the expiration date of the purchase contract.  this would, in effect, make my closing open-ended



If you opt to back out that begins the lengthly process all over again.


----------



## lishie

We passed ROFR on 3/12. Got our closing docs today. We made it through estoppel. I went to the bank as my lunch hour, and I have my cashier's check. Finally closing on our Boardwalk purchase!! I'm so excited.


----------



## ghenghy

We passed ROFR on 3/9 and got our closing docs yesterday (4/7).  Here's to hoping we can get this all done by the end of this month, as that's our banking deadline for the included 2014 points!


----------



## coolbluewater

They must really be on a schedule - we also passed 3/9 or so and got documents yesterday. Documents sent today. It's taken so long, I've stopped being excited!


----------



## hopeful4fl

Hi coolbluewater.
Think about the savings you have had. It has been VERY painful to wait this long (same boat as you), but now that the end is in sight, I am excited about how much I saved and how soon (even if it is a month away) I will be able to make my first DVC reservation.


----------



## Hogzilla

hopeful4fl said:


> Hi coolbluewater.
> Think about the savings you have had. It has been VERY painful to wait this long (same boat as you), but now that the end is in sight, I am excited about how much I saved and how soon (even if it is a month away) I will be able to make my first DVC reservation.



Good point ... hard to wait, but the light at the end of the tunnel is a very nice light indeed!


----------



## graychef

ghenghy said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/9 and got our closing docs yesterday (4/7).  Here's to hoping we can get this all done by the end of this month, as that's our banking deadline for the included 2014 points!


MS should allow you to bank after the deadline. There have been cases where DVC purchases took a while, going beyond the banking deadline, and member services allowed a bank. You should be ok.


----------



## rcbarker

passed ROFR 3/12, docs today 4/10


----------



## heynowirv

ghenghy said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/9 and got our closing docs yesterday (4/7). Here's to hoping we can get this all done by the end of this month, as that's our banking deadline for the included 2014 points!



Tell the broker to get the sellers to bank the points now.Then no worries.


----------



## MouseyMin

heynowirv said:


> Tell the broker to get the sellers to bank the points now.Then no worries.



I'm not so sure that is a good idea.  If the contract has already gone through Estoppel with the points not banked, it might have to start the whole process again if the status of the points has changed.


----------



## coolbluewater

Hogzilla said:


> Good point ... hard to wait, but the light at the end of the tunnel is a very nice light indeed!



Thanks, all - I'm sure once I get to book something, I'll be excited again!


----------



## heynowirv

MouseyMin said:


> I'm not so sure that is a good idea. If the contract has already gone through Estoppel with the points not banked, it might have to start the whole process again if the status of the points has changed.



A phone call to the broker will let them know for sure,but with my understanding of Esstopel it should not.
Looking at anther board this morning I was correct,the Estoppel doesn't even  discuss points involved only whether there is a lean or money owed on a contract.


----------



## heynowirv

.


----------



## MouseyMin

heynowirv said:


> A phone call to the broker will let them know for sure,but with my understanding of Esstopel it should not.
> Looking at anther board this morning I was correct,the Estoppel doesn't even  discuss points involved only whether there is a lean or money owed on a contract.



I'm happy to be wrong!  However, I read somewhere a while back that a buyer had a miserable time because of this.  Maybe it didn't happen during Estoppel - maybe it's the final point check before the points are loaded.  But someone had to go through part of the process again because the points had changed.


----------



## heynowirv

MouseyMin said:


> I'm happy to be wrong! However, I read somewhere a while back that a buyer had a miserable time because of this. Maybe it didn't happen during Estoppel - maybe it's the final point check before the points are loaded. But someone had to go through part of the process again because the points had changed.



But points aren't changing ,they are just moving into banking. The number remains the same.Moot point really,Estoppel doesn't concern points.


----------



## leshunlenese

When I was notified that I passed ROFR, i was told the cloing company would contact me in exactly three weeks! That was friday! I am going mad here!    lol.


----------



## sgrap

leshunlenese said:


> When I was notified that I passed ROFR, i was told the cloing company would contact me in exactly three weeks! That was friday! I am going mad here!    lol.


There was a huge slow down by Disney in the estoppel process.  Instead of taking 2 weeks for us, it took exactly 4 weeks.  So that probably explains why it is taking longer.


----------



## leshunlenese

sgrap said:


> There was a huge slow down by Disney in the estoppel process.  Instead of taking 2 weeks for us, it took exactly 4 weeks.  So that probably explains why it is taking longer.


 oh really? I see! Thank you!!


----------



## sgrap

leshunlenese said:


> oh really? I see! Thank you!!


We passed ROFR on 2/25 and estoppel came back 3/25.  Long wait!  Hope yours comes through soon!


----------



## ghenghy

Thank you to those who weighed in on my issue regarding points not being banked before the deadline.  I'll contact our broker and see if it can be done without messing everything up.  I really should have tried that before, but I just thought it wasn't even an option.  I'll report back with the results.


----------



## mikelan6

I passed ROFR on 3/16. I received my closing documents today, 04/14. (29 days)


----------



## sgrap

mikelan6 said:


> I passed ROFR on 3/16. I received my closing documents today, 04/14. (29 days)


Congratulations!  I wish it was speeding up, though!  Ours took 28 days, 2/25 ROFR, 3/24 estoppel.  Hopefully Disney will get back to the 2-week estoppel processing times.


----------



## DisMom829

Nothing new since Tuesday???  ARGGHHHHHH the wait is such sweet agony!!  Our email notifying us that we passed ROFR said 21-24 days, is that business days (M-F) or weekdays (Sun - Sat)?  Our 7 month window opened up for November on Tuesday I was hoping to score a November VWL stay.


----------



## anmay27

The wait is agony huh DisMom?  I am in the same boat.. not as far along as you, but I want to try to book a VWL stay before the 7 month window opens up. Optimistic huh? lol I'm sending pixie dust your way it happens today for you. 

Angela


----------



## DisMom829

anmay27 said:


> The wait is agony huh DisMom?  I am in the same boat.. not as far along as you, but I want to try to book a VWL stay before the 7 month window opens up. Optimistic huh? lol I'm sending pixie dust your way it happens today for you.
> 
> Angela


 
Thank you for the pixie dust it is much appreciated!  I guess the good thing is that we are both optimists and not pessimists?    Sending much pixie dust your way also that you guys get things done before your 7 month window!


----------



## anmay27

Thank you for the pixie dust!  I am extremely optimistic (as I'm trying to book during Christmas), but realistic.  Here's hoping a ton of people will move to the Poly lol but luckily I'm willing to spend the points on all views as long as I get a 1 bedroom.  I can't wait until this process is fully done and we don't have to stress.... well about this part of the booking process anymore


----------



## DisMom829

DisMom829 said:


> We passed ROFR today 3/25!  So super excited!!



Really hoping we hear something this week!


----------



## Hogzilla

I passed ROFR 3/24 ..... also hoping to hear this week.


----------



## MouseyMin

I'd like to join the club - I passed ROFR on 3/25 too.  Still waiting for Estoppel.  Does anyone have any idea what date they are up to now?


----------



## Hogzilla

MouseyMin said:


> I'd like to join the club - I passed ROFR on 3/25 too.  Still waiting for Estoppel.  Does anyone have any idea what date they are up to now?



 As of 4/14, they were up to properties waived on 3/12.  I don't have any updates beyond that....


----------



## MouseyMin

Thanks, Hogzilla!  Hopefully it will be this week.


----------



## leshunlenese

I passed on 3/20! Hoping this week is the week! In other good news I made ADR today! 180 days until Disney!!!!!


----------



## DisMom829

I just talked to our closing agent and they have not touched March 20.  We passed ROFR on 3/25.  Uggh.


----------



## anmay27

Oh geez.  I might be watching my reservation at Christmas slip away ... sigh.


----------



## leshunlenese

DisMom829 said:


> I just talked to our closing agent and they have not touched March 20.  We passed ROFR on 3/25.  Uggh.


OH WHAT!!! man! That stinks!!!And it is not like i am trying to book since we rented points this year but I do not want to wait anymore! Maybe next week!


----------



## Lakegirl

DisMom829 said:


> I just talked to our closing agent and they have not touched March 20.  We passed ROFR on 3/25.  Uggh.


that is awful.  Thanks for the update though.


----------



## Lakegirl

DisMom829 said:


> I just talked to our closing agent and they have not touched March 20.  We passed ROFR on 3/25.  Uggh.


Which closing company?


----------



## allison plevrakis

Here's our timeline:
Signed contract 2/12/15
Passed ROFR 4/6/15
Waiting on estoppel 16 days
We're working with Nancy J. Spohn at Timeshare Title & More, LLC  
Our plan was to stay in a 3 bdrm in Old Key West in September, but now I'm worried we won't be able to get a reservation : (


----------



## anmay27

I heard the same thing from my agent today too.  I passed ROFR on 4/1 and am hoping to book for Christmas.  Pixie dust is very appreciated.


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Here's our timeline:
> Signed contract 2/12/15
> Passed ROFR 4/6/15
> Waiting on estoppel 16 days
> We're working with Nancy J. Spohn at Timeshare Title & More, LLC
> Our plan was to stay in a 3 bdrm in Old Key West in September, but now I'm worried we won't be able to get a reservation : (


I am on the exact same timeline as you are.  We wanted to book for end of August.  Hopefully we will both here soon.


----------



## Hogzilla

Heard today that Disney is through those waived on 3/20 now.  I should be in the next batch!


----------



## anmay27

Hopefully they keep moving.  This agony is killing me.


----------



## Lakegirl

anmay27 said:


> Hopefully they keep moving.  This agony is killing me.


Yes I was thinking the same thing today.


----------



## hopeful4fl

I am not sure if this is a resourcing issue on their side, or if they are consciously trying to cause delays on every leg of the process. It "seems" like it is getting progressively longer. Is there anyone on this board who has called as asked why this is happening? I am still waiting for my membership #, but plan to ask once I get it.


----------



## Minniesgal

We passed ROFR 14th March received our closing 6 April and closed 21st April if this helps


----------



## Minniesgal

hopeful4fl said:


> I am not sure if this is a resourcing issue on their side, or if they are consciously trying to cause delays on every leg of the process. It "seems" like it is getting progressively longer. Is there anyone on this board who has called as asked why this is happening? I am still waiting for my membership #, but plan to ask once I get it.



I personally think it is temporary due to Poly sales. We had a nightmare with a direct VGF add on as well


----------



## Shadedaces

We have cleared estoppel!
Passed ROFR 3/26
Passed estoppel 4/22


----------



## leshunlenese

I emailed the closing company and I got a email yesterday that they have recieved the estoppels from Disney and to be on the lookout the coming days for closing documents!


----------



## KsgoingtoDisney!

So it seems like we're looking at 4 weeks to get estoppels? We passed ROFR on 4/3. The waiting is so painful!! (Ha, welcome to the club, eh?)


----------



## Lakegirl

leshunlenese said:


> I emailed the closing company and I got a email yesterday that they have recieved the estoppels from Disney and to be on the lookout the coming days for closing documents!


 Did they say for a timeframe?  Was that just in your date/time frame??


----------



## sgrap

KsgoingtoDisney! said:


> So it seems like we're looking at 4 weeks to get estoppels? We passed ROFR on 4/3. The waiting is so painful!! (Ha, welcome to the club, eh?)


Ours was exactly 4 weeks:  ROFR 2/25, Estoppel 3/25. That's a little bit old now, but it seems like it is still taking about that long unfortunately.  It was 2 weeks in early February.


----------



## leshunlenese

Lakegirl said:


> Did they say for a timeframe?  Was that just in your date/time frame??


they just mentioned they received them after 4 weeks!


----------



## hopeful4fl

So..... I am about to jump out of my skin and have my skeletal remains create an Emoji if that helps. Passed ROFR 3/24(second contract. still waiting on member number on first). Still no Estoppel.

Here are the sentiments of our friend who already own DVC.....


----------



## sgrap

hopeful4fl said:


> So..... I am about to jump out of my skin and have my skeletal remains create an Emoji if that helps. Passed ROFR 3/24(second contract. still waiting on member number on first). Still no Estoppel.
> 
> Here are the sentiments of our friend who already own DVC.....


UG, it is painful, isn't it???  Hoping you get it next week!  It took exactly 4 weeks for ours . . . we just got our member # on the phone 4/13 and in the mail 4/20, so that feeling of frustration is very recent for me!  So sorry!


----------



## Lakegirl

hopeful4fl said:


> So..... I am about to jump out of my skin and have my skeletal remains create an Emoji if that helps. Passed ROFR 3/24(second contract. still waiting on member number on first). Still no Estoppel.
> 
> Here are the sentiments of our friend who already own DVC.....


So you passes 3/24 and still have not heard back on Estoppel??????OMG


----------



## wallygirl

Thanks for all the info!

Our timeline for our 1st Contract (100 SSR)
3/30 Signed contract
4/24 Passed ROFR
Told 2-3 weeks for closing docs (Vacation World Title)

Hoping to book anywhere end of July with banked points!


----------



## Hendercx

We just passed ROFR on April 20.  We want to book reservations for any resort for the middle of June.  What do you think our chances are that we will actually close on our projected date of May 20 and be able to make reservations for June 16 or 17 until July 1 and/or through the 5th?  We do not mind resort hopping (in fact we prefer it) as long as we can stay somewhere for 4-5 days at a time...  Also, once we close, is it possible to call Disney and ask them for our vacation club number so that we can make reservations in case Disney doesn't send out our new member packet in time?


----------



## wallygirl

Hendercx said:


> We just passed ROFR on April 20.  We want to book reservations for any resort for the middle of June.  What do you think our chances are that we will actually close on our projected date of May 20 and be able to make reservations for June 16 or 17 until July 1 and/or through the 5th?  We do not mind resort hopping (in fact we prefer it) as long as we can stay somewhere for 4-5 days at a time...  Also, once we close, is it possible to call Disney and ask them for our vacation club number so that we can make reservations in case Disney doesn't send out our new member packet in time?


Following to see what advice you are given!  Hoping that it works out for you.  I did read on another post that once the sale has been recorded with the Orange County Commissioner some have had luck calling IT at Member Services and they will give you your membership id and one-time access code so you can log on and book.  Seems hit or miss though!  And, seems like estoppel has been taking a while.  Not sure if that will continue.  Hoping to close end of May and book by middle of June.  Good luck to you!


----------



## MouseyMin

Someone on another board just posted that they just got their closing paperwork yesterday.  It was 5 weeks, less one day, after passing ROFR.  I'm still waiting too - passed exactly one month ago today (3/25), or 4 weeks 3 days ago.  So I guess I have another 3 days to go!!


----------



## Lakegirl

I received an email from our broker that we should expect to get closing docs in 7-10 days and to be ready.  I passed ROFR 4/6.....really getting anxious


----------



## hopeful4fl

Lakegirl said:


> So you passes 3/24 and still have not heard back on Estoppel??????OMG


Yup. > 1 month now. Spread some pixie dust please......


----------



## allison plevrakis

From what I've been seeing and hearing, the time frame of 3 weeks for the estoppel is no longer valid.  We'll be at three weeks on Monday the 27th and we're not getting any guarantees from our title agent that we'll get the closing docs next week.  We're just being told that Disney is way behind and it could be closer to a month.  What really bugs me about this is that our real estate agent emailed us in the beginning of April when we passed the ROFR and said we'll be getting closing docs emailed to us soon.  I asked her to define soon because I was already tired of waiting since the ROFR took a full month.  Thanks goodness I asked because I was then told it would be at least 3 weeks.  Soon does not = 3 weeks in my world!  We closed on our house faster then this process is taking us!


----------



## wallygirl

hopeful4fl said:


> Yup. > 1 month now. Spread some pixie dust please......


Pixie dust for you to get your welcome home!


----------



## Lakegirl

hopeful4fl said:


> Yup. > 1 month now. Spread some pixie dust please......


Oh my God!!! I am sending buckets of Pixie Dust your way!!!!  Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Hogzilla

Lakegirl said:


> Oh my God!!! I am sending buckets of Pixie Dust your way!!!!  Keep us posted!!!



Passed ROFR on 3/24 here too ..... still no word on estoppel or closing.  Frustrating.


----------



## hopeful4fl

I know. I think a little bit of communication from Disney (cause the brokers and title companies do not get much clarity on delays either) would help. After all, once we close, we will be part of the pool that pays for the administration of DVC. Why sour the experience at all?


----------



## allison plevrakis

Disney required us to add an addendum to our contract during the ROFR time period, which added additional time for the contract to get through the ROFR. Disney wanted it spelled out who would be paying maintenance fees in March, April and May of 2015.  The seller agreed to pay the fees.  I remember thinking why on earth would the sellers pay maintenance fees in May, we'll have taken ownership by then, little did I know that this process would take so long.


----------



## allison plevrakis

I just saw on Facebook that rumors are circulating that Disney will be releasing their free fall dining plan this week.  We want to go in Sept and the free dining will going on during the time period we are there.  Will this hurt our chances of getting the DVC resort we want in Sept?  I'm new to this, so I'm not sure.  My understanding is that DVC resorts are not eligible for free dining.  Can anyone confirm?  Thanks!


----------



## DisMom829

allison plevrakis said:


> I just saw on Facebook that rumors are circulating that Disney will be releasing their free fall dining plan this week.  We want to go in Sept and the free dining will going on during the time period we are there.  Will this hurt our chances of getting the DVC resort we want in Sept?  I'm new to this, so I'm not sure.  My understanding is that DVC resorts are not eligible for free dining.  Can anyone confirm?  Thanks!



You are correct, DVC is not eligible for free dining.  Unless you pay cash and don't use points.


----------



## chicagoshannon

hopeful4fl said:


> So..... I am about to jump out of my skin and have my skeletal remains create an Emoji if that helps. Passed ROFR 3/24(second contract. still waiting on member number on first). Still no Estoppel.
> 
> Here are the sentiments of our friend who already own DVC.....


We also passed on 3/24.  On Thursday I was told that Disney has sent the paperwork for those passed 3/20.  They thought we'd get our paperwork this coming week.


----------



## Starshine

Let me join in on the going crazy train.  We passed ROFR 4/1.  I'm not in a hurry to use the points (we're already members), but we leave for WDW May 9th and I do NOT want to try to be dealing with paperwork or bank wires while we're on vacation.  I figure I'll wait until next week and then email the title company and let them know we'll be unavailable for 10 days after the 9th, sigh.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

I guess i graduated to this place. we passed ROFR on April 21. At least the first week is done LOL


----------



## anmay27

I'm in the same boat Starshine.  I passed on 4/1 as well and my expected closing was 5/5 but I'm going on a business trip on 5/2 and will be unavailable for 4 days while I'm gone.  I'm hoping to make it in time before the 7 months opens up for Christmas so I can book my home resort. 

-- Angela


----------



## Starshine

Ugh Angela, at least I'm not waiting to book!   Crossing my fingers that ours comes through soon.


----------



## Lakegirl

I just emailed our Closing company and she said she hopes to have something from Disney LATE NEXT WEEK and have something off to me the following week.  So basically 3 more weeks which puts us at 5 1/2-6 weeks.  She was very nice and replied right away.  I guess I will just stop thinking about our next vacation.  I don't understand why Disney doesn't get that it just means less money in the long run for them.  The Sellers aren't going to be booking anything and the longer it takes for Buyers to close, the longer they are not booking anything. Ok sorry....end of rant....Thanks for listening.


----------



## anmay27

Starshine said:


> Ugh Angela, at least I'm not waiting to book!   Crossing my fingers that ours comes through soon.





Lakegirl said:


> I just emailed our Closing company and she said she hopes to have something from Disney LATE NEXT WEEK and have something off to me the following week.  So basically 3 more weeks which puts us at 5 1/2-6 weeks.  She was very nice and replied right away.  I guess I will just stop thinking about our next vacation.  I don't understand why Disney doesn't get that it just means less money in the long run for them.  The Sellers aren't going to be booking anything and the longer it takes for Buyers to close, the longer they are not booking anything. Ok sorry....end of rant....Thanks for listening.



Seriously no kidding Starshine.  Had I thought it would take this long, I would have started the process a long time ago.  

Sigh Lakegirl.  Here's hoping they are getting caught up.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

I'm right there with you anmay if I would have known I would have gotten something before. 6 weeks seems a bit long for such a no brainer.  Disney truly wants everyone to buy direct by making it miserable for resale


----------



## leshunlenese

Passed ROFR march 20 and finally got our closing papaers today but I cannot do anything until I get off work at midnight!


----------



## Lakegirl

leshunlenese said:


> Passed ROFR march 20 and finally got our closing papaers today but I cannot do anything until I get off work at midnight!


 So happy for you!!!!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

So everyone goes through estoppel?


----------



## luvdisneyland

No, the estoppel is issued after they waive their ROFR


----------



## DisMom829

SecretPoohLove said:


> So everyone goes through estoppel?



When you purchase resale, yes.


----------



## anmay27

3pletprincesses said:


> I'm right there with you anmay if I would have known I would have gotten something before. 6 weeks seems a bit long for such a no brainer.  Disney truly wants everyone to buy direct by making it miserable for resale



Isn't this agony, but at least we know that this is the only time we have to do this after our account is set up..... well until we get hit with addonitist lol (Trying to stay positive)


----------



## supersnoop

SecretPoohLove said:


> So everyone goes through estoppel?


The estoppel is a piece of paper sent from DVC detailing the current state of the contract, listing any details necessary for the title company to draw up the deed and make sure everyone gets paid.


----------



## SecretPoohLove

supersnoop said:


> The estoppel is a piece of paper sent from DVC detailing the current state of the contract, listing any details necessary for the title company to draw up the deed and make sure everyone gets paid.



Thanks for the clarification...just passed ROFR today, so I am in for the next waiting game!


----------



## Toniann966

supersnoop said:


> The estoppel is a piece of paper sent from DVC detailing the current state of the contract, listing any details necessary for the title company to draw up the deed and make sure everyone gets paid.


So it's really up to the title company how quickly this goes through?


----------



## supersnoop

Toniann966 said:


> So it's really up to the title company how quickly this goes through?


Technically, a title company could draw up the deed and closing documents without the estoppel, but most (if not all) will wait for Disney to send it.  Disney has been known to take 1-3 weeks to send it out.  Your title company should be able to send out closing documents within a day after receiving the estoppel.  Then, it's up to you and the seller to get your documents returned and close.


----------



## hopeful4fl

Finally got the Estoppel

ROFR - 3/24
Estoppel - 4/28

Wow. That was a LONG wait. Now, onto closing.


----------



## goofy farmer

hopeful4fl said:


> Finally got the Estoppel
> 
> ROFR - 3/24
> Estoppel - 4/28
> 
> Wow. That was a LONG wait. Now, onto closing.




The wait can be a killer. Now on to the next wait.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We also got our closing documents today!  Passed ROFR 3/24.


----------



## hopeful4fl

chicagoshannon said:


> We also got our closing documents today!  Passed ROFR 3/24.


Woo Hoo..... Congratulations


----------



## Lakegirl

hopeful4fl said:


> Finally got the Estoppel
> 
> ROFR - 3/24
> Estoppel - 4/28
> 
> Wow. That was a LONG wait. Now, onto closing.


So happy for you!!!


----------



## allison plevrakis

Congrats to those who received their closing docs today!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

congrats for the one who got their documents today  One step closer to finally booking your vacation


----------



## Hogzilla

hopeful4fl said:


> Finally got the Estoppel
> 
> ROFR - 3/24
> Estoppel - 4/28
> 
> Wow. That was a LONG wait. Now, onto closing.




Same here .... ROFR 3/24.  Got our closing docs today.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Congratulations everyone!  Glad to know what each of your experiences have been like.


----------



## MouseyMin

I received my closing documents today, exactly 5 weeks after I passed ROFR on 3/25!  Now I guess I get to join the next thread - waiting for closing and points!!


----------



## rcbarker

Current timeline:
Submitted to Disney: 2/16/15
Passed ROFR: 3/12/15
Received Docs from closing agent after Estoppel: 4/10/15
All docs returned to closing agent: 4/16/15
Closed and appeared on Comptrollers site: 4/28/15
Member number available:  ?? expect 12 days.... 5/9/15?

Overall, pretty close to 3 months from acceptance to booking ability.


----------



## allison plevrakis

It's been quiet on this thread, has anyone received closing docs that passed their ROFR in April?  The latest ROFR date I've seen is 3/25.  Originally we were told the estoppel would take 3 weeks, then it got changed to 30 days.  Is 5 weeks the new trend?


----------



## allison plevrakis

And for those who have completed the estoppel and received closing docs, is there a new thread?


----------



## Lakegirl

It's an awful wait!!!!  From what I have seen it seems like 5 weeks.  I am really hoping we are sent some fairy dust and we here on Monday!!!  As air fares go up I'm losing hope for booking something for end of August.


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> It's been quiet on this thread, has anyone received closing docs that passed their ROFR in April?  The latest ROFR date I've seen is 3/25.  Originally we were told the estoppel would take 3 weeks, then it got changed to 30 days.  Is 5 weeks the new trend?


That's what we were told too, but when we passed ROFR on 4/24 the paperwork we received had a 5/26 closing date. The selling agent said it will take 3-4 weeks but based on the estoppel thread it's looking like 5 weeks.


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> And for those who have completed the estoppel and received closing docs, is there a new thread?


There's one, but I am not sure if people are updating it frequently. http://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-7


----------



## Toniann966

wallygirl said:


> That's what we were told too, but when we passed ROFR on 4/24 the paperwork we received had a 5/26 closing date. The selling agent said it will take 3-4 weeks but based on the estoppel thread it's looking like 5 weeks.


What paperwork? I passed rofr on 4/6 and have not received any paperwork. I thought the next round of exchange would be after estoppel, to sign closing docs.


----------



## wallygirl

Toniann966 said:


> What paperwork? I passed rofr on 4/6 and have not received any paperwork. I thought the next round of exchange would be after estoppel, to sign closing docs.


On April 28th we received an email attachment with initial closing documents.  It requested…

Attached are the initial closing documents which require your signature for closing.
1.  Receipt for Escrow:  No Action Required, Information Only.
*2.  Choice of Tenancy:  Please select the tenancy you desire on the final deed and sign where indicated.
3.  Compliance Agreement:  Please review and sign where indicated.*
4.  Proposed Deed:  No Action Required, Information Only.

We signed where needed, scanned them, and emailed them back.  We received them from the title company (Vacation World Title).  Hope this helps!  Not sure if this is standard practice, but couldn't hurt to contact the resale company.


----------



## allison plevrakis

We didn't get any paperwork after passing ROFR, we were told the next paperwork would be our closing docs, maybe each title company does it differently. We're working with Nancy at timeshare title and more


----------



## allison plevrakis

Has anyone gotten their closing docs since Wednesday the 29th?


----------



## Toniann966

allison plevrakis said:


> We didn't get any paperwork after passing ROFR, we were told the next paperwork would be our closing docs, maybe each title company does it differently. We're working with Nancy at timeshare title and more


We are working with them too. I think we signed some of those papers at the beginning of the process.


----------



## Lakegirl

So happy you got your closing docs!  We passes ROFR on 4/6 and haven't heard anything else other than the broker a week ago telling us to have everything ready.


----------



## Lakegirl

So happy you got your closing docs!  We passes ROFR on 4/6 and haven't heard anything else other than the broker a week ago telling us to have everything ready.


----------



## KsgoingtoDisney!

I just pestered the guys at ********** - they say they didn't receive any estoppels from Disney yesterday (Monday), but on Friday they received some tied to 3/31 and 4/1 ROFR approvals, in case that helps. We passed ROFR 4/3, so I'm hopeful we get something this week!


----------



## Lakegirl

KsgoingtoDisney! said:


> I just pestered the guys at ********** - they say they didn't receive any estoppels from Disney yesterday (Monday), but on Friday they received some tied to 3/31 and 4/1 ROFR approvals, in case that helps. We passed ROFR 4/3, so I'm hopeful we get something this week!


Thank you for letting us know!!! Please keep us updated on when you get yours!!!


----------



## allison plevrakis

Thanks for giving us an update Ksgoingtodisney!  Hoping to hear you got your estoppel!


----------



## Starshine

Got our closing docs today!!

We passed ROFR on 4/1 so hopefully everyone else in that time frame should get theirs soon as well.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

KsgoingtoDisney! said:


> I just pestered the guys at ********** - they say they didn't receive any estoppels from Disney yesterday (Monday), but on Friday they received some tied to 3/31 and 4/1 ROFR approvals, in case that helps. We passed ROFR 4/3, so I'm hopeful we get something this week!



Good Grief...these Estoppels are taking forever. Grrrrr.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Got our closing docs today!!!!
We passed ROFR on 4/6, exactly 30 days


----------



## wallygirl

The end is in sight for you! Congrats!


----------



## Lakegirl

so happy for you


----------



## DisMom829

Sent for ROFR 3/3; passed on 3/25; Estoppel on 5/6, overnighted all our paperwork yesterday, should be received by title co today.  Now to wait for sellers to return their paperwork.  A long wait, but it will be worth it.  Almost giving up hope on getting a Nov reservation using DVC points, pondering if I should just book another cash stay for Nov....


----------



## Lakegirl

I just pestered my title company she said she has only received Estoppel up to RORF'S 3/25???? That is two weeks before my RORF


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Got our closing docs today!!!!
> We passed ROFR on 4/6, exactly 30 days


 Who did you use for your broker and closing company?


----------



## Starshine

Has everyone that closed overnighted their paperwork?  I didn't.    Regular Priority Mail was $5 as opposed to $20 and it's 2 days from me instead of 1.  I just couldn't bring myself to pay the extra for one more day.  The closing company only "recommended" overnight so hopefully they won't give me grief...


----------



## Starshine

Just an update, I sent the tracking number (not overnight) to the closing company and they replied back with a "great, thanks" so it seems like they're good with it.


----------



## pangyal

We have a BWV contract that passed on April 30 where the seller didn't bank the points from 2014 and I totally calculated the whole timelines incorrectly. After seeing the estoppel times lately, I know I have no chance. Am I understanding correctly that I can at least bank 50% of the points if it's after May 31? Sigh.


----------



## allison plevrakis

We wired the funds and scanned the closing docs and emailed them back to the title company.  Only to find out the title company never sent the docs to the seller, so we rushed around and now we wait again...  I'm not happy with our closing company.  I had to call the title company to confirm that they received the emailed closing docs and the wire and then when I asked if the sellers responded yet they just said no.  Since the title company dropped the ball earlier in the process, we decided we weren't going to take any chances so we called the sellers tonight and this is the first they are hearing we received the estoppel on 5/6 and that we have closing docs, they received nothing, not even a phone call : (


----------



## anmay27

Oh geez.  Sorry you've had such a crazy time.  Dare I ask the title company you used?  Here's pixie dust that it goes much smoother from here on out. 

- Angela


----------



## Lakegirl

At least you got through Estoppel, I was told today another week probably for me.
That is very frustrating though.  Can you imagine if you hadn't called the sellers how long you would of waited???


----------



## Lakegirl

Starshine said:


> Has everyone that closed overnighted their paperwork?  I didn't.    Regular Priority Mail was $5 as opposed to $20 and it's 2 days from me instead of 1.  I just couldn't bring myself to pay the extra for one more day.  The closing company only "recommended" overnight so hopefully they won't give me grief...


I am not going to because I really don't think the sellers are going to spend the money.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

For those who have seen the closing docs...it is a lot of paper work?  Does it require a notary?  I'm trying to prepare myself.  Congrats to all who have closed.


----------



## Starshine

BrittanyLynn said:


> For those who have seen the closing docs...it is a lot of paper work?  Does it require a notary?  I'm trying to prepare myself.  Congrats to all who have closed.


We had two forms that needed signatures plus the cashier's check or wire transfer.  Not nearly as much as the initial batch of paperwork.


----------



## Starshine

Lakegirl said:


> At least you got through Estoppel, I was told today another week probably for me.



Hopefully it will come through sooner for you!


----------



## BrittanyLynn

Thank you!  I'm ready to get it done ; )


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> We wired the funds and scanned the closing docs and emailed them back to the title company.  Only to find out the title company never sent the docs to the seller, so we rushed around and now we wait again...  I'm not happy with our closing company.  I had to call the title company to confirm that they received the emailed closing docs and the wire and then when I asked if the sellers responded yet they just said no.  Since the title company dropped the ball earlier in the process, we decided we weren't going to take any chances so we called the sellers tonight and this is the first they are hearing we received the estoppel on 5/6 and that we have closing docs, they received nothing, not even a phone call : (


That is so frustrating! I'm frustrated for you! Hang in there.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Lakegirl said:


> Who did you use for your broker and closing company?


Timeshare Broker Sales and Timeshare Title & More


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl said:


> At least you got through Estoppel, I was told today another week probably for me.
> That is very frustrating though.  Can you imagine if you hadn't called the sellers how long you would of waited???



I'm in the same boat Lakegirl.  I've got a backup plan in place just in case I don't have my membership account set up in time for the Christmas period or can't get anything I want.  My broker told me yesterday she had received docs for ROFR dates up to 3/27.  She's hoping since I passed on 4/1 that it should be by this weekend.  Here's hoping.  I have points I have to use by Feb 2016.


----------



## Lakegirl

anmay27 said:


> I'm in the same boat Lakegirl.  I've got a backup plan in place just in case I don't have my membership account set up in time for the Christmas period or can't get anything I want.  My broker told me yesterday she had received docs for ROFR dates up to 3/27.  She's hoping since I passed on 4/1 that it should be by this weekend.  Here's hoping.  I have points I have to use by Feb 2016.


Thanks for the support!!


----------



## NicRic

Starshine said:


> Has everyone that closed overnighted their paperwork?  I didn't.    Regular Priority Mail was $5 as opposed to $20 and it's 2 days from me instead of 1.  I just couldn't bring myself to pay the extra for one more day.  The closing company only "recommended" overnight so hopefully they won't give me grief...


We did the same just sent it priorty and it got there in a couple days. Sellers took longer to get theirs in anyways so glad we didn't pay extra for overnight.


----------



## ParkHoppers

Passed ROFR today. And so it begins with the big E.


----------



## wallygirl

ParkHoppers said:


> Passed ROFR today. And so it begins with the big E.


Congrats and good luck!  We're two weeks in to estoppel!


----------



## Lakegirl

ParkHoppers said:


> Passed ROFR today. And so it begins with the big E.


Congrats!!


----------



## ParkHoppers

wallygirl said:


> Congrats and good luck!  We're two weeks in to estoppel!





Lakegirl said:


> Congrats!!



Thank you. Excited to add VWL to the BLT contract we already had. Now we can go every year instead of every other.


----------



## Mvtracey

Well i have to join this party!  We passed ROFR on April 1 and still waiting on Estoppel ....supposed to be closing on May11  , clearly not going to happen . This feels like it's taking forever!  And i'm in the same boat wanted to beat the 7 month window and book for Jan at AKL value  , clearly have missed that one ah well fingers crossed it comes through soon.. I have bought resale before and swear it didn't take this long couple years ago.  
Dear Disney...I really just want to give you my money LOL


----------



## allison plevrakis

Our buyers did not sign and return the documents yet.  They had some questions and the title agent was off on Friday and did not respond to their questions..UGHHH, could 1 step in this process go smoothly, I guess not?!?  It's been 87 days since we signed the initial contract, never in my wildest dreams did I imagine it would take this long.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

Mvtracey said:


> Well i have to join this party!  We passed ROFR on April 1 and still waiting on Estoppel ....supposed to be closing on May11  , clearly not going to happen . This feels like it's taking forever!  And i'm in the same boat wanted to beat the 7 month window and book for Jan at AKL value  , clearly have missed that one ah well fingers crossed it comes through soon.. I have bought resale before and swear it didn't take this long couple years ago.
> Dear Disney...I really just want to give you my money LOL


Omg, that is 40 days waiting on estoppel.  That is just ridiculous in my opinion.  I'm still in ROFR process and I want to book 9/19 to 9/25 for my youngest 1st b-day.  I'm getting really nervous.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

allison plevrakis said:


> Our buyers did not sign and return the documents yet.  They had some questions and the title agent was off on Friday and did not respond to their questions..UGHHH, could 1 step in this process go smoothly, I guess not?!?  It's been 87 days since we signed the initial contract, never in my wildest dreams did I imagine it would take this long.


That is almost 3 months....I'd being blowing up some phone lines and knocking down some doors.  So frustrating.  Good luck.


----------



## allison plevrakis

BrittanyLynn said:


> That is almost 3 months....I'd being blowing up some phone lines and knocking down some doors.  So frustrating.  Good luck.


What really stinks is that we were told the entire process would take 6-8 weeks back in February. I know the realtor and title agent knew was not the case.  It doesn't help that our contract sat idle for 2.5 weeks because the RE agent thought the title agent sent it and the title agent thought the RE sent it to Disney for the ROFR, I was livid!  And now they get annoyed that I check in with them on a weekly basis.  They are lucky I'm not checking in with them daily after that fiasco!  If we ever make it through the entire process we'll be looking at 4 months!  I see other peoples timelines that started after us and they already have their member number, this is so hard on me.  Sorry for the long rant...


----------



## abbysmama

We went to ROFR 4/8, passed 5/4 and at that time the realtor said 4-5 weeks.  From the sounds of things, I have another 3-4 weeks to wait. I am trying to be patient but it is hard!


----------



## wallygirl

Glad we at least have this forum to vent! Hoping that @allison plevrakis and @Mvtracey get through soon (like this week).  This process can makesomeone really feel frustrated and without recourse.  I just keep reminding myself of resale cost!


----------



## ParkHoppers

wallygirl said:


> Glad we at least have this forum to vent! Hoping that @allison plevrakis and @Mvtracey get through soon (like this week).  This process can makesomeone really feel frustrated and without recourse.  I just keep reminding myself of resale cost!



Agreed. The resale savings will keep me patient. The difference in buying resale over direct for us means staying in one bedrooms instead of studios.


----------



## anmay27

Just heard from my broker.  They are finally reviewing my documents and I should have them sometime today.  Deep breath.  Crossing my fingers that nothing is wrong and we can proceed with Closing.


----------



## Lakegirl

anmay27 said:


> Just heard from my broker.  They are finally reviewing my documents and I should have them sometime today.  Deep breath.  Crossing my fingers that nothing is wrong and we can proceed with Closing.


 SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! What was your ROFR DATE?


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl Here is my timeline so far

Offer accepted 3/3
Sent for ROFR 3/5
Passed 4/1
Closing Docs Received 5/12 waiting


----------



## Lakegirl

Thank you anmay27...giving me hope


----------



## TheMinnieFlounder99

anmay27 said:


> Lakegirl Here is my timeline so far
> 
> Offer accepted 3/3
> Sent for ROFR 3/5
> Passed 4/1
> Closing Docs Received 5/11(?) waiting


 
That's Great!
Our offer went to ROFR on 3/22 & passed on 4/17 still waiting on our documents...


----------



## Hogzilla

anmay27 said:


> Just heard from my broker.  They are finally reviewing my documents and I should have them sometime today.  Deep breath.  Crossing my fingers that nothing is wrong and we can proceed with Closing.


 

Congrats!


----------



## anmay27

Thank you Hogzilla!  I will say that my broker and title agent have been extremely patient with me and on top of communication.  I've been a huge ball of anxiety from the start of this process.  Jamie (TSS) and Brenda (***) have been really open about where I've been in the process and quick to answer emails.  Even when Jamie was out of the office, someone at TSS was there to answer my never ending list of questions.  

Lakegirl:  I'm sending pixie dust your way.  I know we are in similar timelines.  

TheMinnieFlounder99: Pixie dust your way, too.


----------



## Tarzan513

I passed ROFR on 4/20 and am still waiting. I called the title agency today (***) and they said they are just now getting estoppel info from 4/1 ROFRs...apparently Disney is behind right now. I hope Disney picks up the pace, I have a fall vacation I am anxious to book!


----------



## anmay27

They are running about 5-6 weeks right now Tarzan513.  I am trying to book for the heaviest vacation period for DVC (Christmas) so I'm right there with you re: anxiety.  Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## Tarzan513

anmay27 said:


> They are running about 5-6 weeks right now Tarzan513.  I am trying to book for the heaviest vacation period for DVC (Christmas) so I'm right there with you re: anxiety.  Sending pixie dust your way.


Best of luck!


----------



## Lakegirl

anmay27 said:


> They are running about 5-6 weeks right now Tarzan513.  I am trying to book for the heaviest vacation period for DVC (Christmas) so I'm right there with you re: anxiety.  Sending pixie dust your way.


 Make sure you keep us updated on your closing process and member #, and if you are able to book


----------



## anmay27

I got my closing docs and heading to the bank to be notarized, draw a cashier's check and then to the post office to be overnighted.  Phew!  I definitely will Lakegirl!


----------



## DisMom829

anmay27 said:


> I got my closing docs and heading to the bank to be notarized, draw a cashier's check and then to the post office to be overnighted.  Phew!  I definitely will Lakegirl!


 
Good Luck anmay27!  I overnighted all my docs back and funds on 5/6, still haven't closed!  Maybe we'll both be lucky this week!


----------



## anmay27

DisMom829 said:


> Good Luck anmay27!  I overnighted all my docs back and funds on 5/6, still haven't closed!  Maybe we'll both be lucky this week!



Wow... seriously?? I am so sorry DisMom829.  My backup plan is to take the kids out of school for a few days in January during the lower peak times in case Christmas doesn't work.  I have to book before February to use the banked 2014 points.  My patience is definitely being tested.  Sending pixie dust your way!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

anmay27 said:


> I got my closing docs and heading to the bank to be notarized, draw a cashier's check and then to the post office to be overnighted.  Phew!  I definitely will Lakegirl!


 
I'm headed to the bank as well.....just got my docs.  I'll provide a timeline later, but as a datapoint for others, I started estoppel on 4/7.


----------



## Lakegirl

DisMom829 said:


> Good Luck anmay27!  I overnighted all my docs back and funds on 5/6, still haven't closed!  Maybe we'll both be lucky this week!


 Has the broker inquired why the wait?


----------



## rcbarker

Final Update:

Submitted to Disney: 2/16/15
Passed ROFR: 3/12/15
Received Docs from closing agent after Estoppel: 4/10/15
All docs returned to closing agent: 4/16/15
Closed and appeared on Comptrollers site: 4/28/15
Member number available: 5/11/15
Points loaded and access to online portal with booking ability:  5/12/15

Overall, pretty close to 3 months from acceptance to booking ability.

And with that... goodbye thread, see you when I add on.


----------



## supersnoop

DisMom829 said:


> Good Luck anmay27!  I overnighted all my docs back and funds on 5/6, still haven't closed!  Maybe we'll both be lucky this week!


That's a common situation.  There is no good reason to overnight your documents.  You'll be waiting on the seller to get there documents in before you'll close, and they typically take longer.


----------



## DisMom829

anmay27 said:


> Wow... seriously?? I am so sorry DisMom829.  My backup plan is to take the kids out of school for a few days in January during the lower peak times in case Christmas doesn't work.  I have to book before February to use the banked 2014 points.  My patience is definitely being tested.  Sending pixie dust your way!


Yes, seriously.  I was hoping for a Nov DVC stay, doesn't look like that will happen.  Have been checking into renting/transferring points, or waiting for the room only offers to come out.


----------



## DisMom829

supersnoop said:


> That's a common situation.  There is no good reason to overnight your documents.  You'll be waiting on the seller to get there documents in before you'll close, and they typically take longer.


We overnighted to make sure everything was correct before my DH went out of town for work. He left 5/10.  So I think that was a "good reason" to overnight.  $15 vs peace of mind.


----------



## DisMom829

Just got an update from our broker, won't have sellers documents until Friday, hopefully.  Won't close until Monday or Tuesday.  So even if we close on the 19th, chances are we won't have a DVC member number until June 2, but if you throw in the potential for things to backup AGAIN due to the Memorial Day holiday, we're looking at not being able to book until at the earliest June 5th.  Which is 92 days from the start of all this mess.  All depending on how slow Disney drags their feet with issuing a member number.

Or, I can back out of this deal, not sure if it's possible at this point??? Anybody know??

Can you tell I'm all out of patience????


----------



## KsgoingtoDisney!

JUST GOT DOCS!! Yay!

Passed ROFR 4/3
Received closing docs 5/12
oy

Now to sign and wait, again.


----------



## TheMinnieFlounder99

I agree,over nighting is the way to go. We are hoping our docs will be here this week. We have 100 pts that need to be used by Sept. 30th.


----------



## TheMinnieFlounder99

DisMom829 said:


> Just got an update from our broker, won't have sellers documents until Friday, hopefully.  Won't close until Monday or Tuesday.  So even if we close on the 19th, chances are we won't have a DVC member number until June 2, but if you throw in the potential for things to backup AGAIN due to the Memorial Day holiday, we're looking at not being able to book until at the earliest June 5th.  Which is 92 days from the start of all this mess.  All depending on how slow Disney drags their feet with issuing a member number.
> 
> Or, I can back out of this deal, not sure if it's possible at this point??? Anybody know??
> 
> Can you tell I'm all out of patience????



Stay hopeful!


----------



## allison plevrakis

We're still waiting on our sellers.  We returned our docs and wired the money on Thursday the 7th.  Our buyers had a question about mtce fees and they called the title agent on Friday 5/8 but she wasn't in, so we had to wait until Monday for the sellers to get their answers.  I was close to tears on Friday when I realized they weren't going to return the docs before the weekend.  Our sellers went to the bank today to have the documents notarized.  I didn't realize the sellers needed a notary, we didn't as buyers.  They mailed the docs today, so I'm hoping by Thursday or Friday we can wrap this up.  This process is excruciatingly slow!  We're now on day 89.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Lakegirl said:


> At least you got through Estoppel, I was told today another week probably for me.
> That is very frustrating though.  Can you imagine if you hadn't called the sellers how long you would of waited???


Lakegirl, have you gotten your closing docs yet?


----------



## pangyal

DisMom829 said:


> Just got an update from our broker, won't have sellers documents until Friday, hopefully.  Won't close until Monday or Tuesday.  So even if we close on the 19th, chances are we won't have a DVC member number until June 2, but if you throw in the potential for things to backup AGAIN due to the Memorial Day holiday, we're looking at not being able to book until at the earliest June 5th.  Which is 92 days from the start of all this mess.  All depending on how slow Disney drags their feet with issuing a member number.
> 
> Or, I can back out of this deal, not sure if it's possible at this point??? Anybody know??
> 
> Can you tell I'm all out of patience????



Hang in there! You're past the worst of it. It's not worth losing your deposit over when you have the end in sight!


----------



## playjar

Glad to finally see some movement for a few people. We passed Rofr on 4/18 so it sounds like we've still got a little while. Ugh


----------



## hscbikes

DisMom829 said:


> Just got an update from our broker, won't have sellers documents until Friday, hopefully.  Won't close until Monday or Tuesday.  So even if we close on the 19th, chances are we won't have a DVC member number until June 2, but if you throw in the potential for things to backup AGAIN due to the Memorial Day holiday, we're looking at not being able to book until at the earliest June 5th.  Which is 92 days from the start of all this mess.  All depending on how slow Disney drags their feet with issuing a member number.
> 
> Or, I can back out of this deal, not sure if it's possible at this point??? Anybody know??
> 
> Can you tell I'm all out of patience????



I'm right there with you!!!  I was told 60 days for the entire process.  We are past that point.  I am ready to eat the deposit and call it a day.


----------



## Mvtracey

Well it finally happened!!! got the Closing papers today!!! did all my paper work and money transfer , now on to the next stage see how long the seller takes....   I did all of this while living in Saudi so i Sure hope that the sellers are as promt Fingers crossed


----------



## Hogzilla

playjar said:


> Glad to finally see some movement for a few people. We passed Rofr on 4/18 so it sounds like we've still got a little while. Ugh


 
People need to realize going in that right now it is 75+ days from the time they send to ROFR, to points in the account ready to go.  Mine is looking like ~80-82 right now as long as the points show up when expected.  That is barring any problems.  Anything below 75 days right now is abnormal, even when things go exactly right and without delays.


----------



## Hogzilla

hscbikes said:


> I'm right there with you!!!  I was told 60 days for the entire process.  We are past that point.  I am ready to eat the deposit and call it a day.


 
It will be closer to 80-90, but since you're this far in, why not just finish?  The reward at the end will make all the waiting seem like nothing once it's in your rearview mirror.  I am just now finishing one resale purchase, have another in the ROFR wait, and another I just made an offer on.  Yes, I love a challenge.


----------



## DisMom829

hscbikes said:


> I'm right there with you!!!  I was told 60 days for the entire process.  We are past that point.  I am ready to eat the deposit and call it a day.



Glad to see I'm not the only one that feels like bailing out!  This is a true test of patience.


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Lakegirl, have you gotten your closing docs yet?


 I just received them via e-mail 20 minutes ago!!! WOOOHOOO Finally.  I pestered them again yesterday and they said they were working on finalizing the docuements!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Received Closing Documents today!!!
38 days for ESTOPPEL for me!!!! Now on to closing!!!!!  I'm excited again!!!!  I hope the Sellers are prompt, they are in Canada so I hope so!


----------



## anmay27

So happy for you Lakegirl!! Our patience will pay off -- literally   Keep me posted on when you get your membership number, able to book etc  Pixie dust all the way around for everyone still waiting!  On to closing for us Lakegirl! 




DisMom829 said:


> Just got an update from our broker, won't have sellers documents until Friday, hopefully.  Won't close until Monday or Tuesday.  So even if we close on the 19th, chances are we won't have a DVC member number until June 2, but if you throw in the potential for things to backup AGAIN due to the Memorial Day holiday, we're looking at not being able to book until at the earliest June 5th.  Which is 92 days from the start of all this mess.  All depending on how slow Disney drags their feet with issuing a member number.
> 
> Or, I can back out of this deal, not sure if it's possible at this point??? Anybody know??
> 
> Can you tell I'm all out of patience????



Trust me DisMom I'm in the same boat as I have banked points that have to be used by Feb 2016 and I'm cutting it close, but I figure this is the only time I will have to go through this and once I'm set up, even if I decide to add I'll be ok. The savings is well worth it.  At least that's what I tell myself when I want to pull every head out of my head.


----------



## Lakegirl

Just heard the sellers are on a boat in the Caribbean till May 20th!!!!!ughghhg


----------



## pangyal

Congratulations to those who have been waiting for so long and finally received some good news !


----------



## hopeful4fl

Lakegirl said:


> Just heard the sellers are on a boat in the Caribbean till May 20th!!!!!ughghhg


Oh Good God. That bites.
If it is any consolation, you are VERY close. The savings you will have in a few more days will make this (in hindsight) WELL worth it. In the meantime, think of this whole process as a visual  and see if that brings a smile to your face.


----------



## anmay27

hopeful4fl said:


> Oh Good God. That bites.
> If it is any consolation, you are VERY close. The savings you will have in a few more days will make this (in hindsight) WELL worth it. In the meantime, think of this whole process as a visual  and see if that brings a smile to your face.



Oh Lakegirl I completely agree with hopeful4fl that you are very close.  Look at it this way, you can ship your documents, priority and they I'm sure will be back and doing the notarizing, etc and getting the documents back before you know it.  That bites though.... home stretch.  I'm still cheering you on and hopeful the sellers get their paperwork done lightning fast!


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks guys!!!!  That helps.  And the broker said they were very receptive to doing it all as soon as they get back.


----------



## DisMom829

Can anyone confirm if I'm looking at the right Orange County Comptroller's webpage? It says "Documents Proofed through May 8, 2015".


----------



## allison plevrakis

We are still waiting for our sellers paperwork to be returned.  The sellers emailed us that they mailed the docs on Tuesday.  I called the Title agent today and they hadn't received the docs yet.  I wasted $30 wiring our money last week : (  I asked what sort of timeline we're looking at once the docs are received and I was told it gets sent back to Disney one more time.  I was confused didn't Disney just have our contract for ROFR and estoppel, why do they need it again and how long will this process take?!?!?  The title agent said it was to ensure the seller didn't use any points and that all mtce fees were paid and it should only take 5-10 days.  I still don't understand why Disney can't clear all these issues at once.  They are painstakingly slow.  Did everyone else go through this last step?


----------



## anmay27

My broker told me that once they receive the seller's documents, my check and documents, they will close the property and send it off to be recorded.  Then once it is recorded, it is sent to Disney to be transferred.  I was told about 2 weeks for Disney to transfer the account and then another couple weeks for my points to be loaded and my account to be active so about a month.  

Hope that helps Allison.  Hang in there.  We are all in this same slow boat.


----------



## Lakegirl

anmay27 said:


> My broker told me that once they receive the seller's documents, my check and documents, they will close the property and send it off to be recorded.  Then once it is recorded, it is sent to Disney to be transferred.  I was told about 2 weeks for Disney to transfer the account and then another couple weeks for my points to be loaded and my account to be active so about a month.
> 
> Hope that helps Allison.  Hang in there.  We are all in this same slow boat.


I was told the same as an may, but read on another thread that disney is taking a month to give member #'s now


----------



## allison plevrakis

I just called the RE agent and she didn't think it should go back to disney she said it should be sent off to be recorded, so she's following up with the title company tomorrow


----------



## anmay27

Allison have you had an update from your RE agent?  I just spoke with my title agency and they are just waiting for the seller's documents and then closing the property so it definitely is not normal to go back to Disney again after Estoppel.


----------



## MouseyMin

anmay27 said:


> Allison have you had an update from your RE agent?  I just spoke with my title agency and they are just waiting for the seller's documents and then closing the property so it definitely is not normal to go back to Disney again after Estoppel.



Actually, one of the Title Companies used by several of the Real Estate Agencies makes it a practice to go back to Disney for one last point check before closing (or so I've been told).


----------



## allison plevrakis

Today I left a message for the title agent and said it is very important that I speak to her to clarify what happens after both parties return the closing docs. Rather then calling me back she talked to our RE agent today and told her she's ready to fire me as a client because she is annoyed with me and thinks I call too much. Meanwhile she's had our money for the 8 days and hasn't responded to a single one of my calls.  She has a woman in her office call me back and she gets flustered and gives me conflicting information. I'm beginning to wonder if we're being scammed...


----------



## allison plevrakis

MouseyMin said:


> Actually, one of the Title Companies used by several of the Real Estate Agencies makes it a practice to go back to Disney for one last point check before closing (or so I've been told).


MouseyMin, Thanks for posting this, it makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## anmay27

allison plevrakis said:


> Today I left a message for the title agent and said it is very important that I speak to her to clarify what happens after both parties return the closing docs. Rather then calling me back she talked to our RE agent today and told her she's ready to fire me as a client because she is annoyed with me and thinks I call too much. Meanwhile she's had our money for the 8 days and hasn't responded to a single one of my calls.  She has a woman in her office call me back and she gets flustered and gives me conflicting information. I'm beginning to wonder if we're being scammed...



Wow.  I am so floored and so sorry you are going through this.  May I ask who the title agent is?  You can PM me if you don't want to say here.


----------



## supersnoop

MouseyMin said:


> Actually, one of the Title Companies used by several of the Real Estate Agencies makes it a practice to go back to Disney for one last point check before closing (or so I've been told).


That's pointless.  Issuing the estoppel locks up the contract so nothing can change.  The estoppel is the last and final accounting of the contract, and nothing can change after it's issued.

There is no extra step.  The deal is closed and recorded, and then sent to Disney to have the contract transferred to your account, and, if necessary, an account created for you.  That will take about two weeks.


----------



## supersnoop

allison plevrakis said:


> We are still waiting for our sellers paperwork to be returned.  The sellers emailed us that they mailed the docs on Tuesday.  I called the Title agent today and they hadn't received the docs yet.  I wasted $30 wiring our money last week


I've seen the advice over and over, but there's just something about the closing paperwork that gets you in a hurry.  There's really no need to wire the funds.  I send the check in a First Class envelope.  The seller has to go through too many steps for the time saved to be worthwhile.


----------



## anmay27

supersnoop said:


> I've seen the advice over and over, but there's just something about the closing paperwork that gets you in a hurry.  There's really no need to wire the funds.  I send the check in a First Class envelope.  The seller has to go through too many steps for the time saved to be worthwhile.



That's what my agent told me too.  She said I could send overnight, but honestly there was no point and priority was more than adequate since the sellers had so much to do to get their paperwork together.


----------



## supersnoop

anmay27 said:


> That's what my agent told me too.  She said I could send overnight, but honestly there was no point and priority was more than adequate since the sellers had so much to do to get their paperwork together.


The ironic part; "Priority Mail" used to be called "Second Class" mail.  For letters, a simple stamp is quicker.


----------



## hopeful4fl

I mailed mine with a signature required (due to a Cashier's check in the contents), cost me $14 and it got there in 2-3 days.
Generally, sellers have to get things notarized etc, so the 2-3 days is more than sufficient to keep things on time (parallel activities with sellers, so no time lost).


----------



## anmay27

I mailed mine priority from CA it got there in 2 days and cost me about $7 via USPS.  The sellers' documents still haven't been received so I'm hoping for Monday.


----------



## DisMom829

Well, we didn't close today, so hoping for Monday!

72 days...


----------



## BrittanyLynn

hopeful4fl said:


> I mailed mine with a signature required (due to a Cashier's check in the contents), cost me $14 and it got there in 2-3 days.
> Generally, sellers have to get things notarized etc, so the 2-3 days is more than sufficient to keep things on time (parallel activities with sellers, so no time lost).


As a buyer did you have to get your docs notarized?


----------



## hopeful4fl

BrittanyLynn said:


> As a buyer did you have to get your docs notarized?


No. I did not have to get anything notarized. Which did make things easier


----------



## FSUSammy

hopeful4fl said:


> No. I did not have to get anything notarized. Which did make things easier



Who was your title company? Wondering why some title companies require the closing docs to be notarized.


----------



## ColinBlair

FSUSammy said:


> Who was your title company? Wondering why some title companies require the closing docs to be notarized.


All title companies will require the seller to have their closing documents notarized; it is a legal requirement.


----------



## Tarzan513

Here is an update I just received regarding where the estoppel process is in regards to ROFR dates. I just checked in with my agent at *** and she said they just received estoppel information for ROFRs just prior to mine (4/20). So, hopefully sometime this week for my contract.


----------



## ffwillie

Tarzan513 said:


> Here is an update I just received regarding where the estoppel process is in regards to ROFR dates. I just checked in with my agent at *** and she said they just received estoppel information for ROFRs just prior to mine (4/20). So, hopefully sometime this week for my contract.



That is nice to hear. I passed ROFR on 4/18 and my documents say I am supposed to close by today. I haven't heard a word from anyone yet. Based on all of the previous posts I assumed it would be this week or next. Perhaps we will have some joy by the end of the week!


----------



## Jelly563

Why do I feel like.....  If we never call, or show an interest....  We will never hear anything or move forward ??


----------



## supersnoop

ColinBlair said:


> All title companies will require the seller to have their closing documents notarized; it is a legal requirement.


Some seem to require the buyer to have their documents notarized, too.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Our sellers docs were recd by the title agency today. I only know that because the seller was kind enough to provide a tracking number. The real estate agent and title company is still not responding to calls or emails. Now our contract goes back to disney for a fina verification rather then being recorded : (


----------



## allison plevrakis

allison plevrakis said:


> Our sellers docs were recd by the title agency today. I only know that because the seller was kind enough to provide a tracking number. The real estate agent and title company is still not responding to calls or emails. Now our contract goes back to disney for a fina verification rather then being recorded : (


day 95 & possibly 30 more until we have a member number


----------



## Tarzan513

ffwillie said:


> That is nice to hear. I passed ROFR on 4/18 and my documents say I am supposed to close by today. I haven't heard a word from anyone yet. Based on all of the previous posts I assumed it would be this week or next. Perhaps we will have some joy by the end of the week!


Fingers crossed. Best of luck!


----------



## DisMom829

Day 75....we may close tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

supersnoop said:


> Some seem to require the buyer to have their documents notarized, too.



Buyers require a notary if there is a mortgage involved for purchase.


----------



## supersnoop

DisneyfromDeland said:


> Buyers require a notary if there is a mortgage involved for purchase.


I'm pretty sure one the three title companies I used last year required a notary even though there was no mortgage.  I think it's going to vary by title company, but, in general, a buyer shouldn't require a notary.


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> day 95 & possibly 30 more until we have a member number


I don't understand why it has to go back to Disney?


----------



## hopeful4fl

FSUSammy said:


> Who was your title company? Wondering why some title companies require the closing docs to be notarized.


Magic Vacation Title.
Let me also qualify that I was a buyer and not a seller and did not have to get anything notarized. I apologize if the question was about seller docs needing notarization (which is needed from what I understand).


----------



## FSUSammy

supersnoop said:


> Some seem to require the buyer to have their documents notarized, too.


 Right that's what I was really meaning to ask. Why do some require the buyer to notarize and others don't.


----------



## FSUSammy

hopeful4fl said:


> Magic Vacation Title.
> Let me also qualify that I was a buyer and not a seller and did not have to get anything notarized. I apologize if the question was about seller docs needing notarization (which is needed from what I understand).



Nope this helps me  I'm also with Magic Vacation Title so I'm hoping I don't have to notarize either (I'm a buyer as well)


----------



## allison plevrakis

Lakegirl said:


> I don't understand why it has to go back to Disney?


Now that I've challenged the title agency about the contract going back to disney, I can't get an explanation.  Last week I was told its a courtesy to the buyer.  I dont want it, I just want to close and move on. The estoppel should have prevented any activity on the account.


----------



## supersnoop

allison plevrakis said:


> Now that I've challenged the title agency about the contract going back to disney, I can't get an explanation.  Last week I was told its a courtesy to the buyer.  I dont want it, I just want to close and move on. The estoppel should have prevented any activity on the account.


Did the title company tell you that, or the broker?  I found where you had listed your broker, and it looks like they simply have no experience dealing with DVC.  I wonder if they're referring to the fact that the deed gets sent to Disney and you have to wait another two or three weeks for your credentials.


----------



## Toniann966

Tarzan513 said:


> Here is an update I just received regarding where the estoppel process is in regards to ROFR dates. I just checked in with my agent at *** and she said they just received estoppel information for ROFRs just prior to mine (4/20). So, hopefully sometime this week for my contract.


Really ? I passed on 4/7 , emailed my broker 7 days ago and he said that disney had received our batch and I shoukd hear in 1-2 days. That was 7 days ago?


----------



## Lakegirl

Toniann966 said:


> Really ? I passed on 4/7 , emailed my broker 7 days ago and he said that disney had received our batch and I shoukd hear in 1-2 days. That was 7 days ago?


 If you get your closing documents 1-2 days I think somebody dumped a bucked ot pixie dust on you...I hope it happens for you!


----------



## allison plevrakis

supersnoop said:


> Did the title company tell you that, or the broker?  I found where you had listed your broker, and it looks like they simply have no experience dealing with DVC.  I wonder if they're referring to the fact that the deed gets sent to Disney and you have to wait another two or three weeks for your credentials.


The title agency told me it had to go back to Disney.  I questioned why and then called the Real Estate agent our seller hired to see if she agreed.  The real estate agent said that it didn't make sense for it to go back to Disney and said she'd call the title agency and straighten things out.  That was last Thursday night.  She then called my husband on Friday and told him it did have to go back to Disney and then after that we could close.  She did not provide an explanation as to why.  I'm pretty sure she called him because she realized I would demand answers and question why she changed her story. She also relayed the message that if I continue to call the title agency I will be fired as a client.  So now they have all of our money (since Thursday the 7th) and I'm not allowed to communicate with them, not the best circumstances.

This is their website
http://www.timesharetitleandmore.com/index.html

*Our mission is clear:
Provide our customers with experience, expertise and efficiency. 
The best compliment you can give to us is referring our services to others.
Thank you for your continued trust!*

*Why choose Timeshare Title and More?*

_We give your transaction personal attention_. Our personalized service gives you peace of mind that every time you call, a real live person answers your phone call. No machines, no phone directories to deal with. During normal business hours, our staff will answer your questions and help you through the process. Your call is important to us!


----------



## hopeful4fl

allison. 2 things:
1> So sorry to hear about your experience
2> WOW.......

I do hope things go smoother for you.


----------



## playjar

Just wanted to give an update for those still waiting, I received my closing docs today. We passed ROFR on 4/18. Got them sent back with payment; hopefully the buyers are quick with their portion!


----------



## ffwillie

playjar said:


> Just wanted to give an update for those still waiting, I received my closing docs today. We passed ROFR on 4/18. Got them sent back with payment; hopefully the buyers are quick with their portion!


Thank you for the update. Nothing today for me and I pass ROFR the same day. You made me feel very hopeful though!


----------



## playjar

I emailed yesterday inquiring about it and title agent said she hoped to have them to me by the end of the week. I asked about having received estoppel yet, no response back, but then got the docs email this afternoon. I feel like asking about things made it go quicker, or maybe just a lot of pixie dust! Hopefully you receive yours soon, ffwillie!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

playjar said:


> Just wanted to give an update for those still waiting, I received my closing docs today. We passed ROFR on 4/18. Got them sent back with payment; hopefully the buyers are quick with their portion!



Thanks for the update. it`s almost our turn! We passed on April 21. I`m guessing we should hear by next week at the rate they are going .


----------



## hscbikes

I passed ROFR on April 14, and haven't heard or received anything from Magic Vacation Title.  I was originally told we'd close on the 12th.  Then on the 19th.  Crossing my fingers that today is the day!!  uggh...


----------



## hopeful4fl

It is now taking 5 weeks (or more) for Estoppel? Insane.

BTW.... I did confirm thru Disney that Estoppel is all in Disney's hand and the closing agent or Title company cannot influence the timeline.


----------



## hscbikes

Fingers crossed worked!  6p and my closing docs arrived in my inbox.  Now on to the next waiting period... another 2-4 weeks before we have our number and points transferred.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Yay we have our closing documents.  here's our timeline

sent offer: March 16
Offered accepted : March 16
Contract sent to ROFR: March 19
Passed ROFR: April 21
Received closing documents : May 20
our documents state our documents need to be received by May 27 or contract will be cancelled


----------



## allison plevrakis

Toniann966 said:


> We are working with them too. I think we signed some of those papers at the beginning of the process.


Toniann966 how has your experience been with Timeshare Title and More.  We are very disappointed and still haven't closed on a contract that went into motion on Feb 12.


----------



## wallygirl

3pletprincesses said:


> Yay we have our closing documents.  here's our timeline
> 
> sent offer: March 16
> Offered accepted : March 16
> Contract sent to ROFR: March 19
> Passed ROFR: April 21
> Received closing documents : May 20
> our documents state our documents need to be received by May 27 or contract will be cancelled


Fantastic for you!  Which broker and title company are you going through?  We are right behind you with passing ROFR on 4/24 and we are hopeful the original closing date of 5/26 in the preliminary documents will happen.


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> The title agency told me it had to go back to Disney.  I questioned why and then called the Real Estate agent our seller hired to see if she agreed.  The real estate agent said that it didn't make sense for it to go back to Disney and said she'd call the title agency and straighten things out.  That was last Thursday night.  She then called my husband on Friday and told him it did have to go back to Disney and then after that we could close.  She did not provide an explanation as to why.  I'm pretty sure she called him because she realized I would demand answers and question why she changed her story. She also relayed the message that if I continue to call the title agency I will be fired as a client.  So now they have all of our money (since Thursday the 7th) and I'm not allowed to communicate with them, not the best circumstances.
> 
> This is their website
> http://www.timesharetitleandmore.com/index.html
> 
> *Our mission is clear:
> Provide our customers with experience, expertise and efficiency.
> The best compliment you can give to us is referring our services to others.
> Thank you for your continued trust!*
> 
> *Why choose Timeshare Title and More?*
> 
> _We give your transaction personal attention_. Our personalized service gives you peace of mind that every time you call, a real live person answers your phone call. No machines, no phone directories to deal with. During normal business hours, our staff will answer your questions and help you through the process. Your call is important to us!


Yikes!  Hoping some pixie dust floats your way soon.  Which broker did you use?


----------



## Toniann966

allison plevrakis said:


> Toniann966 how has your experience been with Timeshare Title and More.  We are very disappointed and still haven't closed on a contract that went into motion on Feb 12.


I'm getting more upset as I read some of these posts. We passed rofr on 4/7. Way before some on here, yet have not received any closing docs? Who is your broker? 
I was unsure when I had heard my broker used tt&more. I haven't read favorable comments about them.


----------



## wallygirl

Ok so I'm happy and confused. Received email tonight sayng we passed estoppel (yippee!), but title company said closing will be first week of June. Does that sound right given the need to get docs from lender? Btw, we passed ROFR 4/24.


----------



## TheMinnieFlounder99

Oh my, Who are you using?
We have been waiting on Estoppel for 34-days. I honestly don't understand the long wait myself. I hear people say it's Disney, but I have to wonder if it's the closing agents? Disney hasn't ROFER many contracts so maybe the closing agents can't get all this paper work done.


----------



## Jelly563

You guys need to remember that we are just a numbers game....   Nobody cares about you individually, and it is not personal..... it is just papers and words. Some fall thru the cracks while others are completed for unknown reasons. Dont get upset, it is what it is. If you are in a hurry, buy direct.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

wallygirl said:


> Fantastic for you!  Which broker and title company are you going through?  We are right behind you with passing ROFR on 4/24 and we are hopeful the original closing date of 5/26 in the preliminary documents will happen.



We used *gasp* Timeshare Broker Services and our closing company is Timeshare Closing Services Inc. Many had bad services as they are affiliated with Sell my timeshare but I only have great things to say about our agent. He is awesome.


----------



## supersnoop

wallygirl said:


> Ok so I'm happy and confused. Received email tonight sayng we passed estoppel (yippee!), but title company said closing will be first week of June. Does that sound right given the need to get docs from lender? Btw, we passed ROFR 4/24.


They have to send you documents, you have to send them back with the money.  First week of June sounds reasonable for that to be completed.


----------



## wallygirl

3pletprincesses said:


> We used *gasp* Timeshare Broker Services and our closing company is Timeshare Closing Services Inc. Many had bad services as they are affiliated with Sell my timeshare but I only have great things to say about our agent. He is awesome.


Good to know for when addonitis strikes!


----------



## wallygirl

supersnoop said:


> They have to send you documents, you have to send them back with the money.  First week of June sounds reasonable for that to be completed.


I guess we were confused because on the closing board people are getting their closing docs the next day after passing estoppel and overnighting the funds or signing the lender info and overnighting the forms back. Then its 8-10 for OCC and 10-12 for DVC to give member info.  We were assured by the selling agent that once we passed estoppel we would receive everything immediately (closing in docs was 5/26).  Just don't want to lose the banked points that we need to use by the end of July.  ON THE OTHER HAND I totally understand there are real issues in the world and I just need to relax.  If we lose the points we still got a great price per point on a low point contract (100 SSR $75/pt).


----------



## wallygirl

TheMinnieFlounder99 said:


> Oh my, Who are you using?
> We have been waiting on Estoppel for 34-days. I honestly don't understand the long wait myself. I hear people say it's Disney, but I have to wonder if it's the closing agents? Disney hasn't ROFER many contracts so maybe the closing agents can't get all this paper work done.


We hadn't heard anything on ROFR, I called the broker and wa-la we passed the next day.  Hadn't heard on estoppel, so I emailed title company and broker then wa-la we passed the next day.  Not sure if it's a coincidence but that's a pretty interesting timeline to me!


----------



## supersnoop

wallygirl said:


> I guess we were confused because on the closing board people are getting their closing docs the next day after passing estoppel and overnighting the funds or signing the lender info and overnighting the forms back. Then its 8-10 for OCC and 10-12 for DVC to give member info.  We were assured by the selling agent that once we passed estoppel we would receive everything immediately (closing in docs was 5/26).  Just don't want to lose the banked points that we need to use by the end of July.  ON THE OTHER HAND I totally understand there are real issues in the world and I just need to relax.  If we lose the points we still got a great price per point on a low point contract (100 SSR $75/pt).


"Closing" occurs when all the documents are returned.  You should get your documents a day or two after estoppel.  Recording on the OCC site and getting your member number all come after closing.


----------



## wallygirl

supersnoop said:


> "Closing" occurs when all the documents are returned.  You should get your documents a day or two after estoppel.  Recording on the OCC site and getting your member number all come after closing.


I've talked to the broker and the title company, both said we will get the initial documents the first week in June.  On this board and others I am checking everyone seems to get the closing documents within a day or two after estoppel; according to the title company and broker we are not going to get any documents until the first week in June and then will still have to wait for the actual closing. I don't understand why this is different from others.


----------



## hopeful4fl

wallygirl said:


> I've talked to the broker and the title company, both said we will get the initial documents the first week in June.  On this board and others I am checking everyone seems to get the closing documents within a day or two after estoppel; according to the title company and broker we are not going to get any documents until the first week in June and then will still have to wait for the actual closing. I don't understand why this is different from others.


There are 3 reasons that could initiate a delay:
1> International seller, needing an appt. at the US Embassy to get docs notarized
2> Seller not being able to close before June, due to a vacation they have yet to take on the points (though why that would clear Estoppel I do not know)
3> Seller asking for a specific closing date

The Agent and Title company are getting paid for the services they provide and in my opinion should be available to field your queries. I saw in some thread some really bad experiences by members, but my suggestion would still be to demand over communication.


----------



## sawkam

Here's my update...

Passed ROFR 4/19
Notified that estoppel received 5/20
Received closing doc's 5/21


----------



## ffwillie

We got a call from our broker today and the good news is it looks like we made it through the estopple process, the bad news is the contract had the wrong use year on it. Nobody, including me caught it. The title company was the first to notice; yes Disney passed it. I have no idea what happens now. The broker sent an email asking us to reply saying we understood which use year we were purchasing and that we would like to proceed with closing, which I have done.

It seems like as a contract matter it would have to run the whole process again, but I am certainly hoping this is not the case. Does anyone have any experience with something like this? I still don't have any documents. It sounded like we would be moving forward but legal stuff seems to worry about smaller things than use year's so I am a bit concerned.


----------



## Tarzan513

Alright! My broker came through on her word and sent the closing docs over tonight. They are filled out and ready to be sent back tomorrow. So, ROFR 4/20 and closing docs 5/21. Best of luck to everyone that is still waiting.


----------



## Toniann966

Tarzan513 said:


> Alright! My broker came through on her word and sent the closing docs over tonight. They are filled out and ready to be sent back tomorrow. So, ROFR 4/20 and closing docs 5/21. Best of luck to everyone that is still waiting.





Toniann966 said:


> I'm getting more upset as I read some of these posts. We passed rofr on 4/7. Way before some on here, yet have not received any closing docs? Who is your broker?
> I was unsure when I had heard my broker used tt&more. I haven't read favorable comments about them.


update: I emailed my broker yesterday and reminded him that when I emailed him last week, he assured me that the title company had just received a batch prior to my rofr (4/7) and that mine would be within 2-3 days. So it is now 7 days later and I have been seeing people on here who passed rofr AFTER me and have received papers. He agreed that I should have them and said he would contact title company. That afternoon I received the papers via email as well as a call from the title company. Her opening statement to me - " well your broker said you were getting a bit anxious". ANXIOUS????  I just wanted to tell her a few things, but I held my tongue. My broker needs to find a different title company. Anyway, I have my papers and will head to bank in the am.


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> Yikes!  Hoping some pixie dust floats your way soon.  Which broker did you use?



Timeshare Broker Sales - Broker
*Timeshare Title and More - Title

VERY DISAPPOINTED IN BOTH

We passed estoppel and received our closing docs on 5/6, since then we have been told the contract goes back to Disney and when I challenged them, I got no response as to why it had to go back to Disney and then they told my husband I'm annoying and if I continue to call I'll be fired as a client.
*


----------



## allison plevrakis

Toniann966 said:


> update: I emailed my broker yesterday and reminded him that when I emailed him last week, he assured me that the title company had just received a batch prior to my rofr (4/7) and that mine would be within 2-3 days. So it is now 7 days later and I have been seeing people on here who passed rofr AFTER me and have received papers. He agreed that I should have them and said he would contact title company. That afternoon I received the papers via email as well as a call from the title company. Her opening statement to me - " well your broker said you were getting a bit anxious". ANXIOUS????  I just wanted to tell her a few things, but I held my tongue. My broker needs to find a different title company. Anyway, I have my papers and will head to bank in the am.


Toniann, you're dealing with Timeshare Title and More correct?  My guess is that you passed estoppel the same day we did and it just sat on a desk somewhere. When we found a seller and set up the initial agreement our contract didn't get sent to Disney for the ROFR until 2.5 weeks after it was signed.  I remember calling them in Feb before we left on vacation to make sure they didn't need anything from us before we left for a week and they assured us everything was good.  A week after we returned from vacation I called to check in and found out that the RE agent thought the title company sent it and the title company thought the RE sent it, neither parties did. No one wanted to admit fault and then they told me they'd have Disney expedite the process.  Which I think we all know you can't make Disney do anything.  But not knowing any better I believed them and figured we'd breeze through the ROFR.  I feel I have to check up on them since they dropped the ball early in the process but now I'm not allowed to because they threatened to fire me as a client.


----------



## Toniann966

allison plevrakis said:


> Toniann, you're dealing with Timeshare Title and More correct?  My guess is that you passed estoppel the same day we did and it just sat on a desk somewhere. When we found a seller and set up the initial agreement our contract didn't get sent to Disney for the ROFR until 2.5 weeks after it was signed.  I remember calling them in Feb before we left on vacation to make sure they didn't need anything from us before we left for a week and they assured us everything was good.  A week after we returned from vacation I called to check in and found out that the RE agent thought the title company sent it and the title company thought the RE sent it, neither parties did. No one wanted to admit fault and then they told me they'd have Disney expedite the process.  Which I think we all know you can't make Disney do anything.  But not knowing any better I believed them and figured we'd breeze through the ROFR.  I feel I have to check up on them since they dropped the ball early in the process but now I'm not allowed to because they threatened to fire me as a client.


Yes. I am dealing with tt&more . I am using a different broker than you are. DVCResaleMarket market. I really like my broker and have recommended them to a friend. I would not hesitate to use them again. But the title company, I think needs some improvements. I guess I was fired from my original agent from the title company because the person that I spoke with yesterday and is now handling my acct. is different from the person who was on previous correspondence. I'm not sure about the sitting on desk as I received estoppel 30 days after it was sent.
I was in Florida for the February break and happened to be staying at the resort that I am buying into, so I emailed my broker and asked if there was any update. ( at that point I was checking my email every hour).
He was very kind and reminded me that it wasnt quite 30 days yet, but would check. He got right back to me, but there was no news. 2 days later , on the 30 day mark, I received the great news.
I do think the title company is the problem, although there have been a lot of resales. I just sent in my paperwork this morning. Along with the check. Because it is a holiday weekend ( and the person at the title company outright told me she was not coming in on Monday), I sent it priority so it will get there Tuesday. I hope I don't get the story of how it now has to be resent to disney.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

wallygirl said:


> Good to know for when addonitis strikes!


If you are wanting to finance however, Monera will not deal with them. I've learned the hard


----------



## lovin'fl

allison plevrakis said:


> Timeshare Broker Sales - Broker
> *Timeshare Title and More - Title
> 
> VERY DISAPPOINTED IN BOTH
> 
> We passed estoppel and received our closing docs on 5/6, since then we have been told the contract goes back to Disney and when I challenged them, I got no response as to why it had to go back to Disney and then they told my husband I'm annoying and if I continue to call I'll be fired as a client.*


It does go back to Disney for them to transfer the points from the seller to you.
Edit to add:  I see you haven't closed yet...then there was a mistake made on the contract and you are back in ROFR????  If that's the case you have the right to be livid.


----------



## pangyal

3pletprincesses said:


> If you are wanting to finance however, Monera will not deal with them. I've learned the hard



Monera deals with Magic Vacation Title, who has been very smooth and capable in all of the dealings we've had with them. I did learn that if you are using a broker that is not one of the "big five", you have to let them know that you want to deal with *** before you apply with Monera to make sure things go smoothly.

I wonder how long we will wait for Estoppel on our April 29 ROFR passed contract. I'm guessing another two weeks at least? Sigh.


----------



## ParkHoppers

What title company does Timeshare Store use and how have they been for speed and reliability.thanks in advance.


----------



## supersnoop

ParkHoppers said:


> What title company does Timeshare Store use and how have they been for speed and reliability.thanks in advance.


I can't say specifically for the Timeshare Store, but Fidelity used two different title companies when I bought two contacts through them only 4 months apart.  I don't think they always use the same one.

Regardless, the title company is really the least of your worries.  They receive the estoppel and send you the closing paperwork.  When they get all the paperwork back, they close and send the documents to be recorded.  Neither of those steps should take any title company more than two days.  I wouldn't be worried about which title company they use.


----------



## allison plevrakis

UGHHH, we just heard from our sellers that the notary missed a page in the closing docs and now they have to get the docs back to have them notarized again. The broker nor title agency relayed this information, the seller texted us tonight apologizing.  I cannot believe how screwed up this entire process has been. We're now on day 99 : (


----------



## allison plevrakis

lovin'fl said:


> It does go back to Disney for them to transfer the points from the seller to you.
> Edit to add:  I see you haven't closed yet...then there was a mistake made on the contract and you are back in ROFR????  If that's the case you have the right to be livid.


No mistake on contract, Timeshare Title and More has a policy that they send the contract back to Disney after estoppel one last time to ensure no points were used. They said it was a courtesy to the seller.  They said it would take 5-10 days for Disney to confirm, then we could close.  Our closing docs have been signed, the money has been wired, the sellers returned their docs.


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Timeshare Broker Sales - Broker
> *Timeshare Title and More - Title
> 
> VERY DISAPPOINTED IN BOTH
> 
> We passed estoppel and received our closing docs on 5/6, since then we have been told the contract goes back to Disney and when I challenged them, I got no response as to why it had to go back to Disney and then they told my husband I'm annoying and if I continue to call I'll be fired as a client.*


I am so sorry that you have been treated so unprofessionally. Any good news over the weekend?


----------



## wallygirl

3pletprincesses said:


> If you are wanting to finance however, Monera will not deal with them. I've learned the hard


Will not deal with whom? And why?


----------



## wallygirl

pangyal said:


> Monera deals with Magic Vacation Title, who has been very smooth and capable in all of the dealings we've had with them. I did learn that if you are using a broker that is not one of the "big five", you have to let them know that you want to deal with *** before you apply with Monera to make sure things go smoothly.
> 
> I wonder how long we will wait for Estoppel on our April 29 ROFR passed contract. I'm guessing another two weeks at least? Sigh.


We're dealing with Fidelity (big 5?), Monera, and ***. Cleared estoppel  on Wednesday and we still don't have any documents.


----------



## pangyal

allison plevrakis said:


> UGHHH, we just heard from our sellers that the notary missed a page in the closing docs and now they have to get the docs back to have them notarized again. The broker nor title agency relayed this information, the seller texted us tonight apologizing.  I cannot believe how screwed up this entire process has been. We're now on day 99 : (


Oh my goodness, can this get any worse for you? I'm so sorry for this whole ordeal you're being put through


----------



## pangyal

wallygirl said:


> We're dealing with Fidelity (big 5?), Monera, and ***. Cleared estoppel  on Wednesday and we still don't have any documents.


I think they are really backed up right now and everything is taking triple the time due to the snowball effect. We dealt with Fidelity and First American Title in December and total time from passing ROFR to points loaded was about 18 days. Now, I think you are going to be waiting 100 days for the whole process regardless of who you go with.

We have one contract waiting for estoppel with one broker, two in ROFR with another broker, and a third in ROFR with a lesser known broker. All are using Magic Vacation Title. It will be interesting to see if there are any differences in the timelines!


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> I am so sorry that you have been treated so unprofessionally. Any good news over the weekend?


No good news.  I was hoping our seller would try to get the docs notarized on Sat, instead she said they'd do it Monday, forgetting that Monday was a holiday, so they said hopefully they'd do it Tuesday (today).  The last time they mailed the docs and that took 5 business days.  I'm at the point where I'd like to get our money back and walk away from this whole thing.  Its been 104 days.  Every day since Feb I wake up hoping for good news and never get any.  I know there are much bigger issues going on around me, but this has certainly taken its toll.  We know we have at least a month in front of us to completion and we purchased this with the intent to book in September.  We can't book our flights and its doubtful we'll get the DVC property we want.  Our broker and title agent will no longer communicate with us, this whole situation stinks.

Does anyone know what happens if you back out, do you lose the initial $1000 deposit?  I don't even know how to go about backing out, since no one will talk to me.  Stupidly I wired the money on 5/7 thinking we could close that week.


----------



## FSUSammy

pangyal said:


> Monera deals with Magic Vacation Title, who has been very smooth and capable in all of the dealings we've had with them. I did learn that if you are using a broker that is not one of the "big five", you have to let them know that you want to deal with *** before you apply with Monera to make sure things go smoothly.
> 
> I wonder how long we will wait for Estoppel on our April 29 ROFR passed contract. I'm guessing another two weeks at least? Sigh.



I'm a day behind you, also using Monera and Magic Vacation Title. Hopefully we'll hear about Estoppel this week.


----------



## Disneychica18

Finally here after a 50 day wait for ROFR. Our sellers forgot to bank points, but we are here now. Let the waiting begin again.


----------



## pangyal

allison plevrakis said:


> No good news.  I was hoping our seller would try to get the docs notarized on Sat, instead she said they'd do it Monday, forgetting that Monday was a holiday, so they said hopefully they'd do it Tuesday (today).  The last time they mailed the docs and that took 5 business days.  I'm at the point where I'd like to get our money back and walk away from this whole thing.  Its been 104 days.  Every day since Feb I wake up hoping for good news and never get any.  I know there are much bigger issues going on around me, but this has certainly taken its toll.  We know we have at least a month in front of us to completion and we purchased this with the intent to book in September.  We can't book our flights and its doubtful we'll get the DVC property we want.  Our broker and title agent will no longer communicate with us, this whole situation stinks.
> 
> Does anyone know what happens if you back out, do you lose the initial $1000 deposit?  I don't even know how to go about backing out, since no one will talk to me.  Stupidly I wired the money on 5/7 thinking we could close that week.



Unfortunately, yes, you would lose your deposit . I am appalled by the way you are being treated by the broker and title company, though. I am not even understanding how they can threaten to fire you as a client, how would even be possible? Would they transfer your whole file to another title company, which I'm not certain of the legalities of? I think they're blowing smoke and I would not let them bully you.


----------



## summabreeze85

Sent to ROFR 3/17, PASSED Rofr 4/17, Received closing docs 5/22
*** Title Company
Sent the docs back 5/23 and got word they received them today (because of yesterday being a holiday)
We will see how long it takes to close!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

wallygirl said:


> Will not deal with whom? And why?



Monera will not deal with Timeshare Closings Services Inc.  They wouldn't go into more details other than they will not work with them anymore


----------



## Dawn T.

Passed ROFR 5/4
Closing documents today 5/27!!!

So excited!!!!


----------



## Rylie Grite

Dawn T. said:


> Passed ROFR 5/4
> Closing documents today 5/27!!!
> 
> So excited!!!!


Very Cool. I also passed 5/4. Who is your title company?


----------



## SecretPoohLove

I passed rofr 4/28 and got clising documents today. 5/27 Only after i emailed to inquire. Makes me wonder.....


----------



## Dawn T.

Rylie Grite said:


> Very Cool. I also passed 5/4. Who is your title company?



Magic Vacation (Brenda)


----------



## FSUSammy

SecretPoohLove said:


> I passed rofr 4/28 and got clising documents today. 5/27 Only after i emailed to inquire. Makes me wonder.....



I just emailed to inquire with the title company a few days ago so I'm waiting for them to get back to me. We passed rofr on 4/30 so hoping for closing docs any day now


----------



## Lakegirl

Disneychica18 said:


> Finally here after a 50 day wait for ROFR. Our sellers forgot to bank points, but we are here now. Let the waiting begin again.


 Congratulations!!!!


----------



## FSUSammy

So apparently our title company received the estoppels on 5/26 and are saying that I should have our closing docs sometime next week. Don't they know I'm impatient!?!?!?!?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

FSUSammy said:


> *So apparently* our title company received the estoppels on 5/26 *and are saying* that I should have our closing docs sometime next week. Don't they know I'm impatient!?!?!?!?


 
Hang in there Sammy!  There is so much misinformation being put out by the brokers/title companies that who knows what's accurate anymore.

One thing for sure, due to a lack of visbility in the whole resale process for both buyers and sellers, it's very easy for the brokers/title companies to tell either party whatever they want, to a certain degree, to justify delays.  A few days delay here-and-there can add up to two weeks lost time before it's said and done.  How does one actually know when your contract completed Estoppel?  You don't........ and can only hope the title company is truthful.  Based on the horror stories we've been reading on these threads I feel bad for many people and look at what they're being told by the brokers/title companies as very suspect.  What happened to just being honest?  I have no problem with delays, just be as up-front about them as possible and don't provide misinformation to justify further delays.  

For my recent resale contract, I was advised 6 days late by the broker that we had passed ROFR and only found out because I emailed them....."we were just about to advise you" they said.  The contract was allegedly sent to Estoppel that day also.  I was advised by the title company that the sellers returned their documents with errors which would delay closing a few days as they waited for revised documents to be sent.  The "funny" part of the story is that coincidentally, my contract was actually closed and recorded an hour later as I found it on the OCC website in real time.  The deed had been notarized several days prior and the OCC website was even 3 days behind in posting their "proofed" documents.  I have yet to be informed by the title company that our contract closed.....it's been over 10 days!  Had I not done the research, I still would only know what they chose to tell me and would have no idea it even closed.  Yet, between commissions and closing costs, this industry is making money hand-over-fist while providing very subpar performance!  Buyer/Seller beware....do your own due diligence!


----------



## allison plevrakis

Here is the dreaded email from TT&M saying it has to go back to Disney.  Note that they've had our closing docs and money since 5/7, its been 3 weeks.  We just got this email yesterday:

"Hello,

         I have received your documents. At this time we have requested the
final updates from Disney for point status and final updates from Disney's
accounting department. Once we have this information from Disney we will be
in a position to close.

Thank you,

Jaqueline Hernandez
Contract Administrator
Timeshare Title & More, LLC"


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

allison plevrakis said:


> Here is the dreaded email from TT&M saying it has to go back to Disney.  Note that they've had our closing docs and money since 5/7, its been 3 weeks.  We just got this email yesterday:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> I have received your documents. At this time we have requested the
> final updates from Disney for point status and final updates from Disney's
> accounting department. Once we have this information from Disney we will be
> in a position to close.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jaqueline Hernandez
> Contract Administrator
> Timeshare Title & More, LLC"



So, some have been appalled at what you've gone though with this title company, yet others have mentioned that this is standard for this company.  This is the company that I used for both of my contracts, and now I'm curious if I should expect the same.  Can anyone confirm if every contract through TT&M goes back to Disney?  Thanks!  And so sorry Allison.  This has been so NOT magical for you


----------



## allison plevrakis

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> So, some have been appalled at what you've gone though with this title company, yet others have mentioned that this is standard for this company.  This is the company that I used for both of my contracts, and now I'm curious if I should expect the same.  Can anyone confirm if every contract through TT&M goes back to Disney?  Thanks!  And so sorry Allison.  This has been so NOT magical for you


SomeImaginationHuh, it sounds like its a crap shoot.  I was told this is a mandatory step and we could not skip it even if the buyer and seller agreed it was not needed.  If you go to the Closing Time!! thread some people are closing without it going back to Disney at TT&M.  I guess it depends on which employee you are working with and their mood that day?!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

allison plevrakis said:


> SomeImaginationHuh, it sounds like its a crap shoot.  I was told this is a mandatory step and we could not skip it even if the buyer and seller agreed it was not needed.  If you go to the Closing Time!! thread some people are closing without it going back to Disney at TT&M.  I guess it depends on which employee you are working with and their mood that day?!



Well, I am sorry you've had to deal with this.  Just try and keep in mind all of the great memories you and your family are going to have.  This will all be a distant memory soon!


----------



## pangyal

SecretPoohLove said:


> I passed rofr 4/28 and got clising documents today. 5/27 Only after i emailed to inquire. Makes me wonder.....


Huh. You're in front of me by a day. May I ask which title company you are using?


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Well, I've got two resale contracts pending, and one of my contracts passed ROFR on Tuesday, so I'll welcome myself to this thread, and continue to linger over there, until, hopefully, I can park it over here only .


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> No good news.  I was hoping our seller would try to get the docs notarized on Sat, instead she said they'd do it Monday, forgetting that Monday was a holiday, so they said hopefully they'd do it Tuesday (today).  The last time they mailed the docs and that took 5 business days.  I'm at the point where I'd like to get our money back and walk away from this whole thing.  Its been 104 days.  Every day since Feb I wake up hoping for good news and never get any.  I know there are much bigger issues going on around me, but this has certainly taken its toll.  We know we have at least a month in front of us to completion and we purchased this with the intent to book in September.  We can't book our flights and its doubtful we'll get the DVC property we want.  Our broker and title agent will no longer communicate with us, this whole situation stinks.
> 
> Does anyone know what happens if you back out, do you lose the initial $1000 deposit?  I don't even know how to go about backing out, since no one will talk to me.  Stupidly I wired the money on 5/7 thinking we could close that week.


Ugh, this is so frustrating for you! I'm not sure what your rights are to back out. Maybe if you haven't closed by the closing date on docs you can? Is there a local lawyer line you could consult to find out where you stand? Hate for you to shell out more money for legal advice. Hang in there!


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> Ugh, this is so frustrating for you! I'm not sure what your rights are to back out. Maybe if you haven't closed by the closing date on docs you can? Is there a local lawyer line you could consult to find out where you stand? Hate for you to shell out more money for legal advice. Hang in there!


There is no closing date on our contract, it just says "Both parties agree that "time is of the essence" to close this transaction, unless extended by an addendum executed by both parties.  This transaction shall be closed by use of express mail or common expedited delivery service."

Too bad the broker doesn't have to sign the sales contract!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

pangyal said:


> Huh. You're in front of me by a day. May I ask which title company you are using?


Magic vacation title


----------



## FSUSammy

SecretPoohLove said:


> Magic vacation title



What's your closing date supposed to be? I'm with *** too and they said my stuff came back from estoppel on 5/26 but to expect closing docs sometime next week. My closing date is supposed to be on 6/3 so I have a feeling they are waiting until then to send me my stuff instead of just sending it over now


----------



## SecretPoohLove

My expected closing date is June 3rd


----------



## SecretPoohLove

Are you financing? Maybe that is causing the delay?


----------



## playjar

FSUSammy said:


> What's your closing date supposed to be? I'm with *** too and they said my stuff came back from estoppel on 5/26 but to expect closing docs sometime next week. My closing date is supposed to be on 6/3 so I have a feeling they are waiting until then to send me my stuff instead of just sending it over now


I used *** also. I inquired about my documents and estoppel on a Monday (5/18) and was just told to expect closing docs by the end of the week, no mention of whether they had received estoppel, but then the next day around 11am I received closing docs via email. I still have no idea when I actually passed, or when I would hAve heard something had I not inquired on my own. Fwiw, 5/18 was 30 days after passing rofr, which is why I inquired at that time. 
I just closed yesterday on my contract after receiving my docs last Tuesday (took until yesterday 5/28 for my sellers to return theirs, but then we closed right away.)


----------



## Rylie Grite

ROFR sent 4/8, passed 5/4

Received initial closing documents 5/18. Included a statement "we have received the required clearance from resort and can begin the process." Dunno if that is the estoppels.
1.  Receipt for Escrow:  No Action Required, Information Only.
2.  Choice of Tenancy
3.  Compliance Agreement
4.  Proposed Deed:  No Action Required, Information Only. 

Heard today that the seller has returned the signed docs and the title company should have them Monday. They confirmed that they have the estoppels.

I was told to expect the final closing docs on Monday, June 1 with instructions for the funding.

YAY!
After reading the thread I expected to be waiting another 2 weeks. very happy.


----------



## hopeful4fl

Rylie Grite said:


> ROFR sent 4/8, passed 5/4
> 
> Received initial closing documents 5/18. Included a statement "we have received the required clearance from resort and can begin the process." Dunno if that is the estoppels.
> 1.  Receipt for Escrow:  No Action Required, Information Only.
> 2.  Choice of Tenancy
> 3.  Compliance Agreement
> 4.  Proposed Deed:  No Action Required, Information Only.
> 
> Heard today that the seller has returned the signed docs and the title company should have them Monday. They confirmed that they have the estoppels.
> 
> I was told to expect the final closing docs on Monday, June 1 with instructions for the funding.
> 
> YAY!
> After reading the thread I expected to be waiting another 2 weeks. very happy.


You are an exception and lucky . Good for you.
Or..... maybe Disney is finally getting their timelines compressed.
In any case, CONGRTULATIONS


----------



## Disneychica18

After a 50 day wait for ROFR, we finally passed on Tuesday May 26,2015. Our sellers forgot to bank points and that it was caused it to take so long.I received an email the next day stating I would receive closing documents in 2 weeks. I emailed my agent back  and questioned it because of everyone I had read about it taking another 30-40 days for Estoppel.  My agent said they actually already had the estoppel form. Between my agent and title company they had Asked Disney to push it through since the sellers are going out of the country next week.  Low and behold I had closing documents emailed to me yesterday afternoon and sent them back in today.  This whole process has been crazy. 
Pixie dust and speed to all those waiting. I hope you  all get to close soon and book your vacation to go home.


----------



## pangyal

So, we passed ROFR on April 29th, and received all of our closing documents today. This was our first time financing- holy smokes, you guys! Crazy amounts of paperwork and we have to get some of them notarized. Ugh.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

Sent to ROFR 5/1, Passed ROFR 5/26, Waiting on estoppel and closing docs 

So glad to be over here on this board!


----------



## FSUSammy

SecretPoohLove said:


> Are you financing? Maybe that is causing the delay?



Yes I am financing with Monera.


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> There is no closing date on our contract, it just says "Both parties agree that "time is of the essence" to close this transaction, unless extended by an addendum executed by both parties.  This transaction shall be closed by use of express mail or common expedited delivery service."
> 
> Too bad the broker doesn't have to sign the sales contract!


We closed finally on Thursday, however I thought of you today when I found out that our "broker" jumped ship to another firm during our sale. I only found out b/c I am on her new company's email list. No communication from her or the brokerage firm. Thankfully our title company (Angela - ***) was super helpful and stepped up in a big way to walk us through our first DVC purchase.

Anyone know if there is somewhere to file a formal complaint against a broker and her company and/or a title trade association to write to sing the title agents praises?

Btw...how are things progressing with your purchase?


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> There is no closing date on our contract, it just says "Both parties agree that "time is of the essence" to close this transaction, unless extended by an addendum executed by both parties.  This transaction shall be closed by use of express mail or common expedited delivery service."
> 
> Too bad the broker doesn't have to sign the sales contract!


 Any update today for you?


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> Well, I've got two resale contracts pending, and one of my contracts passed ROFR on Tuesday, so I'll welcome myself to this thread, and continue to linger over there, until, hopefully, I can park it over here only .



My second contract passed ROFR today!  So excited to have only have two more thread boards to go


----------



## allison plevrakis

Lakegirl said:


> Any update today for you?


Friday afternoon I called TT&M and was told that Disney verified our the points but now they have to get a final pay-off amount and that we should hear back on Friday or Monday (today).  Somehow there's always a new step that I was previously unaware of.  Here's an idea, when you request the points verification also request the payoff amount (I'm assuming our sellers have a loan on the property??)  I called today and got Alex again and he said that our paperwork is on Nancy's (the owner) desk and she might get to it this week.  I politely reminded him that last week he told me we'd close mid week and he can't guarantee that.  I asked him how he came up with those dates last week and he said it was an estimate.  He said he'd have Nancy call me and she never did, no surprise there.  I think they are just jerking me around. Maybe they read this blog and are pissed that I'm giving them bad publicity, the truth hurts... Day 109 : (


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> We closed finally on Thursday, however I thought of you today when I found out that our "broker" jumped ship to another firm during our sale. I only found out b/c I am on her new company's email list. No communication from her or the brokerage firm. Thankfully our title company (Angela - ***) was super helpful and stepped up in a big way to walk us through our first DVC purchase.
> 
> Anyone know if there is somewhere to file a formal complaint against a broker and her company and/or a title trade association to write to sing the title agents praises?
> 
> Btw...how are things progressing with your purchase?


Wallygirl, could you please PM me the broker and the firm, I'm wondering if its the same person we're dealing with so we've had no communication from her for over 3 weeks.  Also, if anyone knows how to file a formal complaint, I'd be very interested in hearing more.


----------



## FSUSammy

A week since *** got the Estoppel back and I'm stalking my email waiting for closing docs to be sent. Clearly they have no clue that I'm impatient lol


----------



## Lakegirl

FSUSammy said:


> A week since *** got the Estoppel back and I'm stalking my email waiting for closing docs to be sent. Clearly they have no clue that I'm impatient lol


 I would call them.  Can't hurt.  You should of received them by now.


----------



## Disneychica18

allison plevrakis said:


> Wallygirl, could you please PM me the broker and the firm, I'm wondering if its the same person we're dealing with so we've had no communication from her for over 3 weeks.  Also, if anyone knows how to file a formal complaint, I'd be very interested in hearing more.


If they are registered with the a better business beard, you could file a complaint there


----------



## allison plevrakis

Got the very the long awaited email that our DVC contract closed today and the deed will be recorded and sent to Disney this week.  What a relief!!!


----------



## FSUSammy

Lakegirl said:


> I would call them.  Can't hurt.  You should of received them by now.



So I sent them a quick email after I had posted and they just responded with:

There is no specific time frame on when your closing agent will be sending out the closing documents.


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Got the very the long awaited email that our DVC contract closed today and the deed will be recorded and sent to Disney this week.  What a relief!!!


So happy for!!!


----------



## allison plevrakis

Disneychica18 said:


> If they are registered with the a better business beard, you could file a complaint there


I found the website, http://www.bbb.org/central-florida/
Surprisingly, neither my broker or title agent have any negative reviews.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Toniann966 said:


> Yes. I am dealing with tt&more . I am using a different broker than you are. DVCResaleMarket market. I really like my broker and have recommended them to a friend. I would not hesitate to use them again. But the title company, I think needs some improvements. I guess I was fired from my original agent from the title company because the person that I spoke with yesterday and is now handling my acct. is different from the person who was on previous correspondence. I'm not sure about the sitting on desk as I received estoppel 30 days after it was sent.
> I was in Florida for the February break and happened to be staying at the resort that I am buying into, so I emailed my broker and asked if there was any update. ( at that point I was checking my email every hour).
> He was very kind and reminded me that it wasnt quite 30 days yet, but would check. He got right back to me, but there was no news. 2 days later , on the 30 day mark, I received the great news.
> I do think the title company is the problem, although there have been a lot of resales. I just sent in my paperwork this morning. Along with the check. Because it is a holiday weekend ( and the person at the title company outright told me she was not coming in on Monday), I sent it priority so it will get there Tuesday. I hope I don't get the story of how it now has to be resent to disney.


Toniann, did you close?  Did TT&M give you the story that it had to go back to Disney?  I hope you had a better experience then we did.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Here's our timeline:
2/12/2015 signed contract and mailed deposit
2/16/2015 seller signed contract
2/19/2015 deposit check cashed
3/4/2015 contract sent to disney for ROFR
3/12/2015 disney requested addendum
4/6/2015 disney approved ROFR waiver
5/6/2015 passed estoppel
5/7/2015 closing docs returned to TT&M and wired funds
5/18/2015 sellers docs returned to TT&M
5/22/2015 sellers recd closing docs back to have 1 pg that was missed notarized
5/27/2015 sellers returned closing docs for a second time
6/2/2015 closed


----------



## pangyal

allison plevrakis said:


> Got the very the long awaited email that our DVC contract closed today and the deed will be recorded and sent to Disney this week.  What a relief!!!



Omg! At last!!!!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

We closed yeaterday which was a day earlier than expected.  I guess we have another wait for the points to be loaded?


----------



## Lakegirl

Yes from what everybody is reporting it seems to be 10-12 working days.


----------



## FSUSammy

Finally got my closing docs yesterday!

ROFR 4/30
Estoppel 5/26
Closing Docs 6/3


----------



## supersnoop

FSUSammy said:


> Finally got my closing docs yesterday!


Me, too.

ROFR 5/1
Closing Docs 6/3


----------



## AllieV

Sent to Disney 3/27
ROFR 4/24
Still awaiting title company.  I finally called 6/4 and was told estoppel came back and that TT&M was preparing closing docs.  Now 6/6 and nothing.  I'm assuming they've had it over a week now, possibly two. I've been patient and quiet. I see others with later dates that are done already. I guess I have to be a pain in the butt to get good service?


----------



## allison plevrakis

AllieV said:


> Sent to Disney 3/27
> ROFR 4/24
> Still awaiting title company.  I finally called 6/4 and was told estoppel came back and that TT&M was preparing closing docs.  Now 6/6 and nothing.  I'm assuming they've had it over a week now, possibly two. I've been patient and quiet. I see others with later dates that are done already. I guess I have to be a pain in the butt to get good service?


TT&M almost doubled my time compared to others that used different title agencies.  16 weeks from offer to closing and I still don't have a member number. Numerous time when I called them I was told they had a huge pile sitting on a desk that they were trying to work through.  My experience was if you didn't call and remind them your contract didn't get touched.  But then they got annoyed with me and called me anxious and eventually had the broker call me and say I could no longer call or they'd fire me.  You can't win with them.  I have an email from Nancy at TT&M saying the entire process would take 6-8 weeks.


----------



## AllieV

allison plevrakis said:


> TT&M almost doubled my time compared to others that used different title agencies.  16 weeks from offer to closing and I still don't have a member number. Numerous time when I called them I was told they had a huge pile sitting on a desk that they were trying to work through.  My experience was if you didn't call and remind them your contract didn't get touched.  But then they got annoyed with me and called me anxious and eventually had the broker call me and say I could no longer call or they'd fire me.  You can't win with them.  I have an email from Nancy at TT&M saying the entire process would take 6-8 weeks.



Maybe we should start a "Timeshare Title and More" thread to capture all the experiences. It may catch their attention and they'll hire more people and we'll get the service we're paying for.


----------



## Disneychica18

AllieV said:


> Sent to Disney 3/27
> ROFR 4/24
> Still awaiting title company.  I finally called 6/4 and was told estoppel came back and that TT&M was preparing closing docs.  Now 6/6 and nothing.  I'm assuming they've had it over a week now, possibly two. I've been patient and quiet. I see others with later dates that are done already. I guess I have to be a pain in the butt to get good service?


They have had my closing documents for a week tomorrow. pixie dust for both of is


----------



## Toniann966

allison plevrakis said:


> Toniann, did you close?  Did TT&M give you the story that it had to go back to Disney?  I hope you had a better experience then we did.


Yes. We closed and my deed has been recorded on occ.


----------



## dlworth

Disneychica18: Are you using TT&M or ***?


----------



## AZMermaid

We passed ROFR 5/11, estoppel 6/5 (day we returned from Aulani, that helped the sting). Closing docs are supposed to come tomorrow 6/7.


----------



## Disneychica18

dlworth said:


> Disneychica18: Are you using TT&M or ***?


TTM


----------



## carrieinmaine

Passed ROFR on 5/29. Waiting now. Just thought I would throw  that in here for moral support.


----------



## dlworth

AZMermaid said:


> We passed ROFR 5/11, estoppel 6/5 (day we returned from Aulani, that helped the sting). Closing docs are supposed to come tomorrow 6/7.


We passed on the same day, haven't heard anything on estoppel. I think I am now more anxious than the DW waiting on ROFR.


----------



## ColinBlair

Sent to ROFL 4/20
Passed ROFL 5/18
Closing Docs 6/10


----------



## abbysmama

Also using TTM and we passed ROFR 5/4. Was told closing docs sent this week and still nothing. Getting close to deciding this is not worth the hassle.


----------



## okcarrie

ColinBlair said:


> Sent to ROFL 4/20
> Passed ROFL 5/18
> Closing Docs 6/10



We passed ROFR on 5/18 too.  I hope my closing docs come soon too.


----------



## ColinBlair

okcarrie said:


> We passed ROFR on 5/18 too.  I hope my closing docs come soon too.



I am going through TT&M but everything is very simple for my situation. I am not financing, the seller isn't behind on payments, and it just happens that TT&M and I use the same bank.


----------



## abbysmama

We also are not financing and have been told the sellers have no issues and still we wait.


----------



## ColinBlair

abbysmama said:


> We also are not financing and have been told the sellers have no issues and still we wait.



I am not sure what the difference is. I was emailed my closing documents which I signed, scanned, and emailed back.


----------



## supersnoop

I got my closing docs last Wednesday, 6/3.  Signed them and mailed the check (first class mail) the same day.  It arrived on Monday.  The seller's docs still haven't arrived.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

supersnoop said:


> I got my closing docs last Wednesday, 6/3.  Signed them and mailed the check (first class mail) the same day.  It arrived on Monday.  The seller's docs still haven't arrived.


 
Some sellers are timely and some are lax to say the least....it's just a representation of how they probably handle most things in their lives.  I've been fortunate to always deal with sellers that sent back their docs very timely; luck of the draw I guess. I'm sure they'll arrive soon and you'll have the points in your account before you know it!!


----------



## jandlinz

Passed ROFR 5/18
Closing docs received 6/11
TT&M. No financing. Sellers live in Canada. Does anyone know what the 8288 document is for and what process they have to go through before closing?
-Lindsey


----------



## surran12

I passed ROFR 4/23 and got my closing docs 6/5 sent them back Tuesday. Will they notify me that closing is complete, or should I cal TT&M or the broker to find out?


----------



## allison plevrakis

In our experience TT&M doesn't communicate.  We rushed around to return our closing docs on 5/7 and then we didn't close until 6/2.  When both parties return all docs TT&M throws you a curve ball, they say that they have to verify points with Disney once last time.  No one can seem to figure out why they do this, since the estoppel should cover this but they do, so it's another week of waiting.  The only way we knew that the sellers returned their docs is because the sellers texted us.  Also, beware that TT&M has a habit of placing docs on a desk and forgetting about them until you call to inquire and then magically, your contract will close that day, or so they say.


----------



## Disneychica18

I agree with Allison. Stay on top of TT&M, whether it's phone calls or emails. They have had all our closing documents and money for almost 3 weeks.  I emailed Teresa on Friday and all we are waiting on is funds from our financing company and that it should be sent to be recorded on Monday. Fingers crossed.  Our financing company said they should of had them Friday. I suggest being  very persistent.


----------



## lovelylady226

Just talked to *** and they said they are preparing my documents. I don't understand what takes so long. They clearly have all of the information from DVC and it should just be a plug and play style document.


----------



## jandlinz

When our closing documents were sent via email, a TT&M representative called us to let us know. She explained the documents and even chatted about her dinner plans with her daughter that night. She called today to clarify what documents need to be sent back. I have never called her once. She said she was new and wanted to make sure she was doing everything ok. She was very nice and very pleasant. I'm not sure if I can give out her name on here, but so far my experience with TT&M have exceeded my expectations.
-Lindsey


----------



## Disneychica18

jandlinz said:


> When our closing documents were sent via email, a TT&M representative called us to let us know. She explained the documents and even chatted about her dinner plans with her daughter that night. She called today to clarify what documents need to be sent back. I have never called her once. She said she was new and wanted to make sure she was doing everything ok. She was very nice and very pleasant. I'm not sure if I can give out her name on here, but so far my experience with TT&M have exceeded my expectations.
> -Lindsey


Who are you dealing with at TT&M? Our deed was supposed to be sent to record today, but have heard nothing from them


----------



## jandlinz

Disneychica18 said:


> Who are you dealing with at TT&M? Our deed was supposed to be sent to record today, but have heard nothing from them


I sent you a pm.


----------



## okcarrie

lovelylady226 said:


> Just talked to *** and they said they are preparing my documents. I don't understand what takes so long. They clearly have all of the information from DVC and it should just be a plug and play style document.


 
*** is who we are using also.  I hope they hurry up too.  If we close this week, I might have my number by the time we get to WDW on July 4th.  I would sure like to use my discounts and my 2013 points to add a night to our stay.


----------



## carrieinmaine

We passed ROFR on 5/29. Anyone else hear anything about Estoppel who also passed around that date??? We used ***.


----------



## okcarrie

carrieinmaine said:


> We passed ROFR on 5/29. Anyone else hear anything about Estoppel who also passed around that date??? We used ***.


 We passed 5/18 and nothing from *** yet.  I just sent an email asking about the estoppel status.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

carrieinmaine said:


> We passed ROFR on 5/29. Anyone else hear anything about Estoppel who also passed around that date??? We used ***.





okcarrie said:


> We passed 5/18 and nothing from *** yet.  I just sent an email asking about the estoppel status.



My VGF contract passed on 5/11 and I got closing docs yesterday.


----------



## SecretPoohLove

We passed 5/18 and got closing docs on Tuesday June 16. We are using ***.


----------



## okcarrie

I sent an email yesterday and they told me they had only received estoppels for ROFR through 5/15.  We passed 5/18 too and used ***.  Hmmm, I guess I got the standard, probably not quite accurate answer,  LOL!


----------



## okcarrie

We received our closing docs today and just dropped them in the mail.  

I hope our seller completes his in a couple of days, but I still think we won't get our member number until after we come back from our trip on July 11th.  I was hoping to have our member number so we could upgrade to AP's while there and we have some 2013 points that expire Aug 31st to use.  I know we won't get another chance to use them.  Bummer.


----------



## Cdqan

Just passed ROFR today. Now the wait for closing. Seems like it has been taking at least a few weeks.


----------



## lovelylady226

Passed ROFR on 5/22 got closing documents today 6/19. Almost a month.


----------



## chris springer

passed ROFR on 6/19, was told by the broker that estoppel will take " three weeks or so" before I receive paperwork for closing.  How do I find out who the title company is or will be?


----------



## supersnoop

chris springer said:


> passed ROFR on 6/19, was told by the broker that estoppel will take " three weeks or so" before I receive paperwork for closing.  How do I find out who the title company is or will be?


Who did you send your deposit to?  That should be the title company.


----------



## chris springer

I sent it to an attorney through DVC Resales (Garden View realty) with a copy of my contract.  After researching the lawyer's name I came up with this, does KSM&S sound familiar?


----------



## Cdqan

chris springer said:


> I sent it to an attorney through DVC Resales (Garden View realty) with a copy of my contract.  After researching the lawyer's name I came up with this, does KSM&S sound familiar?


 Curious about this also. I used DVC Resales as well and just passed ROFR last Friday 6/19/15. they said approx. 3 weeks until closing.


----------



## abbysmama

Don't get it too big of a hurry.  Passed ROFR 50 days ago, they have had my closing docs and money for a week and still waiting on sellers docs, and closing.  I figure it will be at least 4-5 months for the entire process before we are able to set up our account and use points.  This is not a process I will do again as while we wait to find out if the sellers have some issue that will prevent the sale or hold it up even longer, they sit on our $21,000.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

Cdqan said:


> Curious about this also. I used DVC Resales as well and just passed ROFR last Friday 6/19/15. they said approx. 3 weeks until closing.



We are currently on week 4 as of today waiting for estoppel.  We passed ROFR on May 26th.  I called yesterday and they claim we are close.


----------



## Cdqan

BrittanyLynn said:


> We are currently on week 4 as of today waiting for estoppel.  We passed ROFR on May 26th.  I called yesterday and they claim we are close.


hopefully you close soon. good luck! Did you use resales DVC(Garden View realty) as well?


----------



## Humphrey_Bear

Don't want to be a downer, but ours took about 6 weeks to clear estoppel. 
This was our timeframe (first time DVC buyer):
Offer Accepted: Mar 20
Sent ROFR:  Mar 21
Cleared RORF:  Apr 21
Sent Estoppel: *Apr 21*
Cleared Estoppel:  *Jun 2*
Deed Recorded (OCC): Jun 17

I had followed up the agent twice, but got the same standard "Disney is backed up and we will get it to you once we get it from Disney" response.  I understand there was nothing they could do - especially reading the tough time everyone seems to be having.

We are also in estoppel for another contract that was sent May 29.  (sigh) lots and lots of waiting but I know will be worth it in the end.  Hang in there guys!!!


----------



## BrittanyLynn

Cdqan said:


> hopefully you close soon. good luck! Did you use resales DVC(Garden View realty) as well?



Yes!!


----------



## chris springer

This sounds so disheartening my hope is to close by the date on my contract 8/6/15!


----------



## LonghornBelle

Passed ROFR 6/17
Received closing docs 6/24

How long does it usually take after you and the seller have signed and sent back closing docs?


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

BLT contract:
sent to Disney 4/30,
passed ROFR 5/26,
closing docs received today 6/24.
So far, I'm pleased with timelines


----------



## BrittanyLynn

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> BLT contract:
> sent to Disney 4/30,
> passed ROFR 5/26,
> closing docs received today 6/24.
> So far, I'm pleased with timelines


Congrats!! We passed ROFR on the same day and I'm still waiting. So that means I will be calling first thing in the morning!! I went though Resales DVC Garden Views Reality with Duncan Title being our title company.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

BrittanyLynn said:


> Congrats!! We passed ROFR on the same day and I'm still waiting. So that means I will be calling first thing in the morning!! I went though Resales DVC Garden Views Reality with Duncan Title being our title company.



Thanks!!  Well, I didn't use either of those companies...LOL.  Am I allowed to say???  I used DVC Resale Market, and TT&M.


----------



## chris springer

Some conflicting dates with the estoppel but the "norm" seems to be about 3-4 weeks.  I emailed the person who acknowledged my deposit and questioned how long the estoppel process normally is.  She stated that 3 weeks is what the turn around time is for Disney.  Oh well, it has only been a week for estoppel but seems an eternity.

Brittany I used the same broker but I don't think the same title company, I sent a deposit to an attorney in Ormond Beach not to a title company.


----------



## supersnoop

chris springer said:


> Some conflicting dates with the estoppel but the "norm" seems to be about 3-4 weeks.  I emailed the person who acknowledged my deposit and questioned how long the estoppel process normally is.  She stated that 3 weeks is what the turn around time is for Disney.  Oh well, it has only been a week for estoppel but seems an eternity.
> 
> Brittany I used the same broker but I don't think the same title company, I sent a deposit to an attorney in Ormond Beach not to a title company.


A year ago, the "norm" was two weeks. It's been four weeks lately.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

sent to Disney 5/1
passed ROFR 5/26
estoppel came 6/24

Waiting on closing docs!!! Yipppeee.


----------



## sgrap

BrittanyLynn said:


> sent to Disney 5/1
> passed ROFR 5/26
> estoppel came 6/24
> 
> Waiting on closing docs!!! Yipppeee.


Congrats!!


----------



## Cdqan

BrittanyLynn said:


> sent to Disney 5/1
> passed ROFR 5/26
> estoppel came 6/24
> 
> Waiting on closing docs!!! Yipppeee.


 Congrats. I am happy to see that people that used the same company as me are bring processed!


----------



## chris springer

Cdqan said:


> Congrats. I am happy to see that people that used the same company as me are bring processed!



That makes two of us!!


----------



## mommy123

LonghornBelle said:


> Passed ROFR 6/17
> Received closing docs 6/24
> 
> How long does it usually take after you and the seller have signed and sent back closing docs?


How did you get closing docs a week after passing ROFR?. Tips, please?


----------



## sgrap

mommy123 said:


> How did you get closing docs a week after passing ROFR?. Tips, please?


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## pangyal

Just popping in to let everyone know that apparently Disney has just finished sending over the estoppels for those that closed May 31- June 1. So hopefully this helps someone .


----------



## knobster

Hi. We just received closing documents from our closing title agency, and I never heard anything about Estoppel. Does that means that it happened and they just didn't say anything?
By the way, I received notification of the ROFR waiver on 6/18. Thanks.


----------



## supersnoop

knobster said:


> Hi. We just received closing documents from our closing title agency, and I never heard anything about Estoppel. Does that means that it happened and they just didn't say anything?
> By the way, I received notification of the ROFR waiver on 6/18. Thanks.


The estoppel is essentially the paperwork that allows them to write the closing papers.


----------



## knobster

supersnoop said:


> The estoppel is essentially the paperwork that allows them to write the closing papers.



Thanks supersnoop. You beat the listing agent to the punch with the answer.


----------



## knobster

For the record:

REMOVED the timeline because the closing documents were sent erroneously.

Thanks for the "company" and info while we waited.


----------



## chris springer

knobster said:


> Hi. We just received closing documents from our closing title agency, and I never heard anything about Estoppel. Does that means that it happened and they just didn't say anything?
> By the way, I received notification of the ROFR waiver on 6/18. Thanks





That's hopeful!! Our ROFR was 6/19 and I'm praying that we are not far behind.  Which broker/title company did you use


----------



## Ck57524

We are still waiting. Rofr was on June 18th, and still no closing documents.


----------



## knobster

chris springer said:


> That's hopeful!! Our ROFR was 6/19 and I'm praying that we are not far behind.  Which broker/title company did you use



We used The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title.


----------



## pangyal

knobster said:


> We used The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title.



I wish I understood these things. We are with exactly the same two companies as you for our BLT contract that passed ROFR on June 6 and still nothing. I just wish I knew why these seem to happen out of chronological order.


----------



## supersnoop

I was reading the a master declaration tonight, and found a section that requires them to provide the estoppel within 15 days.  I wonder if anyone has tried to hold them to that timeframe.


----------



## pangyal

supersnoop said:


> I was reading the a master declaration tonight, and found a section that requires them to provide the estoppel within 15 days.  I wonder if anyone has tried to hold them to that timeframe.



I wonder too! Good find!

I'm willing to try anything at this point. I just asked again about timelines and they apparently haven't sent anything for the past week with regards to estoppels, so they are still working on June 1. I am so irritated.


----------



## knobster

Our closing agent just "recalled" the closing documents that she had sent to me (ROFR 6/18), which makes more sense given what everyone else has said.
I got the email right after I had sent the UPS envelope with the signed documents and check, of course. 

She said that Disney is currently working on Estoppels for ROFR waiver on 6/2, so I have a ways to go.


----------



## Cdqan

knobster said:


> Our closing agent just "recalled" the closing documents that she had sent to me (ROFR 6/18), which makes more sense given what everyone else has said.
> I got the email right after I had sent the UPS envelope with the signed documents and check, of course.
> 
> She said that Disney is currently working on Estoppels for ROFR waiver on 6/2, so I have a ways to go.


 
That stinks! hopefully everything goes sooner for all of us!


----------



## mommy123

Ck57524 said:


> We are still waiting. Rofr was on June 18th, and still no closing documents. We used dvc resale.


. Same here. I inquired and was told Disney sends out different batches to different closing companies at different times.


----------



## Ck57524

I just want it all to be over with. I'm not super patient lol. However we may end up closing on the twins birthday which would be cool.


----------



## ruzer28

New to the Estoppel thread with all of you. We passed ROFR July 2 on a 100 pt contract at BLT. Waiting again...


----------



## Cdqan

ruzer28 said:


> New to the Estoppel thread with all of you. We passed ROFR July 2 on a 100 pt contract at BLT. Waiting again...


 Best of luck...Seems to be taking a while for the estoppels to go through.


----------



## abbysmama

They are not quick right now. Ours took 5 weeks.


----------



## sgrap

Joining you guys again, as we just got the word that our add-on VGC contract passed ROFR today!


----------



## DisneyGirlFlorida

Waiting for estoppel...passed ROFR on 6-15, using Magic Title and the Timeshare store.


----------



## pinklotusflower

Joining you guys we passed ROFR on the 25th June on a Boardwalk contract, now waiting again!


----------



## LonghornBelle

mommy123 said:


> How did you get closing docs a week after passing ROFR?. Tips, please?





sgrap said:


> I was wondering the same thing!



I'm still waiting for estoppel, but the title company sent me the closing docs anyway. My closing is probably going to be delayed because the seller decided to go on a last minute vacation this month AFTER passing ROFR.


----------



## sgrap

LonghornBelle said:


> My closing is probably going to be delayed because the seller decided to go on a last minute vacation this month AFTER passing ROFR.


What?!?!  That is nuts!!!  UG, so sorry!


----------



## pangyal

LonghornBelle said:


> I'm still waiting for estoppel, but the title company sent me the closing docs anyway. My closing is probably going to be delayed because the seller decided to go on a last minute vacation this month AFTER passing ROFR.


I thought they couldn't do that as it would invalidate the contract and change the whole point amounts?


----------



## MickeyFreak55

Hello Everyone...passed ROFR 6/2 and just received the closing documents. Hopefully your waits will be short!


----------



## sgrap

Congratulations! !  Long wait, but it will be worth it!


----------



## LonghornBelle

sgrap said:


> What?!?!  That is nuts!!!  UG, so sorry!


I find it very infuriating!



pangyal said:


> I thought they couldn't do that as it would invalidate the contract and change the whole point amounts?


I thought the same thing as well, but apparently not. Must be some kinda loophole. -_-


----------



## pangyal

LonghornBelle said:


> I find it very infuriating!
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing as well, but apparently not. Must be some kinda loophole. -_-


I would seriously bring this up with the broker. Does this change the point amounts that you bought in any way? Plus your contract should have a closing date on it, does this put you past it? I would be raising heck in your position to be honest.


----------



## pangyal

MickeyFreak55 said:


> Hello Everyone...passed ROFR 6/2 and just received the closing documents. Hopefully your waits will be short!



OMG, they were working on June 2 TWO WEEKS AGO. Looks like they have made zero progress since then.

But YAY for you!!! You are so close !


----------



## LonghornBelle

pangyal said:


> I would seriously bring this up with the broker. Does this change the point amounts that you bought in any way? Plus your contract should have a closing date on it, does this put you past it? I would be raising heck in your position to be honest.


I did. She assured me that it wouldn't delay estoppel and it wouldn't affecr closing. Also told me that the seller was only using the points that would be expiring at the end of this month (contract I bought has an August UY). Closing date should be August 3, which is the 75 day mark. Sighhh it's been 26 days since I've passed ROFR and I have yet to hear back from my title company. I emailed them early this morning, and no response.


----------



## pangyal

LonghornBelle said:


> I did. She assured me that it wouldn't delay estoppel and it wouldn't affecr closing. Also told me that the seller was only using the points that would be expiring at the end of this month (contract I bought has an August UY). Closing date should be August 3, which is the 75 day mark. Sighhh it's been 26 days since I've passed ROFR and I have yet to hear back from my title company. I emailed them early this morning, and no response.



Were those points listed on your contract though? 

I passed ROFR 36 days ago on a contract and no sign of estoppel, so you probably wouldn't have been able to use the July points anyway. I just wonder if Disney would find an issue with it when they prepare estoppel since the points are different from the contract. However, your broker would surely know better than I would, as I'm just musing ...


----------



## LonghornBelle

pangyal said:


> Were those points listed on your contract though?
> 
> I passed ROFR 36 days ago on a contract and no sign of estoppel, so you probably wouldn't have been able to use the July points anyway. I just wonder if Disney would find an issue with it when they prepare estoppel since the points are different from the contract. However, your broker would surely know better than I would, as I'm just musing ...


Yup. They were listed on the contract. I signed the contract and the seller signed the contract knowing that there will be Points expiring this July and knowing I won't be able to use them. I feared the same thing. And I don't trust my broker anymore. This whole issue is just so unprofessional! 

Wow. 36 days?!? I thought it didn't take longer than 30 day!


----------



## wallygirl

Just passed ROFR w/ a BCV 100 pt. add-on (different UY). Offer made 6/19, passed 7/13. Now to estoppel.

First contract (100 pts SSR) timeline was...
Offer 3/26
Sent for ROFR 3/29
Passed ROFR 4/24
Passed Estoppel 5/20
Closed 5/28
Recorded OCC 6/1
Paperwork to Disney 6/4
Member number 6/22
Member letter (dated 6/20)6/29
Activation code email 7/4
Member packet 7/6


----------



## pangyal

LonghornBelle said:


> Yup. They were listed on the contract. I signed the contract and the seller signed the contract knowing that there will be Points expiring this July and knowing I won't be able to use them. I feared the same thing. And I don't trust my broker anymore. This whole issue is just so unprofessional!
> 
> Wow. 36 days?!? I thought it didn't take longer than 30 day!



It's gotten ridiculous for estoppel. They have apparently been processing up to June 2 for the past two weeks.

May I ask which broker you are using? That does sound like it might cause an issue. And I'm really sorry you're going through this, it does sound very unprofessional!


----------



## Ck57524

I spoke to my broker yesterday, and tgey said estoppel is about ten days behind the three week quote, so hopefully next week I will see closing documents.


----------



## vitfamily

After reading all these posts I'm not real optimistic.  I just passed ROFR yesterday and my 7mo mark is 8/25. Do you guys think I will be able book at least 2 nights in a 1 bedroom around Easter?


----------



## pangyal

vitfamily said:


> After reading all these posts I'm not real optimistic.  I just passed ROFR yesterday and my 7mo mark is 8/25. Do you guys think I will be able book at least 2 nights in a 1 bedroom around Easter?


I think you'll at least get SSR, which by all accounts is a lovely resort !


----------



## pangyal

Well, 36 days later, we have estoppel and closing docs for a contract that passed June 8...


----------



## sgrap

pangyal said:


> Well, 36 days later, we have estoppel and closing docs for a contract that passed June 8...


Hurray!!!  Congratulations!  A long wait, but you are so close to the end!


----------



## georged1979

Passed ROFR on June 15th and just received my closing documents today. Now to send them my check/ paperwork  and get this deal closed.


----------



## sgrap

georged1979 said:


> Passed ROFR on June 15th and just received my closing documents today. Now to send them my check/ paperwork  and get this deal closed.


Woo-hoo, congratulations! !


----------



## georged1979

sgrap said:


> Woo-hoo, congratulations! !


Thank you very much. These last 2 and a half months seemed so long.


----------



## pangyal

pangyal said:


> Well, 36 days later, we have estoppel and closing docs for a contract that passed June 8...



Never mind, they spelled my husband's last name wrong, back to the drawing board...


----------



## sgrap

pangyal said:


> Never mind, they spelled my husband's last name wrong, back to the drawing board...


UGGGGGGG!!!!!    So sorry . . .   how on earth does that happen   ??


----------



## georged1979

pangyal said:


> Never mind, they spelled my husband's last name wrong, back to the drawing board...


That is crappy. Hope they send a revised copy first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## pangyal

georged1979 said:


> Thank you very much. These last 2 and a half months seemed so long.


You are in the home stretch !


----------



## georged1979

pangyal said:


> You are in the home stretch !


I know right  and tomorrow you'll be right there with me.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

pangyal said:


> Never mind, they spelled my husband's last name wrong, back to the drawing board...



If it makes you feel better...my closing docs were recalled the day after I received them.  I was literally on my way to USPS when they called and said, "oh we made an error in your settlement statement.  Please don't send.  Wait for us to revise. And we need you to get another cashiers check for the difference"  Then...2 weeks later...."we can't find the sellers docs, they are lost...we need to request them again."  Luckily, the seller got everything done again and sent it overnight.  Now that they have everything.  They said it would be about 8 days before they will get the deed recorded.  AAaahhhhh....I'm trying to book a Sept. VACAY people!!!!


----------



## mommy123

Passed ROFR 6/13, closing docs received 7/14, onto the next...


----------



## georged1979

mommy123 said:


> Passed ROFR 6/13, closing docs received 7/14, onto the next...


Seems like DVC released a bunch of estoppel statements at once. Lots of great news. Congrats  see you in Closing Thread.


----------



## sgrap

mommy123 said:


> Passed ROFR 6/13, closing docs received 7/14, onto the next...


Congrats!!!  You are almost there!


----------



## LonghornBelle

Finally received an update from my title company... estoppel came through on Monday...I'm just waiting for the rest of the closing docs. 

So here is my timeline so far:

Sent for ROFR - 5/20
Waived ROFR - 6/17
Estoppel - 7/13


----------



## sgrap

LonghornBelle said:


> Finally received an update from my title company... estoppel came through on Monday...I'm just waiting for the rest of the closing docs.
> 
> So here is my timeline so far:
> 
> Sent for ROFR - 5/20
> Waived ROFR - 6/17
> Estoppel - 7/13


Woo-hoo, congratulations!!!  Getting so close!


----------



## Cdqan

LonghornBelle said:


> Finally received an update from my title company... estoppel came through on Monday...I'm just waiting for the rest of the closing docs.
> 
> So here is my timeline so far:
> 
> Sent for ROFR - 5/20
> Waived ROFR - 6/17
> Estoppel - 7/13


Awesome congrats!!! Hopefully mine follows soon! Passed ROFR 6/19 so looks like they are getting close to that timeframe!


----------



## pangyal

BrittanyLynn said:


> If it makes you feel better...my closing docs were recalled the day after I received them.  I was literally on my way to USPS when they called and said, "oh we made an error in your settlement statement.  Please don't send.  Wait for us to revise. And we need you to get another cashiers check for the difference"  Then...2 weeks later...."we can't find the sellers docs, they are lost...we need to request them again."  Luckily, the seller got everything done again and sent it overnight.  Now that they have everything.  They said it would be about 8 days before they will get the deed recorded.  AAaahhhhh....I'm trying to book a Sept. VACAY people!!!!


OMG. I don't even know what to say about that one!!!


----------



## chris springer

This is killing me!!  ROFR 6/19 and still waiting for closing docs, I know they have been running 4-5 weeks BUT I would like to get whole ordeal over.  I emailed broker yesterday and did not hear anything from them.  I guess I have something  to look forward to next week?!


----------



## sgrap

chris springer said:


> This is killing me!!  ROFR 6/19 and still waiting for closing docs, I know they have been running 4-5 weeks BUT I would like to get whole ordeal over.  I emailed broker yesterday and did not hear anything from them.  I guess I have something  to look forward to next week?!


Ug, torture! Sure hope you get good news next week!


----------



## Ck57524

We were 6/18 rofr and I'm still waiting. I was hoping for an email this last week, but was told hopefully this coming week.


----------



## sgrap

Ck57524 said:


> We were 6/18 rofr and I'm still waiting. I was hoping for an email this last week, but was told hopefully this coming week.


Hoping and sending you some .  Next week must be the week for a bunch of you guys waiting!


----------



## DisneyGirlFlorida

I passed ROFR 6/15 and still waiting!  C'mon Disney, hurry up!


----------



## sgrap

DisneyGirlFlorida said:


> I passed ROFR 6/15 and still waiting!  C'mon Disney, hurry up!


Oh my, you guys have got to be close!!  Come on, Disney!!!


----------



## DisneyGirlFlorida

I woke up and checked email this morning (Sunday!) Guess what was in my inbox...Closing Documents on my VGF resale.  WOO HOOO!! 

Kudos to Nancy at Magic Title for working on a Sunday and emailing me the docs.  Now I can have everything ready to go first thing Monday morning.


----------



## chris springer

DisneyGirlFlorida said:


> I woke up and checked email this morning (Sunday!) Guess what was in my inbox...Closing Documents on my VGF resale.  WOO HOOO!!
> 
> Kudos to Nancy at Magic Title for working on a Sunday and emailing me the docs.  Now I can have everything ready to go first thing Monday morning.




That's great! I hope I am not far behind!!  Good luck and I hope the next phase of this process won't be too long


----------



## sgrap

DisneyGirlFlorida said:


> I woke up and checked email this morning (Sunday!) Guess what was in my inbox...Closing Documents on my VGF resale.  WOO HOOO!!
> 
> Kudos to Nancy at Magic Title for working on a Sunday and emailing me the docs.  Now I can have everything ready to go first thing Monday morning.


That is wonderful!!!  Hooray!!!!  Congratulations!!  You are sooooo close now!  Nancy did our first contract and she was so wonderful that I requested her again for our add-on.


----------



## pangyal

sgrap said:


> That is wonderful!!!  Hooray!!!!  Congratulations!!  You are sooooo close now!  Nancy did our first contract and she was so wonderful that I requested her again for our add-on.


Another thumbs up for Nancy, she has been our closing agent for a number of contracts now and I am spoiled by her great efficiency and communication at this point!


----------



## Cdqan

Really hope this is the week for a number of us! I passed ROFR 6/19, looks like some closing docs have been sent out for those that are a little before my date!


----------



## chris springer

Cdqan said:


> Really hope this is the week for a number of us! I passed ROFR 6/19, looks like some closing docs have been sent out for those that are a little before my date!



I am in the same boat ROFR 6/19, hopefully this is OUR week!


----------



## knobster

chris springer said:


> I am in the same boat, hopefully this is OUR week!



Us too, ROFR was 6/18 for us. I had to look up the date because I couldn't remember that far back.


----------



## sgrap

Cdqan said:


> Really hope this is the week for a number of us! I passed ROFR 6/19, looks like some closing docs have been sent out for those that are a little before my date!


Some best wishes and to all of you, hope you get estoppels this week!!!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

We received closing docs today! Yippee! ROFR on 6/17. Hope the seller is as fast as we will be to return them!!


----------



## Ck57524

Nothing today. :-(


----------



## chris springer

Ck57524 said:


> Nothing today. :-(



Ditto


----------



## chris springer

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> We received closing docs today! Yippee! ROFR on 6/17. Hope the seller is as fast as we will be to return them!!



closer to my date of 6/19!!  I'm still hopeful that we will get ours this week, going on week 5


----------



## Ck57524

chris springer said:


> closer to my date of 6/19!!  I'm still hopeful that we will get ours this week, going on week 5



We're 6/18, so maybe tomorrow. It's ok though as my husband has Wednesday's off and that's the day we can get them signed and what not, so tomorrow would work well. Just hoping its this week and not next week where we have to scramble.


----------



## Cdqan

Got a little anxious and called the closing folks. They said they received estoppel and are now preparing the closing docs and at the latest I should have them by the end of this week. ROFR 6/19. Getting closer!!


----------



## Ck57524

Cdqan said:


> Got a little anxious and called the closing folks. They said they received estoppel and are now preparing the closing docs and at the latest I should have them by the end of this week. ROFR 6/19. Getting closer!!



Who did you go through? We used resales dvc


----------



## Cdqan

Ck57524 said:


> Who did you go through? We used resales dvc


We used the same. They have been really nice this whole time. I called the closing company for this info which in my case was an attorney's office.


----------



## chris springer

Cdqan said:


> Got a little anxious and called the closing folks. They said they received estoppel and are now preparing the closing docs and at the latest I should have them by the end of this week. ROFR 6/19. Getting closer!!



Resales DVC right?  Jeffery Sweet?  I think we have the same broker and hopefully the same closing people.  If that's the case I think I should be close too!?


----------



## Cdqan

chris springer said:


> Resales DVC right?  Jeffery Sweet?  I think we have the same broker and hopefully the same closing people.  If that's the case I think I should be close too!?


Yep. Same. I thought we did. I actually thought of that as I was posting and hoped that your were able to see that our closing folks are making progress!!


----------



## chris springer

Cdqan said:


> Yep. Same. I thought we did. I actually thought of that as I was posting and hoped that your were able to see that our closing folks are making progress!!


Well, I emailed the company on Friday and to this point have not heard a word back.  However, your message makes this waiting period a little bit better


----------



## Ck57524

Same here. jeffrey sweet. Glad to know they're making progress then.


----------



## chris springer

Just received closing docs!! Getting signed and mailed today.  Just one question though, is this UY 2015 or will UY 2015 start in September for me?  I have A LOT of points ( some banked) to use by September if it is.


----------



## sgrap

chris springer said:


> Just received closing docs!! Getting signed and mailed today.  Just one question though, is this UY 2015 or will UY 2015 start in September for me?  I have A LOT of points ( some banked) to use by September if it is.


Woo-hoo, so glad you guys are getting your estoppels and closing docs this week!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cdqan

chris springer said:


> Just received closing docs!! Getting signed and mailed today.  Just one question though, is this UY 2015 or will UY 2015 start in September for me?  I have A LOT of points ( some banked) to use by September if it is.


 That is awesome. Hopefully they will start working on mine soon. I think your UY for 2015 would start in September. Good luck on closing!


----------



## Ck57524

I just emailed the closing office, but nothing so far. I was a day before yours as well :-( congrats tough! You're one step closer!


----------



## Cdqan

Ck57524 said:


> I just emailed the closing office, but nothing so far. I was a day before yours as well :-( congrats tough! You're one step closer!


 Good luck. Hopefully they push a whole bunch of them out soon.


----------



## pinklotusflower

chris springer said:


> Just received closing docs!! Getting signed and mailed today.  Just one question though, is this UY 2015 or will UY 2015 start in September for me?  I have A LOT of points ( some banked) to use by September if it is.


congratulations, I'm hoping we'll get ours this week, your 2015 UY starts from this September, hopefully you won't have too long to wait for your membership number, when are you planning your first trip for?


----------



## chris springer

pinklotusflower said:


> congratulations, I'm hoping we'll get ours this week, your 2015 UY starts from this September, hopefully you won't have too long to wait for your membership number, when are you planning your first trip for?



I am VERY happy to hear about the use year, what a relief.  If everything goes as well we are looking at end of October.  Good luck to all waiting for estoppel!!


----------



## pangyal

So, I spoke to my broker today to ask why there was a delay in sending me the closing documents from the title company, as they had sent them for her approval on Sunday for our OKW contract. It turns out that the title co. didn't tell me that Disney has apparently blocked the sale for the time being, saying that the seller's Power of Attorney is not acceptably signed by the state in which they live, so the seller has to go to court to get another POA paper and send it to Disney via the title company.

I am bummed because there are 230 points expiring end of August that I was hoping to use, but it sounds like the seller has much more than that to deal with, so I have no problem sucking it up and being compassionate as it's so not his fault.

My broker is saying that it will probably have to restart the estoppel process, as the estoppels have an expiry of 21 days or something and the seller might not have the court documents in before then.

What I don't understand is how this contract went past ROFR AND estoppel, but even though estoppel was sent, they won't sign off on the sale? I am so confused.


----------



## Ck57524

That's annoying. I feel bad for the seller, but also you as well for having to wait, and then have points you paid for that are expired. :-( how long have you been in this process now? 


pangyal said:


> So, I spoke to my broker today to ask why there was a delay in sending me the closing documents from the title company, as they had sent them for her approval on Sunday for our OKW contract. It turns out that the title co. didn't tell me that Disney has apparently blocked the sale for the time being, saying that the seller's Power of Attorney is not acceptably signed by the state in which they live, so the seller has to go to court to get another POA paper and send it to Disney via the title company.
> 
> I am bummed because there are 230 points expiring end of August that I was hoping to use, but it sounds like the seller has much more than that to deal with, so I have no problem sucking it up and being compassionate as it's so not his fault.
> 
> My broker is saying that it will probably have to restart the estoppel process, as the estoppels have an expiry of 21 days or something and the seller might not have the court documents in before then.
> 
> What I don't understand is how this contract went past ROFR AND estoppel, but even though estoppel was sent, they won't sign off on the sale? I am so confused.


----------



## pangyal

Ck57524 said:


> That's annoying. I feel bad for the seller, but also you as well for having to wait, and then have points you paid for that are expired. :-( how long have you been in this process now?



We were on track until now as the offer was accepted on May 20. But now it will start to s-t-r-e-t-c-h! Who knows for how long, now that courts are involved. 

I'm just still not understanding how it could clear both ROFR and estoppel and yet not be authorized to be sold. I guess it will be a learning experience as we go forward!


----------



## jonesmatNY

pangyal said:


> So, I spoke to my broker today to ask why there was a delay in sending me the closing documents from the title company, as they had sent them for her approval on Sunday for our OKW contract. It turns out that the title co. didn't tell me that Disney has apparently blocked the sale for the time being, saying that the seller's Power of Attorney is not acceptably signed by the state in which they live, so the seller has to go to court to get another POA paper and send it to Disney via the title company.
> 
> I am bummed because there are 230 points expiring end of August that I was hoping to use, but it sounds like the seller has much more than that to deal with, so I have no problem sucking it up and being compassionate as it's so not his fault.
> 
> My broker is saying that it will probably have to restart the estoppel process, as the estoppels have an expiry of 21 days or something and the seller might not have the court documents in before then.
> 
> What I don't understand is how this contract went past ROFR AND estoppel, but even though estoppel was sent, they won't sign off on the sale? I am so confused.



Is the 21 Day estoppel expiry something that you are certain of?  My estoppel was issued on 7/13, but the Title Company never got it, it was resent today, the 22nd, so it is already 9 days old and i was told today we will have closing docs in 5 business days(seller) then turn them around to the buyer, just seems like we might run out of time.

We sent the ROFR to Disney on 6/5, got waiver of ROFR on 6/29, so our estoppel came through quickly. (We did contact Member Accounting to ask for some special help with the Estoppel.) Hoping things go quick and smooth to the finish line.


----------



## pangyal

jonesmatNY said:


> Is the 21 Day estoppel expiry something that you are certain of?  My estoppel was issued on 7/13, but the Title Company never got it, it was resent today, the 22nd, so it is already 9 days old and i was told today we will have closing docs in 5 business days(seller) then turn them around to the buyer, just seems like we might run out of time.
> 
> We sent the ROFR to Disney on 6/5, got waiver of ROFR on 6/29, so our estoppel came through quickly. (We did contact Member Accounting to ask for some special help with the Estoppel.) Hoping things go quick and smooth to the finish line.



My broker thinks it's 21 or 30, but the closing agent is on vacation until the 30th so we can't ask her to confirm that...

How did you get the estoppel so quickly? I'm curious as to what the situation was that allowed for that to happen!


----------



## Cdqan

Don't like the waiting Passed estoppel Monday, just waiting on the closing Docs. Hopefully today is my lucky day!


----------



## Ck57524

Cdqan said:


> Don't like the waiting Passed estoppel Monday, just waiting on the closing Docs. Hopefully today is my lucky day!



When I emailed on Tuesday they said they have my estoppel and we should receive closing documents by the end of the week as well. Just frustrating waiting. The twins birthday is this weekend so we don't have a bunch of free time to complete all the paperwork. :-/ grr


----------



## Cdqan

Ck57524 said:


> When I emailed on Tuesday they said they have my estoppel and we should receive closing documents by the end of the week as well. Just frustrating waiting. The twins birthday is this weekend so we don't have a bunch of free time to complete all the paperwork. :-/ grr


Yeah I was really hoping to have something yesterday or today. Fingers crossed for both of us! Also Happy Birthday to your Twins!!!


----------



## Ck57524

Thank you! I can't believe they're turning two. We had a trip planned for their birthday, and mine(last month) but had to cancel when my husband needed a new car. Luckily for us it worked out as here we are buying a timeshare and can take as many trips as we please now(well somewhat). I think this ended up as a better present anyways haha


----------



## chris springer

Ck57524 said:


> When I emailed on Tuesday they said they have my estoppel and we should receive closing documents by the end of the week as well. Just frustrating waiting. The twins birthday is this weekend so we don't have a bunch of free time to complete all the paperwork. :-/ grr



We had 2 papers to sign, one signature each page.  We signed, went to bank and mailed all in half hour.  I hope things come through fast for you.  I also see you're from NY, what part?


----------



## sgrap

chris springer said:


> We had 2 papers to sign, one signature each page.  We signed, went to bank and mailed all in half hour.  I hope things come through fast for you.  I also see you're from NY, what part?


Yes, other than getting a cashier's check to send, it is not much more than a couple of signatures.


----------



## chris springer

Cdqan said:


> Yeah I was really hoping to have something yesterday or today. Fingers crossed for both of us! Also Happy Birthday to your Twins!!!



weird how we have the same broker and attorney and you have not received anything yet!  Good luck I hope it comes through soon!


----------



## Cdqan

chris springer said:


> weird how we have the same broker and attorney and you have not received anything yet!  Good luck I hope it comes through soon!


 Yeah maybe yours was on the top of the pile and mine on the bottom. At least it does not seem like there is a lot of paperwork for us to have to work through so at least that is nice.


----------



## Ck57524

chris springer said:


> We had 2 papers to sign, one signature each page.  We signed, went to bank and mailed all in half hour.  I hope things come through fast for you.  I also see you're from NY, what part?



In between syracuse and ithaca.


----------



## chris springer

Ck57524 said:


> In between syracuse and ithaca.



sounds like Cortland, I'm in Seneca Falls


----------



## Ck57524

Yep we're on the border of Cortland/Dryden on 392. My husband is from Lodi.


----------



## Ck57524

I just never know whether to tell people cortland or between ithaca/syracuse as most people have never heard of Cortland lol


----------



## coastalhh

So whats the wait time looking like these days.   We just hit day 24 and I asked for an update and got the standard- its taking a while now response...


----------



## Ck57524

We started the estoppel process june 18th.


----------



## coastalhh

Ck57524 said:


> We started the estoppel process june 18th.



So yours took about 35 days or so.  Hopefully I only have about 10 days left then!


----------



## Ck57524

We're still waiting on closing documents though, so not out of the waiting game yet. :-(


----------



## knobster

Hi. I received and sent back closing documents today (ROFR 6/18). I happen to inquire from the closing agent this morning, and lo and behold, she said it was "checked" last night by our agent. But really, I have no idea when they received Estoppel - is there a way to tell? I guess it really doesn't matter at this point except to update this forum.


----------



## Cdqan

knobster said:


> Hi. I received and sent back closing documents today (ROFR 6/18). I happen to inquire from the closing agent this morning, and lo and behold, she said it was "checked" last night by our agent. But really, I have no idea when they received Estoppel - is there a way to tell? I guess it really doesn't matter at this point except to update this forum.


Awesome. Good for you! I don't think there is a way to tell unless u ask the agent which at this point really doesn't matter all that much. Good luck closing!


----------



## chris springer

Ck57524 said:


> I just never know whether to tell people cortland or between ithaca/syracuse as most people have never heard of Cortland lol


 
most people have probably not heard of Dryden either


----------



## chris springer

Our estoppel took 33 days, but who was counting? We certanily were!!


----------



## knobster

Cdqan said:


> Awesome. Good for you! I don't think there is a way to tell unless u ask the agent which at this point really doesn't matter all that much. Good luck closing!


Thanks. We all need luck through this thing.


----------



## Cdqan

Received closing docs today! Timeline is below. Hopefully sellers send their docs in quickly, mine are going out this afternoon, and I can move onto the last step quickly!! Good luck everybody still waiting!!
Offer 5/26
ROFR 6/19
Estoppel 7/20
Received closing Doc 7/24


----------



## knobster

Even though I don't know exactly when Estoppel happened, I will update my timeline before moving on:

Offer 5/24
ROFR 6/18
Closing Docs 7/23

Thanks for the info and company - see you all in the Closing time thread!


----------



## sgrap

Cdqan said:


> Received closing docs today! Timeline is below. Hopefully sellers send their docs in quickly, mine are going out this afternoon, and I can move onto the last step quickly!! Good luck everybody still waiting!!
> Offer 5/26
> ROFR 6/19
> Estoppel 7/20
> Received closing Doc 7/24


Congratulations! !


----------



## sgrap

knobster said:


> Even though I don't know exactly when Estoppel happened, I will update my timeline before moving on:
> 
> Offer 5/24
> ROFR 6/18
> Closing Docs 7/23
> 
> Thanks for the info and company - see you all in the Closing time thread!


Woo-hoo, almost there!


----------



## Ck57524

Ahh still nothing. That's super frustrating to me because now it seems like the title company we went through is gonna be slow for the whole process. I'm beginning to think this process is never ending.


----------



## Cdqan

Ck57524 said:


> Ahh still nothing. That's super frustrating to me because now it seems like the title company we went through is gonna be slow for the whole process. I'm beginning to think this process is never ending.


 Did you try calling to see how things were going? Maybe that would help.


----------



## Ck57524

I emailed the other day and they said by the end of the week. Then today I just emailed and they're waiting on additional paperwork, but just got it, so we should get them this afternoon.


----------



## Cdqan

Ck57524 said:


> I emailed the other day and they said by the end of the week. Then today I just emailed and they're waiting on additional paperwork, but just got it, so we should get them this afternoon.


Awesome. Good news. I just mailed all of my stuff...never been this happy to spend this much


----------



## chris springer

Cdqan said:


> Received closing docs today! Timeline is below. Hopefully sellers send their docs in quickly, mine are going out this afternoon, and I can move onto the last step quickly!! Good luck everybody still waiting!!
> Offer 5/26
> ROFR 6/19
> Estoppel 7/20
> Received closing Doc 7/24




That's great!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Ck57524

Just got closing documents. On the way to the bank to get the certified check and notary done


----------



## sgrap

Ck57524 said:


> Just got closing documents. On the way to the bank to get the certified check and notary done


Woo-hoo, congrats!!!


----------



## knobster

Ck57524 said:


> Just got closing documents. On the way to the bank to get the certified check and notary done


From my ONE experience and from what others have written, only the seller needs a notary. Double check your documents because the deed was forwarded to us as a reference, but it has to be signed by the sellers.


----------



## sgrap

knobster said:


> From my ONE experience and from what others have written, only the seller needs a notary. Double check your documents because the deed was forwarded to us as a reference, but it has to be signed by the sellers.


We did not need a notary either---I don't know how it works if you are financing it, but if you are paying yourself, no notary needed for buyer.


----------



## Ck57524

We needed a notary because we financed half of it. My husband has never had a major loan or anything before and we wanted to establish his credit better.


----------



## Ck57524

So do they let us know when it's officially closed or how do we know that? Also our closed by date is August 4th, so what happens if it's not closed by then?


----------



## chris springer

Ck57524 said:


> Just got closing documents. On the way to the bank to get the certified check and notary done


----------



## chris springer

Congrats!! Finally!! Now time for MORE waiting!


----------



## chris springer

Ck57524 said:


> So do they let us know when it's officially closed or how do we know that? Also our closed by date is August 4th, so what happens if it's not closed by then?



_Once the documents are received from the seller and the final Disney updates are in, the sale will close.  After it closes, it takes Disney about 14 days to transfer the ownership and about 7 days to receive your new member packet in the mail.  Once you receive the new member packet, you can start making reservations.  Kevin_

This is what I received from resales DVC when I asked the same question.  I guess we have to check the comptrollers website

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/?


----------



## Ck57524

Thanks! I will be checking that in a few weeks then.


----------



## chris springer

Ck57524 said:


> Thanks! I will be checking that in a few weeks then.



I'm checking daily!!  Have nothing to lose.


----------



## skateshome

I was told yesterday that tittle company was told by Disney it's taking about 45 days for estoppel right now. #impatientlywaiting


----------



## sgrap

skateshome said:


> I was told yesterday that tittle company was told by Disney it's taking about 45 days for estoppel right now. #impatientlywaiting


Good gravy, that is nuts!


----------



## supersnoop

skateshome said:


> I was told yesterday that tittle company was told by Disney it's taking about 45 days for estoppel right now. #impatientlywaiting


I really wish someone would challenge these delays.  The declarations say an estoppel must be provided within 15 days.

Here's the BLT declaration:  http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagl...95.pdf?id=DOC293S21983.A0&parent=DOC293S21983


----------



## coastalhh

supersnoop said:


> I really wish someone would challenge these delays.  The declarations say an estoppel must be provided within 15 days.
> 
> Here's the BLT declaration:  http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagl...95.pdf?id=DOC293S21983.A0&parent=DOC293S21983
> View attachment 112479



So what can we do here?  Can I sue for damages/time lost after the contract finally goes through?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

supersnoop said:


> I really wish someone would challenge these delays.  The declarations say an estoppel must be provided within 15 days.
> 
> Here's the BLT declaration:  http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagl...95.pdf?id=DOC293S21983.A0&parent=DOC293S21983
> View attachment 112479


 
I completely agree with you on wanting to challenge the delays, particularly with ROFR, although Estoppel is important too, especially since there are extensive delays as of late.  However, unless I'm interpreting Article 11.15 wrong, it seems the seller (Owner) is the one that is in violation of the Article if the Estoppel Certificate takes longer than 15 days.  I do realize the seller/owner is at the mercy of DVD to provide the certificate through their title company, but DVD is not mentioned anywhere in the Article. It would seem that for Disney to be in violation of the Article that the Seller/Owner would have to be in violation of it first.  This would seem to make it more difficult or undesirable to enforce.  Am I misinterpreting it Supersnoop?


----------



## supersnoop

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I completely agree with you on wanting to challenge the delays, particularly with ROFR, although Estoppel is important too, especially since there are extensive delays as of late.  However, unless I'm interpreting Article 11.15 wrong, it seems the seller (Owner) is the one that is in violation of the Article if the Estoppel Certificate takes longer than 15 days.  I do realize the seller/owner is at the mercy of DVD to provide the certificate through their title company, but DVD is not mentioned anywhere in the Article. It would seem that for Disney to be in violation of the Article that the Seller/Owner would have to be in violation of it first.  This would seem to make it more difficult or undesirable to enforce.  Am I misinterpreting it Supersnoop?


Maybe, maybe not.  I'm not a lawyer, so my opinion is only my opinion.  But remember that Disney is also an owner.  And there's this part that passes the requirement of producing the estoppel to the association.  I'm not clear on when it applies.


----------



## Iamthequeen

coastalhh said:


> So whats the wait time looking like these days.   We just hit day 24 and I asked for an update and got the standard- its taking a while now response...


We passed ROFR at the end of June and are still waiting. I emailed our closing agent today and was told it may take another 10 days before we get the final papers to sign. I am not very happy with Disney right now. We made our offer at the beginning of June and its now going on 2 months.


----------



## sgrap

Iamthequeen said:


> We passed ROFR at the end of June and are still waiting. I emailed our closing agent today and was told it may take another 10 days before we get the final papers to sign. I am not very happy with Disney right now. We made our offer at the beginning of June and its now going on 2 months.


It is so frustrating! !


----------



## ruzer28

This wait is so much worse than ROFR.  We passed ROFR July 2, and based on everyone's experiences that I am seeing above, may not end up getting closing documents until for another two weeks or so.  I hope I'm more patient waiting for the second contract!


----------



## BlackPearl695

We are new DVC Members (Poly owners) and recently passed ROFR on our second contract (AKL). We've been waiting on estoppels for 17 days now and the wait is killing me. Hearing that what we were told would take about 28-30 days, may now take about 45 days or so is bringing me down. Once the estoppels come back, how long before closing documents are sent and how long before a closing date is set? After the closing, how long is it taking current DVC members to get their new points dropped in?


----------



## chris springer

BlackPearl695 said:


> We are new DVC Members (Poly owners) and recently passed ROFR on our second contract (AKL). We've been waiting on estoppels for 17 days now and the wait is killing me. Hearing that what we were told would take about 28-30 days, may now take about 45 days or so is bringing me down. Once the estoppels come back, how long before closing documents are sent and how long before a closing date is set? After the closing, how long is it taking current DVC members to get their new points dropped in?



Our estoppel ( 33days) and closing docs came on the same day and depending on when the seller returns their docs dictates the "final" closing process.  After we closed my broker sent me an email stating that it may take any where from 14-24 days for Disney to transfer the ownership and load points/make reservations.  SO, we closed on 7/28 deed was recorded 7/29 and now we wait again, how long is anyone's best guess.  *BUT*......we have to wait for the DVC letter with our membership number stating that we can make those reservations since Disney will no longer give membership numbers over the phone.  We are hoping it will not take too long, we have to remain optimistic!!

Depending on your UY you may receive a new membership number with your purchase.


----------



## BlackPearl695

chris springer said:


> Depending on your UY you may receive a new membership number with your purchase.



We were told that even though our UY was different, we would still have the same membership number. They would just add the 2nd contract to our current membership.


----------



## smcabee

This is the latest reply I got as of Wednesday for my contract.  We are using the Timeshare store. 
Thank you for the email and for following up.  At this time *** is awaiting Disney to send the estoppel information to prepare the final documents. Disney is currently behind on providing this information on all properties and is currently up to properties waived on 6/19.

Your property was waived on 6/26, so Disney should hopefully have that information to *** in the next week or so. Once *** has that information they will prepare the documents and email those to you.


----------



## pangyal

smcabee said:


> This is the latest reply I got as of Wednesday for my contract.  We are using the Timeshare store.
> Thank you for the email and for following up.  At this time *** is awaiting Disney to send the estoppel information to prepare the final documents. Disney is currently behind on providing this information on all properties and is currently up to properties waived on 6/19.
> 
> Your property was waived on 6/26, so Disney should hopefully have that information to *** in the next week or so. Once *** has that information they will prepare the documents and email those to you.


Holy smokes, they were on June 18 waivers two weeks ago!


----------



## sgrap

smcabee said:


> This is the latest reply I got as of Wednesday for my contract.  We are using the Timeshare store.
> Thank you for the email and for following up.  At this time *** is awaiting Disney to send the estoppel information to prepare the final documents. Disney is currently behind on providing this information on all properties and is currently up to properties waived on 6/19.
> 
> Your property was waived on 6/26, so Disney should hopefully have that information to *** in the next week or so. Once *** has that information they will prepare the documents and email those to you.


Wow, that is a seriously long wait!  UG!  Good news is you are getting close!


----------



## pinklotusflower

smcabee said:


> This is the latest reply I got as of Wednesday for my contract.  We are using the Timeshare store.
> Thank you for the email and for following up.  At this time *** is awaiting Disney to send the estoppel information to prepare the final documents. Disney is currently behind on providing this information on all properties and is currently up to properties waived on 6/19.
> 
> Your property was waived on 6/26, so Disney should hopefully have that information to *** in the next week or so. Once *** has that information they will prepare the documents and email those to you.



thanks ours was accepted the 25th June so hoping we'll hear next week too!


----------



## coastalhh

We passed rofr June 29th but they had to correct both our names and didn't get that done until July 7th.  I am counting that days from 6-29 hoping for estoppel soon but maybe I should be counting from July 7th???? Either way I am still waiting.


----------



## RobbW

Ugh. This thread is depressing. We are at the very beginning of the entire DVC purchase process. Our offer was accepted this past Friday evening. Currently waiting on the initial contract documents to be emailed to us. We were hoping to be fully closed and have our membership number in hand by November so we could purchase discounted APs for our upcoming Thanksgiving week trip. Now I'm starting to wonder if that's even possible.


----------



## cory30

RobbW said:


> Ugh. This thread is depressing.


 
Agreed. We passed ROFR on Jul 6th for a contract agreed upon in early June. The contract is an October UY with banked 2013 points attached. At this rate it doesn't look like we will be able to utilize these points. We have a reservation in place already for the last week of October with points from an existing contract. If the contract is finalized before this date I would like to see if DVC could change our reservation from the current points to the banked 2013 points.


----------



## coastalhh

Was notified we are through estoppel today. We passed ROFR 6-29 and had to correct our waiver for spelling errors on 7-7. Closing documents coming within 2 business days.


----------



## sgrap

coastalhh said:


> Was notified we are through estoppel today. We passed ROFR 6-29 and had to correct our waiver for spelling errors on 7-7. Closing documents coming within 2 business days.


Hooray, congratulations!  Do you think you kept your 6/29 'spot' then?  Either way, yours is the latest ROFR date I have seen pass estoppel, so hopefully they are moving on them now!


----------



## coastalhh

sgrap said:


> Hooray, congratulations!  Do you think you kept your 6/29 'spot' then?  Either way, yours is the latest ROFR date I have seen pass estoppel, so hopefully they are moving on them now!



Yea I think the process started 6-29. I was told the correction on 7-7 would not change my standing but I didn't really believe them.  Let's see if I really get my closing docs in 2 days now...


----------



## sgrap

coastalhh said:


> Yea I think the process started 6-29. I was told the correction on 7-7 would not change my standing but I didn't really believe them.  Let's see if I really get my closing docs in 2 days now...


I hope you do!  And 6-29 is still big progress from the 6-18 and 6-19 we heard last week.  Hopefully we'll see some more people post about getting theirs soon!  Good luck in your closing process!!!


----------



## MichaelV

Our estoppel took 39 days.  We passed ROFR on 6/12 and got closing docs on 7/21.  Just thought some might be interested so they know how long they'll have to wait.


----------



## sgrap

MichaelV said:


> Our estoppel took 39 days.  We passed ROFR on 6/12 and got closing docs on 7/21.  Just thought some might be interested so they know how long they'll have to wait.


Thanks, it is getting ridiculously long.  When we started our first contract in February, they told us 2 weeks for estoppel. By the time we passed ROFR 20-some days later, it was up to 4 weeks.  Now it is stretching to 5-6 weeks.  If this had been my first contract when I was up against a deadline trying to book a room, I would have been losing my mind.


----------



## skateshome

Got closing docs in today.  Passed ROFR on 6/23.


----------



## sgrap

skateshome said:


> Got closing docs in today.  Passed ROFR on 6/23.


Hurray, congrats!!!


----------



## pinklotusflower

I got closing docs today, I passed on the 25th June


----------



## sgrap

Woo hoo, congrats!


----------



## pangyal

cory30 said:


> Agreed. We passed ROFR on Jul 6th for a contract agreed upon in early June. The contract is an October UY with banked 2013 points attached. At this rate it doesn't look like we will be able to utilize these points. We have a reservation in place already for the last week of October with points from an existing contract. If the contract is finalized before this date I would like to see if DVC could change our reservation from the current points to the banked 2013 points.



If you have an October UY, your points from 2013 will expire September 30, so you wouldn't be able to use them for your late October trip .


----------



## coastalhh

coastalhh said:


> Yea I think the process started 6-29. I was told the correction on 7-7 would not change my standing but I didn't really believe them.  Let's see if I really get my closing docs in 2 days now...



Closing documents were received today. 

Passed rofr 6-29
Spelling error corrected on waiver 7-7
Notified through estoppel 8-3
Received closing documents dated 8-4 on 8-5

Now let's see how long it takes the sellers to sign and return then how long it takes to get recorded.  I am trying to get documents out today on my end.


----------



## ruzer28

coastalhh said:


> Closing documents were received today.
> 
> Passed rofr 6-29
> Spelling error corrected on waiver 7-7
> Notified through estoppel 8-3
> Received closing documents dated 8-4 on 8-5
> 
> Now let's see how long it takes the sellers to sign and return then how long it takes to get recorded.  I am trying to get documents out today on my end.



Ours have to be coming soon - passed ROFR July 2.


----------



## Iamthequeen

coastalhh said:


> Closing documents were received today.
> 
> Passed rofr 6-29
> Spelling error corrected on waiver 7-7
> Notified through estoppel 8-3
> Received closing documents dated 8-4 on 8-5
> 
> Now let's see how long it takes the sellers to sign and return then how long it takes to get recorded.  I am trying to get documents out today on my end.


This is good news for me since we passed ROFR on 6/30!  Too bad my dh is out of town and can't sign the papers


----------



## RobbW

Iamthequeen said:


> This is good news for me since we passed ROFR on 6/30!  Too bad my dh is out of town and can't sign the papers



You know what his signature looks like, right?


----------



## smcabee

My closing documents came today.  41 days after ROFR for those counting.


----------



## Iamthequeen

Still no closing documents


----------



## Iamthequeen

RobbW said:


> You know what his signature looks like, right?


Yes, but he'll be home tonight and we still haven't received our closing docs. Its been 38 days.


----------



## pinklotusflower

it was 40 days before we received ours


----------



## mhite2289

39 days for us too!!
Pass ROFR 6/29, received closing documents on 8/6 
Very painful waiting game - hoping seller notarizes documents quickly.


----------



## Popouri DVC

Can't believe how long everyone says things are taking!!! This is craziness!! Thank heaven we are buying stripped contracts and don't have any points to use anytime soon anyway! If this were the way we were buying DVC for the first time I'd need an I-love-me jacket.


----------



## sgrap

Popouri DVC said:


> Can't believe how long everyone says things are taking!!! This is craziness!! Thank heaven we are buying stripped contracts and don't have any points to use anytime soon anyway! If this were the way we were buying DVC for the first time I'd need an I-love-me jacket.


I know, it's nuts! We just bought our first contract in March and I about went crazy when the estoppel wait jumped from the 2 weeks they predicted to the 4 weeks it actually took.  Now we are on our 2nd contract just a few months later and it has already been 29 days since we passed ROFR and it doesn't look even close (ROFR 7/10).  Thankfully I'm not trying to book something at the last minute like I was the first time around, so it's not particularly bothering me.  I was just glad to pass ROFR and know the contract was ours.  Hang in there . . . happy waiting!


----------



## Patrix

Passed ROFR on 7/2 and received closing documents on 8/7


----------



## sgrap

Patrix said:


> Passed ROFR on 7/2 and received closing documents on 8/7


Woo-hoo, congrats!


----------



## ell13

We are just starting the purchase process. Should be sending to Disney for ROFR today or tomorrow. But this is our second resale purchase and we're working with TTM again. I spoke with Nancy, who we worked with last time around and had no issues, and she said they're still waiting on Estoppel from 7/8!  Her explanation from Disney was only that they are "understaffed and busy".  I suppose they had to let people go in light of the terrible revenue numbers and stock price.


----------



## JWG

Yes, Disney is certainly trying to make the resale process cumbersome.  I can't fathom estoppel taking a month or more to complete.  We just submitted our resale for ROFR today so apparently have about 60-75 ddays of waiting between ROFR and estoppel.  And then we can close and wait another 14-30 days for everything to flow through to points in our account.  90 days is a long time!


----------



## sgrap

ell13 said:


> We are just starting the purchase process. Should be sending to Disney for ROFR today or tomorrow. But this is our second resale purchase and we're working with TTM again. I spoke with Nancy, who we worked with last time around and had no issues, and she said they're still waiting on Estoppel from 7/8!  Her explanation from Disney was only that they are "understaffed and busy".  I suppose they had to let people go in light of the terrible revenue numbers and stock price.


It's crazy, isn't it?    It jumped from 2 to 4 weeks just this March and now it is insane.  Are you working with Nancy at ***?


----------



## ell13

sgrap said:


> It's crazy, isn't it?    It jumped from 2 to 4 weeks just this March and now it is insane.  Are you working with Nancy at ***?


Nancy Spohn with Timeshare Title & More. She was great first time around, and already has been very quick with responses this time.


----------



## sgrap

ell13 said:


> Nancy Spohn with Timeshare Title & More. She was great first time around, and already has been very quick with responses this time.


Ah.  We are working with TTS and Nancy at Magic Vacation Title.  She was so great with our first contract that we requested she handle our contract again.  Good luck with your new contract!


----------



## wallygirl

Joining the fun over here!  We're awaiting estoppel on our second resale contract.  Our first went smooth except our broker left the company mid-sale and there was no one answering/checking her email/phone and no contact from anyone except the title company.  Anyway, this time we went with a different brokerage company and bought a contract that didn't not come super loaded but still has the 2015 points so we will hopefully close and have the points loaded by the end of September.  Hoping to bank them.

Our first contract had points that needed to be used by the end of July and when we started the process in March we were assured to have our contract and points loaded by mid-May.  We didn't realize it was so out of the broker/title company control.  Even with delays on Disney's part and some clerical errors we did have points by June 22nd and booked a great trip that we just got back from.  Hoping for things to go more smoothly, but we also don't feel as pressured this time.  Good luck to all!

100 BCV-Feb-10/14, 100/15, 100/16. Sent 6/19 passed 07/13


----------



## Iamthequeen

Finally!!! We finally received our documents today (8/10).  We passed ROFR on 6/30.  This is our third contract and definitely took much longer than the previous 2.  We are looking for one more, but I have a very specific use year and point amount in mind, so it will take some time.  That's ok, since once this contract is finalized, we will have enough for now.  Documents and check go in the mail tomorrow!!!!


----------



## sgrap

Iamthequeen said:


> Finally!!! We finally received our documents today (8/10).  We passed ROFR on 6/30.  This is our third contract and definitely took much longer than the previous 2.  We are looking for one more, but I have a very specific use year and point amount in mind, so it will take some time.  That's ok, since once this contract is finalized, we will have enough for now.  Documents and check go in the mail tomorrow!!!!


Hooray, congratulations!!!  Love the line, "we will have enough for now."    Famous last words . . .


----------



## Popouri DVC

sgrap said:


> Hooray, congratulations!!!  Love the line, "we will have enough for now."    Famous last words . . .




Muwahahahahaaaa!!!!


----------



## ruzer28

Day 40...Still waiting...


----------



## sgrap

ruzer28 said:


> Day 40...Still waiting...


UG!  Since it is early morning and I don't want to do math . . . what day did you pass ROFR? We passed 7/10, so I guess that makes 31 for us?


----------



## JWG

Iamthequeen said:


> we will have enough for now



Keep us posted on that. We're in ROFR with our 4th BLT add on, and enough for now means until we replenish the savings account that pays for these.


----------



## ruzer28

We passed on July 2.  This is feeling ridiculous, but according to the timelines of everyone else here, we'll be right on track if we get closing documents at some point over the next couple of days.


----------



## Iamthequeen

sgrap said:


> Hooray, congratulations!!!  Love the line, "we will have enough for now."    Famous last words . . .


Yeah, I think I've said those words twice before!


----------



## BlazerFan

I've said it many time for sure.  I thought I was done but I'm a runDisney fan and when they changed Tinker Bell to May, June is NOT a good use year in case something happens so I got back on the wait list for direct but we are in the process of purchasing our first resale add on with a new use year that is better for May travel.  I told my DH, really, that will be enough.......(for now)


----------



## BlackPearl695

We passed ROFR on July 13 and estoppels requested the same day, so we are on day 31 waiting on estoppels. There doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to how long the process takes. We aren't in any real hurry as we are already members and have our May 2016 trip already booked. We are adding a new contract with enough points that we can satisfy our plans for the next few years and give us flexibility in the future with growing families. The part that gets me is the lack of communication for long periods of time. Many DVC members will agree that being a "planner" makes being a member the ideal circumstance. On that note, not having any communication or control over the process makes many of us feel as though we may lose our minds. I just want to know where we are and what the holdup is. Keep me updated regularly. Throw a dog a bone!


----------



## ell13

BlackPearl695 said:


> We passed ROFR on July 13 and estoppels requested the same day, so we are on day 31 waiting on estoppels. There doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to how long the process takes. We aren't in any real hurry as we are already members and have our May 2016 trip already booked. We are adding a new contract with enough points that we can satisfy our plans for the next few years and give us flexibility in the future with growing families. The part that gets me is the lack of communication for long periods of time. Many DVC members will agree that being a "planner" makes being a member the ideal circumstance. On that note, not having any communication or control over the process makes many of us feel as though we may lose our minds. I just want to know where we are and what the holdup is. Keep me updated regularly. Throw a dog a bone!


You make a good point about there being very little transparency/understanding in the process.  I wonder if DVC Mike can put together another thread that explains the purchase process from start to finish whether by Direct or Resale. And as part of the resale portion, it can explain what ROFR is (this may already exist; I only scanned the thread topics he currently has) as well as estoppel since that's the one that has people most frustrated and confused. I had never even heard of it until last month when we first started looking to add on and saw how long it extended the process. And of course, closing and getting your member number.

ETA: And of course, he does address much of this in the Direct vs Resale portion of the Info Center


----------



## BlackPearl695

Well...the dog got his bone! We just received our closing documents!!! I'm so excited I can't stand it! Offer made and accepted June 15, passed ROFR July 13 and took 31 days for estoppels. It won't be long now!


----------



## sgrap

BlackPearl695 said:


> Well...the dog got his bone! We just received our closing documents!!! I'm so excited I can't stand it! Offer made and accepted June 15, passed ROFR July 13 and took 31 days for estoppels. It won't be long now!


Congrats! No rhyme or reason for sure . . . We passed rofr on July 10 and are still waiting.


----------



## vitfamily

We passed rofr on July 13 and received our clossing papers today.


----------



## pangyal

Ooooooo, we passed on July 13 for VWL so maybe we will get our closing papers soon too! Congrats to those who have moved onto the Closing Time thread .


----------



## ruzer28

Passed July 2. Still nothing...


----------



## pinklotusflower

vitfamily said:


> We passed rofr on July 13 and received our clossing papers today.



congratulations, I hope your final wait isn't too long


----------



## JWG

30-45 days to confirm points and membership titles and whatnot... silly.  The actual task likely takes 5 minutes.


----------



## coastalhh

coastalhh said:


> Closing documents were received today.
> 
> Passed rofr 6-29
> Spelling error corrected on waiver 7-7
> Notified through estoppel 8-3
> Received closing documents dated 8-4 on 8-5
> 
> Now let's see how long it takes the sellers to sign and return then how long it takes to get recorded.  I am trying to get documents out today on my end.



Closed-

Passed rofr 6-29
Spelling error corrected on waiver 7-7
Notified through estoppel 8-3
Received closing documents dated 8-4 on 8-5
Closed on 8-13 (Sellers were foreign so took longer to get the docs back)


----------



## wallygirl

Passed ROFR 7/13 and email said we would close in approximately 25-30 days.  Today is day 32 and I had not heard anything. So per the post-ROFR email I received from our broker to email the closing agent with any questions I emailed asking when we should expect the closing docs.  Instantly got an email back saying the closing agent's email did not exist.  Ugh, frustrating!  We are hoping to close and bank the 2015 points by end of September so we can use the points for a summer trip to DL and a Fall 2016 trip.  Otherwise we will have to rent 2015 points or try to swing a December trip this year and skip next year.

Venting…thanks for listening!


----------



## slh1977

Moving over to the Estoppel chat now
$115-$21,600-180-BLT-Feb- 0/'14, 76/'15, 180/'16-sent 7/15, passed ROFR 8/14

Just passed ROFR, looks like I got 30-45 days now for this stage!   So excited!


----------



## ruzer28

Finally. Received closing docs today. 43 days... See you all on the Closing Time thread.


----------



## pangyal

wallygirl said:


> Passed ROFR 7/13 and email said we would close in approximately 25-30 days.  Today is day 32 and I had not heard anything. So per the post-ROFR email I received from our broker to email the closing agent with any questions I emailed asking when we should expect the closing docs.  Instantly got an email back saying the closing agent's email did not exist.  Ugh, frustrating!  We are hoping to close and bank the 2015 points by end of September so we can use the points for a summer trip to DL and a Fall 2016 trip.  Otherwise we will have to rent 2015 points or try to swing a December trip this year and skip next year.
> 
> Venting…thanks for listening!


Ugh!!!! So frustrating!!! Can you email your broker for the correct contact info for your closing agent? Maybe a typo?


----------



## wallygirl

pangyal said:


> Ugh!!!! So frustrating!!! Can you email your broker for the correct contact info for your closing agent? Maybe a typo?



All set! they got us the right email address. Said we should have paperwork in 10 days. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ruzer28

Ok, I'm back here for contract #2.  We just heard that we passed ROFR today on our SSR contract.  The wait for closing docs on our BLT contract was 43 days.  Let's see if this one goes any quicker.


----------



## sgrap

ruzer28 said:


> Ok, I'm back here for contract #2.  We just heard that we passed ROFR today on our SSR contract.  The wait for closing docs on our BLT contract was 43 days.  Let's see if this one goes any quicker.


Woo-hoo,  congratulations!


----------



## sgrap

It sounds like our estoppel arrived at the end of last week while we were on vacation. Our title agent says she has sent the documents to our broker for approval and hope to have all the documents to us by Thursday at the latest. We passed ROFR on July 10th, so I'm guessing about 35 days for estoppel.


----------



## Luvscrappin

Just found out we also passed ROFR on our SSR contract today as well.  Hoping to at least have our membership # for our trip the end of October so we can get the discounts and merchandise, lol


----------



## sgrap

Just received our closing documents!!  We passed ROFR 7/10 and received closing docs 8/17.  I think estoppel probably arrived 8/14.


----------



## jessicaerv

Received my closing docs yesterday; passed ROFR on 7/8. I might hold off on sending them back for a little bit though. One of the terms of the sale was that it couldn't close until mid-September due to an already scheduled trip. The broker had said they were willing to cancel the trip, but I didn't want to deprive them of their last hurrah.


----------



## gandyeye

Passed ROFR on 8/17 for our BCV contract.  After reading this thread, I am a little depressed....I was expecting a 14 day estoppel period.  Looks more like a 35-40 day wait  Well, here's to Sept 21!


----------



## sgrap

gandyeye said:


> Passed ROFR on 8/17 for our BCV contract.  After reading this thread, I am a little depressed....I was expecting a 14 day estoppel period.  Looks more like a 35-40 day wait  Well, here's to Sept 21!


Yes, unfortunately the 14-days ended around March.    It took 4 weeks exactly for our first contract, from ROFR 2/25/15 to estoppel 3/25/15 if memory serves.  We just waited 35 days for our estoppel, which came last week.  Congrats on passing ROFR!!  You know it is yours now!


----------



## Iamthequeen

Our sellers are foreign too, so we are waiting for them to send their paperwork back.


----------



## jen2207

Passed ROFR 7/24, received closing docs today 8/21!!! Yay!


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

jen2207 said:


> Passed ROFR 7/24, received closing docs today 8/21!!! Yay!


That was quick!  Congratulations


----------



## pinklotusflower

jen2207 said:


> Passed ROFR 7/24, received closing docs today 8/21!!! Yay!



congratulations, things seem to be speeding up again, hopefully you won't have too long to wait for you membership details


----------



## TexasErin

We passed ROFR on 7/15 and got the closing paperwork 8/19. I mailed back the packet on 8/20 and wired most of the payment yesterday (8/21). Our bank has a limit on how much can be wired each day, so the remaining few dollars will be wired on Monday. I can't wait to actually feel like I own a small little piece of Disneyland (well at least for another 45 years or whenever it is that the contract ends, LOL).


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Marriedbythemouse ---$87-$17,934–200-BWV-Apr-189/'15, 200/'16 – sent 7/30 passed 8/24

Just found out we passed ROFR, so now I guess I get to come over here and wait some more.  LOL.
Well we wouldn't all be big Disney fans if we couldn't handle waiting in line.  So first line finished and I'm standing over here now.
Too bad there isn't a fastpass.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Passed ROFR on 7/27. received closing docs on 8/25.


----------



## pmaurer74

we passed ROFR... here we go! pmaurer74---$85-$17,850-210-VWL-Dec-0/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 7/31 buyer pays closing costs, no 2015 MFs due at closing.


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Disneycouple99 said:


> Passed ROFR on 7/27. received closing docs on 8/25.


That was fast...we passed ROFR 8/3, so not far behind.  Hoping things are speeding up...Congrats!


----------



## mtdewhead

Passed ROFR on July 20, Received closing docs today, 8/27.


----------



## lovin'fl

Selling a 100 point AKV contract that passed ROFR on 7/17.  We got our closing papers on 8/14 and sent them back on 8/18.  Once it closes, they will notify Disney of the need to transfer ownership and our money will be sent to us 5 days later.  I have been watching the OCC to see if it closed but nothing yet.  Edit to add: just checked OCC again and deed was recorded yesterday.  So next week we should have our $$$...woo hoo.


----------



## slh1977

Seems very quiet on this thread.  Hope Disney hasn't slowed down the estoppel process.

$115-$21,600-180-BLT-Feb- 0/'14, 76/'15, 180/'16-sent 7/15, passed ROFR 8/14


----------



## HookdonWDW

lovin'fl said:


> Selling a 100 point AKV contract that passed ROFR on 7/17.  We got our closing papers on 8/14 and sent them back on 8/18.  Once it closes, they will notify Disney of the need to transfer ownership and our money will be sent to us 5 days later.  I have been watching the OCC to see if it closed but nothing yet.  Edit to add: just checked OCC again and deed was recorded yesterday.  So next week we should have our $$$...woo hoo.



Interesting... so they don't wait until Disney actually transfers the ownership before they disburse the funds?


----------



## Iamthequeen

Iamthequeen said:


> Finally!!! We finally received our documents today (8/10).  We passed ROFR on 6/30.  This is our third contract and definitely took much longer than the previous 2.  We are looking for one more, but I have a very specific use year and point amount in mind, so it will take some time.  That's ok, since once this contract is finalized, we will have enough for now.  Documents and check go in the mail tomorrow!!!!



Still waiting for the seller to send back their closing documents.    I am not a happy camper at all.


----------



## dayzee1983

I've been creeping on this thread for a month now, and only now decided to voice frustrations. Lol! So my timeline is as follows 

Offer placed on 6/28 and seller accepted same day. 

7/1 sent to Disney for ROFR 
7/26 waived ROFR

Today marks 36 days and I'm going bonkers!!! We cruise on 10/11 and I REALLY wanted to go to our first DVC mingle on board, now I'm worried it's not going to happen. Plus we really want to book Aulani for a friends wedding in Jan. which I'm also scared there won't be any rooms available once we finally get a member number. 

Anyhow, thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## RobbW

$115 - $31,800 - 270 - BLT - Aug - 0/'14, 0/'15, 270/'16 - sent 08/05/2015 - passed 09/01/2015

Woo hoo, mates! Just got the email that our BLT contract was waived by Disney today! Figured I would come make my formal introduction to the estoppel thread. This is our first DVC purchase after many years of going back and forth before finally deciding to pull the trigger. Now we continue the impatient waiting in this next phase. Ears crossed!

07/31/2015 - Offer made
08/01/2015 - Offer Accepted
08/04/2015 - Contract received, signed, and returned
08/05/2015 - Sent to ROFR
09/01/2015 - ROFR Waived and on to estoppel!


----------



## B16crx

We passed ROFR on 7/27 and just received the closing docs today. Hopefully we have a motivated seller this time, on our previous purchase it took them just over 3 weeks to return their portion.


----------



## JWG

JWG---$125-$12,500-100-BLT-Aug-38/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16, PRORATED 2015MF -sent 8/10 -passed 9/2

Were told to expect estoppel to take 5-6 weeks. Hopefully closed by mid November.


----------



## gandyeye

gandyeye said:


> Passed ROFR on 8/17 for our BCV contract.  After reading this thread, I am a little depressed....I was expecting a 14 day estoppel period.  Looks more like a 35-40 day wait  Well, here's to Sept 21!



I got closing documents today!!  16 days!  I was expecting 30-35.  Way to go Disney.


----------



## sgrap

gandyeye said:


> I got closing documents today!!  16 days!  I was expecting 30-35.  Way to go Disney.


WOW, that is amazing!  Congratulations!


----------



## RobbW

gandyeye said:


> I got closing documents today!!  16 days!  I was expecting 30-35.  Way to go Disney.



Excellent news!


----------



## Popouri DVC

JWG said:


> JWG---$125-$12,500-100-BLT-Aug-38/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16, PRORATED 2015MF -sent 8/10 -passed 9/2
> 
> Were told to expect estoppel to take 5-6 weeks. Hopefully closed by mid November.



Silliness!!!

Outrageous for it to take so long!



gandyeye said:


> I got closing documents today!!  16 days!  I was expecting 30-35.  Way to go Disney.



But then this might be a bit of a silver lining...


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

gandyeye said:


> I got closing documents today!!  16 days!  I was expecting 30-35.  Way to go Disney.



Wow!  I'm jealous...we passed 8/3, still no closing docs, congratulations!!  Fingers crossed ours will arrive soon


----------



## gandyeye

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> Wow!  I'm jealous...we passed 8/3, still no closing docs, congratulations!!  Fingers crossed ours will arrive soon



I hope this is a sign of things speeding up with estoppel, but I am afraid the pile of documents was knocked off someone's desk and mine just happened to land on top.  This is so unusual for me to have a bit of luck.  Whatever line I am in at walmart ends up being the slowest, so I am very surprised this has happened.


----------



## Luvscrappin

We just received our closing documents!  Passed ROFR on 8/17. So much quicker than I expected. Can not wait to get  my membership packet!    Can not believe we are almost officially DVC members!


----------



## slh1977

Luvscrappin said:


> We just received our closing documents!  Passed ROFR on 8/17. So much quicker than I expected. Can not wait to get  my membership packet!    Can not believe we are almost officially DVC members!


That's great!  We passed on 8/14 so hopefully we will close soon.  I wonder how they determine which closings to do, doesn't seem to be any order around it.


----------



## lovin'fl

HookdonWDW said:


> Interesting... so they don't wait until Disney actually transfers the ownership before they disburse the funds?


My ownership was removed today (noticed contract gone from my membership on the member website) and I got an e-mail stating the proceeds were disbursed and sent to us today as well.  It has been 5 business days since closing.  I am guessing it will now take up to 5 more business days for the new owners to have the contract show up in their account (they are current members).


----------



## pmaurer74

Luvscrappin said:


> We just received our closing documents!  Passed ROFR on 8/17. So much quicker than I expected. Can not wait to get  my membership packet!    Can not believe we are almost officially DVC members!


That means ours may come next week! I find waiting for estoppel to be harder than waiting for ROFR for some reason! Maybe it is because I want to book badly two trips!


----------



## RobbW

Since I'm now on to this next phase of DVC waiting, figured I'd post some stats pertinent to this group. Below is a chart showing the average number of days from passing ROFR until receiving closing documents. Keep in mind, I have not yet been able to update all contracts in my database that have actually made it to the point where they've actually received closing docs. So, these averages may be based on a limited number of data. But here it is anyway!


----------



## dayzee1983

The day after I posted my frustration waiting for closing, we received our closing docs. So we waited 37 days. We overnighted our documents yesterday and got confirmation that *** recieved them today. Fingers crossed for motivated sellers to have their portion in too!


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

We are at day 33 waiting on our closing docs for a BLT contact...ugh!


----------



## nlumpkin2

We just got our closing paperwork today for 154 points AKL.  It was super quick and here is our timeline
July 27, 2015 - offer accepted
Aug 21, 2015 - passed ROFR
Sept 8, 2015 - received closing documents

Much quicker than we thought!!!  43 days total when we were told to expect 90-120 days!!!


----------



## RobbW

nlumpkin2 said:


> We just got our closing paperwork today for 154 points AKL.  It was super quick and here is our timeline
> July 27, 2015 - offer accepted
> Aug 21, 2015 - passed ROFR
> Sept 8, 2015 - received closing documents
> 
> Much quicker than we thought!!!  43 days total when we were told to expect 90-120 days!!!



Hi, nlumpkin2! Would you mind posting your original info on the contract purchase (i.e. PPT / Total Cost / # Points / Resort / UY / Points Available / Sent to ROFR). These are good stats I'm trying to keep track of. Thanks!


----------



## nlumpkin2

RobbW said:


> Hi, nlumpkin2! Would you mind posting your original info on the contract purchase (i.e. PPT / Total Cost / # Points / Resort / UY / Points Available / Sent to ROFR). These are good stats I'm trying to keep track of. Thanks!



$84-$12,936–154-AKL-Dec-154/'15, 154/'16 – sent 7/27 passed 8/21


----------



## pmaurer74

RobbW said:


> Hi, nlumpkin2! Would you mind posting your original info on the contract purchase (i.e. PPT / Total Cost / # Points / Resort / UY / Points Available / Sent to ROFR). These are good stats I'm trying to keep track of. Thanks!


hopefully this means we will be getting ours in a few days!


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

We still have not heard anything about our closing documents and we passed ROFR on 8/3...could the Estoppel process be based on resort?  Just wondering why some are so quick and ours has taken so long


----------



## RobbW

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> We still have not heard anything about our closing documents and we passed ROFR on 8/3...could the Estoppel process be based on resort?  Just wondering why some are so quick and ours has taken so long



Here's a listing by resort of the average number of days it is taking to receive closing documents after passing ROFR. Loveallthingsmouse, I would think you should be hearing at any moment now. The long Labor Day weekend probably pushed things back a bit.


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

RobbW said:


> Here's a listing by resort of the average number of days it is taking to receive closing documents after passing ROFR. Loveallthingsmouse, I would think you should be hearing at any moment now. The long Labor Day weekend probably pushed things back a bit.


I expected you might have a chart...thanks, it is very interesting to see!!  I'm hoping the docs come soon.


----------



## iluvmcky

I'm a little behind on posting this but....... we received closing docs on 8/27!! ( of course while we were away on vacation!)
Passed ROFR on 7/28, closing docs on 8/27. (30 days) I'm confused now on the timing of everything else that still has to happen?! Anyone know??

Thanks! =)


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Received closing documents today!! Passed ROFR 8/3...off to closing, the end is in sight!!


----------



## ell13

Moving to this thread now...

$134-$13,910–100-BLT-Oct-0/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17 – sent 8/13 passed ROFR on 9/8


----------



## RobbW

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> Received closing documents today!! Passed ROFR 8/3...off to closing, the end is in sight!!



Told ya' so! Congrats! Another milestone passed. Now... hurry up and wait some more!


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

RobbW said:


> Told ya' so! Congrats! Another milestone passed. Now... hurry up and wait some more!


You did!  I'm so excited to be almost done...our first BLT years ago was direct buy took no time, last year added on with BCV took about a month start to finish, this add on is testing my patience!!  Onto waiting on closing then points being added


----------



## RobbW

By my own stats, looks like I have another 15 days before I should expect to see closing docs. I'm not a patient man!


----------



## WDW Couple

Excited to be moving over to this thread.....

$78-$16,150-200-SSR-Sept-0/'14, 137/'15, 200/'16-sent 8/14 Passed 9/8


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Yay moving to this board now. Passed rofr today. Hoping this phase goes quickly.


----------



## sticker231

Hopefully this is our week. We passed ROFR on 8/14.


----------



## slh1977

sticker231 said:


> Hopefully this is our week. We passed ROFR on 8/14.


We also passed on 8/14, so hopefully this week!  Seems pretty slow right now, not to many updates of people getting closing docs....


----------



## famy27

RobbW said:


> By my own stats, looks like I have another 15 days before I should expect to see closing docs. I'm not a patient man!



Or maybe you'll get your closing documents today.


----------



## RobbW

famy27 said:


> Or maybe you'll get your closing documents today.



You're like a frickin' mind reader, lady! Yes, as a matter of fact, we just received our closing docs about 30 minutes ago!

Woo hoo!!!!!

To recap:

ROFR Sent: 08/05/15
ROFR Passed: 08/31/15
Closing Docs Received: 09/14/15

From ROFR to Closing Docs was only 14 days! Keeping my ears crossed for everyone else waiting!


----------



## pmaurer74

RobbW said:


> You're like a frickin' mind reader, lady! Yes, as a matter of fact, we just received our closing docs about 30 minutes ago!
> 
> Woo hoo!!!!!
> 
> To recap:
> 
> ROFR Sent: 08/05/15
> ROFR Passed: 08/31/15
> Closing Docs Received: 09/14/15
> 
> From ROFR to Closing Docs was only 14 days! Keeping my ears crossed for everyone else waiting!



no fair!!! we passed ROFR on 8/24! I have heard nothing more.


----------



## RobbW

pmaurer74 said:


> no fair!!! we passed ROFR on 8/24! I have heard nothing more.



It does seem rather unfair. I have no idea how we got them so quickly. Kind of cranked up my anxiety level a bit, though, as now I'm learning just how slowly banks move when it comes to transferring funds in this digital age. You'd think they could have sped this process up a bit by now!


----------



## RobbW

Just goes to prove how past performance does not indicate future results. My reports are showing that it's averaging around 32 days from passing ROFR to getting close docs. I was expecting another couple weeks of waiting.


----------



## pmaurer74

RobbW said:


> It does seem rather unfair. I have no idea how we got them so quickly. Kind of cranked up my anxiety level a bit, though, as now I'm learning just how slowly banks move when it comes to transferring funds in this digital age. You'd think they could have sped this process up a bit by now!


Can you tell me how you received the documents and does the seller have to sign them first?


----------



## Gemini1131

Could be worse. I passed ROFR 7/30 and still waiting on closing docs. I'm thinking that since I can't officially close till 10/12 my docs are at the bottom of the pile


----------



## RobbW

pmaurer74 said:


> Can you tell me how you received the documents and does the seller have to sign them first?



The title company emailed them to us cc'ing the broker. There are no other signatures on the docs yet. So, either we sign them first and then they go to the seller, or both the sellers and buyers get unsigned documents simultaneously to sign them and return them to the title company, which will combine the two signed documents into one fully-executed contract. My guess would be the second option is how it gets done. Otherwise, this would be an even longer process!


----------



## hjlawton

pmaurer74 said:


> no fair!!! we passed ROFR on 8/24! I have heard nothing more.



Joining the club - we are still waiting too and passed ROFR on 8/17!  There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to the process, as others with the same DVC resort have already received closing documents with later ROFR dates.  I wouldn't mind so much, but we have points that expire the end of November! Really hoping to hear something soon...


----------



## sticker231

RobbW said:


> You're like a frickin' mind reader, lady! Yes, as a matter of fact, we just received our closing docs about 30 minutes ago!
> 
> Woo hoo!!!!!
> 
> To recap:
> 
> ROFR Sent: 08/05/15
> ROFR Passed: 08/31/15
> Closing Docs Received: 09/14/15
> 
> From ROFR to Closing Docs was only 14 days! Keeping my ears crossed for everyone else waiting!



Congratulations!

Where is my paperwork that passed 17 days earlier?


----------



## JWG

RobbW said:


> You're like a frickin' mind reader, lady! Yes, as a matter of fact, we just received our closing docs about 30 minutes ago!
> 
> Woo hoo!!!!!
> 
> To recap:
> 
> ROFR Sent: 08/05/15
> ROFR Passed: 08/31/15
> Closing Docs Received: 09/14/15
> 
> From ROFR to Closing Docs was only 14 days! Keeping my ears crossed for everyone else waiting!


Interesting.  BLT was running 33 days on average and you beat that by over half.  We also passed ROFR on a BLT contract on 9/1.  Will we get closing docs in the next few days?  Does the title company greasing the skids get things pushed through?  Does the resale company pushing get things pushed through?

Now I'm super interested to see when we get our docs.


----------



## Popouri DVC

We too passed ROFR on 8/24. I'm still expecting another two weeks.

Congrats Cap'n Jack!!


----------



## RobbW

Gemini1131 said:


> Could be worse. I passed ROFR 7/30 and still waiting on closing docs. I'm thinking that since I can't officially close till 10/12 my docs are at the bottom of the pile



Did your sellers have an upcoming WDW vacation booked using DVC points? If the sellers said they can't close until after 10/12, that's probably the case. I would guess the title company cannot process closing docs until after that date then. Boo!


----------



## RobbW

Similar to the ROFR status updates I post in the other thread, figured I'd put together one for those of you waiting for your closing docs. Below is a listing of buyers who should receive their closing docs within the next week (based on averages) if they haven't already.


----------



## dmontgo

RobbW.. update on my contract  $97 150 BCV FEB 0/15 150/16

Sent for ROFR 7/12
Waived ROFR 8/7
Received closing docs 9/8
Sent docs and payment 9/9
Not sure when closing took place
Deed recorded 9/16
waiting for membership number


----------



## Gemini1131

So feedback when I checked in with the broker was docs should be in the next 14 days as they are working on those that can close now. Yes I do think the original owners have a trip planned. No official rush as we are renting points this year. Just want to get everything together so hopefully it can be filed right away and maybe have the number/discounts for the November trip


----------



## RobbW

Gemini1131 said:


> So feedback when I checked in with the broker was docs should be in the next 14 days as they are working on those that can close now. Yes I do think the original owners have a trip planned. No official rush as we are renting points this year. Just want to get everything together so hopefully it can be filed right away and maybe have the number/discounts for the November trip



Okay. That's kind of what I figured. Resale listings should state/declare if the sellers cannot close until a specific date. If a listing says it cannot close until after a certain date, it's almost always because the buyer has a DVC vacation currently booked. So, title companies cannot prepare closing docs for those contracts until after that date.


----------



## deide71

My timeline
Offer accepted 7/1
Sent to ROFR 7/6
Passed ROFR 8/4
Closing docs 8/31
Returned closing docs 9/11. ( I was on vacation when they came)
Closed 9/14
Recorded on OCC site 9/16
Not too bad.  Some of the hold up was my fault.


----------



## slh1977

I would love to know the Disney Process for Estoppel.   With the technology we have today, this process should no more then a few days.   I'm on day 33 and nothing yet.   Really annoying....   Just venting, don't understand how a process could take so long.


----------



## sticker231

slh1977 said:


> I would love to know the Disney Process for Estoppel.   With the technology we have today, this process should no more then a few days.   I'm on day 33 and nothing yet.   Really annoying....   Just venting, don't understand how a process could take so long.



Same day as you, I have be obsessively checking my inbox.  Hopefully we hear soon. No rhyme or reason to the way things get processed. Hoping for some


----------



## JWG

JWG said:


> JWG---$125-$12,500-100-BLT-Aug-38/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16, PRORATED 2015MF -sent 8/10 -passed 9/2
> 
> Were told to expect estoppel to take 5-6 weeks. Hopefully closed by mid November.



Received our closing docs today!  Now have to wait for the fund transfer so I can get the check cut.  This went faster than expected.

JWG---$125-$12,500-100-BLT-Aug-38/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16, PRORATED 2015MF -sent 8/10 -passed 9/2 -received closing docs 9/16


----------



## hjlawton

hjlawton said:


> Joining the club - we are still waiting too and passed ROFR on 8/17!  There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to the process, as others with the same DVC resort have already received closing documents with later ROFR dates.  I wouldn't mind so much, but we have points that expire the end of November! Really hoping to hear something soon...



Finally received closing documents today!  I had sent an email to the title company this afternoon inquiring about how much longer estoppel would take, and then within the hour had the documents... coincidence?  Makes me wish I had maybe questioned them sooner. Just glad to be onto the next stage!


----------



## sticker231

hjlawton said:


> Finally received closing documents today!  I had sent an email to the title company this afternoon inquiring about how much longer estoppel would take, and then within the hour had the documents... coincidence?  Makes me wish I had maybe questioned them sooner. Just glad to be onto the next stage!



Congratulations.


----------



## pmaurer74

hjlawton said:


> Finally received closing documents today!  I had sent an email to the title company this afternoon inquiring about how much longer estoppel would take, and then within the hour had the documents... coincidence?  Makes me wish I had maybe questioned them sooner. Just glad to be onto the next stage!


maybe I should try that... Should I contact the place I bought it through or the title agency directly?


----------



## hjlawton

pmaurer74 said:


> maybe I should try that... Should I contact the place I bought it through or the title agency directly?




I emailed the closing agent directly through the title agency.  Her name was provided on the information they had sent us after passing ROFR. It is definitely worth a try to contact them, good luck!


----------



## Phatscott25

Happy to report that I'm in this group now!
Phatscott25-$79 - $19,750, 250 – AKV – Jun – 0/’15, 31/’16 250/’17 sent 8/26, *passed 9/18*
Although for me the wait won't be so bad as the seller has an outstanding reservation (disclosed in the listing) and I can't close until December 5 anyway.  My broker said the estoppel will proceed as normal in the meantime.  To those more experienced on here, does this mean that basically everything except the actual closing will be completed by then?


----------



## DVCnewB

Woohoo! We just received our closing docs via email. 

DVCnewB---$86-$23,162-250-SSR-Apr-210/'15, 250/'16, 250/'17-sent 7/31, passed 8/24


----------



## pmaurer74

DVCnewB said:


> Woohoo! We just received our closing docs via email.
> 
> DVCnewB---$86-$23,162-250-SSR-Apr-210/'15, 250/'16, 250/'17-sent 7/31, passed 8/24


Congrats! I passed ROFR the same day... were are my closing docs! this is driving me nuts!


----------



## slh1977

Day 36 and still no word.  Passed RORF on 8/14.  Really getting annoying


----------



## sticker231

slh1977 said:


> Day 36 and still no word.  Passed RORF on 8/14.  Really getting annoying



I'm sharing your frustration.  I don't mind waiting, just crazy how there is no consistency in the process. I just keep reminding myself what the end goal is.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Phatscott25 said:


> Happy to report that I'm in this group now!
> Phatscott25-$79 - $19,750, 250 – AKV – Jun – 0/’15, 31/’16 250/’17 sent 8/26, *passed 9/18*
> Although for me the wait won't be so bad as the seller has an outstanding reservation (disclosed in the listing) and I can't close until December 5 anyway.  My broker said the estoppel will proceed as normal in the meantime.  To those more experienced on here, does this mean that basically everything except the actual closing will be completed by then?


I'm wondering the same thing. I can't close until Dec 12.


----------



## pachelbel9

slh1977 said:


> Day 36 and still no word.  Passed RORF on 8/14.  Really getting annoying



I passed ROFR the same day, and am still waiting. In fact, last night at dinner, my husband asks "What ever happened with that Disney thing, are we still buying it?"

(My poor, unsuspecting DH married into a Disney family, and while he wouldn't shed a tear if he never went again, he did agree to buy "that Disney thing" after seeing our 3 yo's face light up every time she saw a character on our last trip).


----------



## Iamthequeen

Iamthequeen said:


> Our sellers are foreign too, so we are waiting for them to send their paperwork back.


 Well it has been more than a month with the sellers not returning their signed paperwork.  The 45 day mark for returning the docs is tomorrow.  I am beyond upset.  If the paperwork is not in the title company's hand tomorrow, this contract will be cancelled and we will be starting all over


----------



## sticker231

I'm hoping all of us in the 8/14 group get our emails very early this week.


----------



## slh1977

sticker231 said:


> I'm hoping all of us in the 8/14 group get our emails very early this week.


Hope so too.   Want to get onto phase 3 of this waiting process....


----------



## pmaurer74

Iamthequeen said:


> Well it has been more than a month with the sellers not returning their signed paperwork.  The 45 day mark for returning the docs is tomorrow.  I am beyond upset.  If the paperwork is not in the title company's hand tomorrow, this contract will be cancelled and we will be starting all over


That really stinks... I am sorry


----------



## pmaurer74

pachelbel9 said:


> I passed ROFR the same day, and am still waiting. In fact, last night at dinner, my husband asks "What ever happened with that Disney thing, are we still buying it?"
> 
> (My poor, unsuspecting DH married into a Disney family, and while he wouldn't shed a tear if he never went again, he did agree to buy "that Disney thing" after seeing our 3 yo's face light up every time she saw a character on our last trip).



That is awesome... my DH could not care less about the "Disney thing" either..... When I tell him others that passed ROFR after us got their closing docs, he just shrugs. I need to book a trip though and our 7 months window is Nov. 2... cutting it very close.


----------



## slh1977

Okay well I just wrote the Timeshare Store, and still no closing documents yet after passing ROFR on 8/14.   They said they "hope" to close by the end of the month.   This whole process is terrible...


----------



## Gemini1131

Closing docs finally came today (passed ROFR 7/30). Can't officially close till 10/12 but hope to get all my docs and money together this weekend


----------



## sherilynn

Passed ROFR yesterday, 9/21.  So the waiting begins and I'm NOT a patient person.


----------



## ell13

ell13 said:


> Moving to this thread now...
> 
> $134-$13,910–100-BLT-Oct-0/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17 – sent 8/13 passed ROFR on 9/8


Closing docs relieved on 9/22.  WAY faster than anticipated.


----------



## RobbW

ell13 said:


> Closing docs relieved on 9/22.  WAY faster than anticipated.



Woo hoo! Congrats! The positive, magical power of BLT strikes again!


----------



## ell13

Lol. That and I feel like I've overpaid by $8/pt. :|


----------



## RobbW

RobbW said:


> It does seem rather unfair. I have no idea how we got them so quickly. Kind of cranked up my anxiety level a bit, though, as now I'm learning just how slowly banks move when it comes to transferring funds in this digital age. You'd think they could have sped this process up a bit by now!



My bank's hold on transferred funds finally released today. So, cashier's check and signed closing docs have already been FedExed overnight with priority delivery for tomorrow morning at 10:30am. Verified with title company that they have already received the sellers' signed documents. So, we don't have to worry about waiting on them.

However, now we have to wait on the actually closing. Title company told me that usually it takes about two weeks to get updates and prep the deed for recording. BUT, they are processing a large number of files right now, which is delaying the process a bit longer than usual. Our closing is currently set for 10/18. Ugh, just when I thought we were getting so close!

Oh well, I'll keep my ears crossed for another miraculous quick process demonstrating the power and magic of the BLT!


----------



## pmaurer74

Title company told me 7-10 more days for closing documents.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

ILoveMyKellen---$95-$16,150-170-BWV-Sept-77/'15, 170/'16, 170/'17, sent 9/3 (ROFR) Passed 9/23

One hurdle cleared. On to the next......


----------



## charminnie

My contract passed ROFR on 9/14.  Is there anything i need to do for the Estoppel process or I do just sit back and wait?


----------



## Eric Topp

Sit back and wait. Disney has "promised" about speeding this up to 10 days but so far it seems to be pixie dust! Looks like ROFR is running ~22 days now.


----------



## pmaurer74

Eric Topp said:


> Sit back and wait. Disney has "promised" about speeding this up to 10 days but so far it seems to be pixie dust! Looks like ROFR is running ~22 days now.


I am at 30 days tomorrow... people are right, this part of the process is worse than waiting on ROFR.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Hoping for pixie dust and blt Magic to get my docs tomorrow. *** said I should receive them in 10-14 days from how things have been running.


----------



## girli565

girli565---$90-$10,800-120-SSR-March-79/'15, 120/'16, 120/'17 -sent 9/2 for ROFR, Passed ROFR on 9/23!

Finished one wait and now on to the next one, lol! We are using ***, any idea on average wait times?


----------



## sticker231

One month and ten days, still waiting 

Looks like the 8/14 ROFR group's paperwork went to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## pachelbel9

sticker231 said:


> One month and ten days, still waiting
> 
> Looks like the 8/14 ROFR group's paperwork went to the bottom of the pile.


This is killing me. Our sellers are international, and from what I'm reading in another thread, I may have another 3 week wait on them getting something notarized. I was patient for so long, and now I'm just getting antsy. Heaven help me if they back out (reading horror stories on here).


----------



## Iamthequeen

pachelbel9 said:


> This is killing me. Our sellers are international, and from what I'm reading in another thread, I may have another 3 week wait on them getting something notarized. I was patient for so long, and now I'm just getting antsy. Heaven help me if they back out (reading horror stories on here).



I hope they are not the same sellers we had (they were selling 3 separate contracts).  After our agent emailed them twice, they responded on September 9 that they were taking the documents to be notarized and would send them express by Fed Ex.  We passed estoppel on August 10.  As of today, no documents have been received from them.  Since it is after 45 days, I cancelled the contract for their failure to complete their part of the contract.  Our agent urged me to stick with it, however, I am not confident that the sellers have even sent the documents at this point.  We made an offer on another contract and so we will start over, hopefully with a seller who actually wants to sell their points.  Just wish that I had some recourse against the seller, but I don't.


----------



## slh1977

sticker231 said:


> One month and ten days, still waiting
> 
> Looks like the 8/14 ROFR group's paperwork went to the bottom of the pile.



I called on Tuesday, the Title company said by Thursday it would be done, and of course still not done.   This process is a joke...


----------



## slh1977

And of course today is finally the day.  After much complaining finally got our closing papers today.  Took 42 days since ROFR on 8/14


----------



## sticker231

slh1977 said:


> And of course today is finally the day.  After much complaining finally got our closing papers today.  Took 42 days since ROFR on 8/14



Congratulations!


----------



## pachelbel9

slh1977 said:


> And of course today is finally the day.  After much complaining finally got our closing papers today.  Took 42 days since ROFR on 8/14



I sent an email at 4pm asking for the status on mine (also 8/14), and got the closing docs emailed to me an hour and a half later. Interesting.


----------



## ohana99

passed ROFR on 8/31 and got my closing docs today! Now on to wait some more


----------



## sticker231

pachelbel9 said:


> I sent an email at 4pm asking for the status on mine (also 8/14), and got the closing docs emailed to me an hour and a half later. Interesting.


I sent an email also, was told they were waiting for my loan information and I  should receive my closing docs next week.


----------



## Popouri DVC

No closing documents for us yet... Passed ROFR on 8/24. 

Estoppel... One more thing without rhyme or reason...


----------



## pmaurer74

Popouri DVC said:


> No closing documents for us yet... Passed ROFR on 8/24.
> 
> Estoppel... One more thing without rhyme or reason...


me neither.... looks like at least one more week. How long from closing documents to getting our points? I need my points by Nov. 2!


----------



## pachelbel9

pmaurer74 said:


> me neither.... looks like at least one more week. How long from closing documents to getting our points? I need my points by Nov. 2!



Looks like from the day you close to the day you get your letter with your membership number is roughly 3 weeks. We got our docs yesterday, and it says they want to close on the 8th, so roughly 4 werks from docs to close?  You could probably get in faster if you try calling for your number instead of waiting for the letter.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

No luck yesterday guess we broke the streak of blt in 14 days. Hoping to get the docs soon as we want to do a last min trip in dec.


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

We passed on 8/24 too so tomorrow is 35 days. Urgh! It just seems like each step takes longer and longer.


----------



## NJRutgersFan

pachelbel9 said:


> Looks like from the day you close to the day you get your letter with your membership number is roughly 3 weeks. We got our docs yesterday, and it says they want to close on the 8th, so roughly 4 werks from docs to close?  You could probably get in faster if you try calling for your number instead of waiting for the letter.



For what it's worth, we closed on our first contract on Friday, 9/11, and received the letter in the mail (NJ) on Saturday, 9/26, 15 days later. This was the only part of the process that went faster than expected!!


----------



## AmyKat

AmyKat---$67-$15,106-218-OKW-Feb-0/'15, 256/'16, 218/'17, seller pays '15 MF- sent 9/8 (ROFR) Passed 9/25


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Just got out email with closing docs! 
Yay!! 35 days for us.
On to the next wait.


----------



## sticker231

I think I'm the longest current wait. Patiently waiting since 8/14.


----------



## Hockeymouse57

Can anyone advise whether ROFC, Estoppel, or closing times vary depending on whether the property sold was owned outright or there was a loan remaining?  We recently sold our timeshare and are trying to determine how long until we are paid.  Our timeshare did not have a loan against it.  Thanks!


----------



## mickeyman

Passed ROFR today on my 160 point AKV for $75 per point. Only took 13 days to pass. Hopefully I will be as lucky with closing documents


----------



## Popouri DVC

I wonder if we will ever have closing documents....

Passed ROFR 8/24.


----------



## kniquy

Officially joined the estoppel group today for our AKV contract. Loved the email that said the "property is officially yours". --  Now the next waiting game. 

Does anyone know how long you have to send the final payment once the contract gets through estoppel?  

Our time line has been
Offer made and accepted 9/5
Sent to ROFR 9/9
Waived 9/30
I'm guessing estoppel starts the day we pass or by the next day.  Not sure of that one.


----------



## Birtie

Yes our email yesterday also said "property is officially yours", a little premature I think.

Birtie---$83-$11,664-135-SSR-Aug-6/’15, 135/’16, 135/’17-sent 9/8 Passed 9/30  

Now for the next stage


----------



## pangyal

kniquy said:


> Officially joined the estoppel group today for our AKV contract. Loved the email that said the "property is officially yours". --  Now the next waiting game.
> 
> Does anyone know how long you have to send the final payment once the contract gets through estoppel?
> 
> Our time line has been
> Offer made and accepted 9/5
> Sent to ROFR 9/9
> Waived 9/30
> I'm guessing estoppel starts the day we pass or by the next day.  Not sure of that one.


LOL, especially as it's neither a property or officially yours .

Once the contract makes it through estoppel sometime this century, your closing agent will prepare your closing documents and email them to you. And only then do you need to worry about money!


----------



## pangyal

I'm sad that I don't have much to wait for right now, and then I remembered we have our Fixed Week VGF in the works, so I can wait for the estoppel there!

So, timeline on this one:

Offer accepted: August 19
Sent to ROFR: August 24
Passed ROFR: Sept. 16
Estoppel Date: 2021? (LOL)

We also have an Old Key West that passed ROFR on June 18 and still hasn't closed because Disney's underwriters keep kicking back the poor seller's Power of Attorney documents. He's been in court multiple times and has gotten them the paperwork as he understands they need, and they keep finding something in the paperwork that doesn't work for the State of Florida so they make him redo it. UGH!


----------



## mickeyman

So I passed ROFR on September 28th and I talked to title agency today and they have received the estoppel from Disney and I will have my closing documents later today or tomorrow! 13 days for ROFR and now 3-4 days for estoppel. Don't know what I did to be so lucky


----------



## AmyKat

That's great!  We passed ROFR on September 25th.  I wonder if we're close to receiving estoppel, too.  How exciting!


----------



## mickeyman

I bought mine through Fidelity. I think they are the company that Disney recommends so I wonder if they expedite the process for buyers from fidelity


----------



## AmyKat

I bought mine through Fidelity too.


----------



## girli565

mickeyman said:


> So I passed ROFR on September 28th and I talked to title agency today and they have received the estoppel from Disney and I will have my closing documents later today or tomorrow! 13 days for ROFR and now 3-4 days for estoppel. Don't know what I did to be so lucky


What title company does fidelity use?


----------



## AmyKat

girli565 said:


> What title company does fidelity use?



I believe it's Duncan Title & Escrow


----------



## sticker231

Got our closing docs today. 

ROFR was 8/14.

Hoping others waiting get some news today also.


----------



## pmaurer74

sticker231 said:


> Got our closing docs today.
> 
> ROFR was 8/14.
> 
> Hoping others waiting get some news today also.


finally great!


----------



## pmaurer74

I have been bugging the title company and she said next week. She said they are working on estoppels they received Sept 1-3 and ours was after that.. if we passed ROFR on 8-24  why is ours after Sept 1-3?


----------



## AmyKat

What title company did you use (if you don't mind sharing)?


----------



## pmaurer74

AmyKat said:


> What title company did you use (if you don't mind sharing)?


Magic Vacation Title


----------



## sticker231

pmaurer74 said:


> Magic Vacation Title



When I asked, I was told they had received over 700 estoppel requests at one time. Still not sure how certain files rise to the top quicker.


----------



## Popouri DVC

Finally got closing documents yesterday, October 1!!!

Yay!!!!

So on to the next stage of waiting, but I'm not really in any hurry...

Popouri DVC: VGF 50 points June $7,500 150 pp. 0/15, 0/16.

AND

Popouri DVC: VGF 50 points June $7,500 150 pp. 0/15, 0/16.


----------



## mickeyman

girli565 said:


> What title company does fidelity use?


Vacation world title


----------



## WDW Couple

WDW Couple said:


> Excited to be moving over to this thread.....
> 
> $78-$16,150-200-SSR-Sept-0/'14, 137/'15, 200/'16-sent 8/14 Passed 9/8



Received our closing documents on 9/25 (17 days from ROFR) just as we landed in Boston for an 8-day vacation!  Sent documents and check out today.


----------



## mickeyman

My contract was sent for ROFR on 9/15 passed 9/28 13 days! Received closing docs today, only took 7 days. Expected close date is on or before 10/23. I've been so lucky with how fast it has gone for me


----------



## girli565

mickeyman said:


> My contract was sent for ROFR on 9/15 passed 9/28 13 days! Received closing docs today, only took 7 days. Expected close date is on or before 10/23. I've been so lucky with how fast it has gone for me


What resale co and title co are you using? Just curious to see if there's any rhyme or reason why some get closing docs so quickly and others don't.


----------



## girli565

girli565 said:


> girli565---$90-$10,800-120-SSR-March-79/'15, 120/'16, 120/'17 -sent 9/2 for ROFR, Passed ROFR on 9/23!
> 
> Finished one wait and now on to the next one, lol! We are using ***, any idea on average wait times?


So we had decided initially to use Monera to finance the purchase but yesterday we switched to another timeshare financing company because we got a better rate.  I called Magic vacation title just to make sure we weren't too far into the process where changing our financer would be a problem. There were no issues with the change because none of our documents had been done yet. I guess we're in for a long wait on this one, lol.


----------



## mickeyman

girli565 said:


> What resale co and title co are you using? Just curious to see if there's any rhyme or reason why some get closing docs so quickly and others don't.


I purchased through fidelity and the title company is vacation world title. They told me they had the estoppel 3 days after it passed ROFR and just took them a couple days to get all the paper work together


----------



## pmaurer74

girli565 said:


> What resale co and title co are you using? Just curious to see if there's any rhyme or reason why some get closing docs so quickly and others don't.


I emailed my sales rep telling him of my frustration we are over 6 weeks past ROFR and I doubt we will get our points by the 7 months window now


----------



## AmyKat

mickeyman said:


> My contract was sent for ROFR on 9/15 passed 9/28 13 days! Received closing docs today, only took 7 days. Expected close date is on or before 10/23. I've been so lucky with how fast it has gone for me



We used fidelity, too.  We sent our contract to ROFR on 9/8 and passed on 9/25.  We haven't heard anything on estoppel yet.  There just doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason.  Or maybe there are just too many variables.  You would also have to look at resort, number of points, number of points available, price per point, financing or not, ....


----------



## mickeyman

AmyKat said:


> We used fidelity, too.  We sent our contract to ROFR on 9/8 and passed on 9/25.  We haven't heard anything on estoppel yet.  There just doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason.  Or maybe there are just too many variables.  You would also have to look at resort, number of points, number of points available, price per point, financing or not, ....


I am AKV 160 point contract and I'm financing. If I wasn't financing I would've had closing documents last week.


----------



## AmyKat

I'm OKW 218 point contract and I'm financing. 

So, we have similar point contracts, different locations, same broker.  You submitted for ROFR a week after I did and passed 3 days later.  You received closing docs within 7 days and I haven't heard anything on estoppel in 12 days.  There doesn't seem to be any method to the madness.

Oh, our seller is in the UK.  That will make our process slower too.


----------



## pmaurer74

FINALLLLLLYYYYY, we got our closing documents.

7/31 contract sent to ROFR
8/24 passed ROFR
10/7 closing documents received

When is it likely we will get out points?


----------



## sticker231

pmaurer74 said:


> FINALLLLLLYYYYY, we got our closing documents.
> 
> 7/31 contract sent to ROFR
> 8/24 passed ROFR
> 10/7 closing documents received
> 
> When is it likely we will get out points?



Seems to be about two weeks after the closing.


----------



## pmaurer74

sticker231 said:


> Seems to be about two weeks after the closing.


I hope so!


----------



## Popouri DVC

pmaurer74 said:


> FINALLLLLLYYYYY, we got our closing documents.
> 
> 7/31 contract sent to ROFR
> 8/24 passed ROFR
> 10/7 closing documents received
> 
> When is it likely we will get out points?



Our VGF contract went to and passed ROFR the exact same days. We got closing documents 10/1. Seems like it took FOREVER!!!

Congrats! You'll probably get your points when you're on vacation...


----------



## AmyKat

I think I've been thinking about things backwards.  We passed ROFR on 9/25.  I was thinking that I was waiting to hear from Disney on estoppel before we did anything else.  I just reread my email from Fidelity and realized it says "*while we wait for the estoppel* from Disney the title company will begin the closing process.  Specifically the title company will prepare initial closing documents and email them out to Buyer and Seller.  You will receive these documents within the next 7-10 business days."

I'm at 9 business days today and haven't seen anything ... unless I deleted it on accident.  For anyone else that used Fidelity, do you know what email address the documents were sent from?  Do you remember how long after you passed ROFR you received the documents?

Thanks!


----------



## mickeyman

AmyKat said:


> I think I've been thinking about things backwards.  We passed ROFR on 9/25.  I was thinking that I was waiting to hear from Disney on estoppel before we did anything else.  I just reread my email from Fidelity and realized it says "*while we wait for the estoppel* from Disney the title company will begin the closing process.  Specifically the title company will prepare initial closing documents and email them out to Buyer and Seller.  You will receive these documents within the next 7-10 business days."
> 
> I'm at 9 business days today and haven't seen anything ... unless I deleted it on accident.  For anyone else that used Fidelity, do you know what email address the documents were sent from?  Do you remember how long after you passed ROFR you received the documents?
> 
> Thanks!


I recieved closing documents 7 days after ROFR. They came from the title company not fidelity. You could probably call vacation world rite and check on it.


----------



## AmyKat

Thank you!  There is a phone number on that email but I hated to be a pain.


----------



## dvcmom14

I'm at 33 days waiting on closing docs  The wait is killing me! I'm actually sending an email to the title company right now to check on status.


----------



## RobbW

dvcmom14 said:


> I'm at 33 days waiting on closing docs  The wait is killing me! I'm actually sending an email to the title company right now to check on status.



What title company are you using?


----------



## dvcmom14

RobbW said:


> What title company are you using?



We're using Magic Vacation Title. I just got an email from them saying they would have it to us this week, so at least there's progress!


----------



## RobbW

At least *** seems to be very active with their DVC deed filings. They are filing numerous deeds every day. Whereas, our title company claims they are backlogged due to a large volume of closings, and that is why it is taking so long to close on our contract. However, checking the OCC website, our title company is not filing that many DVC deeds (especially compared to ***). Granted, I'm only looking for DVC deed filings, and they could be VERY busy filing non-DVC deeds. So, I guess I should give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## AmyKat

Which title company are you using?  And, can you post the link for the OCC website (because if I google I will get 20 incorrect things)?


----------



## pangyal

AmyKat said:


> Which title company are you using?  And, can you post the link for the OCC website (because if I google I will get 20 incorrect things)?


http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## RobbW

AmyKat said:


> Which title company are you using?  And, can you post the link for the OCC website (because if I google I will get 20 incorrect things)?



We're using Timeshare Title & More.


----------



## Birtie

RobbW said:


> At least *** seems to be very active with their DVC deed filings. They are filing numerous deeds every day. Whereas, our title company claims they are backlogged due to a large volume of closings, and that is why it is taking so long to close on our contract. However, checking the OCC website, our title company is not filing that many DVC deeds (especially compared to ***). Granted, I'm only looking for DVC deed filings, and they could be VERY busy filing non-DVC deeds. So, I guess I should give them the benefit of the doubt.



How do you see on OCC website which title company have filed the deeds?


----------



## RobbW

Birtie said:


> How do you see on OCC website which title company have filed the deeds?



In each deed listing, there is a link to a scanned image of the deed. If you click on that, you can view the actual signed deed. The deed has the title company's name at the top. I wish the name of the title company that files the records was captured as a searchable field, but alas, it's not. So, you have to go that one extra step.


----------



## Birtie

RobbW said:


> In each deed listing, there is a link to a scanned image of the deed. If you click on that, you can view the actual signed deed. The deed has the title company's name at the top. I wish the name of the title company that files the records was captured as a searchable field, but alas, it's not. So, you have to go that one extra step.


Yes I see now. Thanks, it's interesting reading


----------



## Deb123

We passed ROFR on Sept. 24th, the company we are using said the closing documents could take roughly 3 weeks to prepare. The closing company is Timeshare Closing & More. I just sent an email this morning checking on the status of everything. We leave for a 2 week trip to Disney on Oct 23rd, so I won't be able to handle any business during that 2 week time period. Was hoping to have everything tied up by the time we left. Not feeling hopeful though. :/


----------



## mickeyman

Deb123 said:


> We passed ROFR on Sept. 24th, the company we are using said the closing documents could take roughly 3 weeks to prepare. The closing company is Timeshare Closing & More. I just sent an email this morning checking on the status of everything. We leave for a 2 week trip to Disney on Oct 23rd, so I won't be able to handle any business during that 2 week time period. Was hoping to have everything tied up by the time we left. Not feeling hopeful though. :/


We used vacation world title. Had closing documents 7 days after passing ROFR


----------



## AmyKat

mickeyman said:


> We used vacation world title. Had closing documents 7 days after passing ROFR



That was with Fidelity, right?  We used them too.  Passed ROFR on 9/25.  Email said we would have closing documents within 7-10 business days.  Called on Friday (10th business day).  Said we would have them that day or early this week.  Still haven't received them.  I think I check my email every minute these days.


----------



## Deb123

mickeyman said:


> We used vacation world title. Had closing documents 7 days after passing ROFR


 Wow, that was fast!


----------



## RobbW

Woo hoo!!!!! Our recorded deed showed up on the OCC this morning! On to the next, and hopefully final, round of waiting for our DVC member number and points to be loaded.

To recap:

ROFR Sent: 08/05/15
ROFR Passed: 08/31/15
Closing Docs Received: 09/14/15
Closing Docs Returned: 09/22/15 (Delayed due to unexpectedly fast receipt of closing docs. Had to wait on bank transfer.)
Deed Recorded: 10/13/15
DVC Member # and Points Loaded: ???

From "Sent to ROFR" to "Deed Recorded" has been 69 days! Keeping my ears crossed for everyone else waiting!


----------



## mickeyman

AmyKat said:


> That was with Fidelity, right?  We used them too.  Passed ROFR on 9/25.  Email said we would have closing documents within 7-10 business days.  Called on Friday (10th business day).  Said we would have them that day or early this week.  Still haven't received them.  I think I check my email every minute these days.


Yes fidelity.


----------



## AmyKat

After all my whining, I got my closing documents today.  They have the wrong numbers on them so I'm still waiting.  We used Fidelity as our broker and the title company is Duncan Title & Escrow, not Vacation World Title like mickeyman had.  I haven't seen anyone else mention Duncan.  I don't know enough about it to know if it's unusual for a broker to use more than one title company.


----------



## ohana99

Booked my first DVC reservation today! 
8/4- offer accepted
8/5- sent to ROFR
8/31- passed ROFR
9/25- passed estoppel 
10/5- deed recorded
10/13- in DVC system, got member number and booked!

Now to look at add-on's....


----------



## hjlawton

ohana99 said:


> Booked my first DVC reservation today!
> 8/4- offer accepted
> 8/5- sent to ROFR
> 8/31- passed ROFR
> 9/25- passed estoppel
> 10/5- deed recorded
> 10/13- in DVC system, got member number and booked!
> 
> Now to look at add-on's....



Congratulations! Did you receive your member number in the mail? Previous posts had stated it was taking almost 3 weeks after the deed was recorded.  We are also waiting after recording on Oct 2. Thanks for posting your update.


----------



## mickeyman

AmyKat said:


> After all my whining, I got my closing documents today.  They have the wrong numbers on them so I'm still waiting.  We used Fidelity as our broker and the title company is Duncan Title & Escrow, not Vacation World Title like mickeyman had.  I haven't seen anyone else mention Duncan.  I don't know enough about it to know if it's unusual for a broker to use more than one title company.


I wonder if this company deals with overseas sellers


----------



## ohana99

hjlawton said:


> Congratulations! Did you receive your member number in the mail? Previous posts had stated it was taking almost 3 weeks after the deed was recorded.  We are also waiting after recording on Oct 2. Thanks for posting your update.


I bet you're in the system. Call member services and tell them you want to book but don't have your member number handy. Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## AmyKat

mickeyman said:


> I wonder if this company deals with overseas sellers



Our seller is overseas so they must.


----------



## dvcmom14

I swear this process is never going to end! The title company says they're waiting on documents from the lender....Waiting on estoppel since we passed ROFR on September 8th!!


----------



## mickeyman

dvcmom14 said:


> I swear this process is never going to end! The title company says they're waiting on documents from the lender....Waiting on estoppel since we passed ROFR on September 8th!!


What lender are you using? We used monera financial and our title company had everything a couple days after passing ROFR


----------



## dvcmom14

mickeyman said:


> What lender are you using? We used monera financial and our title company had everything a couple days after passing ROFR



We're using Monera too! I'm going to start being obnoxious and emailing everyone.


----------



## mickeyman

I would email monera direct, they were very quick with mine


----------



## AmyKat

We used monera too.  They were super quick. Our loan is pretty small.  We didn't need a credit check or anything.  Maybe that's the difference?


----------



## mickeyman

AmyKat said:


> We used monera too.  They were super quick. Our loan is pretty small.  We didn't need a credit check or anything.  Maybe that's the difference?


Monera doesn't credit check anyone. That shouldn't be the reason


----------



## AmyKat

They do have an underwriting process if the loan is over $30,000.


----------



## dvcmom14

I just sent them an email. Our loan is well under $30k and we already had the commitment to finance, so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## AmyKat

That's crazy.  We got our closing papers to sign yesterday and they had the wrong amount of the loan on it.  I forwarded them to our contact at Monera and had new/correct closing documents within an hour.


----------



## Hockeymouse57

Would anyone have any data how long *** is taking from Estoppel to sending closing documents?  We've been really lucky so far but I'm hearing *** is taking 35 days from Estoppel date to e-mail closing.  Does anyone have any experience?
Offer accepted 9/24
ROFR waived 10/5
Estoppel Received 10/6
Waiting for closing Docs...


----------



## dvcmom14

Hockeymouse57 said:


> Would anyone have any data how long *** is taking from Estoppel to sending closing documents?  We've been really lucky so far but I'm hearing *** is taking 35 days from Estoppel date to e-mail closing.  Does anyone have any experience?
> Offer accepted 9/24
> ROFR waived 10/5
> Estoppel Received 10/6
> Waiting for closing Docs...



We are using *** and I'm sad to say, we passed ROFR 37 days ago and we're still waiting on closing docs


----------



## Hockeymouse57

Yuck... Is their any mortgage associated with the property you are buying?  Seller doesn't have a mortgage with this one so I'm hoping it will be faster.
Is *** adding any staff to help with bottleneck?


----------



## Deb123

Received an email yesterday that we should have our closing documents by sometime next week. We passed ROFR on Sept. 24. As I'll be leaving for a 2 week trip next Friday to Disney, I'd hoped to have all of this wrapped up by then.
Can someone that's been through this before walk me through the process once I get my closing papers? What happens next?
Thank you!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Hockeymouse57 said:


> Yuck... Is their any mortgage associated with the property you are buying?  Seller doesn't have a mortgage with this one so I'm hoping it will be faster.
> Is *** adding any staff to help with bottleneck?



I have two contracts waiting for *** to close and both are cash deals with free and clear titles and domestic parties that passed ROFR in mid and late September.  It's been no faster for me.  I was told yesterday that they are still working on closings where estoppels were received two weeks prior to mine.  That puts the typical time-frame from ROFR to closing at well over 40 days.  I say "typical" because there have been some that have closed much faster for some reason.


----------



## AmyKat

We passed ROFR on 9/25 and received our closing documents on 10/13.  They sent an email with all the documents attached.  You print them out and sign the closing statement.  The closing statement has to be mailed back with a cashiers check or money order.  After that, you sit and wait some more.


----------



## Deb123

AmyKat said:


> We passed ROFR on 9/25 and received our closing documents on 10/13.  They sent an email with all the documents attached.  You print them out and sign the closing statement.  The closing statement has to be mailed back with a cashiers check or money order.  After that, you sit and wait some more.


Sign the closing papers, mail in with check. So then you'll have to wait on the membership number? Is that right?


----------



## RobbW

Deb123 said:


> Sign the closing papers, mail in with check. So then you'll have to wait on the membership number? Is that right?



Whoa, whoa, WHOA! Slow them horses down, missy! (J/K!) There's a whole lotta waitin' steps you're missin':

1. Sign the closing papers, mail in with check.
2. Wait impatiently for word that the title company received yours and sellers' closing docs.
3. Wait impatiently for title company to process closing docs and close the contract.
3A. If you're using TT&M as your title company, you'll be forced to wait impatiently as they go back to Disney AGAIN to re-verify points and any unpaid MFs.
4. Wait impatiently for title company to record deed with Orange County and for said recorded deed to actually show up on the OCC search site.
5. Wait impatiently for Disney to receive documentation on closing and transfer of title.
6. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail you your membership letter.
7. Wait impatiently on hold after you call Disney to get your activation code and have your online account set up.
8. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail your member cards and DVC car magnets in a separate, later mailing (WTH? Why not just send it with the member number in the first mailing?)
9. Wait impatiently for points to magically appear in your DVC account!
10. Jump and dance for joy...
11. Wait impatiently for your first vacation as a DVC owner!


----------



## RobbW

For the record, I'm still waiting impatiently on Step #5!


----------



## AmyKat

RobbW said:


> Whoa, whoa, WHOA! Slow them horses down, missy! (J/K!) There's a whole lotta waitin' steps you're missin':
> 
> 1. Sign the closing papers, mail in with check.
> 2. Wait impatiently for word that the title company received yours and sellers' closing docs.
> 3. Wait impatiently for title company to process closing docs and close the contract.
> 3A. If you're using TT&M as your title company, you'll be forced to wait impatiently as they go back to Disney AGAIN to re-verify points and any unpaid MFs.
> 4. Wait impatiently for title company to record deed with Orange County and for said recorded deed to actually show up on the OCC search site.
> 5. Wait impatiently for Disney to receive documentation on closing and transfer of title.
> 6. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail you your membership letter.
> 7. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail your DVC account activation code in a separate, later mailing (WTHeck?)
> 8. Wait impatiently for points to magically appear in your DVC account!
> 9. Jump and dance for joy...
> 10. Wait impatiently for your first vacation as a DVC owner!



I love that!  When you magically update all the DVC threads, that needs to be post #1 on each thread.  Then you can bold the points that apply to that thread.

We aren't using TT&M so we get to skip step 3A.  I guess we're on step 2 now.  Our sellers are in the UK so I'm expecting it to take a little longer.


----------



## pmaurer74

RobbW said:


> Whoa, whoa, WHOA! Slow them horses down, missy! (J/K!) There's a whole lotta waitin' steps you're missin':
> 
> 1. Sign the closing papers, mail in with check.
> 2. Wait impatiently for word that the title company received yours and sellers' closing docs.
> 3. Wait impatiently for title company to process closing docs and close the contract.
> 3A. If you're using TT&M as your title company, you'll be forced to wait impatiently as they go back to Disney AGAIN to re-verify points and any unpaid MFs.
> 4. Wait impatiently for title company to record deed with Orange County and for said recorded deed to actually show up on the OCC search site.
> 5. Wait impatiently for Disney to receive documentation on closing and transfer of title.
> 6. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail you your membership letter.
> 7. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail your DVC account activation code in a separate, later mailing (WTHeck?)
> 8. Wait impatiently for points to magically appear in your DVC account!
> 9. Jump and dance for joy...
> 10. Wait impatiently for your first vacation as a DVC owner!




I am on step 3.... received word they have all closing documents and just waiting to close.


----------



## pmaurer74

Hockeymouse57 said:


> Would anyone have any data how long *** is taking from Estoppel to sending closing documents?  We've been really lucky so far but I'm hearing *** is taking 35 days from Estoppel date to e-mail closing.  Does anyone have any experience?
> Offer accepted 9/24
> ROFR waived 10/5
> Estoppel Received 10/6
> Waiting for closing Docs...


 6 1/2 weeks for us


----------



## jnjhuddle

RobbW said:


> Whoa, whoa, WHOA! Slow them horses down, missy! (J/K!) There's a whole lotta waitin' steps you're missin':
> 
> 1. Sign the closing papers, mail in with check.
> 2. Wait impatiently for word that the title company received yours and sellers' closing docs.
> 3. Wait impatiently for title company to process closing docs and close the contract.
> 3A. If you're using TT&M as your title company, you'll be forced to wait impatiently as they go back to Disney AGAIN to re-verify points and any unpaid MFs.
> 4. Wait impatiently for title company to record deed with Orange County and for said recorded deed to actually show up on the OCC search site.
> 5. Wait impatiently for Disney to receive documentation on closing and transfer of title.
> 6. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail you your membership letter.
> 7. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail your DVC account activation code in a separate, later mailing (WTHeck?)
> 8. Wait impatiently for points to magically appear in your DVC account!
> 9. Jump and dance for joy...
> 10. Wait impatiently for your first vacation as a DVC owner!


RobbW...
I have a correction for you because Step 7 does not happen!!! You will not get a second mailing with an activation code. Once you receive your letter with membership number (step 6), you call the number for member services and they walk you through setting up your online account and give you an activation code over the phone. You will then be fre to use your points!!  The seperate mailing they send you will include your membership cards and points book and.....wait for it..........
2 DVC magnets for your car.


----------



## sticker231

Stuck on #3. Was told earlier this morning it should be by Monday, just got an email it should close by Wednesday.

At this point it doesn't matter, we seems to have extended waits at each step. I was hoping to get an AP at the DVC rate for our trip at the end of the month, thats not happening. Hopefully we close in time for our December trip and I'll do it then.


----------



## RobbW

jnjhuddle said:


> RobbW...
> I have a correction for you because Step 7 does not happen!!! You will not get a second mailing with an activation code. Once you receive your letter with membership number (step 6), you call the number for member services and they walk you through setting up your online account and give you an activation code over the phone. You will then be fre to use your points!!  The seperate mailing they send you will include your membership cards and points book and.....wait for it..........
> 2 DVC magnets for your car.



My most sincere apologies! I have edited my post with your corrections. I'm only on step #5 at the moment. So, I'm not intimately familiar with the remaining steps! ;-)


----------



## Deb123

RobbW said:


> Whoa, whoa, WHOA! Slow them horses down, missy! (J/K!) There's a whole lotta waitin' steps you're missin':
> 
> 1. Sign the closing papers, mail in with check.
> 2. Wait impatiently for word that the title company received yours and sellers' closing docs.
> 3. Wait impatiently for title company to process closing docs and close the contract.
> 3A. If you're using TT&M as your title company, you'll be forced to wait impatiently as they go back to Disney AGAIN to re-verify points and any unpaid MFs.
> 4. Wait impatiently for title company to record deed with Orange County and for said recorded deed to actually show up on the OCC search site.
> 5. Wait impatiently for Disney to receive documentation on closing and transfer of title.
> 6. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail you your membership letter.
> 7. Wait impatiently on hold after you call Disney to get your activation code and have your online account set up.
> 8. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail your member cards and DVC car magnets in a separate, later mailing (WTH? Why not just send it with the member number in the first mailing?)
> 9. Wait impatiently for points to magically appear in your DVC account!
> 10. Jump and dance for joy...
> 11. Wait impatiently for your first vacation as a DVC owner!


 
Well we are using TT&M so I guess it means wait, wait and then wait some more!! If they don't get the closing papers to me before next Friday, they will be the ones waiting on me to get back from vacation to send the check!!


----------



## dvcmom14

FINALLY got closing docs yesterday (that's 37 days after passing ROFR, folks)!


----------



## ktmo

I passed ROFR on September 23rd.  I just heard from TT&M that I won't close until the "on or before" date on my contract which is not until December.  That date is 100 days from signing the contract and 77 after passing ROFR, and then I probably won't get my points until next year.  If this is the case, I am very disappointed.


----------



## dvcmom14

Resale is definitely not the fast route...just the cheaper route


----------



## AmyKat

I don't think any of us expect it to be fast.  I do think most of us reasonably expect our resale contracts to close by the "close by" date in the contract.  That's a little extreme in the slowness department.


----------



## pmaurer74

AmyKat said:


> I don't think any of us expect it to be fast.  I do think most of us reasonably expect our resale contracts to close by the "close by" date in the contract.  That's a little extreme in the slowness department.


My close by date on the contract I believe was yesterday....


----------



## mickeyman

I dont know what I did to get so lucky but I'm closing today. 
Sent to ROFR 9/15
Passed 9/28
Closing docs. 10/5
Returned docs. 10/13
Closing 10/16


----------



## dvcmom14

mickeyman said:


> I dont know what I did to get so lucky but I'm closing today.
> Sent to ROFR 9/15
> Passed 9/28
> Closing docs. 10/5
> Returned docs. 10/13
> Closing 10/16



WOW!! Congratulations!! That's some pixie dust!


----------



## pmaurer74

I received notification that we closed and the deed was sent to Orange County so about 9 days after receiving closing docs. 2-3 more weeks to wait.


----------



## sticker231

pmaurer74 said:


> I received notification that we closed and the deed was sent to Orange County so about 9 days after receiving closing docs. 2-3 more weeks to wait.



Congratulations


----------



## Popouri DVC

Deed recorded 10/14. 

On to the next step...


----------



## pmaurer74

deed recorded 10/19  now waiting for member letter and number and points!


----------



## mickeyman

pmaurer74 said:


> deed recorded 10/19  now waiting for member letter and number and points!


I was recorded today too. It's the final countdown now!!


----------



## sticker231

Just got my closed/ recorded email!


----------



## WhalerFan

Our OKW addon contract

8/24 submitted for ROFR
9/16 passed ROFR
still waiting on *** to get us closing documents.


----------



## AmyKat

RobbW said:


> 1. Sign the closing papers, mail in with check.
> 2. Wait impatiently for word that the title company received yours and sellers' closing docs.
> 3. Wait impatiently for title company to process closing docs and close the contract.
> 3A. If you're using TT&M as your title company, you'll be forced to wait impatiently as they go back to Disney AGAIN to re-verify points and any unpaid MFs.
> 4. Wait impatiently for title company to record deed with Orange County and for said recorded deed to actually show up on the OCC search site.
> 5. Wait impatiently for Disney to receive documentation on closing and transfer of title.
> 6. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail you your membership letter.
> 7. Wait impatiently on hold after you call Disney to get your activation code and have your online account set up.
> 8. Wait impatiently for Disney to mail your member cards and DVC car magnets in a separate, later mailing (WTH? Why not just send it with the member number in the first mailing?)
> 9. Wait impatiently for points to magically appear in your DVC account!
> 10. Jump and dance for joy...
> 11. Wait impatiently for your first vacation as a DVC owner!



I just got an email from the title company telling me they received my check and signed closing documents.  According to their letter (not Robb's lovely list above), they now prepare the deed and send it to the seller.  The seller has to sign the deed and send it back.  Does that sound right?  Our seller is in the UK so I'm guessing this will take a little extra time.  Waiting on ROFR was the easy part!  All these other step...wait...step...wait...step...wait ... are driving me crazy.


----------



## mickeyman

AmyKat said:


> I just got an email from the title company telling me they received my check and signed closing documents.  According to their letter (not Robb's lovely list above), they now prepare the deed and send it to the seller.  The seller has to sign the deed and send it back.  Does that sound right?  Our seller is in the UK so I'm guessing this will take a little extra time.  Waiting on ROFR was the easy part!  All these other step...wait...step...wait...step...wait ... are driving me crazy.


With ours we didn't have to wait on the seller to sign the deed. He actually got it and returned it before we returned our documents. The seller got their paper work the same time we did


----------



## AmyKat

Your's has been moving at the speed of light compared to mine.  I think we're both using the same broker (Fidelity) but have different title companies and your seller is domestic (right?).  I think we put our offers in about the same time.  It would be interesting (to me at least) to line up all our dates when everything is finished and see the differences.


----------



## mickeyman

AmyKat said:


> Your's has been moving at the speed of light compared to mine.  I think we're both using the same broker (Fidelity) but have different title companies and your seller is domestic (right?).  I think we put our offers in about the same time.  It would be interesting (to me at least) to line up all our dates when everything is finished and see the differences.


But I think they should've gotten there paper work the same time you did. Shouldn't have to wait to get it until you return yours. My time line is

Sent to ROFR 9/15
Passed ROFR 9/28
Closing docs received 10/5
Closing docs returned 10/13
Closed 10/16
Recorded in county 10/19


----------



## AmyKat

Sent to ROFR 9/15                     9/8
Passed ROFR 9/28                     9/25 
Closing docs received 10/5         10/13
Closing docs returned 10/13       10/16
Closed 10/16                           not yet
Recorded in county 10/19           not yet

My dates in hot pink.  I guess I don't understand why they would say they have to wait on my signed closing documents before they send the updated deed to the seller.  It sounds like they didn't have to wait in your case.  The form letter they send with the closing documents is so poorly written, it's hard to tell what they really mean.  Step 1 is clear - it says as soon as full payment and all necessary paperwork is received they will prepare the deed.  Step 2 says (copied & pasted)

*2.  Sending the prepared Deed to the Seller:* Typically we take 3-4 days for deed preparation if all information is received. _(i.e. Full names, Addresses, Phone Numbers & SS# if Necessary)_ We then, send the prepared Deed and any other documents to the Seller. *(Allow 5 days for the Seller to receive)* In some cases, deeds have to be sent to several different addresses to receive signatures. (However, usually it is husband and wife, *(Allow 5 days for signing,* for the seller to fit in his/her schedule.) *(Allow 5 days for returning Documents to our office.)*

I think they are trying to say that I should expect it to take up to 20 days after they've received my check before they can record the deed.


----------



## WhalerFan

WhalerFan said:


> Our OKW addon contract
> 
> 8/24 submitted for ROFR
> 9/16 passed ROFR
> still waiting on *** to get us closing documents.



Sent an email to *** late yesterday afternoon and got my closing documents this morning! Don't know if I was already at the top of the stack or my email sped it up. So we finally are moving on to the next step.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

received closing docs yesterday and mailed them today.  hoping seller sends hers quickly and we can close asap


----------



## ustasmom

girli565 said:


> So we had decided initially to use Monera to finance the purchase but yesterday we switched to another timeshare financing company because we got a better rate.  I called Magic vacation title just to make sure we weren't too far into the process where changing our financer would be a problem. There were no issues with the change because none of our documents had been done yet. I guess we're in for a long wait on this one, lol.



How late wasn't too late? And who did you switch to? I have one in the works and another one that I didn't submit the contract yet.


----------



## knobster

Our timeline thus far:

Offer accepted: 9/14
ROFR: 9/25
Received closing documents: 10/21

In both this and my last contract (different broker and different closing company), they didn't tell me when they received estoppel. I specifically asked this time and they didn't answer the question. Maybe I asked too many questions at once.


----------



## AmyKat

Is anyone else checking deed recordings on the Orange County site?  Robb?  Have you seen any Old Key West contracts get posted lately?  I can only find a couple in 2015 so I'm thinking my search parameters must be off.


----------



## RobbW

AmyKat said:


> Is anyone else checking deed recordings on the Orange County site?  Robb?  Have you seen any Old Key West contracts get posted lately?  I can only find a couple in 2015 so I'm thinking my search parameters must be off.



The only time I was religiously checking the OCC site was when I was waiting for my deed to record. However, I believe if you're looking for OKW deeds, you might be using the wrong search parameters. OKW was the original DVC property, and I believe Disney refers to it as the Disney Vacation Club in its filings, whereas other properties you will see "The Bay Lake Towers at Contemporary Resort" or "The Villas at Wilderness Lodge". I don't remember the exact wording, but trying searching for "vacation club" or something similar in the legal remarks field.


----------



## AmyKat

That makes sense.  I was wondering why some deeds didn't specify a resort name!  Thank you!


----------



## RobbW

Okay, just checked on the OCC site. The actual wording for OKW is "Disney Vacation Club at WALT DISNEY WORLD Resort".


----------



## AmyKat

Thank you!


----------



## RobbW

Just did another search and between Sunday and today, there have been 21 deeds recorded for "Disney Vacation Club at WALT DISNEY WORLD Resort".


----------



## RobbW

@AmyKat, according to my data, OKW is averaging about 34 days from passing ROFR to receiving closing docs. You passed ROFR on 09/25. So, I'd put receipt of your closing docs at around 10/29. Give you and your sellers 2-5 days to turn the closing docs around and get them back in. After all signed docs and payments have been received, give the title company anywhere from 3 days to 2 weeks to get your deed recorded. Some buyers have gotten lucky and their title company recorded their deed the day after receiving all parties' closing docs. Others, like me, waited two weeks for the title company to get around to filing. I'd say you should start checking OCC for your deed being recorded anywhere between 11/6 - 11/20.

With that said, I hope I'm wrong and you've got some pixie dust heading your way for a fast closing and recording! Ears crossed!


----------



## AmyKat

Thank you!  We received our closing docs on 10/14 and returned them on 10/16.  Title company confirmed receipt on 10/19.  The seller is in the UK so I'm expecting a little more time for their side.  Slow day (week) at work so I've been poking around on the OCC site.  I realized that I hadn't received anything to sign for my loan so I emailed Monera about that and they've sent something to the title company that I should have today (yeah, right).  No matter how much I keep my side moving, I'm still waiting on international mail.

We would like to book a trip for spring break and I can feel the clock ticking.  But, we're no strangers to split stays so as long as I can make the points work, I don't mind changing rooms every day.


----------



## mickeyman

AmyKat said:


> Thank you!  We received our closing docs on 10/14 and returned them on 10/16.  Title company confirmed receipt on 10/19.  The seller is in the UK so I'm expecting a little more time for their side.  Slow day (week) at work so I've been poking around on the OCC site.  I realized that I hadn't received anything to sign for my loan so I emailed Monera about that and they've sent something to the title company that I should have today (yeah, right).  No matter how much I keep my side moving, I'm still waiting on international mail.
> 
> We would like to book a trip for spring break and I can feel the clock ticking.  But, we're no strangers to split stays so as long as I can make the points work, I don't mind changing rooms every day.


My paperwork from monera was included with my closing documents. You will need to get them notarized and then sent back to title company. The mortgage will also show up on occ site


----------



## AmyKat

mickeyman said:


> The mortgage will also show up on occ site



Right.  That's what clued me in to the fact that someone had screwed up by not sending the mortgage documents to me.  I just received them.  Luckily, several of my employees are notaries so that part will be easy.


----------



## RobbW

Thanks for your data on the closing docs. Don't know how I missed you posting those dates.


----------



## Zobie

We are first time buyers.  So far it looks like we have a bit of pixie dust! Sent ROFR 10/13 Passed 10/23!  Now just hoping the magic continues through the process.  Hope to book in early Dec at the 11th month mark, but overall just hoping we have no major issues.

Zobie---$95-$19,000-200-BWV-Feb-200/15(banked to '16), 200/16, 200/17-Sent 10/13/15-Passed 10/23/15


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

@RobbW did you close on your contract?  I remember you said you got your closing docs pretty quickly.  Thanks again for posting your data helped to see the numbers.  Just waiting for ours to close now.  Can't believe *** is taking so long to get closing docs sent.  Here I thought we were waiting for disney to send the estoppel and they had it since we passed ROFR.  so it took them 39 days to send the closing docs.  Just hoping we close ASAP so I can get my reservation in and be able to use our points as they expire Jan 31st.  we were really hoping to do F&W last minute but since Disney took our first contact that took that out of the picture.  Then we had planned on using our points for Christmas but as of now doesn't look to good.  heres hoping everyone closes soon.


----------



## knobster

knobster said:


> Our timeline thus far:
> 
> Offer accepted: 9/14
> ROFR: 9/25
> Received closing documents: 10/21
> 
> In both this and my last contract (different broker and different closing company), they didn't tell me when they received estoppel. I specifically asked this time and they didn't answer the question. Maybe I asked too many questions at once.



So I asked the broker if they knew when estoppel was received, and she at first said 10/1. But then I mentioned that I had asked someone (not the closing agent but someone who works for the closing agent) on 10/15, this person had told me that they hadn't received estoppel yet. So the broker responded that the closing agent person was "probably referring to the updated estoppel".  I have no idea what this means, but I guess I will just leave the estoppel as "unknown". I feel bad that I can't be included in one of RobbW's stats. 

RobbW, thanks for all of that number crunching.


----------



## RobbW

3 DD love princesses said:


> @RobbW did you close on your contract?  I remember you said you got your closing docs pretty quickly.  Thanks again for posting your data helped to see the numbers.



Yep! Our deed was recorded on 10/13/15. Just waiting for our member number to come via snail mail. My wife tried calling Member Accounting to get the number over the phone, but the CM told her they do not provide numbers over the phone due to security reasons. She said that has always been DVC's policy, but some CMs don't care and give out the number anyway. The CM told my wife that our member packet with  member number had been mailed out that day. That was last Wednesday. We still haven't received it as of yesterday's mail. Hoping it arrives either today or tomorrow. As you can see, I've already taken the liberty of adding a DVC owner banner in my signature!



knobster said:


> So I asked the broker if they knew when estoppel was received, and she at first said 10/1. But then I mentioned that I had asked someone (not the closing agent but someone who works for the closing agent) on 10/15, this person had told me that they hadn't received estoppel yet. So the broker responded that the closing agent person was "probably referring to the updated estoppel".  I have no idea what this means, but I guess I will just leave the estoppel as "unknown". I feel bad that I can't be included in one of RobbW's stats.
> 
> RobbW, thanks for all of that number crunching.



You're welcome! If it's any consolation, I don't put that much weight into the estoppel date anyway. The date you receive your closing docs is more important than the estoppel date!


----------



## girli565

ustasmom said:


> How late wasn't too late? And who did you switch to? I have one in the works and another one that I didn't submit the contract yet.


@ustasmom Sorry I haven't responded, I just saw this...

My closing agent at *** told us that since she hadn't drawn up any of our paperwork because estoppel wasn't in on our contract that we were fine to change finance companies.  We changed from Monera to Timeshare lending.net


----------



## ustasmom

girli565 said:


> @ustasmom Sorry I haven't responded, I just saw this...
> 
> My closing agent at *** told us that since she hadn't drawn up any of our paperwork because estoppel wasn't in on our contract that we were fine to change finance companies.  We changed from Monera to Timeshare lending.net



Thanks! I ran the numbers and both had advantages and disadvantages, depending on the terms and amounts. Monera was better for smaller loans but Timesharelending had better rates for the higher loans.


----------



## mickeyman

Keep in mind time share lending charges $5 per month fee so although not that much it's $600 over the course of a 10 year loan which is about equivalent to another percent higher on interest


----------



## girli565

mickeyman said:


> Keep in mind time share lending charges $5 per month fee so although not that much it's $600 over the course of a 10 year loan which is about equivalent to another percent higher on interest





ustasmom said:


> Thanks! I ran the numbers and both had advantages and disadvantages, depending on the terms and amounts. Monera was better for smaller loans but Timesharelending had better rates for the higher loans.


Yes, they do charge a $5 monthly fee. We went the credit check route so we got a way better rate than the no credit check route.

And they will finance up to 90% of the purchase price versus Monera who won't most of the time.


----------



## mickeyman

girli565 said:


> Yes, they do charge a $5 monthly fee. We went the credit check route so we got a way better rate than the no credit check route.
> 
> And they will finance up to 90% of the purchase price versus Monera who won't most of the time.


Monera financed $11,400 of my $12000 purchase.


----------



## AmyKat

girli565 said:


> And they will finance up to 90% of the purchase price versus Monera who won't most of the time.



Option A for a Monera loan is financing 95% of the purchase price.  That's available to anyone.


----------



## girli565

mickeyman said:


> Monera financed $11,400 of my $12000 purchase.


I actually emailed Monera about this exact issue because I couldn't understand why they wouldn't finance our remaining loan balance after our 10% down payment and this is what they responded, "Our loans are determined by the resort and points, not by the purchase price. Therefore, our underwriters have determined that for xxx resort, we only finance $xxxx max amount." The remaining amount on my contract was $9720 and they would only finance a max of $8322. We are buying at SSR. I'm sure other resorts have a higher value in their calculation.


----------



## AmyKat

That's bizarre.  If you put the information in on their website, it gives you the same option A for all resorts.  It tells me I could finance 95% at SSR if I had bought the same number of points at the same price there as I did at OKW.  I'm not sure why they would have a different answer in an email than what their website provides.  Maybe there's some other factor I'm overlooking.


----------



## girli565

AmyKat said:


> Option A for a Monera loan is financing 95% of the purchase price.  That's available to anyone.


I just ran the number so you can see that the percentage financed may not be the same for everyone's purchase situation. It's based on price per point and resort.


----------



## girli565

AmyKat said:


> That's bizarre.  If you put the information in on their website, it gives you the same option A for all resorts.  It tells me I could finance 95% at SSR if I had bought the same number of points at the same price there as I did at OKW.  I'm not sure why they would have a different answer in an email than what their website provides.  Maybe there's some other factor I'm overlooking.


Lol I just posted the same thing with our exact info. We paid much more than $67/point so that's probably why. Contracts now a days are going for well over $85/point at SSR so that's probably why.


----------



## AmyKat

That's exactly what it is.  If I run 200 pts at $85/point at OKW, option A only lets me finance 77%.  It looks like it's less of a resort issue and more of a price per point issue.


----------



## girli565

AmyKat said:


> That's exactly what it is.  If I run 200 pts at $85/point at OKW, option A only lets me finance 77%.  It looks like it's less of a resort issue and more of a price per point issue.


Yeah that's what I figured. Timeshare lending offered to finance 90% of our loan regardless of price per point. We actually have more money to put down but it  was nice to see it offered.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

RobbW said:


> Yep! Our deed was recorded on 10/13/15. Just waiting for our member number to come via snail mail. My wife tried calling Member Accounting to get the number over the phone, but the CM told her they do not provide numbers over the phone due to security reasons. She said that has always been DVC's policy, but some CMs don't care and give out the number anyway. The CM told my wife that our member packet with  member number had been mailed out that day. That was last Wednesday. We still haven't received it as of yesterday's mail. Hoping it arrives either today or tomorrow. As you can see, I've already taken the liberty of adding a DVC owner banner in
> 
> Congrats!  We got recorded today so hoping I will be able to make a reservation when I call in two weeks. Seems like some are getting through and some aren't.


----------



## BelleLBS

So I complained to Timeshare store today about how long *** was taking on documents and they said they were looking at other companies to use. For anyone that got their documents faster (less than 3 weeks or so after ROFR) can you tell me what closing company you used? Thanks!


----------



## ustasmom

Word has it that TT&M is struggling, too.


----------



## jillmc40

We passed ROFR on October 28 (13 days in ROFR), and as I was typing this to say that my email said I would receive closing docs in 2 weeks...I JUST GOT THE DOCS!  1 Day Later!!  WOW!  Now I have to figure out how to get a cashiers check - hahaha!!!


----------



## BelleLBS

jillmc40 who did you use for your broker and closing companies? I need to tell TST who is moving quickly.


----------



## jillmc40

BelleLBS said:


> jillmc40 who did you use for your broker and closing companies? I need to tell TST who is moving quickly.



We used **********.  They have been amazing!

Edited to say: Oops, sorry, I didn't know I couldn't mention who we used.


----------



## ustasmom

jillmc40 said:


> We used **********.  They have been amazing!



Well that was helpful. Not your fault though.


----------



## BelleLBS

I didn't know that wasn't allowed - sorry all!


----------



## WhalerFan

On the home strech!

Our OKW addon contract

8/20 submitted offer, offer accepted
8/24 submitted for ROFR
9/16 passed ROFR
10/21 received closing documents
10/26 returned closing documents and payment
10/29 closed and recorded in Orange County

Now waiting for the points to show up in our account.


----------



## erdoc38

I too am beyond frustrated as to how long it takes to receive the closing docs. There is no excuse as to how long it takes. While we only passed ROFR about a week ago, it shouldn't take too long to plug some info into a standard form and get it sent out. We are paying for this service, after all.


----------



## ktmo

I am 35 days past ROFR and still no closing docs.


----------



## mickeyman

BelleLBS said:


> So I complained to Timeshare store today about how long *** was taking on documents and they said they were looking at other companies to use. For anyone that got their documents faster (less than 3 weeks or so after ROFR) can you tell me what closing company you used? Thanks!


Vacation World Title I had my closing documents 7 days after passing ROFR


----------



## ustasmom

mickeyman said:


> Vacation World Title I had my closing documents 7 days after passing ROFR



That is good to here. I am using them on my second purchase.


----------



## AmyKat

BelleLBS said:


> So I complained to Timeshare store today about how long *** was taking on documents and they said they were looking at other companies to use. For anyone that got their documents faster (less than 3 weeks or so after ROFR) can you tell me what closing company you used? Thanks!



We bought through Fidelity.  They used Duncan Title & Escrow for our closing company.  We had our closing documents 18 days after we passed ROFR.  From what I understand, they can't send closing documents until they get the estoppel letter from Disney so that might contribute to the timing difference.  I've also had to correct problems with Duncan's closing information 3 times.  It's just little things - gave me two different addresses to mail the signed closing documents and payment, put the wrong amount on the closing documents, and didn't include the mortgage documents.  But, if I wasn't watching for those things, it would have caused a delay down the line.


----------



## jnjhuddle

I was searching for info about estoppel today and came upon this. Does anyone know if this applies to DVC??
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/STATUTES...=&URL=0700-0799/0720/Sections/0720.30851.html


----------



## girli565

My lender just resent my truth in lending form for us to sign again with corrections from *** on closing costs and APR info completed. I'm crossing my fingers that this means I'll get my closing docs ASAP once I return this corrected form.


> Offer made - 8/31/2015
> Offer accepted - 8/31/2015
> Paperwork sent - 9/1/2015
> ROFR Submitted - 9/2/2015
> ROFR Passed - 9/23/2015
> Closing Docs Received - ??
> Closing Docs Returned - ??


----------



## RobbW

Since it's Friday (and I haven't posted this in a while), here is the list of buyers who *should* (statistically speaking) receive their closing documents within the next week (if they haven't already):


----------



## girli565

RobbW said:


> Since it's Friday (and I haven't posted this in a while), here is the list of buyers who *should* (statistically speaking) receive their closing documents within the next week (if they haven't already):


I hope so. My lender called me yesterday to say that they've sent all info to *** and from what she understood we'd be receiving closing docs Monday or Tuesday latest.


----------



## WDW Couple

WDW Couple said:


> Received our closing documents on 9/25 (17 days from ROFR) just as we landed in Boston for an 8-day vacation!  Sent documents and check out today.



Our deed was posted to the OCC site on 10/21.  I attempted to call MS yesterday and they confirmed we are now in their system as of 10/28 and the letter was mailed but points have not been loaded and she would not be able to provide our membership number.


----------



## sticker231

We closed on the 19th, looks like my packet should be waiting for me when I get home from this trip.


----------



## mickeyman

WDW Couple said:


> Our deed was posted to the OCC site on 10/21.  I attempted to call MS yesterday and they confirmed we are now in their system as of 10/28 and the letter was mailed but points have not been loaded and she would not be able to provide our membership number.


I was posted on OCC site on 10/19 so I should be in the system to then


----------



## ustasmom

girli565 said:


> What title company does fidelity use?



I bought from them also and our title company is Vacation World.


----------



## ustasmom

So apparently our closing company has the estoppel certificate and we are good to close EXCEPT they simply can't get around to it yet. I have two contracts in the works and the TT&M contract is stressing me out.

It is exactly 15 days from ROFR so the estoppel timeline was accurate.


----------



## mickeyman

Vacation world had my closing docs to me 7 days after passing ROFR


----------



## LoLaRae

I'm not sure when estoppel actually happened, but here's my timeline. 

Offer made: 10/9
Offer accepted: 10/10
Paperwork signed and sent: 10/11
ROFR sent: 10/12
ROFR passed: 10/23
Closing docs received: 10/29
Closing docs returned: 11/3


----------



## pmaurer74

Offer made 7/29
Offer Accepted 7/29
Sent to Disney 7/31
Passed ROFR 8/24
Received Closing Docs 10/7
Closed 10/10
Deed Recorded 10/12
Member Number received 11/2


----------



## ustasmom

mickeyman said:


> Vacation world had my closing docs to me 7 days after passing ROFR



I know. That is my other title company. I am sweating out the AKV ROFR. Today is day 7. That first one set the bar high.


----------



## Zobie

Waiting for any info from **********.  We have passed ROFR 10/23/15 but no updates and no responses to requests for updates (even a we are still waiting to hear).   Maybe our contract has been lost in the wind?  Not having a magical day at the moment, just want to be welcomed home.


----------



## Zobie

Zobie said:


> Waiting for any info from **********.  We have passed ROFR 10/23/15 but no updates and no responses to requests for updates (even a we are still waiting to hear).   Maybe our contract has been lost in the wind?  Not having a magical day at the moment, just want to be welcomed home.


A little annoyed that my comment on the name of a DVC real estate broker is blocked. Others should know of the service level, or what is the point of an open message board.


----------



## ustasmom

Zobie said:


> Waiting for any info from **********.  We have passed ROFR 10/23/15 but no updates and no responses to requests for updates (even a we are still waiting to hear).   Maybe our contract has been lost in the wind?  Not having a magical day at the moment, just want to be welcomed home.



We passed on the 19th and I hadn't heard a word either until I called and asked.


----------



## ustasmom

mickeyman said:


> Could you abbreviate it so my be it would show up? Also at this point it's the title company you would be waiting on


 
When did VWT call for your TILA? Before ROFR or after?


----------



## jnjhuddle

Zobie said:


> Waiting for any info from **********.  We have passed ROFR 10/23/15 but no updates and no responses to requests for updates (even a we are still waiting to hear).   Maybe our contract has been lost in the wind?  Not having a magical day at the moment, just want to be welcomed home.


Once you pass ROFR, you will get a closing package from the title company, not your broker,(usually via email) so the title company is who you should be contacting at this point. For *** and TT&M this has been running about a month or more after passing rofr that you will receive your closing documents. It's only been a week in your case, so you likely have much more waiting to do. You probably have a closing date on your original contract.


----------



## ktmo

Zobie said:


> Waiting for any info from **********.  We have passed ROFR 10/23/15 but no updates and no responses to requests for updates (even a we are still waiting to hear).   Maybe our contract has been lost in the wind?  Not having a magical day at the moment, just want to be welcomed home.


 


Zobie said:


> A little annoyed that my comment on the name of a DVC real estate broker is blocked. Others should know of the service level, or what is the point of an open message board.


 
We passed ROFR on September 23rd and haven't heard anything from our title company.


----------



## AmyKat

ktmo said:


> We passed ROFR on September 23rd and haven't heard anything from our title company.



We passed on 9/25 and received closing documents on 10/13.  We bought through Fidelity and they used Duncan for our title company.  We have a foreign seller so we're waiting on the international mail at this point.


----------



## ktmo

AmyKat said:


> We passed on 9/25 and received closing documents on 10/13.  We bought through Fidelity and they used Duncan for our title company.  We have a foreign seller so we're waiting on the international mail at this point.


 
Our title company is Timeshare Title and More.  I think that they are completely overwhelmed and can't keep up with the number of contracts.


----------



## DisBuckMan

We passed ROFR on 10/30. Our title company emailed us today that they had received estoppel from Disney, and they'll begin processing our closing documents. Looks like we're headed down the home stretch.


----------



## Zobie

Heard from the title company today too!!!!!  Hopefully closing docs soon!


----------



## Birtie

RobbW said:


> Since it's Friday (and I haven't posted this in a while), here is the list of buyers who *should* (statistically speaking) receive their closing documents within the next week (if they haven't already):


We've just received an email sending our closing documents


----------



## jay42k

RobbW said:


> Since it's Friday (and I haven't posted this in a while), here is the list of buyers who *should* (statistically speaking) receive their closing documents within the next week (if they haven't already):


For Robb's data:  Update to jay42k / BCV / 220
8/21 offer accepted
9/21 passed ROFR
10/9 received closing documents
10/15 returned closing documents and payment
??? Waiting on closing -- last discussion on 11/5 with title company was that they have everything they need except re-confirmation from Disney on points.

Next update will be over in the Closing Time thread.


----------



## ustasmom

ustasmom---$85-$8500-100-AKV-AUG-100/15, 100/16, 100/17. Seller pays 2015 dues. Buyer pays 2016 dues, $425 closing and $195 admin fee.

Offer accepted - 10/16
Submitted to ROFR - 10/27
Passed ROFR - 11/9
Received closing docs - pending
Closing docs/payment made - pending
Deed Sent and recorded - pending


----------



## Buzzalot

What is the current wait time for Disney to issue the estoppel? We passed ROFR on 10/13. Thanks!


----------



## mickeyman

Buzzalot said:


> What is the current wait time for Disney to issue the estoppel? We passed ROFR on 10/13. Thanks!


Disney has been providing the estoppels within a couple days after passing ROFR. It's the title companies that are taking their time getting out closing documents


----------



## ustasmom

I called my title company today. We passed ROFR last Monday. The agent said that she expects estoppel this week. Then papers will be drawn up and reviewed and I should receive them within 3 days. My projected closing date will be 12/10 but as soon as they receive everything, they will close.


----------



## Zobie

Zobie said:


> Waiting for any info from **********.  We have passed ROFR 10/23/15 but no updates and no responses to requests for updates (even a we are still waiting to hear).   Maybe our contract has been lost in the wind?  Not having a magical day at the moment, just want to be welcomed home.


We got our closing docs on the 12th, but just mailed them today 11/19....why the delay?  We were at the Poly LOL.  Hopefully the rest will go quickly!


----------



## LenInMaine

Good Day All! We passed our ROFR on Nov 9th. Waiting on Estop and closing.. It's with TTM. Anyone else using them right now? I called, and the nice woman couldn't really tell me anything. I know they seemed to be swamped, but I'm just trying to figure out if we'll close before the 11th as if not next years dues will be due. ROFR came in 9 days, but as Tom said, waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## ustasmom

I paid an estimate of dues and they are sending the dues to Disney.


----------



## LenInMaine

ustasmom said:


> I paid an estimate of dues and they are sending the dues to Disney.


That's about what I'm thinking will happen.


----------



## ustasmom

LenInMaine said:


> That's about what I'm thinking will happen.



The other title company that we are using is not collecting dues.


----------



## LenInMaine

We're using TTM...


----------



## mab2012

LenInMaine said:


> Good Day All! We passed our ROFR on Nov 9th. Waiting on Estop and closing.. It's with TTM. Anyone else using them right now? I called, and the nice woman couldn't really tell me anything. I know they seemed to be swamped, but I'm just trying to figure out if we'll close before the 11th as if not next years dues will be due. ROFR came in 9 days, but as Tom said, waiting is the hardest part!



Well, if it helps, my contract is with TTM and it passed ROFR on October 16.  Still waiting for closing documents.  If I don't hear by mid next week I'll likely contact them, since I was told to expect to hear from them in 4-6 weeks, and I'm at 5 weeks today.  I was also told by the broker that TTM would be collecting 2016 dues (that was even before they submitted for ROFR, in late September).


----------



## Vernie822

We passed ROFR on 10/19. At 4 weeks (11/16) I checked with our broker and they said they would check w/ title company. She emailed me back and said we should expect closing docs week of 11/30 (so exactly 6 weeks).


----------



## mickeyman

Vernie822 said:


> We passed ROFR on 10/19. At 4 weeks (11/16) I checked with our broker and they said they would check w/ title company. She emailed me back and said we should expect closing docs week of 11/30 (so exactly 6 weeks).


That's crazy, no reason it should take that long. I got my closing docs 7 days after passing ROFR


----------



## hayesdvc

Still trying to find the magic on getting an answer on ROFR submitted on 10/28 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vernie822

mickeyman said:


> That's crazy, no reason it should take that long. I got my closing docs 7 days after passing ROFR



I thought so too. When we passed ROFR they said it would take 4-6 weeks. I did some googling and it looks like it usually doesn't take that long. I don't know why it is!


----------



## LenInMaine

From what I understand the DVC resales are doing very well right now, so many of the closing companies are backed up. It is what it is.


----------



## WilyBrace

LenInMaine said:


> From what I understand the DVC resales are doing very well right now, so many of the closing companies are backed up. It is what it is.



My broker outright told me as much when I inquired about the Estoppel date, which they didn't give. I was told that Disney greatly sped up their processes and the closing companies got backlogged because of Disney's speed-up.

My timeline thus far:
Offer sent & accepted: 10/16
Sent to ROFR: 10/20
Passed ROFR: 10/30
Received closing docs: 11/30


----------



## DisBuckMan

WilyBrace said:


> My broker outright told me as much when I inquired about the Estoppel date, which they didn't give. I was told that Disney greatly sped up their processes and the closing companies got backlogged because of Disney's speed-up.
> 
> My timeline thus far:
> Offer sent & accepted: 10/16
> Sent to ROFR: 10/20
> Passed ROFR: 10/30
> Received closing docs: 11/30



I'm on almost the exact timeline as you are. Sent to ROFR on 10/20, passed on 10/30, received estoppel on 11/5, and I'm still waiting on closing docs. We've been given a closing date of 12/19, so we're starting to cut it kinda close.


----------



## LenInMaine

DisBuckMan said:


> I'm on almost the exact timeline as you are. Sent to ROFR on 10/20, passed on 10/30, received estoppel on 11/5, and I'm still waiting on closing docs. We've been given a closing date of 12/19, so we're starting to cut it kinda close.


We passed ROFR on 11/9. Our broke says we may see closing docs sometime in "early Dec". I'm guessing mid Dec. The closing date on the contract is Jan 18th, but I doubt it will take that long. 12/19 is cutting it close. Who might I ask is closing?


----------



## DisBuckMan

LenInMaine said:


> We passed ROFR on 11/9. Our broke says we may see closing docs sometime in "early Dec". I'm guessing mid Dec. The closing date on the contract is Jan 18th, but I doubt it will take that long. 12/19 is cutting it close. Who might I ask is closing?



Duncan.

They've promised closing docs for the last two weeks, but I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## AmyKat

We used Duncan, too.  They must have gotten really backlogged recently.  We had pretty quick service. Our sellers were in the UK so it took a little longer to receive the signed deed but Duncan recorded it really quickly once they received it.  We're just stuck waiting on our letter from Disney now.

Offer made - 9/3
Offer accepted - 9/4
Submitted to ROFR - 9/8
Passed ROFR - 9/25
Received closing docs - 10/13
Closing docs returned/payment made - 10/16
Title Co received closing docs - 10/19
Seller signed deed - 11/3
Title Co received deed - 11/13
Deed recorded & showing on OC site - 11/17


----------



## mab2012

Finally received closing documents yesterday from TT&M, just over 7 weeks after passing ROFR.

Offer accepted - 9/21
Submitted to ROFR - 9/29
Passed ROFR - 10/16
Received closing docs - 12/07

It'll take me a week or so to get the documents back; I have to get to my US bank, which is a 3 hour drive away.  Still holding out hope of booking a couple of nights in March.


----------



## LenInMaine

mab2012 said:


> Finally received closing documents yesterday from TT&M, just over 7 weeks after passing ROFR.
> 
> Offer accepted - 9/21
> Submitted to ROFR - 9/29
> Passed ROFR - 10/16
> Received closing docs - 12/07
> 
> It'll take me a week or so to get the documents back; I have to get to my US bank, which is a 3 hour drive away.  Still holding out hope of booking a couple of nights in March.



I know the feeling. They are handling my closing as well. We passed ROFR 11/9. I'm going away this week and wont be back until mid next week so I called yesterday asking when I might see paperwork. I was told not before I get back next week. Which would be the 6 week mark. So... I'm figuring The end of the month (she said "not that long"). If you passed 3 weeks before me, and just got them yesterday, I'm sure it'll be end of the month. Maybe Christmas week? With the sounds of it, who knows.


----------



## Madame

Madame---$80-$16,000-200- SSR-Aug-0/14, 29/15, 200/16, 200/17- offer accepted 11/25 Sent 12/1 Passed 12/9
Estoppel...  Waiting
Closing docs... Waiting

Joining in after obsessing over the ROFR thread .

We have a close date of Feb 20th & need to bank the 29 2015 points by March 31.


----------



## Vernie822

Still waiting.. 7.5 weeks now! I emailed the broker today just to double check on things and she said that things were behind because they had trouble getting the sellers to re-scan some documents and send them in - I guess when they scanned it in the first time it got jumbled and was unreadable?

We made our offer on 9/21 and it took the sellers 3 weeks to send in their portion of the contracts. So we're going on 3 months and we still haven't closed. A little annoying considering the sellers are making $12,000 off of us and they're the ones taking forever


----------



## LenInMaine

Vernie822 said:


> Still waiting.. 7.5 weeks now! I emailed the broker today just to double check on things and she said that things were behind because they had trouble getting the sellers to re-scan some documents and send them in - I guess when they scanned it in the first time it got jumbled and was unreadable?
> 
> We made our offer on 9/21 and it took the sellers 3 weeks to send in their portion of the contracts. So we're going on 3 months and we still haven't closed. A little annoying considering the sellers are making $12,000 off of us and they're the ones taking forever


I've heard a few stories about some sellers being slow, but most would not be because they have a vested interest to hurry up and get it done. I'd bet its more likely that the closing company is just behind.


----------



## ktmo

LenInMaine said:


> I know the feeling. They are handling my closing as well. We passed ROFR 11/9. I'm going away this week and wont be back until mid next week so I called yesterday asking when I might see paperwork. I was told not before I get back next week. Which would be the 6 week mark. So... I'm figuring The end of the month (she said "not that long"). If you passed 3 weeks before me, and just got them yesterday, I'm sure it'll be end of the month. Maybe Christmas week? With the sounds of it, who knows.


 
TT&M was the title company that worked on my contract.  From talking with them, they work backward from your closing date.  My broker assured me that we could closer earlier, but in the end we closed 1 day before the "on or before" by date in our contract.  I got our closing document 7 weeks after ROFR.  I think that is only because I was on them to move things along.  They didn't send out the closing documents to the seller for another week.  So, they had no intention of actually closing.  Then it was another month to actually close.


----------



## Vernie822

Received our closing docs Monday 12/14!

Made offer - 9/21
Offer sent to ROFR - 10/6
Passed ROFR - 10/19
Received closing docs - 12/14


----------



## hayesdvc

*** has received my estoppel information today.  It was submitted on 12/30.  *** was notified that the new Disney policy of supplying estoppel information to the title company two weeks prior to the closing date went into effect with submissions dated 1/4/16 forward.


----------



## hayesdvc

hayesdvc said:


> *** has received my estoppel information today.  It was submitted on 12/30.  *** was notified that the new Disney policy of supplying estoppel information to the title company two weeks prior to the closing date went into effect with submissions dated 1/4/16 forward.





I was told by the title company, I would not receive the closing documents today as the documents are at the brokers, waiting on approval.  What does that mean ?  At this point of the process, I did not know there was another layer outside the title company.


----------



## Coamfo

hayesdvc said:


> I was told by the title company, I would not receive the closing documents today as the documents are at the brokers, waiting on approval.  What does that mean ?  At this point of the process, I did not know there was another layer outside the title company.



I have no idea. I had the closing docs within 30 minutes of Duncan having my estoppel. We plan to buy another contract later and I think I'm going to stick with my realtor and Duncan!


----------



## DisBuckMan

Coamfo said:


> I have no idea. I had the closing docs within 30 minutes of Duncan having my estoppel. We plan to buy another contract later and I think I'm going to stick with my realtor and Duncan!



We passed ROFR on 10/30, received estoppel on 11/5, and Duncan finally got us our closing papers on 12/3...basically a month later. So, it's hit or miss apparently with ROFR, estoppel, and receiving closing documents.


----------



## hayesdvc

DisBuckMan said:


> We passed ROFR on 10/30, received estoppel on 11/5, and Duncan finally got us our closing papers on 12/3...basically a month later. So, it's hit or miss apparently with ROFR, estoppel, and receiving closing documents.



Any idea why it took the title company a month to get you the closing documents?  I think most good title companies would already have the documents ready to send to the seller and buyer just waiting on the receipt of estoppel information and simply plug in the needs numbers.  

To the DVC veterans, assuming the buyer and seller returns their respective documents to the title company promptly, should the easiest/quickest part of the resale purchase process be the closing?


----------



## pangyal

hayesdvc said:


> I was told by the title company, I would not receive the closing documents today as the documents are at the brokers, waiting on approval.  What does that mean ?  At this point of the process, I did not know there was another layer outside the title company.


Trust me, you want your broker to look over those papers before you get them. Not sure who you are dealing with for brokerage, but we have appreciated having an extra pair of eyes on those contracts before having to pay the fees. Either the brokers or ourselves have found at least one error on every single closing document for our seven contracts that needed to be corrected before we sent the papers and payment back.


----------



## pangyal

hayesdvc said:


> Any idea why it took the title company a month to get you the closing documents?  I think most good title companies would already have the documents ready to send to the seller and buyer just waiting on the receipt of estoppel information and simply plug in the needs numbers.
> 
> To the DVC veterans, assuming the buyer and seller returns their respective documents to the title company promptly, should the easiest/quickest part of the resale purchase process be the closing?


It used to be. Now, the title companies are backlogged to a ridiculous degree and are not really managing their workload effectively.


----------



## Minniesgal

hayesdvc said:


> Any idea why it took the title company a month to get you the closing documents?  I think most good title companies would already have the documents ready to send to the seller and buyer just waiting on the receipt of estoppel information and simply plug in the needs numbers.
> 
> To the DVC veterans, assuming the buyer and seller returns their respective documents to the title company promptly, should the easiest/quickest part of the resale purchase process be the closing?



Assume a month from the title company having the documents in their hands to you having everything you need.  It might be 3 weeks but a month is more realistic.

Disney seems backlogged maybe because of processing annual dues from the members who pay annually.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> It used to be. Now, the title companies are backlogged to a ridiculous degree and are not really managing their workload effectively.



I closed with TTM and I received my closing docs less than 2 weeks after passing ROFR.  Of course, ROFR took over a month, but still, I really didn't have much to complain about.  They did make an error on the points document I was supposed to sign that took nearly a week to fix, but still, I didn't experience any serious delays that I could pin on TTM.  All my delays have been from Disney, both ROFR and maybe someday getting me a member ID number that I can use to get on the waitlist for NYE now that the studios are all gone...


----------



## SuperRob

SuperRob---$150-$15569-110-VGF-APR- 12/15, 100/16, 100/17, sent 1/19, passed 2/19

Title company is Magic Vacation Title, Broker is DVCResaleMarket.


----------



## wn01aa

wn01aa---$140-$19583-132 pts--VGF--Oct--80/15, 132/16, 132/17 - sent 2/1  PASSED -2/26

Now on to Estoppel. Wonder what the current wait time is for it.


----------



## gharter

wn01aa said:


> wn01aa---$140-$19583-132 pts--VGF--Oct--80/15, 132/16, 132/17 - sent 2/1  PASSED -2/26
> 
> Now on to Estoppel. Wonder what the current wait time is for it.


Hope yours isn't too long.
We passed ROFR on 2/2 and had closing docs on 2/15


----------



## hayesdvc

gharter said:


> Hope yours isn't too long.
> We passed ROFR on 2/2 and had closing docs on 2/15




Based on the current time people are waiting between passing ROFR and receiving closing documents, your 13 day wait has to be some kind of a record.

Congratulations !


----------



## gharter

hayesdvc said:


> Based on the current time people are waiting between passing ROFR and receiving closing documents, your 13 day wait has to be some kind of a record.
> 
> Congratulations !



From what I was reading on this board, I was really surprised to get the closing docs that fast!  It was a great surprise.  Now, we are just waiting for the deed to be recorded (hopefully early this week) and get our member number.  Hoping for the middle of March (fingers crossed).


----------



## nluvwithdisney

Passed ROFR 2/3 and received our closing docs today 2/29!  One step closer!


----------



## gharter

nluvwithdisney said:


> Passed ROFR 2/3 and received our closing docs today 2/29!  One step closer!



Congrats.  Hope your closing docs go fast.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Offer Accepted 1/30
Sent to ROFR 2/6
Passed ROFR 3/2
Closing docs-recieved 3/16


----------



## gharter

Meandnevaeh said:


> Offer Accepted 1/30
> Sent to ROFR 2/6
> Passed ROFR 3/2
> Closing docs-Waiting



congrats!  Hope your closing goes fast.


----------



## glencoe

1/21 offer accepted
1/22 sent to rofr
2/18 passed rofr
Closing docs any day this week!


----------



## ozzie2131

Ok I couldn't help myself. We bed for a contract on 2/29 for boardwalk and signed the contracts and it is off to Disney on 3/2. We bought a 150pt Boardwalk Contract for 91 a point. Wish us luck. This will be our second contract and our second home.


----------



## Wobbley

1/18 offer accepted
1/22 sent to rofr
2/19 passed rofr
Estopp Waiting...


----------



## crazyventures

1/15 offer accepted
1/20 sent to ROFR
2/20 passed ROFR
Estoppel: Waiting ... 

Closing date is listed as 4/1 and broker told us to expect closing docs by 3/19. So impatient!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

crazyventures said:


> 1/15 offer accepted
> 1/20 sent to ROFR
> 2/20 passed ROFR
> Estoppel: Waiting ...
> 
> Closing date is listed as 4/1 and broker told us to expect closing docs by 3/19. So impatient!


I passed on 3/2, broker said to expect closing docs 1-2 weeks before closing date(3/31) I'm hoping for the 2 weeks out mark, just for my own piece of mind to get everything returned


----------



## ScubaCat

crazyventures said:


> 1/15 offer accepted
> 1/20 sent to ROFR
> 2/20 passed ROFR
> Estoppel: Waiting ...
> 
> Closing date is listed as 4/1 and broker told us to expect closing docs by 3/19. So impatient!



You beat my ROFR timeline by one day.  My record stands!

The wait is killer, I know.  Honestly, the worst part is the time between when the deed is recorded and you actually get your membership number.  So in case you thought the worst was behind you...  heh.


----------



## gdrj

disneynutz said:


> Seems like Disney has found another way to delay resales. Not very mouse like!
> 
> Bill



I realize this is an old post.  Playing devil's advocate here, if the delays are due to staffing levels, as a current owner do I really want DVC to have more staff to process which I imagine impacts my dues?


----------



## Franzenel

I am guessing the title company's are closed on the weekends so now I have to wait till at least Monday for Estoppel.


----------



## gluestickgirl

2/5 offer accepted
2/9 sent for ROFR
3/7 passed ROFR

Joining the waiting.


----------



## gharter

gluestickgirl said:


> 2/5 offer accepted
> 2/9 sent for ROFR
> 3/7 passed ROFR
> 
> Joining the waiting.



Congrats!  Hope the rest goes smoothly for you. I think waiting for closing and recording the deed was almost as bad as waiting for ROFR (except passing ROFR, you know it's yours).


----------



## Franzenel

Still nothing and now 8 days until closing date. Doesn't look like we will make it.


----------



## Heather Heflin

Accepted 2/6
Sent 2/8 
Passed 3/8

Now to keep waiting...


----------



## gharter

Heather Heflin said:


> Accepted 2/6
> Sent 2/8
> Passed 3/8
> 
> Now to keep waiting...



Great news.  Hope closing goes smoothly and quickly.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Franzenel said:


> Still nothing and now 8 days until closing date. Doesn't look like we will make it.


I was told by my broker that I should expect closing docs 1-2 weeks before scheduled closing docs, so maybe tomorrow or next day


----------



## Rj122988

Franzenel said:


> Still nothing and now 8 days until closing date. Doesn't look like we will make it.


 I'm in the same boat as I don't think I'm closing on the 14th as planned.I think I just reluctantly accepted last week that everything would just be an even  longer wait.


----------



## Franzenel

My bigger issue is that we have a trip planned for 4/20 and I am going to upgrade our tickets to Gold Anual Passes.  If I don't have my member info by then it is going to cost us hundreds more as we will have to get platinum passes instead.  And I really don't need the platinum passes.


----------



## Wobbley

Franzenel said:


> My bigger issue is that we have a trip planned for 4/20 and I am going to upgrade our tickets to Gold Anual Passes.  If I don't have my member info by then it is going to cost us hundreds more as we will have to get platinum passes instead.  And I really don't need the platinum passes.



I am in exactly the same position my closing documents have the date on or before April 15th.. I am doing pretty good at being patient.. Fingers crossed. 
It seems closing date doesn't really matter. dvcresalemarket told me I should have the closing documents within 30 days of my ROFR passing which was Feb 19th.. I don't think anyone in my group of passes has theirs back yet either. Well I haven't seen any posts. This whole process is still worth it to me because of the savings.. I know others are having difficulty with the whole waiting thing.. 
We are due to go to Disney April 16th..and also want to upgrade to annual passes. We bought sight unseen We have Never been to Florida Disney. 

What is the savings for DVC members to get passes with hopper and water park.. I thought it was 100.00 each right?


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Franzenel said:


> My bigger issue is that we have a trip planned for 4/20 and I am going to upgrade our tickets to Gold Anual Passes.  If I don't have my member info by then it is going to cost us hundreds more as we will have to get platinum passes instead.  And I really don't need the platinum passes.


With a scheduled closing date of 3/16 or 3/17 it would be unlikely that you would have member number in time for an April 20 vacation to get gold annual passes anyways, even if u closed on that day, which still may happen.


----------



## glencoe

Ok, just got off the phone w/ broker....
1/20 Sent  (BLT 150pts for 113 per point, march uy)
2/19 ROFR passed
Closing is supposed to be 3/16......no go. Estoppel is taking up to 30 days so I will probably blow past my closing date....They are thinking 3/19 papers might go out....

I have time however not like some of you!!  I am not going to be booking a trip until Nov.!!!  Good luck!


----------



## glencoe

Wobbley said:


> 1/18 offer accepted
> 1/22 sent to rofr
> 2/19 passed rofr
> Estopp Waiting...



We seem to be on the same timeline....any closing docs yet?  I just found out, not for awhile for me.  Will miss closing date!


----------



## Franzenel

Well that is really going to suck.  I was hoping to be able to get my number and get a digital card so I could upgrade.


----------



## Franzenel

Meandnevaeh said:


> With a scheduled closing date of 3/16 or 3/17 it would be unlikely that you would have member number in time for an April 20 vacation to get gold annual passes anyways, even if u closed on that day, which still may happen.


That would be more then 30 days out I thought most people were getting there number from Disney by calling a little after the 2 week mark.


----------



## Franzenel

Wobbley said:


> What is the savings for DVC members to get passes with hopper and water park.. I thought it was 100.00 each right?



The platinum with water park is $882 DVC is $826
I am looking for the gold pass that one is $584 were regular platinum is $797 so if I have to pay for platinum then it will cost me another $800 for me to get AP for my family.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Franzenel said:


> That would be more then 30 days out I thought most people were getting there number from Disney by calling a little after the 2 week mark.


Some apparently have gotten it calling, and u still may as well. I'd bet that even though you haven't received your closing docs yet that you may still clise on time, my broker told me that it would most likely take about 3-4 weeks after closing to get member number and such from Disney. I'm hoping it all comes through quick for you.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Franzenel said:


> The platinum with water park is $882 DVC is $826
> I am looking for the gold pass that one is $584 were regular platinum is $797 so if I have to pay for platinum then it will cost me another $800 for me to get AP for my family.


How long is your April 20 vacation? You probably have a chance of getting your number before you are done with your trip, in that case, on or before your last park day you can upgrade the current tickets to the gold annual pass.


----------



## Franzenel

Mine said about 21 days so who knows it sounds like one big guessing game for the whole processes.


----------



## Wobbley

glencoe said:


> We seem to be on the same timeline....any closing docs yet?  I just found out, not for awhile for me.  Will miss closing date!



I emailed *** today and was told anytime up to 30 days..


----------



## Franzenel

Trip is 8 days. So that might be an option.


----------



## Wobbley

Franzenel said:


> The platinum with water park is $882 DVC is $826
> I am looking for the gold pass that one is $584 were regular platinum is $797 so if I have to pay for platinum then it will cost me another $800 for me to get AP for my family.



                                                 norm                               dvc
Platinum Plus Annual Pass             $882.89                         $826.86
Platinum Plus Annual Pass Renewal $750.83                          $659.24 


So for initial purchase only 60 dollars savings.. the renewal is 100.00 different.. I knew i read that somewhere.. Of course it will change I know.


----------



## DisBuckMan

Wobbley said:


> norm                               dvc
> Platinum Plus Annual Pass             $882.89                         $826.86
> Platinum Plus Annual Pass Renewal $750.83                          $659.24
> 
> 
> So for initial purchase only 60 dollars savings.. the renewal is 100.00 different.. I knew i read that somewhere.. Of course it will change I know.



$826 for initial DVC Platinum Plus Annual Pass is not correct. It's $729 + 6.5% tax, or $776.39. Pretty sure AllEars has it wrong, not sure if anyone else does.


----------



## Franzenel

From DVC website

*Walt Disney World Pass Options* *Guest Price* *Member Price* *Savings*
Disney Gold Pass – New Purchase                           N/A                    $549 plus tax                 N/A
Disney Gold Pass – Renewal                                   N/A                    $466 plus tax                 N/A
Disney Platinum Pass – New Purchase               $749 plus tax            $649 plus tax               $100
Disney Platinum Pass – Renewal                       $635 plus tax            $549 plus tax                $86
Disney Platinum Plus Pass – New Pass               $829 plus tax            $729 plus tax               $100
Disney Platinum Plus Pass – Renewal                 $705 plus tax            $619 plus tax                $86


----------



## Franzenel

Sorry a little compressed it won't save the spacing so it all lines up.


----------



## DisBuckMan

Franzenel said:


> From DVC website
> 
> *Walt Disney World Pass Options* *Guest Price* *Member Price* *Savings*
> Disney Gold Pass – New Purchase                           N/A                    $549 plus tax                 N/A
> Disney Gold Pass – Renewal                                   N/A                    $466 plus tax                 N/A
> Disney Platinum Pass – New Purchase               $749 plus tax            $649 plus tax               $100
> Disney Platinum Pass – Renewal                       $635 plus tax            $549 plus tax                $86
> *Disney Platinum Plus Pass – New Pass               $829 plus tax            $729 plus tax               $100*
> Disney Platinum Plus Pass – Renewal                 $705 plus tax            $619 plus tax                $86



Yes, that is correct. Guest price for PPAP is $829 + 6.5% tax ($53.89) = $882.89. DVC price for PPAP is $729 + 6.5% tax ($47.39) = $776.39. Savings of $100 pre-tax.


----------



## LisaS

Dean just reported on this thread: http://disboards.com/threads/charge-for-estoppel.3490886/   that the Estoppel fee is going up from $50 to $150!  I see at least one resale broker has already updated their website with the new information so it appears it is already in effect.


----------



## gharter

LisaS said:


> Dean just reported on this thread: http://disboards.com/threads/charge-for-estoppel.3490886/   that the Estoppel fee is going up from $50 to $150!  I see at least one resale broker has already updated their website with the new information so it appears it is already in effect.



So resale prices will go up a little more?  Can't imagine a seller absorbing all of that.
Wonder what happens to those that are currently under review or if this is only for those going forward.


----------



## J. Iminy

Just got notice we closed this morning.

Contract entered 1/12
ROFR Passed 2/8
Estoppel passed and closing docs sent out 3/4
Closing 3/10.

Now just waiting on membership number and welcome package.


----------



## gharter

J. Iminy said:


> Just got notice we closed this morning.
> 
> Contract entered 1/12
> ROFR Passed 2/8
> Estoppel passed and closing docs sent out 3/4
> Closing 3/10.
> 
> Now just waiting on membership number and welcome package.



Great News!  Welcome to the final wait.


----------



## Franzenel

Offer sent 1/20
Accepted 1/21
ROFR 1/23
Passed ROFR 2/19
Projected date for ESTOPPEL 3/7 (still waiting) 
Date of closing on contract 3/17

If we don't get anything today then 3/14 will be the earliest. 

You're killing me Smalls.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Franzenel said:


> Offer sent 1/20
> Accepted 1/21
> ROFR 1/23
> Passed ROFR 2/19
> Projected date for ESTOPPEL 3/7 (still waiting)
> Date of closing on contract 3/17
> 
> If we don't get anything today then 3/14 will be the earliest.
> 
> You're killing me Smalls.


Pixie dust that it arrives today


----------



## Wobbley

I passed Estop on the 9th I should get my documents today.. Per phone conversation


----------



## gharter

Wobbley said:


> I passed Estop on the 9th I should get my documents today.. Per phone conversation



Hope the rest goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Wobbley

1/18 offer accepted
1/22 sent to rofr
2/19 passed rofr
3/9 Estoppable back (we were not told I called the 11th for unrelated info and found out they had it)
3/11 closing documents received and sent back funds wired.


----------



## Franzenel

Wobbley said:


> 1/18 offer accepted
> 1/22 sent to rofr
> 2/19 passed rofr
> 3/9 Estoppable back (we were not told I called the 11th for unrelated info and found out they had it)
> 3/11 closing documents received and sent back funds wired.


If you don't mind me asking what is your closing date?


----------



## Wobbley

April 16th


----------



## Franzenel

That stinks 
We passed on the 19 and our closing is March 17 and still nothing. 

Congrats to you on the quick turn around.


----------



## Farps

Offer accepted 1/22
 Sent for ROFR 1/22
 Passed 2/19
  Received closing documents 3/11
  Sending back 3/12


----------



## Rj122988

Finally received the closing documents today. Now only 1 more time of impatient waiting.

Offer Accepted 1/17
Sent for ROFR 1/20
Passed ROFR 2/19
Received and returned closing documents 
3/11


----------



## gharter

Rj122988 said:


> Finally received the closing documents today. Now only 1 more time of impatient waiting.
> 
> Offer Accepted 1/17
> Sent for ROFR 1/20
> Passed ROFR 2/19
> Received and returned closing documents
> 3/11



congrats.  Hopefully it gets recorded quickly. Then the wait for the magical letter.  We're still waiting for our letter.


----------



## wn01aa

gharter said:


> congrats.  Hopefully it gets recorded quickly. Then the wait for the magical letter.  We're still waiting for our letter.



Have you tried calling member services yet? I have seen a lot of people post that they were able to get their number by calling about 14 days after it appeared on OCC website. Most had to call a few times but most were pretty successful. 

I'm still waiting for Estoppel.......


----------



## gharter

wn01aa said:


> Have you tried calling member services yet? I have seen a lot of people post that they were able to get their number by calling about 14 days after it appeared on OCC website. Most had to call a few times but most were pretty successful.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Estoppel.......



It has not been a week yet.  I decided I will not call until after 2 weeks.  Yea, I can do that (I think).


----------



## Franzenel

Hopefully today will be the day we pass estoppel.


----------



## SuperRob

SuperRob---$150-$15569-110-VGF-APR- 12/15, 100/16, 100/17, sent 1/19, passed 2/19, closing docs received 3/14!


----------



## Erin D

Offer Sent 2/12
Offer Accepted 2/12
Sent for ROFR 2/15
Passed ROFR 3/11
Awaiting Estoppel...

Was told by Broker to plan for approx. 30 days to receive estoppel.


----------



## Franzenel

SuperRob said:


> SuperRob---$150-$15569-110-VGF-APR- 12/15, 100/16, 100/17, sent 1/19, passed 2/19, closing docs received 3/14!


Another that pass ROFR on 2/19.  Maybe we will be next.


----------



## gharter

Erin D said:


> Offer Sent 2/12
> Offer Accepted 2/12
> Sent for ROFR 2/15
> Passed ROFR 3/11
> Awaiting Estoppel...
> 
> Was told by Broker to plan for approx. 30 days to receive estoppel.



Our broker told us it could take up to 4 weeks to pass estoppel and get the clsoing docs from te title company.  Maybe we were fortunate, but ours only took 2 weeks.  Hope you have the same luck.


----------



## lmkoons

lmkoons---$80-$14,552-160-AKL-DEC-138/2015, 160/2016, 160/2017

Offer sent 12/31
Court approval (bankruptcy listing) 2/16
Sent for ROFR 2/23
Passed ROFR 3/16!

And now we wait for estoppel. We were told we'll receive closing docs from Vacation World Title in 3-4 weeks. We'll be first time DVC owners and we're so excited!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Meandnevaeh said:


> Offer Accepted 1/30
> Sent to ROFR 2/6
> Passed ROFR 3/2
> Closing docs-Waiting


Just recieved closing docs today! 3/16 earlier than I expected.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

lmkoons said:


> lmkoons---$80-$14,552-160-AKL-DEC-138/2015, 160/2016, 160/2017
> 
> Offer sent 12/31
> Court approval (bankruptcy listing) 2/16
> Sent for ROFR 2/23
> Passed ROFR 3/16!
> 
> And now we wait for estoppel. We were told we'll receive closing docs from Vacation World Title in 3-4 weeks. We'll be first time DVC owners and we're so excited!


I'm using *** and was told by TSS to expect the closing docs 1-2 weeks before closing date of 3/31, and recieved them today.


----------



## Heather Heflin

Meandnevaeh said:


> Just recieved closing docs today! 3/16 earlier than I expected.




Wow that's awesome time!!! Who is the title company you're using?


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Heather Heflin said:


> Wow that's awesome time!!! Who is the title company you're using?


***! Super fast, I was thinking sometime next week, and def wasn't thinking it would come before this Friday


----------



## Heather Heflin

Meandnevaeh said:


> ***! Super fast, I was thinking sometime next week, and def wasn't thinking it would come before this Friday




Always a great surprise!! I'm hoping my title company is that fast too lol


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Heather Heflin said:


> Always a great surprise!! I'm hoping my title company is that fast too lol


Pixie dust for you!


----------



## Franzenel

Just got our closing docs today. Will scan them back tomorrow morning.  Since we got them late today I am guessing the seller will not get them shipped out tonight.


----------



## vnovabri

Meandnevaeh said:


> ***! Super fast, I was thinking sometime next week, and def wasn't thinking it would come before this Friday



I guess they dont like me as much, still waiting on mine...

Offer sent 2/2
Sent for ROFR 2/3
Passed ROFR 2/29
Closing docs waiting...


----------



## vnovabri

vnovabri said:


> I guess they dont like me as much, still waiting on mine...
> 
> Offer sent 2/2
> Sent for ROFR 2/3
> Passed ROFR 2/29
> Closing docs waiting...



I guess the difference is *** vs FAT, FAT has seemed a little behind the ball on some stuff so far, hopefully they get on top of things so we can close soon.. I am hoping to book a last minute trip in May or June.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

vnovabri said:


> I guess the difference is *** vs FAT, FAT has seemed a little behind the ball on some stuff so far, hopefully they get on top of things so we can close soon.. I am hoping to book a last minute trip in May or June.


I hope it comes through quickly for you. So far for me the process has moved ahead of the expected schedule, I'm crossing my fingers that these last two steps move just as fast-closing and receiving member number!


----------



## Heather Heflin

vnovabri said:


> I guess the difference is *** vs FAT, FAT has seemed a little behind the ball on some stuff so far, hopefully they get on top of things so we can close soon.. I am hoping to book a last minute trip in May or June.



When is your closing date suppose to be? Are you using FAT as well?


----------



## Franzenel

Sellers wont send their stuff out until tomorrow so they should get it Monday.  should close sometime next week.  we have 32 days until we leave for Disney.  I would assume we will have our membership number before we leave.


----------



## vnovabri

Heather Heflin said:


> When is your closing date suppose to be? Are you using FAT as well?



My closing date is scheduled for 3/29, I bought through TSS and I guess they are using FAT.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

vnovabri said:


> My closing date is scheduled for 3/29, I bought through TSS and I guess they are using FAT.


I have been really impressed with TSS, and ***, I returned docs yesterday overnighted, if the seller returns quickly I think we will close before our scheduled closing date of 3/31


----------



## Heather Heflin

vnovabri said:


> My closing date is scheduled for 3/29, I bought through TSS and I guess they are using FAT.




That's who I bought through as well... Seems everyone else is moving faster lol


----------



## vnovabri

Heather Heflin said:


> That's who I bought through as well... Seems everyone else is moving faster lol



yea it looks like that particular title company is behind the ball...


----------



## Westy2701

Westy2701---$125-$13,156-100-BCV-September-100/15; 100/16; 100/17-No MF's till 2017

Accepted 2/11
Sent ROFR 2/12
Passed 3/7
Closing Doc Received 3/18 

Went through Timeshare Store and Title Company is First American.  Closing Scheduled for 4/7


----------



## Heather Heflin

Westy2701 said:


> Westy2701---$125-$13,156-100-BCV-September-100/15; 100/16; 100/17-No MF's till 2017
> 
> Accepted 2/11
> Sent ROFR 2/12
> Passed 3/7
> Closing Doc Received 3/18
> 
> Went through Timeshare Store and Title Company is First American.  Closing Scheduled for 4/7




I'm totally jealous lol I have a closing date of 4/1 and we are using the same tss and fat and we still don't have closing docs


----------



## gluestickgirl

Westy2701 said:


> Westy2701---$125-$13,156-100-BCV-September-100/15; 100/16; 100/17-No MF's till 2017
> 
> Accepted 2/11
> Sent ROFR 2/12
> Passed 3/7
> Closing Doc Received 3/18
> 
> Went through Timeshare Store and Title Company is First American.  Closing Scheduled for 4/7



We passed ROFR the same day - I hope we're not too far behind. Congrats on being almost there!


----------



## Franzenel

We didn't get our closing docs until the day we were supposed to close.  And that was after I bugged them enough that TSS called Disney themselves and got the Estoppel info.  The title company just kept saying we are waiting.  We were supposed to close on 3/17.  Hopefully we will close either Monday or Tuesday.  We had First American for our title company.


----------



## Wobbley

Franzenel said:


> We didn't get our closing docs until the day we were supposed to close.  And that was after I bugged them enough that TSS called Disney themselves and got the Estoppel info.  The title company just kept saying we are waiting.  We were supposed to close on 3/17.  Hopefully we will close either Monday or Tuesday.  We had First American for our title company.



Our seller it seems was confused about the paperwork and hadn't returned it. (he thought he had) I was getting more and more anxious as he hadn't responded at all. So I got on to resalemarket.. they confirmed my suspicion and are going to hand hold him until we get the right paperwork back.. hoping we close by Friday..


----------



## Franzenel

Our sellers were supposed to notarize on Friday and mail it out that day.  Should be there Monday.  We'll see. Lol


----------



## Franzenel

TSS said we would close by the end of the week.  I don't see taking 5 days to close if they have all the paperwork Monday.  But even if it does that should still give us about 3 weeks before our spring trip so we should have our DVC stuff before we go.  At least I hope to have a member number either by mail or phone.  Not having that will cost us about $800 in extra costs when we convert our passes to AP.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Heather Heflin said:


> I'm totally jealous lol I have a closing date of 4/1 and we are using the same tss and fat and we still don't have closing docs


I think you should call or at least email them


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Wobbley said:


> Our seller it seems was confused about the paperwork and hadn't returned it. (he thought he had) I was getting more and more anxious as he hadn't responded at all. So I got on to resalemarket.. they confirmed my suspicion and are going to hand hold him until we get the right paperwork back.. hoping we close by Friday..


I hope my sellers don't wait around or forget! TSS said they would keep me posted, *** recieved my docs already, just waiting on seller.


----------



## glencoe

Augh!  Passed ROFR 2/19......
Blew by closing date of March 16.....
Still waiting for estoppel.......


----------



## Franzenel

glencoe said:


> Augh!  Passed ROFR 2/19......
> Blew by closing date of March 16.....
> Still waiting for estoppel.......


I had to email a few times before they finally got ahold of Disney and asked.  Then we had it that day.


----------



## Heather Heflin

Meandnevaeh said:


> I think you should call or at least email them



I have and I get the same answer that I will get my docs 1-2 weeks before the closing date.. So hopefully by Friday


----------



## 2theCastle

We passed ROFR on 2/25 and have not heard anything about Estoppel yet,  closing date was supposed to be tomorrow 3/22.  I have an email in to the title company but it would seem from everyone else's report that they are running behind.  Could come at any minute but I would like to know the new timeline...


----------



## vnovabri

vnovabri said:


> I guess they dont like me as much, still waiting on mine...
> 
> Offer sent 2/2
> Sent for ROFR 2/3
> Passed ROFR 2/29
> Closing docs waiting...



Finally got our closing docs, hopefully I can get my check together and mail everything back tomorrow. 

Offer sent 2/2
Sent for ROFR 2/3
Passed ROFR 2/29
Closing docs 3/21


----------



## 2theCastle

2theCastle said:


> We passed ROFR on 2/25 and have not heard anything about Estoppel yet,  closing date was supposed to be tomorrow 3/22.  I have an email in to the title company but it would seem from everyone else's report that they are running behind.  Could come at any minute but I would like to know the new timeline...


Ok, so the email worked I think! Got our closing papers this evening, now to the bank, post office, etc. and get this wrapped up!


----------



## Franzenel

2theCastle said:


> Ok, so the email worked I think! Got our closing papers this evening, now to the bank, post office, etc. and get this wrapped up!


Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Westy2701

Heather Heflin said:


> I'm totally jealous lol I have a closing date of 4/1 and we are using the same tss and fat and we still don't have closing docs



sounds like its time for a light "nudge" to Tss and Fa! Good luck!


----------



## Westy2701

gluestickgirl said:


> We passed ROFR the same day - I hope we're not too far behind. Congrats on being almost there!


I hope so too!  Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Heather Heflin

Westy2701 said:


> sounds like its time for a light "nudge" to Tss and Fa! Good luck!



I sent an email to FA tonight so hopefully good news soon!!


----------



## Erin D

Erin D said:


> Offer Sent 2/12
> Offer Accepted 2/12
> Sent for ROFR 2/15
> Passed ROFR 3/11
> Awaiting Estoppel...
> 
> Was told by Broker to plan for approx. 30 days to receive estoppel.



We received our closing documents today! Much quicker than I was expecting but certainly not complaining! Our title company was *** for those who are curious.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Heather Heflin said:


> I sent an email to FA tonight so hopefully good news soon!!


Heather any update today


----------



## Heather Heflin

Meandnevaeh said:


> Heather any update today



After emailing 3 different people I finally got the papers just a little bit ago!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Heather Heflin said:


> After emailing 3 different people I finally got the papers just a little bit ago!


Yeah! Sorry for you that to taking so long. It has to be the title company


----------



## Franzenel

Sounds like FAT is a little slow and not responsive.  TSS just asked today if I got an update for being closed and I said no.  So they emailed FAT and asked when they are going to close the file.  They should have gotten all the paperwork on Monday.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

TSS has been very good keeping me posted on things, and letting me know when I should have info from the title company(***), and *** has also been pretty prompt with everything, at this point I'm glad that I am using *** instead of the other one.


----------



## Franzenel

TSS has been great I think the only reason we are as far as we are is because TSS has gone above and beyond and helped FAT get stuff from Disney.


----------



## vnovabri

Franzenel said:


> TSS has been great I think the only reason we are as far as we are is because TSS has gone above and beyond and helped FAT get stuff from Disney.



My experience with FAT has not been great either, I wish I knew this before...I would have requested another closing company. They are definitely slow and not very responsive which is frustrating.


----------



## Heather Heflin

Meandnevaeh said:


> TSS has been very good keeping me posted on things, and letting me know when I should have info from the title company(***), and *** has also been pretty prompt with everything, at this point I'm glad that I am using *** instead of the other one.




TSS has been great for us too but the title company not so much I think if it wasn't for my broker calling I wouldn't have gotten the closing papers today either.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Just passed ROFR today, so it's hurry up and wait time for estoppel now. My agent said 20-30 days for estoppel. Is that about average?


----------



## icc2515

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Just passed ROFR today, so it's hurry up and wait time for estoppel now. My agent said 20-30 days for estoppel. Is that about average?



According to TTS and FAT, Disney has said that they will not provide estoppel  information until 1 to 2 weeks before the closing date listed on your contract.  I can tell you that my estoppel came in 2 weeks after my closing date listed on the contract.


----------



## gluestickgirl

we're 3 weeks + 1 day past ROFR and still holding....  and not feeling so patient. lol. we sent an email to our broken to try and get an update since i'm out of town for work next week. they haven't given us a closing date at all, other than "about 30 days" - i'd rather not deal with closing while my husband and i are in different states.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

icc2515 said:


> According to TTS and FAT, Disney has said that they will not provide estoppel  information until 1 to 2 weeks before the closing date listed on your contract.  I can tell you that my estoppel came in 2 weeks after my closing date listed on the contract.


We went through DVC resale market, and *** is handling title. Our contract says on or before June 1


----------



## gharter

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Just passed ROFR today, so it's hurry up and wait time for estoppel now. My agent said 20-30 days for estoppel. Is that about average?



It varies.  We passed ROFR 2/3, passed Estoppel 2/12 and had closing docs by 2/15.  Some have taken up to 30 days.  Hope yours is only a short wait.


----------



## gluestickgirl

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> We went through DVC resale market, and *** is handling title. Our contract says on or before June 1



We're the same broker / title company - passed ROFR 3/7, and our contract says on or before 4/28. It had better be before..... ha!


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

gharter said:


> It varies.  We passed ROFR 2/3, passed Estoppel 2/12 and had closing docs by 2/15.  Some have taken up to 30 days.  Hope yours is only a short wait.


Wow! Love your timeline. It's wonderful that everything moved so quickly for you!


----------



## gluestickgirl

Okay... DH emailed the broker today. They say they're seeing estoppel come through between 20 and 30 days for most.... must remain patient.


----------



## Heather Heflin

Yay finally closed! 

3/8 passed rofr
3/29 closed 

Anyone know how long it takes to record the deed with the county?


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Heather Heflin said:


> Yay finally closed!
> 
> 3/8 passed rofr
> 3/29 closed
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes to record the deed with the county?


I'm jealous, passed ROFR on 3/2, sent back closing docs on 3/17, supposed to close 3/31, and waiting.... I think it will happen by then, since they have been on top of everything so far, I'm just wanting this to be finally over!


----------



## Heather Heflin

Meandnevaeh said:


> I'm jealous, passed ROFR on 3/2, sent back closing docs on 3/17, supposed to close 3/31, and waiting.... I think it will happen by then, since they have been on top of everything so far, I'm just wanting this to be finally over!




Wow I wonder what the hold up is?


----------



## gharter

Heather Heflin said:


> Yay finally closed!
> 
> 3/8 passed rofr
> 3/29 closed
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes to record the deed with the county?



It seems to be about 2 days to 2 weeks to get the deed recorded after closing.
I would check http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp to see when the deed is posted.


----------



## Heather Heflin

gharter said:


> It seems to be about 2 days to 2 weeks to get the deed recorded after closing.
> I would check http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp to see when the deed is posted.




Great thank you! Looks like ours was actually recorded today.


----------



## glencoe

glencoe said:


> Augh!  Passed ROFR 2/19......
> Blew by closing date of March 16.....
> Still waiting for estoppel.......



Closing docs arrived by email 3/25..... Everything sent back 3/30.   

Let's see when this all completely finishes!!


----------



## npmadsen

Joining this group for the next wait
Offer 3/3
Offer excepted 3/4
Sent rofr 3/7
Passed today 4/4


----------



## mynameisnobody

Well, it looks like I'm in this waiting group now. Passed ROFR today. 

mynameisnobody---$104-$39,389-350-BWV-MAR-167/15, 350/16, 350/17 sent 3/11, passed 4/6


----------



## gharter

mynameisnobody said:


> Well, it looks like I'm in this waiting group now. Passed ROFR today.
> 
> mynameisnobody---$104-$39,389-350-BWV-MAR-167/15, 350/16, 350/17 sent 3/11, passed 4/6



Congrats!  Hope the next several waits are not too long.


----------



## Classicmicknmin

Passed ROFR 3/17. Waiting....


----------



## gharter

Classicmicknmin said:


> Passed ROFR 3/17. Waiting....



Wow. It should have been recorded by now.  Did you check  http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp to see if the deed was recorded?  I put my name in  the either party or grantee space.


----------



## Classicmicknmin

gharter said:


> Wow. It should have been recorded by now.  Did you check  http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp to see if the deed was recorded?  I put my name in  the either party or grantee space.


Recorded? We havent gotten word about estoppel yet? Sorry, Im a little confused. Im sure its me though. How could it be recorded if we didnt go to closing yet and pay?


----------



## gharter

my mistake, misread your post.  Most seem to get through Estoppel in about 2 weeks to a month.  Hopefully not much longer.


----------



## Classicmicknmin

gharter said:


> my mistake, misread your post.  Most seem to get through Estoppel in about 2 weeks to a month.  Hopefully not much longer.


Ohhh okay!!! Thats okay. Yes, hopefully not much longer. Just contacted our broker and title company to see if there is any update. I dont know if anyone would admit that "yes- Ive had word for days but forgot to tell you" but maybe if it was the case, they would atleast say, Hey it just coincidentally came through. Wishful thinking! Thanks for giving me that link though- I will use it once I close for sure!


----------



## knobster

I went through two purchases last year, two different brokers and two different title companies. I still don't know to this day the "date" of Estoppel for either contract. The first contract was during the time when Disney was the bottleneck with ROFR (every response took at least 30 days). For the second contract, Disney was returning the ROFR in 7-10 days many times, and the bottleneck then became the title companies. For the second contract, the broker gave me a date for Estoppel, then the title company gave me another 2 weeks later. I got a story about "final Estoppel". 

In reality, although I was disappointed that I couldn't contribute a date for this forum, it really didn't matter when Estoppel occurred. After ROFR (where Disney finds a lot of discrepencies anyway, according to what I read on these forums), the only important date after that is the closing date. Somehow, except for few isolated cases, moving an intermediate date sooner doesn't seem to help much with the end date.


----------



## gluestickgirl

about time...  last week was a LONG week between the drama and the waiting.

2/5 offer accepted
2/9 sent for ROFR
3/7 passed ROFR
4/11 rec'd closing docs


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

2 weeks today since we passed ROFR and started waiting for estoppel. How long on average does estoppel take? 2-4 wks? Any chance we will close and have a member number by the end of May?


----------



## gharter

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> 2 weeks today since we passed ROFR and started waiting for estoppel. How long on average does estoppel take? 2-4 wks? Any chance we will close and have a member number by the end of May?



That would seem very likely.  Our experience, we passed ROFR 2/3 and received closing docs on 2/15.  Closed on 2/27, recorded 3/7.  Called and got our number about 3/22.


----------



## gluestickgirl

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> 2 weeks today since we passed ROFR and started waiting for estoppel. How long on average does estoppel take? 2-4 wks? Any chance we will close and have a member number by the end of May?



We were told 20-30 days. It took more than that - 35 days.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

gluestickgirl said:


> We were told 20-30 days. It took more than that - 35 days.


For estoppel? Or closing/recording/getting member #?


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

gharter said:


> That would seem very likely.  Our experience, we passed ROFR 2/3 and received closing docs on 2/15.  Closed on 2/27, recorded 3/7.  Called and got our number about 3/22.


I like that timeline! I hope we follow suit!


----------



## gluestickgirl

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> For estoppel? Or closing/recording/getting member #?



to get our closing documents. we never got an official "we have estoppel" email - we just got the closing documents on monday.


----------



## mynameisnobody

gluestickgirl said:


> to get our closing documents. we never got an official "we have estoppel" email - we just got the closing documents on monday.


This is pretty much what the title company told me. As soon as they receive estoppel they'll email the closing documents. No explicit notification that they actually received the estoppel document.


----------



## knobster

mynameisnobody said:


> This is pretty much what the title company told me. As soon as they receive estoppel they'll email the closing documents. No explicit notification that they actually received the estoppel document.



Yes we have a 64 page forum dedicated to it. 

I have no idea when Estoppel was received on the two contracts we closed on last year.


----------



## hjvigz72

Joining the "new wait list"
Just Passed ROFR on 4/11. (contract was sent on 3/16)
Projected closing date per email from our broker is 5/10 or sooner.

CYBERSTALKING MY OWN EMAIL, AND THE NEW WAIT BEGINS>>>>>>


----------



## YoSteph

mynameisnobody said:


> This is pretty much what the title company told me. As soon as they receive estoppel they'll email the closing documents. No explicit notification that they actually received the estoppel document.


No 'official' notification from my broker either. My updated timeline: Sent 2/22 Passed ROFR  3/18 Closing Documents 4/13. About 3 1/2 week wait for Estoppel.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Update: 
Contract signed by both parties and submitted for ROFR: 3/4
Passed ROFR: 3/29
Closing Docs received: 4/13 (signed and overnighted back the same day)
Wire for balance sent: 4/14


----------



## Blended Disney

Offer sent and accepted 2/27
Sent to ROFR 3/1
Passed ROFR 3/28
Received Closing Docs 4/13
Returned Closing Docs and Funds 4/14

Getting closer...DW and I started mapping out the plans for the upcoming year


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Blended Disney said:


> Offer sent and accepted 2/27
> Sent to ROFR 3/1
> Passed ROFR 3/28
> Received Closing Docs 4/13
> Returned Closing Docs and Funds 4/14
> 
> Getting closer...DW and I started mapping out the plans for the upcoming year


You're on almost the same timeline as we are! Congrats and welcome home!


----------



## r5moores

Just passed ROFR today......let the second round of the waiting game begin.....

Offer sent and accepted 3/18
Sent to ROFR 3/24
Passed ROFR 4/21


----------



## YoSteph

YoSteph said:


> No 'official' notification from my broker either. My updated timeline: Sent 2/22 Passed ROFR  3/18 Closing Documents 4/13. About 3 1/2 week wait for Estoppel.


Update: Funds and paperwork Sent 4/14. Notification that signed contracts (buyer & seller), funds received, sale officially 'Closed' and sent to OCC 4/20. Stalking their website now. Yay!!!


----------



## hayesdvc

hayesdvc---$92-$5230-50-SSR-Aug-100/16,50/17 - sent 3/4, passed 4/4, estoppel 4/22

First American is title company.  FA is more expensive, however, if you are impatient well worth it to this point.

See my previous timeline where FA was not used:

Offer accepted 12/14, Sent ROFR 12/18, passed 12/30, estoppel 2/2, closed 2/22, recorded at OCC 2/23


----------



## npmadsen

hayesdvc said:


> hayesdvc---$92-$5230-50-SSR-Aug-100/16,50/17 - sent 3/4, passed 4/4, estoppel 4/22
> 
> First American is title company.  FA is more expensive, however, if you are impatient well worth it to this point.
> 
> See my previous timeline where FA was not used:
> 
> Offer accepted 12/14, Sent ROFR 12/18, passed 12/30, estoppel 2/2, closed 2/22, recorded at OCC 2/23


I passed rofr on 4/4 also can't wait till I get the estoppel 
I have *** title company


----------



## Meandnevaeh

hayesdvc said:


> hayesdvc---$92-$5230-50-SSR-Aug-100/16,50/17 - sent 3/4, passed 4/4, estoppel 4/22
> 
> First American is title company.  FA is more expensive, however, if you are impatient well worth it to this point.
> 
> See my previous timeline where FA was not used:
> 
> Offer accepted 12/14, Sent ROFR 12/18, passed 12/30, estoppel 2/2, closed 2/22, recorded at OCC 2/23


Honestly I think that the sellers play a bigger role in how long it takes to close than the title company, I used ***, but following these threads, there was someone that used FA, and we both passed ROFR same day, I had my paper work a week before she had hers, but then because the sellers didn't return paperwork promptly she closed 2 weeks before I did, but that wasn't the closing companies fault.


----------



## YoSteph

YoSteph said:


> Update: Funds and paperwork Sent 4/14. Notification that signed contracts (buyer & seller), funds received, sale officially 'Closed' and sent to OCC 4/20. Stalking their website now. Yay!!!


Finally, we're up on the OCC. (they don't update over the weekend). Guess it's time to head over to the Closing Time forum. Best of luck to everyone waiting thru Estoppel.


----------



## YoSteph

YoSteph: SSR Sept UY 0/2016, 150/2017...Sent 2/22, Passed ROFR 3/18, Closing Documents 4/13.
Funds and paperwork Sent 4/14. Notification that signed contracts (buyer & seller), funds received, sale officially 'Closed' and sent to OCC 4/20. Deed recorded according to OCC website 4/25. Now waiting some more for Member #, etc.


----------



## npmadsen

YoSteph said:


> YoSteph: SSR Sept UY 0/2016, 150/2017...Sent 2/22, Passed ROFR 3/18, Closing Documents 4/13.
> Funds and paperwork Sent 4/14. Notification that signed contracts (buyer & seller), funds received, sale officially 'Closed' and sent to OCC 4/20. Deed recorded according to OCC website 4/25. Now waiting some more for Member #, etc.


What closing company and if you had a broker which one
I'm so anxious to get to the documents sent rofr 4/4


----------



## YoSteph

npmadsen said:


> What closing company and if you had a broker which one
> I'm so anxious to get to the documents sent rofr 4/4


We used Resales DVC. Closing handled by a law firm, Jeffrey C Sweet.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

YoSteph said:


> We used Resales DVC. Closing handled by a law firm, Jeffrey C Sweet.


I'm using the same broker. Still waiting on closing docs. They seem pretty good so far. Was it a smooth process for you?


----------



## YoSteph

DisneyHygienist said:


> I'm using the same broker. Still waiting on closing docs. They seem pretty good so far. Was it a smooth process for you?


It's been quite smooth. They have been pretty spot on with their time estimates, though Estoppel was about 3.5 weeks. Our sellers returned their docs quickly, so that helped move things along.


----------



## hjvigz72

hjvigz72 said:


> Joining the "new wait list"
> Just Passed ROFR on 4/11. (contract was sent on 3/16)
> Projected closing date per email from our broker is 5/10 or sooner.
> 
> CYBERSTALKING MY OWN EMAIL, AND THE NEW WAIT BEGINS>>>>>>



UPDATE:  Closing docs arrived today. (4/26) We will be mailing it back with funds either today or tomorrow.
Getting closer!


----------



## CaerDallben

hjvigz72 said:


> UPDATE:  Closing docs arrived today. (4/26) We will be mailing it back with funds either today or tomorrow.
> Getting closer!


My closing documents arrived today as well!
SSR Dec UY 100/2015, 250/2016...Sent 3/14, Passed ROFR 4/06, Closing Documents 4/26
I'll send the signed documents and fund probably tomorrow.


----------



## npmadsen

Got my closing docs
Yeah


----------



## DisneyHygienist

So we passed ROFR on 4/21, broker said 3 weeks for closing docs. Can anyone tell me what the process is like once we receive closing docs? Do docs need to be notarized? Just trying to be prepared for the next step. TIA


----------



## Blended Disney

DisneyHygienist said:


> So we passed ROFR on 4/21, broker said 3 weeks for closing docs. Can anyone tell me what the process is like once we receive closing docs? Do docs need to be notarized? Just trying to be prepared for the next step. TIA



If you are financing the purchase then you will need to have several documents notarized.  Otherwise, I do not believe the buyer needs any of their documents to be notarized.  

Hopefully your seller is equally quick about returning their documents.  Then the title agent closes, which we did not even know happened until after it had been recorded.  Once the deed is recorded, then the final bit of waiting for your member number... I am down to less than a week hopefully.


----------



## Supplanter

Such a weird time waiting for closing... Its like I can do all the planning and discussing it but have nothing to show for it!. I can't wait to get this sake wrapped up and get a trip booked hahaha


----------



## bristowe

sgrap said:


> I was told today that it is running more like 3 weeks right now. We passed rofr on 2/25 and he said it would be 3rd week of March most likely.  timeshare store,  magic vacation title.


I am at 10 days. I was told 3 weeks so i'm just obsessing on the boards to pass the time.


----------



## Supplanter

bristowe said:


> I am at 10 days. I was told 3 weeks so i'm just obsessing on the boards to pass the time.


Hahaha I'm at like 3 days and I still keep checking my email lol


----------



## npmadsen

Supplanter said:


> Hahaha I'm at like 3 days and I still keep checking my email lol


I passed rofr 4/4 and got my closing docs 4/27, so 23 days for me


----------



## hurt817

DisneyHygienist said:


> So we passed ROFR on 4/21, broker said 3 weeks for closing docs. Can anyone tell me what the process is like once we receive closing docs? Do docs need to be notarized? Just trying to be prepared for the next step. TIA



We passed ROFR 4/18 - received closing docs today 5/2 via email - so 14 days. Not financing so nothing needed to be notarized. Using Magic Vacation Title - signed docs & returned with cashiers check today. (They included a prepaid FedEx shipping label in the email). Good luck - hopefully you'll received closing docs in the next few days! Hopefully our sellers return them quickly as well!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

hurt817 said:


> We passed ROFR 4/18 - received closing docs today 5/2 via email - so 14 days. Not financing so nothing needed to be notarized. Using Magic Vacation Title - signed docs & returned with cashiers check today. (They included a prepaid FedEx shipping label in the email). Good luck - hopefully you'll received closing docs in the next few days! Hopefully our sellers return them quickly as well!


Wow! That was pretty quick!! Hoping our docs come soon!!


----------



## jealey

Received Closing Docs yesterday.  Has anyone sent final payment via a wire transfer?  I was wondering if it was easier than hitting the bank for Cashiers check.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

jealey said:


> Received Closing Docs yesterday.  Has anyone sent final payment via a wire transfer?  I was wondering if it was easier than hitting the bank for Cashiers check.


I thought about it, but didn't, and I'm glad I didn't waste my time doing it, they still recieved my check within two days, and my sellers took three weeks to return everything, so even if you go through the time and money to get it there by wire, it's still dependent on the sellers returning their paperwork...


----------



## dvcdream4fld

dvcdream4fld---$90-$19,284-200-AKV-DEC-200/14, 200/15, 200/16, 200/17, sent 3/12, passed 4/6

Everything is paid and signed.   We were told we are going to close in the next few days, which is less than 60 days   I believe the last time it took longer to close, but it still seems like a long time.


----------



## npmadsen

Meandnevaeh said:


> I thought about it, but didn't, and I'm glad I didn't waste my time doing it, they still recieved my check within two days, and my sellers took three weeks to return everything, so even if you go through the time and money to get it there by wire, it's still dependent on the sellers returning their paperwork...


I agree I was going to wire it worked out fine with cashier check and fed ex lots cheaper


----------



## hjvigz72

Got word about an hour ago that we are 'finalized'. I'm assuming that means titles have changed hands and now we just wait for our welcome package. 

Recap:
3/16 to ROFR
4/11 passed ROFR
4/26 closing docs arrived
4/27 closing docs and funds returned
5/3 email from title co re: finalization on property transfer.


----------



## LISRAREF

hurt817 said:


> We passed ROFR 4/18 - received closing docs today 5/2 via email - so 14 days. Not financing so nothing needed to be notarized. Using Magic Vacation Title - signed docs & returned with cashiers check today. (They included a prepaid FedEx shipping label in the email). Good luck - hopefully you'll received closing docs in the next few days! Hopefully our sellers return them quickly as well!



We passed on 4/13 but still haven't got closing documents.... It kills me to see people who were after me getting to the next step first lol.. I just want this to be done with!


----------



## ScubaCat

LISRAREF said:


> We passed on 4/13 but still haven't got closing documents.... It kills me to see people who were after me getting to the next step first lol.. I just want this to be done with!



No worries.  It'll only be 6-8 more weeks and you'll get your docs.   

Just kidding.  It won't be long now, you'll see!


----------



## hurt817

LISRAREF said:


> We passed on 4/13 but still haven't got closing documents.... It kills me to see people who were after me getting to the next step first lol.. I just want this to be done with!



I'd be frustrated too - hopefully you close soon!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

LISRAREF said:


> We passed on 4/13 but still haven't got closing documents.... It kills me to see people who were after me getting to the next step first lol.. I just want this to be done with!


I heard on another thread that there is one closing company that always closes quicker than the others. I don't think I have the quick one either.


----------



## gluestickgirl

We had ***, which was supposed to be faster. But we had sellers who didn't get the paperwork in fast... So it didn't matter and held up closing. 

Basically, there are a lot of factors. Hang in there!


----------



## dankil13

Offer accepted 3/15
Sent ROFR 3/15
Passed 4/8
Closing docs received 5/2
Returned docs and funds 5/3

We are using First Reliable Transfers.  Hoping for a quick close and member number by June 1st (planning on a late Oct trip)!


----------



## gharter

dankil13 said:


> Offer accepted 3/15
> Sent ROFR 3/15
> Passed 4/8
> Closing docs received 5/2
> Returned docs and funds 5/3
> 
> We are using First Reliable Transfers.  Hoping for a quick close and member number by June 1st (planning on a late Oct trip)!



Hopefully yours goes faster than ours did.  Overall, it was smooth, but seemed slow when it came to getting the deed recorded.  We used First Reliable Transfers as well and it seemed like it took them much longer to get closing done and then the deed recorded compared to others  who posted on this board at the same time.  Maybe it was just a backlog at the time as they claimed.


----------



## dankil13

gharter said:


> Hopefully yours goes faster than ours did.  Overall, it was smooth, but seemed slow when it came to getting the deed recorded.  We used First Reliable Transfers as well and it seemed like it took them much longer to get closing done and then the deed recorded compared to others  who posted on this board at the same time.  Maybe it was just a backlog at the time as they claimed.



It took over 3 weeks from passing ROFR to get the closing docs which seemed a little longer than a few others so I am not overly optimistic.


----------



## dankil13

gharter said:


> Hopefully yours goes faster than ours did.  Overall, it was smooth, but seemed slow when it came to getting the deed recorded.  We used First Reliable Transfers as well and it seemed like it took them much longer to get closing done and then the deed recorded compared to others  who posted on this board at the same time.  Maybe it was just a backlog at the time as they claimed.



Even more interesting is I was just looking on the site where the deed will be eventually recorded I see that the other contract our seller sold was recorded yesterday.  The contract was listed the same day as ours (we offered on day 1, accepted on day 2, and sent to ROFR on day 4) and passed ROFR on the same day (April 8th).   The deed was signed by the sellers on April 14th.  Seems odd they are that much ahead of us in the process.


----------



## hurt817

Yay - I closed today!!!!

Updated timeline...

Offer Accepted 3/18
Sent ROFR 3/21
Passed ROFR 4/18
Closing Docs Received 5/2
Closing Docs Sent In w/funds 5/3
CLOSED!!!! 5/4
Deed recorded w/OCC 5/5

Hope you guys close soon too!


----------



## jealey

Meandnevaeh said:


> I thought about it, but didn't, and I'm glad I didn't waste my time doing it, they still recieved my check within two days, and my sellers took three weeks to return everything, so even if you go through the time and money to get it there by wire, it's still dependent on the sellers returning their paperwork...



I hope the Sellers return the paperwork faster than that.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Griswel

hjvigz72 said:


> Got word about an hour ago that we are 'finalized'. I'm assuming that means titles have changed hands and now we just wait for our welcome package.
> 
> Recap:
> 3/16 to ROFR
> 4/11 passed ROFR
> 4/26 closing docs arrived
> 4/27 closing docs and funds returned
> 5/3 email from title co re: finalization on property transfer.



I'm hoping for a timeline like yours!  For me, it's 4/13 to ROFR, 5/6 passed ROFR (!!), if we get closing docs in two weeks that'd be amazing.  I'm hoping to make GCV reservations for a weekend in October or November.  Of course, I'm also wishing for a pony.  What we need is a 2BR at AKV next July, so we'll be fine long term, but I have points burning a hole in my pocket long before I have points!  

Come on Estoppel!


----------



## hjvigz72

Griswel said:


> I'm hoping for a timeline like yours!  For me, it's 4/13 to ROFR, 5/6 passed ROFR (!!), if we get closing docs in two weeks that'd be amazing.  I'm hoping to make GCV reservations for a weekend in October or November.  Of course, I'm also wishing for a pony.  What we need is a 2BR at AKV next July, so we'll be fine long term, but I have points burning a hole in my pocket long before I have points!
> 
> Come on Estoppel!



Good luck! 

We were surprised at how quickly it moved along. We're chomping at the bit because we have a "cash" vacation booked for the days after Xmas into the New Year. We're hoping to switch out and use our DVC points, but we are also realistic and how hard that week is to get. Not cancelling the cash trip until we know for sure.


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

hurt817 said:


> Yay - I closed today!!!!
> 
> Updated timeline...
> 
> Offer Accepted 3/18
> Sent ROFR 3/21
> Passed ROFR 4/18
> Closing Docs Received 5/2
> Closing Docs Sent In w/funds 5/3
> CLOSED!!!! 5/4
> Deed recorded w/OCC 5/5
> 
> Hope you guys close soon too!



Forgive me as I hope to be on this board soon .. When you say deed recorded did you get your member id# or is there still a wait on that ?


----------



## LISRAREF

Finally got closing docs yesterday. 

Passed ROFR 4/13
Closing docs received 5/6
Closing docs sent 5/7

Now to wait for closing notification....


----------



## bristowe

Congratulations! Our agent said our closing docs are coming early this week. Exciting times. we are ready to pounce on our membership, hope the owners get their papers in as quickly as we will. Enjoy!


----------



## bristowe

FirstTimeDisneyVisit said:


> Forgive me as I hope to be on this board soon .. When you say deed recorded did you get your member id# or is there still a wait on that ?


Quick closing!! Thanks for sharing. Regarding deed recording, after that it goes to Disney. My agent said 2 additional weeks to set up account, 1 week to get card. Updates on this timeline as people go through it would be appreciated. I am going to start calling DVC 10 days after filing as that is what I've seen recommended by the boards.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

bristowe said:


> Quick closing!! Thanks for sharing. Regarding deed recording, after that it goes to Disney. My agent said 2 additional weeks to set up account, 1 week to get card. Updates on this timeline as people go through it would be appreciated. I am going to start calling DVC 10 days after filing as that is what I've seen recommended by the boards.


It was about two weeks exactly for me to get the member number in the mail, I tried calling at 10 days but she wouldn't give it to me over the phone, the rep did confirm for me though that the contract had been recorded to my name and she even gave me the dates my welcome package and member number were mailed out, and when they came in the mail lined up with her quoted mailing dates.


----------



## bristowe

Meandnevaeh said:


> It was about two weeks exactly for me to get the member number in the mail, I tried calling at 10 days but she wouldn't give it to me over the phone, the rep did confirm for me though that the contract had been recorded to my name and she even gave me the dates my welcome package and member number were mailed out, and when they came in the mail lined up with her quoted mailing dates.


Ty, I will ask for these items : ) Hoping anything on property is left in first 3 weeks of August!!   Hoping by end of the month I will have the coveted member number. Thanks so very much for the feedback!


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

Sent 4/9 accepted  5/7 come on closing docs !! Our September trip needs to be booked !


----------



## Ohana2011

Patiently waiting...
29-Mar: Offer Accepted
31-Mar: presented to Disney
26-Apr:  Passed ROFR
... and waiting...  Getting antsy as we're off to Disney in just over a week.  Was hoping to get our closing documents signed & submitted with payment before we leave.


----------



## Ohana2011

Supplanter said:


> Hahaha I'm at like 3 days and I still keep checking my email lol


Supplanter, I was doing well until this evening!  OCDisney kicking in.


----------



## bristowe

Ohana2011 said:


> Supplanter, I was doing well until this evening!  OCDisney kicking in.


I also suffer from OCDisney, but I also find it soothing as I am drawn to it like a moth to a flame! At least we have this space to feel at peace amongst the other OCDisneyers


----------



## Supplanter

Ohana2011 said:


> Patiently waiting...
> 29-Mar: Offer Accepted
> 31-Mar: presented to Disney
> 26-Apr:  Passed ROFR
> ... and waiting...  Getting antsy as we're off to Disney in just over a week.  Was hoping to get our closing documents signed & submitted with payment before we leave.


I have almost the exact same timeline as you, passed rofr 4/26.  2 weeks down, about 1 more according to the agent :-/  I'm tired of waiting already lol


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Patiently waiting...
> 29-Mar: Offer Accepted
> 31-Mar: presented to Disney
> 26-Apr:  Passed ROFR
> ... and waiting...  Getting antsy as we're off to Disney in just over a week.  Was hoping to get our closing documents signed & submitted with payment before we leave.


OMG me too! Still waiting.....


----------



## DisneyHygienist

bristowe said:


> I also suffer from OCDisney, but I also find it soothing as I am drawn to it like a moth to a flame! At least we have this space to feel at peace amongst the other OCDisneyers


Definitely helps the waiting!!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Supplanter, I was doing well until this evening!  OCDisney kicking in.


Haha! I love the OCDisney! I may have to adopt that!


----------



## Ohana2011

bristowe said:


> I also suffer from OCDisney, but I also find it soothing as I am drawn to it like a moth to a flame! At least we have this space to feel at peace amongst the other OCDisneyers


Funny, my cousin (DVC member & fellow OCDisneyer) called me freaking out that a friend of hers is planning her very first trip to DW & had no clue what a fast pass was or ADR.  She was just going to go down & fly by the seat of her pants.  My cuz & I were aghast! We've come a long way, baby!  Haha.


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> Haha! I love the OCDisney! I may have to adopt that!


We should start a thread...  Lol.


----------



## Ohana2011

Supplanter said:


> I have almost the exact same timeline as you, passed rofr 4/26.  2 weeks down, about 1 more according to the agent :-/  I'm tired of waiting already lol


Patience isn't part of our Disney vernacular.  Hehe.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Patience isn't part of our Disney vernacular.  Hehe.


It definitely is not! My husband has been the extreme and overly annoying patient one throughout this process and now even he is becoming impatient!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ugh! We are three weeks into Estoppel and my broker just told me another week! I wanna fall to the floor kicking and screaming like my kids do!! Lol


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> Ugh! We are three weeks into Estoppel and my broker just told me another week! I wanna fall to the floor kicking and screaming like my kids do!! Lol


Another week?  Eeek!  I hope ours comes through by next week.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Another week?  Eeek!  I hope ours comes through by next week.


Me too! Your going down next week right?


----------



## Axelskater

FirstTimeDisneyVisit said:


> Sent 4/9 accepted  5/7 come on closing docs !! Our September trip needs to be booked !


I'm with you in hoping it goes through quickly. I passed the day before and need to book by the end of August. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> Me too! Your going down next week right?


Yes.I.Am.  Can't wait!  We'll be down the end of next week into the following week.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Yes.I.Am.  Can't wait!  We'll be down the end of next week into the following week.


Lucky! Enjoy!


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> Lucky! Enjoy!


Thank you!!  Hope you'll be down soon!!


----------



## ScubaCat

DisneyHygienist said:


> Ugh! We are three weeks into Estoppel and my broker just told me another week! I wanna fall to the floor kicking and screaming like my kids do!! Lol



Could you please post that to youtube?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please post that to youtube?  Thanks in advance.


Hahah! I bet it would get a lot of hits!


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

Axelskater said:


> I'm with you in hoping it goes through quickly. I passed the day before and need to book by the end of August. Best of luck to you!



Awesome congrats !!! we both need a speedy closing ! good luck


----------



## YoSteph

UPDATE: YoSteph: SSR Sept UY 0/2016, 150/2017...Sent 2/22, Passed ROFR 3/18, Closing Documents 4/13.
Funds and paperwork Sent 4/14. Notification that signed contracts (buyer & seller), funds received, sale officially 'Closed' and sent to OCC 4/20. Deed recorded according to OCC website 4/25. Membership pack with Magnets and Points per Resort 5/8 (Priority Mail from Georgia).  Member # (by mail) arrived 5/9 (dated 5/3).  Called for Tech Assistance for Activation Codes and I now have online access.  Now the wait for Physical Membership ID Cards.  FYI: My 'Digital Card' has a Blue Background with the DVC Logo watermarked in Silver and says I've been a member since 2006.


----------



## r5moores

UPdate:  Received closing documents last night.

Offer sent and accepted 3/18
Sent to ROFR 3/24
Passed ROFR 4/21
Closing documents rec'd 5/11


----------



## DisneyHygienist

r5moores said:


> UPdate:  Received closing documents last night.
> 
> Offer sent and accepted 3/18
> Sent to ROFR 3/24
> Passed ROFR 4/21
> Closing documents rec'd 5/11


Congrats! I passed 4/21 too! Still waiting!


----------



## hjvigz72

hjvigz72 said:


> Got word about an hour ago that we are 'finalized'. I'm assuming that means titles have changed hands and now we just wait for our welcome package.
> 
> Recap:
> 3/16 to ROFR
> 4/11 passed ROFR
> 4/26 closing docs arrived
> 4/27 closing docs and funds returned
> 5/3 email from title co re: finalization on property transfer.



UPDATE: deed was in fact recorded on 5/3 (I checked!)
5/12: "Welcome" package received (points chart and magnets - I want my number!!!)
WHEN IS OUR MEMBER NUMBER GOING TO COME!!!???


----------



## Supplanter

Ohana2011 said:


> Another week?  Eeek!  I hope ours comes through by next week.


Yikes, I'm checking my email constantly, I really hope it doesn't take a month to get the closing papers.  (Passed rofr 4/26)


----------



## fls114

Passed ROFR today...joining the fun over here now!


----------



## BriggsBetOnDis

Friday the 13th is now a lucky day! Passed ROFR today - happy to join this board!


----------



## Ohana2011

hjvigz72 said:


> UPDATE: deed was in fact recorded on 5/3 (I checked!)
> 5/12: "Welcome" package received (points chart and magnets - I want my number!!!)
> WHEN IS OUR MEMBER NUMBER GOING TO COME!!!???


This process will weed out the weak from the strong, no doubt.  Lol.  Keep us posted on how long it takes...  I'm looking forward to booking a trip in November (or sooner)...  Until then, just keep swimming.


----------



## Ohana2011

Supplanter said:


> Yikes, I'm checking my email constantly, I really hope it doesn't take a month to get the closing papers.  (Passed rofr 4/26)


Again??  Lol.  Just recalling your quote on the previous board about checking emails...  Hehe. I'm back to doing the same & wondering, "Did I miss anything?"


----------



## boxer11

Passed ROFR on 4/14, Closing Doc's received on 5/13. Mailed signed closing doc's & funds for Monday 5/16 AM delivery. Now it's all on the seller to do their part.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

fls114 said:


> Passed ROFR today...joining the fun over here now!


Congrats!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

BriggsBetOnDis said:


> Friday the 13th is now a lucky day! Passed ROFR today - happy to join this board!


Congrats and welcome to the second round of waiting and email stalking! Lol


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Again??  Lol.  Just recalling your quote on the previous board about checking emails...  Hehe. I'm back to doing the same & wondering, "Did I miss anything?"


My conworker hides my phone from me so i can't check obsessively because every time I check and my closing docs aren't one of them it alters my mood horribly! Lol


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> My conworker hides my phone from me so i can't check obsessively because every time I check and my closing docs aren't one of them it alters my mood horribly! Lol


The trick is to stealth check...


----------



## MRL214

Sent for FROR: 03/31/16
Passed FROR: 04/21/16
Received Closing Documents: 05/13/16


----------



## DisneyHygienist

MRL214 said:


> Sent for FROR: 03/31/16
> Passed FROR: 04/21/16
> Received Closing Documents: 05/13/16


I have the exact same dates! Hoping for closing docs Monday!


----------



## Raul

I passed ROFR 4/21 too. Still waiting for closing docs...


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Raul said:


> I passed ROFR 4/21 too. Still waiting for closing docs...


I feel your pain!


----------



## Supplanter

Ohana2011 said:


> Again??  Lol.  Just recalling your quote on the previous board about checking emails...  Hehe. I'm back to doing the same & wondering, "Did I miss anything?"


Hahaha yes!  I finally couldnt wait anymore and emailed the agent this morning and got the quick email back that hes still waiting on the estoppel email.  Its been 3 weeks now.  :-(  is really prefer to move this along lol


----------



## hjvigz72

Ohana2011 said:


> This process will weed out the weak from the strong, no doubt.  Lol.  Keep us posted on how long it takes...  I'm looking forward to booking a trip in November (or sooner)...  Until then, just keep swimming.



So here's another update/advice. We still would not have our member number to date. HOWEVER - I did an online chat as a "no I am not currently a DVC" member and was able to receive a number to the "Quality Assurance Team". (When I selected that "yes I was" - I was continually prompted to enter a member number - so I decided to try the alternative!) The lovely lady I spoke to was able to provide me with our number as well as our club id#. She proceeded to tell me that if I were to call Member Services, they could give me an activation code to be able to get online. Sooooooooo, Obviously I did!!!  I was able to book our December stay, exactly where we wanted and I couldn't be happier! 

Maybe our number is in today's mail?


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

We passed ROFR today! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Ohana2011

Supplanter said:


> Hahaha yes!  I finally couldnt wait anymore and emailed the agent this morning and got the quick email back that hes still waiting on the estoppel email.  Its been 3 weeks now.  :-(  is really prefer to move this along lol


You & I both, brother...  Nothing here, either.


----------



## Ohana2011

hjvigz72 said:


> So here's another update/advice. We still would not have our member number to date. HOWEVER - I did an online chat as a "no I am not currently a DVC" member and was able to receive a number to the "Quality Assurance Team". (When I selected that "yes I was" - I was continually prompted to enter a member number - so I decided to try the alternative!) The lovely lady I spoke to was able to provide me with our number as well as our club id#. She proceeded to tell me that if I were to call Member Services, they could give me an activation code to be able to get online. Sooooooooo, Obviously I did!!!  I was able to book our December stay, exactly where we wanted and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> Maybe our number is in today's mail?


Yaaaayyyy!!  Great news!  Enjoy & Welcome Home!!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> You & I both, brother...  Nothing here, either.


Count me in the group too! Still nothing today and we are at day 26 of estoppel! We passed ROFR faster!


----------



## Supplanter

DisneyHygienist said:


> Count me in the group too! Still nothing today and we are at day 26 of estoppel! We passed ROFR faster!


Hard not to dwell on it  we've been discussing different vacations we may book, but it'd be a lot nicer if I could actually check availability.  Oh well, I was hogoing to get my member number by mid June but that's starting to look like a long shot now.


----------



## Ohana2011

Supplanter said:


> Hard not to dwell on it  we've been discussing different vacations we may book, but it'd be a lot nicer if I could actually check availability.  Oh well, I was hogoing to get my member number by mid June but that's starting to look like a long shot now.


Every day is a step closer!    Although, it does get tougher as you pass the 21 day mark.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

I finally broke today and called the attorney handling the closing, I jumped right over calling the broker because I knew I would get the run around again!! She has all the estoppel paperwork from Disney and we should be getting our docs tomorrow!! Hopefully!!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Supplanter said:


> Hard not to dwell on it  we've been discussing different vacations we may book, but it'd be a lot nicer if I could actually check availability.  Oh well, I was hogoing to get my member number by mid June but that's starting to look like a long shot now.


I hear ya! We wanted to book in November but I'm hearing on hear and other threads that they're all booked up already!


----------



## dankil13

dankil13 said:


> Offer accepted 3/15
> Sent ROFR 3/15
> Passed 4/8
> Closing docs received 5/2
> Returned docs and funds 5/3
> 
> We are using First Reliable Transfers.  Hoping for a quick close and member number by June 1st (planning on a late Oct trip)!



Deed was recorded on 5/18 - I never received notification of closing by the Deed was notarized by the seller on 5/9.  Waiting on member number now.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Finally got our closing documents this afternoon!!
Offer accepted 3/30
Passed ROFR 4/21
Received closing docs 5/18
Will return docs/funds 5/19 via some overnight method!


----------



## rickste

Congrats...  now the wait for your member number!


----------



## bristowe

hjvigz72 said:


> So here's another update/advice. We still would not have our member number to date. HOWEVER - I did an online chat as a "no I am not currently a DVC" member and was able to receive a number to the "Quality Assurance Team". (When I selected that "yes I was" - I was continually prompted to enter a member number - so I decided to try the alternative!) The lovely lady I spoke to was able to provide me with our number as well as our club id#. She proceeded to tell me that if I were to call Member Services, they could give me an activation code to be able to get online. Sooooooooo, Obviously I did!!!  I was able to book our December stay, exactly where we wanted and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> Maybe our number is in today's mail?


Hi 
congrats!!!! What is the quality assurance number? Thanks!


----------



## bristowe

Hi
Yesterday the legal secretary emailed me back that all closing documents had been received and we will be closing today. I am DisOCD with email today!! We can book our April 28 2017 trip on May 28, I don't think we will get out member number in time but I will be calling from 10 days+ after I see the deed posted. so appreciative of the help on these boards!
ty


----------



## DisneyHygienist

rickste said:


> Congrats...  now the wait for your member number!


Thanks!! I feel like this will be the hardest round of waiting and now mailbox stalking!


----------



## bristowe

DisneyHygienist said:


> Thanks!! I feel like this will be the hardest round of waiting and now mailbox stalking!


I feel the closing was so hard bc things can go wrong. Also now I can buy something DVC during the next long wait. once I see it posted on the OCC site, I am going to start calling for my number daily. I am anxious to see if we get member cards. I saw another thread where people are reporting getting their initial packet and then a few days later their member cards.  So exciting and having fun going through it with this group.


----------



## Raul

Passed ROFR 4/21... waiting never ends...


----------



## melissafox18

Stalking the mail is totally the worst part!! The process of our second contract has actually been pretty smooth. We closed on 5/11, deed was recorded on 5/12 and now I'm just waiting and waiting! Since our second contract has a different home resort and UY, I have to wait for the info to come in the mail or call MS, correct? It's not just going to magically show up in my current member account?


----------



## Ohana2011

Well...  On a plane, heading "Home"... No contract yet.  Perhaps I'll be making a 20 min drive to my broker early next week.


----------



## rickste

> Well... On a plane, heading "Home"... No contract yet. Perhaps I'll be making a 20 min drive to my broker early next week.



I did not receive an email from my title company or broker that we had made it through eStoppel. I just received a fedex package with my closing documents.  Maybe it will be waiting for you on your doorsteps.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Well...  On a plane, heading "Home"... No contract yet.  Perhaps I'll be making a 20 min drive to my broker early next week.


Have so much fun! At least your mind will be off of it and will have it when you get back!


----------



## rickste

According to my broker they had submitted the rofr documents on 4/1 however in reading my closing documents that i just received the ROFR email sent back to the broker it has the lines of "Further, as of April 4, 2016 you will not have access to other DVC incidental benefits..."      

 I thought they grandfathered the folks that had it submitted before 4/4. Did anyone else that submitted prior to 4/4 but made it past ROFR have this included? I am going to send an email to the broker next but was just wondering what other people have in their closing document around this.


----------



## tawi

Passed ROFR 5/20, now for more waiting. 

Our title company is First American. Has anyone had experience? Are they quick if financing isn't needed?


----------



## DisneyHygienist

rickste said:


> According to my broker they had submitted the rofr documents on 4/1 however in reading my closing documents that i just received the ROFR email sent back to the broker it has the lines of "Further, as of April 4, 2016 you will not have access to other DVC incidental benefits..."
> 
> I thought they grandfathered the folks that had it submitted before 4/4. Did anyone else that submitted prior to 4/4 but made it past ROFR have this included? I am going to send an email to the broker next but was just wondering what other people have in their closing document around this.


My closing docs said nothing about it at all either way. I did receive a general written statement from Disney(per my request from my broker) saying anyone who submitted a contract for ROFR before 4/4 was grandfathered in to the incidentals as they stand right now.


----------



## rickste

tawi said:


> Passed ROFR 5/20, now for more waiting.
> 
> Our title company is First American. Has anyone had experience? Are they quick if financing isn't needed?



My experience with them was that I received my packet 3 days before my est closing date (Disney approved it and notified them the same day they overnight the packet to me).  I did not receive an email from first am or my broker that I had passed estoppel, it was delivered by FedEx and left on my door step.  Like you we were not tied up in financing, so I set up a wire transfer right away.  I am hoping the sellers quickly return their documents....


----------



## JHank44

Passed ROFR on May 18th and broker e-mail says closing date is set for June 21st. The waiting continues...

Our title company is First American as well so hopefully things move smoothly.


----------



## hjvigz72

bristowe said:


> Hi
> congrats!!!! What is the quality assurance number? Thanks!


I'm not home- out of state, and as of Friday our member number was still NOT in the mail. Once I'm back, I'll dig it out for you.


----------



## Supplanter

Ugh still no word on estoppel... I'm tired of waiting lol.  Passed rofr 4/26.  Disappointed in the time share store, they didn't even respond to my email asking for any info.


----------



## rickste

Supplanter said:


> Ugh still no word on estoppel... I'm tired of waiting lol.  Passed rofr 4/26.  Disappointed in the time share store, they didn't even respond to my email asking for any info.



I passed ROFR on 4/26 also and received  my closing docs on Friday via FedEx.  I did not receive an email to  notify me that we had made it through estoppel just the package.  When was your closing date? Mine was supposed to be today (5/23). My birthday is 5/24 so I think it would be pretty cool if it occurs  tomorrow (I think that is doubtful though, buying resale is all about dragging it out).


----------



## Supplanter

rickste said:


> I passed ROFR on 4/26 also and received  my closing docs on Friday via FedEx.  I did not receive an email to  notify me that we had made it through estoppel just the package.  When was your closing date? Mine was supposed to be today (5/23). My birthday is 5/24 so I think it would be pretty cool if it occurs  tomorrow (I think that is doubtful though, buying resale is all about dragging it out).


I never had an official closing date.  The docs mentioned "to be completed by 5/29" but I think that was just a worst case scenario in the event everything went longer than expected... And now here we are lol.  Offer made/ accepted 3/24 submitted for rofr 3/29, passed 4/26.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Supplanter said:


> Ugh still no word on estoppel... I'm tired of waiting lol.  Passed rofr 4/26.  Disappointed in the time share store, they didn't even respond to my email asking for any info.


I skipped the broker and went right to the attorney handling the closing. The legal secretary was wonderful and very responsive. Call your closing company. Maybe they'll give you some info.


----------



## tawi

Supplanter said:


> I never had an official closing date.  The docs mentioned "to be completed by 5/29" but I think that was just a worst case scenario in the event everything went longer than expected... And now here we are lol.  Offer made/ accepted 3/24 submitted for rofr 3/29, passed 4/26.




You went through the TimeShare Store as well? Our contract states to close on or before 6/23. Sunday we rec'd am email from our broker saying the documents would be emailed to us around 6/16. I hope it's true. I went stir crazy with ROFR, I can't imagine going after our stated closing date!! Hope you get your paperwork soon!!


----------



## rickste

tawi said:


> You went through the TimeShare Store as well? Our contract states to close on or before 6/23. Sunday we rec'd am email from our broker saying the documents would be emailed to us around 6/16. I hope it's true. I went stir crazy with ROFR, I can't imagine going after our stated closing date!! Hope you get your paperwork soon!!




I think that each phase is harder then the previous, especially since the entire process is pretty much a black box.  Especially once you get the closing documents but no matter how fast you are tied to the sellers on signing and returning theirs....


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> Have so much fun! At least your mind will be off of it and will have it when you get back!


Closing documents came in...  Will complete & return when we get back to the "real" world...  I like this one so much more.


----------



## Ohana2011

rickste said:


> I did not receive an email from my title company or broker that we had made it through eStoppel. I just received a fedex package with my closing documents.  Maybe it will be waiting for you on your doorsteps.


I received the closing docs by email... The end is so close, I can smell it!  Lol.


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> My closing docs said nothing about it at all either way. I did receive a general written statement from Disney(per my request from my broker) saying anyone who submitted a contract for ROFR before 4/4 was grandfathered in to the incidentals as they stand right now.


I received a similar email & have the name & title of the person who issued the letter from DVC.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Closing documents came in...  Will complete & return when we get back to the "real" world...  I like this one so much more.


Yayyy! Finally! Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> Yayyy! Finally! Enjoy the rest of your trip!


Thank you!!!  A few minor adjustments need to be made to the paperwork...  Hoping to have everything completed & submitted in the coming days.


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

19 days in so far !!! the wait is killing me !


----------



## Supplanter

Finally got our closing docs!  yay hahahaha


----------



## Ohana2011

Supplanter said:


> Finally got our closing docs!  yay hahahaha


Congratulations!!  Another step closer, Supplanter!!  We're still waiting for our revised papers.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Supplanter said:


> Finally got our closing docs!  yay hahahaha


Congratulations!!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

We finally closed today!!!!What a journey it's been! Glad to have these threads to keep me sane! Now to wait for the magic member #!!


----------



## rickste

Supplanter said:


> Finally got our closing docs!  yay hahahaha



Congrats.


----------



## rickste

DisneyHygienist said:


> We finally closed today!!!!What a journey it's been! Glad to have these threads to keep me sane! Now to wait for the magic member #!!



Excellent News! Congrats!


----------



## Tardisblue

DisneyHygienist said:


> We finally closed today!!!!What a journey it's been! Glad to have these threads to keep me sane! Now to wait for the magic member #!!



Congratulations!  From start to finish, how long did it take you?


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Tardisblue said:


> Congratulations!  From start to finish, how long did it take you?


Almost 2 months.
Offer accepted:3/30
Passed ROFR:4/21
Received closing docs:5/18, mailed back overnight UPS 5/19
Closed:5/26


----------



## Griswel

DisneyHygienist said:


> Almost 2 months.
> Offer accepted:3/30
> Passed ROFR:4/21
> Received closing docs:5/18, mailed back overnight UPS 5/19
> Closed:5/26



Ouch.  Well, our offer was accepted 4/13 and we passed ROFR three weeks ago today.  Closing before June 13 would be nice. Our Member number is still a month away almost.

Good luck getting your Member # soon!


----------



## bestdayever09

Hello Everyone!

We just passed ROFR today, submitted 5/2. Now onto estoppel! I really hope it goes quickly! I am hoping to have my points in my account by 7/25! We are using DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title. We already have points at the same resort (VGF) with the same use year. Ahhh this process is nail-biting when you are on a deadline!


----------



## DizBub

We also passed ROFR today.  Email said 4 weeks to get closing documents.  In 4 weeks are going to be in the middle of a WDW trip, might this be an issue?  I really hate to be the one that delays things.  

To make matters worse I'm really worried about FexEx leaving documents on our doorstep.  Our long-time neighbor who takes care of our mail is moving by then and our DD who handles other things will be traveling with us.  Ugh, it's just bad timing.


----------



## Axelskater

I passed ROFR exactly 3 weeks ago...Still no closing documents; I know I am being impatient but how long is estoppel taking right now...? Have the check ready to overnight as soon as the closing docs are ready...and 41 "free" points expiring September 1st - want to make an impromptu trip!


----------



## rickste

DizBub said:


> We also passed ROFR today.  Email said 4 weeks to get closing documents.  In 4 weeks are going to be in the middle of a WDW trip, might this be an issue?  I really hate to be the one that delays things.
> 
> To make matters worse I'm really worried about FexEx leaving documents on our doorstep.  Our long-time neighbor who takes care of our mail is moving by then and our DD who handles other things will be traveling with us.  Ugh, it's just bad timing.



I would talk to you broker and title company.  I am sure that they can hold the documents or ask that they email it to you!  In fact I was pretty surprise that we had our packet FedEx.


----------



## DizBub

rickste said:


> I would talk to you broker and title company.  I am sure that they can hold the documents or ask that they email it to you!  In fact I was pretty surprise that we had our packet FedEx.



Thank you, I will call our broker and let them know what's going on.


----------



## Ohana2011

DizBub said:


> We also passed ROFR today.  Email said 4 weeks to get closing documents.  In 4 weeks are going to be in the middle of a WDW trip, might this be an issue?  I really hate to be the one that delays things.
> 
> To make matters worse I'm really worried about FexEx leaving documents on our doorstep.  Our long-time neighbor who takes care of our mail is moving by then and our DD who handles other things will be traveling with us.  Ugh, it's just bad timing.


Double check with your Title Co...  Our papers came in by email & we returned them signed with payment today.  So no Fed Ex packet sent to us.


----------



## indyannamom

We passed ROFR so on to waiting for Estoppel 
...first time DVC at Animal Kingdom


----------



## Griswel

4/13 Offer Accepted
5/6 Passed ROFR
5/27 Received Closing Docs 

Docs won't go out until Tuesday, though, Florida Mortgage rules made it too tough to get it all out Saturday.  Hoping for Member Number by lid-June.


----------



## Axelskater

Here's hoping - we passed about the same time...5/6; I want to light a fire under those Title people!


----------



## DizBub

We also passed 5/27 and don't expect to hear anything until the end of June.  I hope things go a little faster for us after estoppel since we already have a member # and they don't have to create an account.

I don't NEED those new points right away but if they do come in sooner some might be used to get us into a 1 bedroom instead of the studios I have booked in September or over NYE.


----------



## Ohana2011

Axelskater said:


> Here's hoping - we passed about the same time...5/6; I want to light a fire under those Title people!


Never hurts to call and light a fire.  I had an issue with my papers and the Title Rep said they would reach out to a third party to straighten it out.  Three days, no word, I called the third party directly and they said they never received a call from the Title Co...  So, I straightened it out myself and called the Title Co to tell them what was done.  I received the revised papers by email within 20 minutes of me making those calls.  Sometimes they become inundated with paperwork that it's easy for things to fall through the cracks.  So, if you're not receiving info in a timely manner, give them a call. They are working for you and the seller.


----------



## ruzer28

Passed ROFR today after only 21 days - hoping Estoppel is as quick.


----------



## BriggsBetOnDis

Happy Friday All -

We got our closing docs today!!!!

4/20 Offer Accepted
5/13 Passed ROFR
6/3 Received Closing Docs.

I feel like we are finally getting close!!!!

See you all over at the Closing Board!


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

we are 28 days since we passed rofr and checked in with our broker hopping they had them and we got this ..Disney is running behind.  The attorney is waiting to receive the estoppels from them needed to prepare the closing docs. ..has anyone ever been told this ? Looks like we defiantly going over 30 days


----------



## Griswel

4/13 Offer Accepted
5/6 Passed ROFR
5/27 Received Closing Docs
6/2 We closed!

It'll be filed today or Monday, but we're still looking at two weeks for our Member Number.  Then to test out entirely unrealistic hopes of GCV for a weekend in October or November   But our big plans for next July, AKV 2 bedroom on the Savannah, are all set to be firmed up in ten weeks or so.


----------



## tawi

FirstTimeDisneyVisit said:


> we are 28 days since we passed rofr and checked in with our broker hopping they had them and we got this ..Disney is running behind.  The attorney is waiting to receive the estoppels from them needed to prepare the closing docs. ..has anyone ever been told this ? Looks like we defiantly going over 30 days




Yikes! I hope this isn't the case with us!! We're trying to book a December trip, I don't need anything else holding us up!


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

tawi said:


> Yikes! I hope this isn't the case with us!! We're trying to book a December trip, I don't need anything else holding us up!



Where  trying to book for September lol !  where are you trying to stay ?


----------



## tawi

FirstTimeDisneyVisit said:


> Where  trying to book for September lol !  where are you trying to stay ?




We would love to be at AKV, however I doubt it will happen. We already have a cash trip booked the week before Christmas. We were hoping to cancel that and use our points since our contract has banked 2015 points.  So I guess we're ok with anything that will be available.


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

tawi said:


> We would love to be at AKV, however I doubt it will happen. We already have a cash trip booked the week before Christmas. We were hoping to cancel that and use our points since our contract has banked 2015 points.  So I guess we're ok with anything that will be available.



wow you guys sound just like us !! we have a cash trip for September and looking to stay at AKV and will cancel our cash trip if we are able to get rooms ! 
 Good luck


----------



## Keishag

We just passed ROFR yesterday so I'm gonna join you guys here in the wait. We're so excited!


----------



## Tardisblue

Keishag said:


> We just passed ROFR yesterday so I'm gonna join you guys here in the wait. We're so excited!



We passed yesterday too.  Glad to be able to join this thread.


----------



## fls114

fls114 said:


> Passed ROFR today...joining the fun over here now!



Offer Accepted 4/18
Passed ROFR 5/13
Closing Docs Received  6/3

Exactly 21 days from passing to receiving closing docs.


----------



## indyannamom

[QUOTE="

Exactly 21 days from passing to receiving closing docs.[/QUOTE]

Hoping we have a similar timeline!!!

Congrats on getting your documents!


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

fls114 said:


> Offer Accepted 4/18
> Passed ROFR 5/13
> Closing Docs Received  6/3
> 
> Exactly 21 days from passing to receiving closing docs.



wow that is great congrats !!! we are 31 days and still waiting :/


----------



## tawi

What would be the suggestion if we wanted to check our status, call the title/closing office or broker? This is our first dvc. First our broker said 6/16 now saying after 6/21. We need to bank our remaining 2015 points so we don't lose them and we're getting awfully close to the deadline to bank. Too close for my comfort.


----------



## pepperandchips

Hey guys... need advice on how to help expedite things (if there is such a maneuver). My contract passed ROFR and I was notified 6/3/16. My broker told me that I would receive closing documents about four weeks from that date (okay this is good) but that the closing will not occur until July 18th (bad bad bad). Is this normal? I understand that the title attorney needs a few days to get the documents back in order after receiving executed docs from buyer and seller but July 18th is a full two weeks after my closing documents are expected to go out. I am going to lose points that can't be banked (and have already resigned myself to that fact) if I don't get my membership number by the end of July. I would love to be able to use those points even if it is one crazy night splurge at the end of July in whatever is available!!


----------



## tawi

pepperandchips said:


> Hey guys... need advice on how to help expedite things (if there is such a maneuver). My contract passed ROFR and I was notified 6/3/16. My broker told me that I would receive closing documents about four weeks from that date (okay this is good) but that the closing will not occur until July 18th (bad bad bad). Is this normal? I understand that the title attorney needs a few days to get the documents back in order after receiving executed docs from buyer and seller but July 18th is a full two weeks after my closing documents are expected to go out. I am going to lose points that can't be banked (and have already resigned myself to that fact) if I don't get my membership number by the end of July. I would love to be able to use those points even if it is one crazy night splurge at the end of July in whatever is available!!



I just spoke to a lady with the title company handling our estoppel and she said Disney is unusually far behind. She stated at the beginning of the year they would receive info back with 3-5 days after ROFR and now it is 4-5 weeks after ROFR.


----------



## thejewellfamily

Just passed ROFR.....now onto the next wait!


----------



## viper17d

I'm right behind you JewelFamily!! Let's go estoppel!!


----------



## pepperandchips

tawi said:


> I just spoke to a lady with the title company handling our estoppel and she said Disney is unusually far behind. She stated at the beginning of the year they would receive info back with 3-5 days after ROFR and now it is 4-5 weeks after ROFR.


Even if it takes 5 weeks we still shouldn't be at July 18th. I think I will call the closing attorney's office and ask whether they (the closing paralegal) would prefer an edible arrangement, flowers, candy, gift card, etc. to expedite this... haha!


----------



## firerunner1965

thejewellfamily said:


> Just passed ROFR.....now onto the next wait!





viper17d said:


> I'm right behind you JewelFamily!! Let's go estoppel!!






I'm right behind you two also. Lets hope  this goes as fast as the ROFR!


----------



## Dream big

firerunner1965 said:


> I'm right behind you two also. Lets hope  this goes as fast as the ROFR!


Joining you too! Passed ROFR today too. Was surprised when the email said 3-4 weeks for estoppel. Just hanging tight!


----------



## tawi

pepperandchips said:


> Even if it takes 5 weeks we still shouldn't be at July 18th. I think I will call the closing attorney's office and ask whether they (the closing paralegal) would prefer an edible arrangement, flowers, candy, gift card, etc. to expedite this... haha!




Maybe they meant July 18 for when you get your member info?Our broker sent an email saying I should receive closing docs by 6/21, close by 6/23 and have my member info to book a vacation by 7/5. We passed ROFR on 5/20.  I inquired because we have 2015 points that need to be banked by 7/31 or we lose them as well.


----------



## Brian0718

Brian0718---$98-$5,365-50-AKV-FEB- 0/16, 50/17, 50/18- sent 4/22, passed 5/16, closing paperwork rec'd 6/8/16!!!


----------



## thejewellfamily

firerunner1965 said:


> I'm right behind you two also. Lets hope  this goes as fast as the ROFR!


The "hard" part is finished.  LOL


----------



## thejewellfamily

Does anyone know how long it has been taking Disney to provide the membership number?  I haven't seen timelines anywhere, but to be honest, I haven't looked very hard.


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

pepperandchips said:


> Hey guys... need advice on how to help expedite things (if there is such a maneuver). My contract passed ROFR and I was notified 6/3/16. My broker told me that I would receive closing documents about four weeks from that date (okay this is good) but that the closing will not occur until July 18th (bad bad bad). Is this normal? I understand that the title attorney needs a few days to get the documents back in order after receiving executed docs from buyer and seller but July 18th is a full two weeks after my closing documents are expected to go out. I am going to lose points that can't be banked (and have already resigned myself to that fact) if I don't get my membership number by the end of July. I would love to be able to use those points even if it is one crazy night splurge at the end of July in whatever is available!!



We Passed ROFR on 5/7 and still have not received our closing docs. Our broker told us the same thing when we asked for an update ,,Disney is unusually behind on this


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

Passed ROFR 5/7
Received closing Docs 6/10
On to our next phase ! Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## Ohana2011

Pangyal...  I read where your DH's name was spelled incorrectly on your paperwork...  I just received our docs & realized our WofROFR was spelled correctly, but the Warranty Deed still had the misspelled last name (even though I called & emailed the Title Co on 05/24 to correct, which they said they did)...  How does that affect our closing & ability to access our points for booking?  I'm assuming the Title Co has to revise before we can even get our member # & points...    This has been such a pain!!  I was on top of the issue & contacted all parties to make sure it was taken care of BEFORE finalizing the contract - they emailed me saying it was corrected & obviously, someone didn't check before submitting the papers.  Comments:


----------



## JHank44

Supposed to close 6/21 and the broker said I should receive closing docs at least a week ahead. Getting anxious since that would be tomorrow. Is it common to get closing docs late?


----------



## ScubaCat

Ohana2011 said:


> This has been such a pain!! I was on top of the issue & contacted all parties to make sure it was taken care of BEFORE finalizing the contract - they emailed me saying it was corrected & obviously, someone didn't check before submitting the papers



That sucks.  Hopefully they'll get a correction filed ASAP so Disney can complete the transfer and you can start looking for your first add-on *COUGH* I mean, book your first trip. 

I have to say, *** actually sent me all the paperwork, including the deed, BEFORE they filed so I could verify everything.  I thought that was very professional (and smart.. saves them trouble, too...)


----------



## tawi

JHank44 said:


> Supposed to close 6/21 and the broker said I should receive closing docs at least a week ahead. Getting anxious since that would be tomorrow. Is it common to get closing docs late?




We're right there with you. Our closing date is supposed to be 6/23. I checked in last week and was told Disney is behind on Estoppel probably wouldn't receive anything until 6/21. I believe there was someone else on this thread who passed ROFR on 5/7 but didn't get their closing info until 6/10!


----------



## Ohana2011

Scuba - I received the affidavit of scrivener today with the, oops, I'm sorry email.


----------



## ScubaCat

Ohana2011 said:


> Scuba - I received the affidavit of scrivener today with the, oops, I'm sorry email.



Awesome. It shouldn't be much longer now. Less than 3 more months.  kidding.


----------



## Ohana2011

ScubaCat said:


> Awesome. It shouldn't be much longer now. Less than 3 more months.  kidding.


With the ROFR mistake...  You may be right.  Silly me to think that no one would spell such a simple first name incorrectly.   Let's see how tomorrow's apology goes...


----------



## ScubaCat

Ohana2011 said:


> With the ROFR mistake...  You may be right.  Silly me to think that no one would spell such a simple first name incorrectly.   Let's see how tomorrow's apology goes...



Even DVC CMs can fat finger an R every now and then. Hopefully the saga will end soon!


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

This estoppel wait is driving me crazy! I think this is harder than the wait for the ROFR response. I know the estoppel wait for us is now over 4 weeks. Our broker told us that they're running slower than usual, but we should receive closing docs sometime this week. How much longer should it be before I can book a vacation?


----------



## tawi

Yay received our closing docs today!!! 

Passed ROFR 5/20
Closing docs rec'd 6/14
On to the next step!


----------



## sergi16

[Q
UOTE="tawi, post: 55931199, member: 577978"]Yay received our closing docs today!!! 

Passed ROFR 5/20
Closing docs rec'd 6/14
On to the next step![/QUOTE]


We received our closing docs yesterday

Sent 5/2
Passed ROFR 5/23
Closing docs rec'd 6/13 

Docs are in FedEx's hands now


----------



## ScubaCat

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> This estoppel wait is driving me crazy! I think this is harder than the wait for the ROFR response. I know the estoppel wait for us is now over 4 weeks. Our broker told us that they're running slower than usual, but we should receive closing docs sometime this week. How much longer should it be before I can book a vacation?



If it makes you feel any better, the wait after you return the closing docs is actually the worst part.  So, this part should only feel moderately annoying


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

ScubaCat said:


> If it makes you feel any better, the wait after you return the closing docs is actually the worst part.  So, this part should only feel moderately annoying



Oh joy! Lol


----------



## ScubaCat

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> Oh joy! Lol



As fun as it is (having bought two resale contracts recently) to watch other people suffer, it's even more fun making it worse 

Seriously, the end is near.  Once it's done, it's DONE, and it's well worth it!


----------



## bestdayever09

Submitted for ROFR on 5/2, passed 5/27, and got an e-mail today saying the title company received estoppel from Disney. She said I would receive the closing paperwork today, but I didn't. Fingers crossed and pixie dust for it coming tomorrow!!!!


----------



## DizBub

bestdayever09 said:


> Submitted for ROFR on 5/2, passed 5/27, and got an e-mail today saying the title company received estoppel from Disney. She said I would receive the closing paperwork today, but I didn't. Fingers crossed and pixie dust for it coming tomorrow!!!!



Ooh!!!  We passed on 5/27 also....this gives me hope we will hear something by the end of the week.  

Thank you for posting your update!  Fingers crossed you get your closing documents tomorrow!


----------



## pagntbaby

Ours was sent on April 20 for ROFR and passed on May 16.  We are still waiting for closing docs.  We were initially told 3-4 weeks.  Last week we were told 10 days or so.  They said they are still waiting on Disney. We are at 29 days and counting.


----------



## bestdayever09

bestdayever09 said:


> Submitted for ROFR on 5/2, passed 5/27, and got an e-mail today saying the title company received estoppel from Disney. She said I would receive the closing paperwork today, but I didn't. Fingers crossed and pixie dust for it coming tomorrow!!!!




We did get the closing docs today. I won't be able to send them back until tomorrow because I had to make a huge dinner for a grieving family tonight (they lost Grandma to breast cancer  this morning). It has been a grim day today with the horrible news out of my home resort too . I hope things begin to look up for Orlando and everywhere else.


----------



## Ohana2011

bestdayever09 said:


> We did get the closing docs today. I won't be able to send them back until tomorrow because I had to make a huge dinner for a grieving family tonight (they lost Grandma to breast cancer  this morning). It has been a grim day today with the horrible news out of my home resort too . I hope things to looking up for Orlando and everywhere else.


My condolences to you all.


----------



## aoconnor

Don't be afraid to follow up with your broker! I did and it turns out the title company got my estoppel a week ago but somehow forgot to send the closing docs out. 

Sent 4/25
Passed ROFR 5/18
Estoppel Received 6/9
Closing docs rec'd 6/15 (title company forgot to send)
Wired Funds 6/16

On to closing! Seller is in the UK, hope they can find a notary quickly


----------



## JHank44

Still waiting on closing docs. This is becoming more painful than ROFR...at least there was a cutoff date when to expect an answer. With closing docs, it is perpetually in limbo.


----------



## Scott Eichenberger

aoconnor said:


> Don't be afraid to follow up with your broker! I did and it turns out the title company got my estoppel a week ago but somehow forgot to send the closing docs out.
> 
> Sent 4/25
> Passed ROFR 5/18
> Estoppel Received 6/9
> Closing docs rec'd 6/15 (title company forgot to send)
> Wired Funds 6/16
> 
> On to closing! Seller is in the UK, hope they can find a notary quickly


I had the same issue, passed ROFR and estopple took too long.  Called closing agent and they were just sitting on it.  Now I have closing docs and waiting for them to notify Disney!


----------



## Ohana2011

ScubaCat said:


> Even DVC CMs can fat finger an R every now and then. Hopefully the saga will end soon!


The fat finger didn't make a difference...  Transaction recorded by Disney 6/13, welcome packet arrived today & member number should be received in the next week +/-.  DVC Administration would not give me our member # over the phone.


----------



## DixieDelights

If you are already a member but buying new contract in a different use year, what happens after closing and deed recording?  Wait on welcome packet?  Then wait on new member number to be able to book?


----------



## DizBub

DizBub said:


> Ooh!!!  We passed on 5/27 also....this gives me hope we will hear something by the end of the week.



Closing documents received 6/17. 

Already signed and sent back with final payment.

For people keeping track...
Sent to ROFR 5/3
Passed 5/27
Closing docs received 6/17

This means we are 45 days into the process.  24 days for ROFR and 21 days for estoppel.  On to the closing thread!


----------



## pagntbaby

pagntbaby said:


> Ours was sent on April 20 for ROFR and passed on May 16.  We are still waiting for closing docs.  We were initially told 3-4 weeks.  Last week we were told 10 days or so.  They said they are still waiting on Disney. We are at 29 days and counting.



We received our closing documents on 6/17.


----------



## Dream big

Got my closing docs today! I wasn't expecting them for a few more weeks so this was a huge surprise! One step closer.


----------



## firerunner1965

very cool what is your time line when did you pass ROFR  ??



Dream big said:


> Got my closing docs today! I wasn't expecting them for a few more weeks so this was a huge surprise! One step closer.


----------



## Dream big

firerunner1965 said:


> very cool what is your time line when did you pass ROFR  ??


Offer submitted 5/17
ROFR waived 6/8
Closing docs received 6/20

So 23 days for ROFR and 13 days for Estopple and closing docs. 

When my broker emailed me about passing ROFR they said Estopple might take 20-30 days!! So this was a huge surprise.


----------



## DizBub

Dream big said:


> Offer submitted 5/17
> ROFR waived 6/8
> Closing docs received 6/20
> 
> So 23 days for ROFR and 13 days for Estopple and closing docs.
> 
> When my broker emailed me about passing ROFR they said Estopple might take 20-30 days!! So this was a huge surprise.



Wow!  That is very fast.  Congrats!


----------



## viper17d

Sorry for the delayed update - I was out of town, but I received a nice surprise at the start of my trip!

Sent 5/17
Passed ROFR 6/8
Closing Docs Rec'd 6/17

That was super quick! Good luck to everyone waiting, and hopefully Disney is getting systematically quicker!!


----------



## ScubaCat

viper17d said:


> That was super quick! Good luck to everyone waiting, and hopefully Disney is getting systematically quicker!!


 Wouldn't that be a lovely thought?! 

There are just fewer transactions going through right now.  They'll always have the minimum possible number of people processing resale transactions, because what difference does it make to them?


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

viper17d said:


> Sorry for the delayed update - I was out of down, but I received a nice surprise at the start of my trip!
> 
> Sent 5/17
> Passed ROFR 6/8
> Closing Docs Rec'd 6/17
> 
> That was super quick! Good luck to everyone waiting, and hopefully Disney is getting systematically quicker!!



Wow ridicously jealous !!! Congrats


----------



## Dream big

viper17d said:


> Sorry for the delayed update - I was out of down, but I received a nice surprise at the start of my trip!
> 
> Sent 5/17
> Passed ROFR 6/8
> Closing Docs Rec'd 6/17
> 
> That was super quick! Good luck to everyone waiting, and hopefully Disney is getting systematically quicker!!


You have the exact same timeline as me! Which broker are you using? We are using DVC Resale Market.


----------



## firerunner1965

Dream big said:


> You have the exact same timeline as me! Which broker are you using? We are using DVC Resale Market.




 You guys have the same timeline as us and we are also using DVC Resale Market I emailed them (getting impatient lol) and they said 21 to 25 days. I hope they are wrong lol
Now would be good!!


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

We're still waiting. Disney found an issue with our paperwork. We were told it's an easy fix and we should receive closing docs this week (although we've been told that the past 3 weeks now) 

Contract sent to disney April 19th
Passed ROFR May 16th


----------



## luvdisneyland

Heather Heflin said:


> Yay finally closed!
> 
> 3/8 passed rofr
> 3/29 closed
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes to record the deed with the county?


Recording the deed should just be a few days... it is the transfer from the seller to you ( on Disney's end) that takes longer ( up to two weeks). Congratulations!


----------



## viper17d

Dream big said:


> You have the exact same timeline as me! Which broker are you using? We are using DVC Resale Market.



DVC Resale Market for us too


----------



## indyannamom

We got closing docs today

For those keeping track, Submitted 5/6, passed ROFR 5/28, received closing docs 6/22

We'll send back tomorrow!


----------



## firerunner1965

We got our closing documents today!! Submitted 5/18 ROFR 6/8 closing docs today 6/22 YA YA YA

Overnighting them back tomorrow


----------



## thejewellfamily

Ours was sent on May 19th for ROFR and passed on June 8th.  We just received out closing documents today June 23rd.  Took two weeks from Disney passing on ROFR.


----------



## thejewellfamily

firerunner1965 said:


> We got our closing documents today!! Submitted 5/18 ROFR 6/8 closing docs today 6/22 YA YA YA
> 
> Overnighting them back tomorrow


You are on a similar timeline to us!


----------



## Ohana2011

ScubaCat said:


> Wouldn't that be a lovely thought?!
> 
> There are just fewer transactions going through right now.  They'll always have the minimum possible number of people processing resale transactions, because what difference does it make to them?


Made my first ressie today, Scuba...  Jersey week (Nov 7-12) is booked solid!!  Glad to say...  This is all done!!  For now.


----------



## Tardisblue

thejewellfamily said:


> Ours was sent on May 19th for ROFR and passed on June 8th.  We just received out closing documents today June 23rd.  Took two weeks from Disney passing on ROFR.



2 weeks!  We're at 3 weeks today since passing ROFR and not a peep.


----------



## ScubaCat

Ohana2011 said:


> Made my first ressie today, Scuba...  Jersey week (Nov 7-12) is booked solid!!  Glad to say...  This is all done!!  For now.



Hooray!  Congrats!  We have two trips booked on two contracts. First trip on our membership is in September.  Then NYE!  As Mater says on RSR "It's gonna be fuu..uuuun."


----------



## thejewellfamily

Tardisblue said:


> 2 weeks!  We're at 3 weeks today since passing ROFR and not a peep.


Try calling your agent....maybe it slipped through the cracks?  Who is your title company?


----------



## Tardisblue

thejewellfamily said:


> Try calling your agent....maybe it slipped through the cracks?  Who is your title company?



American Title.  Just shot an e-mail to our agent to see if he's heard any news.


----------



## Ohana2011

Tardisblue said:


> American Title.  Just shot an e-mail to our agent to see if he's heard any news.


Call the title co.  Do you know who your rep is there?  I had the same title Co.  Took a little longer than some of my fellow DISers that were ROFRd at the same time.


----------



## Ohana2011

ScubaCat said:


> Hooray!  Congrats!  We have two trips booked on two contracts. First trip on our membership is in September.  Then NYE!  As Mater says on RSR "It's gonna be fuu..uuuun."


Just a matter of time before this contract gains a sibling...  I have a strange feeling we're going to get that dreaded "addonitis" disease.


----------



## ScubaCat

Ohana2011 said:


> Just a matter of time before this contract gains a sibling...  I have a strange feeling we're going to get that dreaded "addonitis" disease.



As soon as we closed (as in before getting the member #), DW started going on about who we're going to bring on future trips.  I immediately started looking for more points.  I can't wait to pay these dues next year.


----------



## Tardisblue

Ohana2011 said:


> Call the title co.  Do you know who your rep is there?  I had the same title Co.  Took a little longer than some of my fellow DISers that were ROFRd at the same time.



No idea who our rep is at American Title.  The last e-mail from the sales associate said we would get an e-mail between June 25th and July 3rd that would include our closing docs.  I realize it's a day prior to that, but seeing others receive their docs in 2 weeks gave me some hope of receiving them early.

Meh, what's another couple of days at this point.


----------



## thejewellfamily

Tardisblue said:


> American Title.  Just shot an e-mail to our agent to see if he's heard any news.


Ours was American Title too.  Just sent off the closing paperwork and funding today.  Hope yours comes soon!


----------



## Ohana2011

Tardisblue said:


> No idea who our rep is at American Title.  The last e-mail from the sales associate said we would get an e-mail between June 25th and July 3rd that would include our closing docs.  I realize it's a day prior to that, but seeing others receive their docs in 2 weeks gave me some hope of receiving them early.
> 
> Meh, what's another couple of days at this point.


Good luck & hopefully they get it to you within that time frame.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Tardisblue

Ohana2011 said:


> Good luck & hopefully they get it to you within that time frame.  Keep us posted.



Received the closing docs today.  26 days since we passed ROFR.  We'll review, sign, and send the paperwork and check on Friday.


----------



## Ohana2011

Tardisblue said:


> Received the closing docs today.  26 days since we passed ROFR.  We'll review, sign, and send the paperwork and check on Friday.


Yay!  Another step closer!!


----------



## disland7

VGC 160 sent 5/25 passed ROFR 6/17
Waiting, waiting on estoppel (whatever exactly that is). I figure the longer it takes at least I have that cash making some (albeit small) interest in the bank.  The thought keeps me from getting too anxious. I'm excited to start planning my 1st vaca as an owner.


----------



## Ohana2011

Tardisblue said:


> Received the closing docs today.  26 days since we passed ROFR.  We'll review, sign, and send the paperwork and check on Friday.


Tardis...  I am soo confused...  Thought you had a VWL property...  My mistake...  Hopefully you close on your property soon.  We received our member # about 2 1/2 weeks after we returned our contract w/ payment to First American...


----------



## tmcgean

BWV 100 points - passed ROFR July 1st and received closing documents at end of day on the 15th (a Friday). Two of four documents with address information were incorrect and had to be redone. Everything sorted, signed and money transferred on July 18th. Now on to the next wait. That was a tough weekend waiting to hear back on the corrections.


----------



## kelownamom

hi everyone in the estoppel thread!! We got word today Disney waived ROFR so we are on our way! 
Submitted 06/30
Passed 07/25
Now we wait some more


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

I have been reading through but there are widely varying wait times for estoppel.  We are on day 15 now since passing ROFR.  What is the average? 

Submitted 8/4
Passed ROFR 8/15 (Yes, crazy fast)


----------



## gharter

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> I have been reading through but there are widely varying wait times for estoppel.  We are on day 15 now since passing ROFR.  What is the average?
> 
> Submitted 8/4
> Passed ROFR 8/15 (Yes, crazy fast)



I don't know that there is an average wait.  As you noted, the times seem to be all over the place.  In general,  it seems to take about 2 weeks from passong ROFR to getting closing docs.  We took another 2 weeks to close after getting the docs.  Good luck with the wiat.


----------



## Marionnette

I sent my offer on 7/14.
 It passed ROFR on 8/8.
Completed estoppel on 8/29.

Just over 6 weeks from offer to closing documents - 3 weeks to the day from ROFR to the completion of estoppel.


----------



## trilliank

Passed ROFR Aug 8, got closing paperwork Aug. 29.  First American Title for those looking for a reference.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Anyone used Duncan Title and Escrow recently?  Curious what the time frame was.


----------



## nolenbelledavis

First American Title here too.
Submitted 7/19
Passed ROFR 8/12
passed estoppel and got closing paperwork on September 1 (one day shy of 3 weeks)


----------



## johnsgrl

Joining in here, just passed ROFR today, hoping for a quick time to close!


----------



## Chrisvee

Submitted for ROFR 8/8
Passed ROFR 8/26

Now just waiting. First American is my title company as well. Closing is estimated as 10/3.


----------



## jmatt26

Submitted for ROFR 8/16
Passed ROFR 9/6
Working with DVC Resale and the title company is Magic Vacation Title.

Now the wait continues.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Passed ROFR 8/15 and finally received closing docs 9/6


----------



## Matty B13

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Passed ROFR 8/15 and finally received closing docs 9/6


That's not to bad a timeframe, congratulations!


----------



## Marionnette

Offer sent 7/14.
Passed ROFR  8/8.
Completed estoppel 8/29
Closed 9/6 (would have been sooner if the title company had not misplaced the cashier's check that my bank had sent via courier).
Deed recorded 9/7
55 days from start to finish.

Now I just have to wait for the points to show up in my account.


----------



## mana_liz

We just passed ROFR on 9/7 and I was notified by my broker today that we will have our closing documents by this Wednesday  (9/14).


----------



## johnsgrl

Wow, that was fast! It makes me hopeful that I will hear something soon, hopefully this week.


----------



## Babydreamz

mana_liz said:


> We just passed ROFR on 9/7 and I was notified by my broker today that we will have our closing documents by this Wednesday  (9/14).



wow that is super fast! we also passed on 9/7 and I have not heard anything about closing docs yet. who's your broker if you don't mind me asking. We're using www.dvcresalemarket.com and Magic Vacation Title.


----------



## mana_liz

Babydreamz said:


> wow that is super fast! we also passed on 9/7 and I have not heard anything about closing docs yet. who's your broker if you don't mind me asking. We're using www.dvcresalemarket.com and Magic Vacation Title.



We actually received the closing documents on Monday and mailed them back yesterday with our check. Our broker was *************.com and Duncan Title.


----------



## Babydreamz

Super super quick. Congrats! 



mana_liz said:


> We actually received the closing documents on Monday and mailed them back yesterday with our check. Our broker was *************.com and Duncan Title.


----------



## LynJ

Jumping in to join the rest of you now that we've passed ROFR.   

Sent to ROFR: 9-1-16
ROFR waived: 9-20-16


----------



## MrInfinity

Wow Mana_Liz you got docs in a week that's awesome!  We passed ROFR on 9/12, waiting still...


----------



## goofy78

First time buyer!
Sent to ROFR- 9/13/16
Passed ROFR- 9/20/16

Question- My broker said to expect closing documents 10/31/16. Does that seem far away? It does say "final documents".


----------



## MrInfinity

goofy78 said:


> First time buyer!
> Sent to ROFR- 9/13/16
> Passed ROFR- 9/20/16
> 
> Question- My broker said to expect closing documents 10/31/16. Does that seem far away? It does say "final documents".



I think they tend to estimate on the safe side, ~30 days.  Seems like people above are seeing papers back in ~21.  Some much much faster.  The 40 days they're telling you seems unusually high.  Good luck!


----------



## goofy78

MrInfinity said:


> I think they tend to estimate on the safe side, ~30 days.  Seems like people above are seeing papers back in ~21.  Some much much faster.  The 40 days they're telling you seems unusually high.  Good luck!



Thank you. So right now I am waiting for estoppel, correct? Once that goes through I can expect to get the closing documents?


----------



## CMNJ

goofy78 said:


> Thank you. So right now I am waiting for estoppel, correct? Once that goes through I can expect to get the closing documents?


Yes the title company will prepare the closing documents once Disney issues the estoppel information. How quickly that happens would depend on the company and how busy they are when they receive the necessary info from Disney.


----------



## Babydreamz

Received our closing docs today. 

Passed ROFR 9/7/16 so 16 days. Sending back our documents tomorrow. And back to more waiting.


----------



## johnsgrl

Babydreamz said:


> Received our closing docs today.
> 
> Passed ROFR 9/7/16 so 16 days. Sending back our documents tomorrow. And back to more waiting.



Congrats! I am so jealous
Passed ROFR 9/2 and no sign of closing docs yet


----------



## NickBCV

johnsgrl said:


> Congrats! I am so jealous
> Passed ROFR 9/2 and no sign of closing docs yet


Passed ROFR 9/21  now we wait as well


----------



## oliver123

I am rather confused on estoppel? 
I bought through DVcstore.com and first American as the title company. 
Passed ROFR on September 5th and sent all my documents on September 12. 
I received all my title docs today from First American. Is this estoppel passed or do I need to wait for anything else apart from the welcome letter from Disney?


----------



## johnsgrl

Received our closing Docs yesterday, check went out this morning. So far: sent to Disney 8/19, passed ROFR 9/2, closing docs 9/27, returned with check 9/28...and now we wait


----------



## LynJ

It seems like ROFR has sped up with the end of Disney's fiscal year tomorrow.  Is there any indication that they might kick a bunch of estoppel documents out today and tomorrow for the same reason?

( hopefully waiting)


----------



## Chrisvee

Chrisvee said:


> Submitted for ROFR 8/8
> Passed ROFR 8/26
> 
> Now just waiting. First American is my title company as well. Closing is estimated as 10/3.



Closing documents received 9/19
Documents received by title company 9/23
Transaction closed & Disney notified 9/26

In the homestretch!


----------



## kath_kay

Time to stalk a new thread!
sent ROFR 9/21, passed ROFR 9/30...
Now more waiting!


----------



## LynJ

Passed ROFR on 9/20.  Our 20th anniversary is mid-October.  Closing docs would be a nice anniversary gift, don't you think? An actual closing would be even better.    C'mon Disney - give us a present!


----------



## goofy78

LynJ said:


> Passed ROFR on 9/20.  Our 20th anniversary is mid-October.  Closing docs would be a nice anniversary gift, don't you think? An actual closing would be even better.    C'mon Disney - give us a present!



Me too! Passed ROFR 9/20 and still waiting! Would love to hear if anyone has completed estoppel who passed ROFR around our time! Good luck!


----------



## LynJ

goofy78 said:


> Me too! Passed ROFR 9/20 and still waiting! Would love to hear if anyone has completed estoppel who passed ROFR around our time! Good luck!


Unfortunately, I'm thinking we're going to be delayed -- the office handling our closing is in Ormond Beach, right by Daytona.  So I expect the closing will be put off while they put the city back together.  I might email our broker next week to check on if they'll need to revise the schedule.


----------



## CMNJ

goofy78 said:


> Me too! Passed ROFR 9/20 and still waiting! Would love to hear if anyone has completed estoppel who passed ROFR around our time! Good luck!


We passed ROFR on 9/20 and received our closing documents yesterday. I assume most places are closed today because of the Hurricane which may delay things (DVC supposedly closed at lunch time yesterday and I assume they are closed today).


----------



## NickBCV

CMNJ said:


> We passed ROFR on 9/20 and received our closing documents yesterday. I assume most places are closed today because of the Hurricane which may delay things (DVC supposedly closed at lunch time yesterday and I assume they are closed today).


We passed ROFR on the 21st and are still waiting for closing documents as well.


----------



## goofy78

LynJ said:


> Unfortunately, I'm thinking we're going to be delayed -- the office handling our closing is in Ormond Beach, right by Daytona.  So I expect the closing will be put off while they put the city back together.  I might email our broker next week to check on if they'll need to revise the schedule.



Mine is in Orlando. We used Magic Vacation Title. Don't know if the storm will delay the schedule.


----------



## goofy78

CMNJ said:


> We passed ROFR on 9/20 and received our closing documents yesterday. I assume most places are closed today because of the Hurricane which may delay things (DVC supposedly closed at lunch time yesterday and I assume they are closed today).



Who was your closing company?


----------



## LynJ

goofy78 said:


> Who was your closing company?


It's an attorney's office that Our broker uses (can't type the broker's name-- it gets censored).  I'll call next week to see if the office is up and running.  They're holding Our escrow deposit already.


----------



## CMNJ

goofy78 said:


> Who was your closing company?


Magic Vacation Title
Our contract was submitted for ROFR on 9/6 though so not sure if that matters (if they process the older contracts first when a bunch clear ROFR on the same day).


----------



## dbavis

we passed ROFR on 9/21 and are still waiting for eStoppel as well.  Also with Magic Vacation Title.


----------



## CMNJ

Magic Vacation Title was definitely closed yesterday so I would assume that might slow things down a little (especially with DVC also being closed).  We had points expiring soon as well so I think they may have tried to process our sale quickly to help us out. Seems like reading the estoppel/closing threads that 3 weeks is pretty typical for closing documents these days. With Disney waiving ROFR so quickly I imagine that could slow down estoppel/closing because of so much work coming through at once.


----------



## Luvscrappin

We passed on 9/6 and we are STILL waiting for our closing documents.  It will be 5 weeks tomorrow


----------



## NickBCV

Luvscrappin said:


> We passed on 9/6 and we are STILL waiting for our closing documents.  It will be 5 weeks tomorrow


Passed ROFR on 9/20 and just received notification of estoppel receipt on 10/10....I did hear the offices were closed two days because of Hurricane....we now expect closing docs by the end of this week and we will see how long it takes for the rest from there.....hurry up and wait seems the normal course here.


----------



## ton80

We passed on 9/21 and still waiting for estoppel... I am hoping to have  the points in our account by 11/17 (add on to an existing contract with the same UY) so we can book a mid June vacation.


----------



## NickBCV

ton80 said:


> We passed on 9/21 and still waiting for estoppel... I am hoping to have  the points in our account by 11/17 (add on to an existing contract with the same UY) so we can book a mid June vacation.


Sounds reasonable....When the title company notified me of the estoppel receipt they said the date of closing was November 19th...I was shocked to hear of an actual closing date as I thought we would close as soon as we got the docs...I asked and they clarified that that was the latest we could close.  Still waiting for closing docs they promised later this week for booking a vacation in early April.  First time buyers and hoping things move fast so we can get a 1 BDRM at our home resort.  Come on Disney....move quicker!


----------



## dbavis

we got our closing docs today.  completed them and just sent them back.  one step closer...


----------



## NickBCV

dbavis said:


> we got our closing docs today.  completed them and just sent them back.  one step closer...


Same here. Closings docs received today. Signed and sent back same day. One step closer.


----------



## Luvscrappin

We received our closing docs today!  Unfortunately DH is away on business. Will need to wait to send back after the weekend


----------



## CaliKris

We passed ROFR on 9/26 and are still waiting on estoppel and closing docs.  It seems the estoppel process has been taking about 3 weeks so we are hopeful for this week.  We have an April UY and are hoping to be able to bank points by the 11/30 deadline, so we are cutting it close as we are new members.  Otherwise, we will try to book a vacation using the points before March 30th.


----------



## dbavis

ask the broker to have the seller book the points for you.  the contract we're purchasing has an April use year also and we did the same thing.


----------



## CaliKris

dbavis said:


> ask the broker to have the seller book the points for you.  the contract we're purchasing has an April use year also and we did the same thing.


Received closing docs today!  We are hoping to have the points and membership number before 11/30, so we can decide to book a trip or bank.


----------



## kath_kay

CaliKris said:


> Received closing docs today!  We are hoping to have the points and membership number before 11/30, so we can decide to book a trip or bank.


Congrats! What title company? We passed on 9/30 with expiring points and my fingers are crossed we get closing docs this week too!


----------



## CaliKris

kath_kay said:


> Congrats! What title company? We passed on 9/30 with expiring points and my fingers are crossed we get closing docs this week too!


We purchased from DVC Resale market and the title company is Timeshare Title & More.  We passed on 9/26 so it was exactly 3 weeks.  My fingers are crossed for you too!  It should be soon.


----------



## NJMomto2

I passed ROFR on 9/20/2016 and still waiting for closing documents


----------



## kath_kay

NJMomto2 said:


> I passed ROFR on 9/20/2016 and still waiting for closing documents


That stinks! Fingers crossed today is the day for you!


----------



## goofy78

NJMomto2 said:


> I passed ROFR on 9/20/2016 and still waiting for closing documents



Me too! Our agent said to expect our closing docs around 10/31. Did yours specify a date? With everyone else who passed on the 20th or after already getting their docs, I'm wondering if I should contact my agent? Or should I wait until after the 31st?


----------



## NickBCV

goofy78 said:


> Me too! Our agent said to expect our closing docs around 10/31. Did yours specify a date? With everyone else who passed on the 20th or after already getting their docs, I'm wondering if I should contact my agent? Or should I wait until after the 31st?


that is a long time....I passed on the same day and we already got our docs and sent them back in....sellers signed as well so we are in the homestretch.  Positive good thoughts coming your way.  I would call them for sure.


----------



## goofy78

NickBCV said:


> that is a long time....I passed on the same day and we already got our docs and sent them back in....sellers signed as well so we are in the homestretch.  Positive good thoughts coming your way.  I would call them for sure.



Should I contact the broker or the closing company?


----------



## kath_kay

goofy78 said:


> Should I contact the broker or the closing company?


I think the closing company because they handle the closing paperwork. Which title company are you with?


----------



## ton80

Getting a little annoyed here to... Passed ROFR 9/21 and  still waiting on closing docs.    Ugggg


----------



## NickBCV

goofy78 said:


> Should I contact the broker or the closing company?


I agree...contact the title company...they have been my main point of contact and I have been like a gnat buzzing in their ear.  I think they are moving fast to get rid of me  hahaha


----------



## kath_kay

NickBCV said:


> I agree...contact the title company...they have been my main point of contact and I have been like a gnat buzzing in their ear.  I think they are moving fast to get rid of me  hahaha


How did you get a POC from your title company?  My contract has an address and phone number but not a direct number, name, or email address.


----------



## NickBCV

kath_kay said:


> How did you get a POC from your title company?  My contract has an address and phone number but not a direct number, name, or email address.


Surprisingly enough I got a contact name and number from the broker in my initial package I had to fill out giving them my correct spelling of name and contact information.  From there the title company has kept me in the loop every step of the way and been great about answering all the following emails I sent them with any questions.


----------



## kath_kay

NickBCV said:


> Surprisingly enough I got a contact name and number from the broker in my initial package I had to fill out giving them my correct spelling of name and contact information.  From there the title company has kept me in the loop every step of the way and been great about answering all the following emails I sent them with any questions.


LUCKY!!!  If anyone has a POC for First American help a girl out!!!  I am going to wait until the full 3 weeks has expired before reaching out, but I'm SO impatient so just knowing I have someone to reach out to would be great!


----------



## goofy78

kath_kay said:


> I think the closing company because they handle the closing paperwork. Which title company are you with?



I emailed the agent. She said she is sending them now. Not sure why I had to ask about them.


----------



## kath_kay

goofy78 said:


> I emailed the agent. She said she is sending them now. Not sure why I had to ask about them.


That would make me crazy.  Things like this is why I end up being impatient and bothersome.  I wonder how long you would have waited if you hadn't emailed her!


----------



## NickBCV

kath_kay said:


> That would make me crazy.  Things like this is why I end up being impatient and bothersome.  I wonder how long you would have waited if you hadn't emailed her!


Squeeky wheel gets the grease....sad but that is the only way you get things done sometimes.


----------



## kath_kay

NickBCV said:


> Squeeky wheel gets the grease....sad but that is the only way you get things done sometimes.


Because of this thread I went ahead and was annoying and emailed the broker.  She said the title company just sent them the documents to approve and they did and then to let her know if I don't get them from the title company by Friday.  AHHHH if they have them now why can't they just email them!!?? Why am I so impatient!!? 

So again... does anyone have an email address for someone at First American Title?


----------



## NickBCV

kath_kay said:


> Because of this thread I went ahead and was annoying and emailed the broker.  She said the title company just sent them the documents to approve and they did and then to let her know if I don't get them from the title company by Friday.  AHHHH if they have them now why can't they just email them!!?? Why am I so impatient!!?
> 
> So again... does anyone have an email address for someone at First American Title?


This is the email they give on their webpage for general information:  FloridaContactUs@firstam.com    Googled it so I think that is it.


----------



## kath_kay

NickBCV said:


> This is the email they give on their webpage for general information:  FloridaContactUs@firstam.com    Googled it so I think that is it.


Thank you!


----------



## NJMomto2

kath_kay said:


> That stinks! Fingers crossed today is the day for you!



Nope, no docs yet.  Based on replies here, I just emailed the real estate broker and the attorney for closing.


----------



## LynJ

One reminder for those of us still waiting after passing ROFR in September -- they are still recuperating from a hurricane.  I'm antsy, too, but I know our title company had no mail or power for several days.  And Disney offices were closed for a couple of days, too.  So feel free to call and ask, but a minor delay is understandable considering the circumstances.


----------



## kath_kay

NJMomto2 said:


> Nope, no docs yet.  Based on replies here, I just emailed the real estate broker and the attorney for closing.


Hopefully the email will get you some answers!


----------



## Up-n-Up

Passed ROFR on 9/28, just received closing docs today.  Sent out in this afternoon's mail so hopefully we will move along soon!


----------



## longboard55

Passed ROFR on 9/28/  Have not heard a thing.  Our title company is in las vegas if that makes a difference.  No hurricanes so far


----------



## LynJ

Documents received and signed.  Will send back tomorrow!

(Passed ROFR 9/20).  Title company was closed for a week due to hurricane/power outage.


----------



## NJMomto2

kath_kay said:


> Hopefully the email will get you some answers!



So the lawyer said I should have closing documents via email by Friday.


----------



## kath_kay

Woohoo closing docs received today! I wired the money and sent the documents. They should be back to the title company by Friday. Here is our timeline so far:
Sent ROFR 9/21
Passed ROFR 9/30
Closing documents received 10/19


----------



## goofy78

Sent ROFR 9/13
Passed ROFR 9/20
Closing docs received 10/18- only because I emailed the agent 
Closing docs returned 10/20- 

Hopefully seller returns quickly too.


----------



## NJMomto2

goofy78 said:


> Sent ROFR 9/13
> Passed ROFR 9/20
> Closing docs received 10/18- only because I emailed the agent
> Closing docs returned 10/20-
> 
> Hopefully seller returns quickly too.



Yup, that email seems to work. Received closing docs today.  Signed and got cashier's check.  Will send by ups/fed ex tomorrow.


----------



## gluestickgirl

Sent for ROFR - 9/29
Passed - 10/5
Closing docs rec'd - 10/21

Loving how fast it's going this time. Our first contract took over 90 days start to finish!


----------



## squirrel4569

Sent for ROFR - 10/3
Passed - 10/11
Closing docs rec'd - 10/28 (I was hoping that would happen so I emailed the title company this morning to see if they had gotten it and got a call back this afternoon)

Happy birthday to me!  (my birthday is Monday)


----------



## NickBCV

Offer 9/4
Accepted 9/5
Sent to Disney for ROFR 9/8
Passed ROFR 9/21
Closing Docs 10/17
Deed recorded 10/20
Membership number received by phone 10/27
Booked April Vacation 10/28


----------



## savannahcat

Sent for ROFR - 10/19
Waived - 10/28
Closing docs rec'd - 11/3

This is going so much faster than our last resale purchase!


----------



## andigomeep

Sent for ROFR 11/7
Passed 11/9 
Waiting is hard! I have trips to book!


----------



## DisneyKLN

This one is going at the speed of light:

Sent for ROFR 11/7
Passed 11/9
Closing docs received 11/14


----------



## wdw4rfam

DisneyKLN said:


> This one is going at the speed of light:
> 
> Sent for ROFR 11/7
> Passed 11/9
> Closing docs received 11/14


Which company are you using? That's super fast. Ours just got sent for ROFR today.


----------



## DisneyKLN

wdw4rfam said:


> Which company are you using? That's super fast. Ours just got sent for ROFR today.



This is a VGC contract, so we're using First American Title in Las Vegas.  They have been fantastic.  A huge step up from our previous experience.


----------



## mrmattymouse

DisneyKLN said:


> This one is going at the speed of light:
> 
> Sent for ROFR 11/7
> Passed 11/9
> Closing docs received 11/14



Ours was submitted for ROFR on 11/7 as well and still no decision. I'm not very good with patience.


----------



## mrmattymouse

mrmattymouse said:


> Ours was submitted for ROFR on 11/7 as well and still no decision. I'm not very good with patience.



Update: WAIVED 11/16!!


----------



## andigomeep

We're moving now! 
Sent for ROFR 11/7
Passed 11/9
Closing documents received 11/16
Will be sent back tomorrow. One step closer to booking some trips!


----------



## mrmattymouse

I just got an email from our agent saying that we should expect closing documents on December 20. That seems reallllly slow since we just passed ROFR today. Thoughts??


----------



## DisneyKLN

mrmattymouse said:


> I just got an email from our agent saying that we should expect closing documents on December 20. That seems reallllly slow since we just passed ROFR today. Thoughts??



It sounds like your agent is just trying to lower your expectations.  It appears that the process has been very fast the last 4 or 5 weeks.  Wishing you good luck.


----------



## mrmattymouse

DisneyKLN said:


> It sounds like your agent is just trying to lower your expectations.  It appears that the process has been very fast the last 4 or 5 weeks.  Wishing you good luck.



That's what I thought might be the case. Then it will feel like a bit of extra magic when it goes faster.


----------



## andigomeep

Both our documents and sellers were received today. Our title company requests updated points and dues from Disney before recording deed - any idea how long that might take? Once it's done, how long until the deed is typically recorded?


----------



## mrmattymouse

DisneyKLN said:


> It sounds like your agent is just trying to lower your expectations.  It appears that the process has been very fast the last 4 or 5 weeks.  Wishing you good luck.



We received closing documents today!! I guess this means they already got the estoppel? We are overnighting the documents and final payment first thing tomorrow. We were actually at Disneyland celebrating Mickey's birthday when we got the email today.


----------



## wdw4rfam

mrmattymouse said:


> We received closing documents today!! I guess this means they already got the estoppel? We are overnighting the documents and final payment first thing tomorrow. We were actually at Disneyland celebrating Mickey's birthday when we got the email today.


Who are you using? Hope mine goes that fast. Just sent for ROFR Wednesday. I'm not a patient person at all. This is killing me.


----------



## mrmattymouse

wdw4rfam said:


> Who are you using? Hope mine goes that fast. Just sent for ROFR Wednesday. I'm not a patient person at all. This is killing me.



First American Title is handling the closing. They sent us the documents two days after we heard back on ROFR. The listing agent/broker is The Timeshare Store who told us to expect closing docs on December 20, so this was a very pleasant surprise. I am not patient at all either—especially since we are trying to book for mid-August. I want to book our home resort _before_ the 7-month window opens for everyone else. Heading to the bank right now to get the funds!


----------



## DisneyKLN

mrmattymouse said:


> We received closing documents today!! I guess this means they already got the estoppel? We are overnighting the documents and final payment first thing tomorrow. We were actually at Disneyland celebrating Mickey's birthday when we got the email today.



Congratulations!


----------



## wdw4rfam

mrmattymouse said:


> First American Title is handling the closing. They sent us the documents two days after we heard back on ROFR. The listing agent/broker is The Timeshare Store who told us to expect closing docs on December 20, so this was a very pleasant surprise. I am not patient at all either—especially since we are trying to book for mid-August. I want to book our home resort _before_ the 7-month window opens for everyone else. Heading to the bank right now to get the funds!


Good, we are using fidelity, but they also use first American title. I think I'll be fine once I know it passes ROFR. I already rented points for our march trip, so I think we should close in time to book our September trip.


----------



## Halle

mrmattymouse said:


> First American Title is handling the closing. They sent us the documents two days after we heard back on ROFR. The listing agent/broker is The Timeshare Store who told us to expect closing docs on December 20, so this was a very pleasant surprise. I am not patient at all either—especially since we are trying to book for mid-August. I want to book our home resort _before_ the 7-month window opens for everyone else. Heading to the bank right now to get the funds!


Perhaps they meant 11/20.


----------



## mrmattymouse

Halle said:


> Perhaps they meant 11/20.



11/20 was a Sunday, so I wouldn't have thought that. We ended up getting them 11/18. Closed 11/29


----------



## Dtw002

Passed ROFR on 12/2 but broker said it will be 4 weeks until paperwork is to me.  Seems like a lot longer than everyone else here


----------



## marisabuzz

Dtw002 said:


> Passed ROFR on 12/2 but broker said it will be 4 weeks until paperwork is to me.  Seems like a lot longer than everyone else here


When we did this last year, we got paperwork a week after passing ROFR. This time around, we are at 2+ weeks. It stinks it can't go faster but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.


----------



## CMNJ

Dtw002 said:


> Passed ROFR on 12/2 but broker said it will be 4 weeks until paperwork is to me.  Seems like a lot longer than everyone else here





marisabuzz said:


> When we did this last year, we got paperwork a week after passing ROFR. This time around, we are at 2+ weeks. It stinks it can't go faster but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.


Based on what I've seen/heard the past two years is that estoppel typically is slow at the very end of the year because DVC is busy dealing with member dues which are prepared and mailed out at the end of the calendar year. We were in the process of buying at the end of 2014 beginning of 2015 and at the time estoppel time increased so the title companies were unable to send out closing documents as quickly as they had to wait for DVC to provide the necessary documentation.


----------



## marisabuzz

CMNJ said:


> Based on what I've seen/heard the past two years is that estoppel typically is slow at the very end of the year because DVC is busy dealing with member dues which are prepared and mailed out at the end of the calendar year. We were in the process of buying at the end of 2014 beginning of 2015 and at the time estoppel time increased so the title companies were unable to send out closing documents as quickly as they had to wait for DVC to provide the necessary documentation.



We bought the same time this year as we did last year. So in our experience, I don't believe this to be a factor.


----------



## brookmey

After getting ROFR'd by Disney twice, we passed on our third try and are now in estoppel.  We found out the day before Thanksgiving and haven't heard anything yet.  Our broker said we would probably close mid to late January.  She told us that in her experience Disney is slower at the end of the year than at other times.


----------



## passthepixiedust

Passed ROFR on 12/02, received closing docs yesterday (12/12)!


----------



## cmsesq

submitted to Disney on 11/25
passed ROFR 12/2
I emailed title company today regarding closing docs and they said I will receive them by end of business day Friday.


----------



## cmsesq

cmsesq said:


> submitted to Disney on 11/25
> passed ROFR 12/2
> I emailed title company today regarding closing docs and they said I will receive them by end of business day Friday.


UPDATE: received closing docs today!!


----------



## Halle

Passed ROFR 12/5, received closing documents today at 5:54 PM.


----------



## marisabuzz

Here's our current timeline (we were a little slow getting back documents and funds because I was at a conference last week):

Offer made: 11/10
Offer accepted: 11/11
Sent for ROFR: 11/11
Passed ROFR: 11/21
Estopel Received: 12/12
Closing Docs received: 12/13
Closing Docs sent: 12/15
Funds sent/received: 12/16


----------



## Halle

Halle said:


> Passed ROFR 12/5, received closing documents today at 5:54 PM.[/QUOTCl
> Closed 12/22.


----------



## gharter

This time around has been very strange.  Last time we got emails when we passed ROFR and Estoppel. This time, our offer was accepted and sent to ROFR on 12/1.  Never heard anything until 12/20 when we received closing documents from the Title Company.  Much faster than last time.  We even used the same broker as the last purchase.
Now we are in the final stretch.  Sent back the closing docs and check.  Just waiting for it to get recorded.


----------



## Dtw002

Sent to Disney 11/26
Passed rofr 12/2
Closed 12/22

Used the ***** family at **********, they were great!


----------



## Dtw002

Wow, redacted the company's name....


----------



## nerdyjules

Would love to know how long estoppel and then member number/points loading has been taking lately (guess where I'm up to... passed ROFR 3/6 on first time contract). Anyone recently closed who can advise their timeline?


----------



## huskerfanatic7

nerdyjules said:


> Would love to know how long estoppel and then member number/points loading has been taking lately (guess where I'm up to... passed ROFR 3/6 on first time contract). Anyone recently closed who can advise their timeline?


my agent says usually 14-21 days


----------



## jewelspirit

I passed ROFR on 2/20, still waiting. Agent also said 14-21 days, so I might check in tomorrow since today was day 21.


----------



## Em1983

How long is estoppel and then also the member services piece taking recently for folks? I passed rofr today so now my new obsession with the next stage of closure begins


----------



## Shellyred8

We passed ROFR on 3/10/17.  Our agent said Disney would issue the estoppel in about 20-30 days.  Ugh...


----------



## jewelspirit

Recieved Closing docs today, 3/21. There was an issue with the title company having mistyped my email initially, so I didn't receive any notifications. My broker was great in sorting it out, but a bit disappointed that title company didn't make more effort to contact me after not having a response for 2 weeks.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

DWorldOrBust said:


> My contract passed ROFR 13 days ago and I am still waiting on closing paperwork.. I am trying to book a 2BR at AKL in November and this is cutting too close to the 7mo window for comfort. I was really hoping to book before the 7 mo window opens and there are no 2br's left! I am biting my nails off over here...


I feel for you!!  I was hoping to book for TG but my contract was taken by disney, so  I am back to drawing board.. good luck!!!


----------



## TeeKo

Like JewelSpirit, we passed RORF 2/20.
Today, from my broker:
"The title company has ordered the final Point Activity Summary from Disney.  This has to be requested after all documents are received and Disney says to allow 3-5 business days.  Hopefully this will go to recording this week!"

So...final Point Activity Summary is the estoppel?

My contract comes with some soon to be distressed points (June UY) that I am anxious to rescue.


----------



## glencoe

Offer accepted/ sent out: 2/17
Passed ROFR: 3/2
Closing docs arrived: 3/15
Closings returned: 3/22( will arrive 3/23)
Will update the remainder when it happens!

$106 BLT-160 March UY  (118/17,160/18,160/19)


----------



## Jillian Lopez

Shellyred8 said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/10/17.  Our agent said Disney would issue the estoppel in about 20-30 days.  Ugh...


----------



## Jillian Lopez

Shellyred8 said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/10/17.  Our agent said Disney would issue the estoppel in about 20-30 days.  Ugh...



We passed ROFR the same day and was told by Fidelity it could take 30 days! This is killing me esp when i see others who had their contracts so quickly. We want to book in September and i have a feeling we wont have much variety to choose from never mind getting the dining reservations i want!


----------



## jewelspirit

My Timeline thus far:
Offer Submitted/Accepted: 2/3
Purchase Agreement Signed: 2/6
Submitted to ROFR: 2/6
Passed ROFR: 2/20
Received/Returned Closing Docs: 3/21
Closing Docs Arrived with Title Company: 3/22

Now waiting on Seller's closing docs. I'm purchasing from an international seller in the UK, so not sure how long it'll take.


----------



## nerdyjules

I just asked this in the ROFR forum as well - but how much juju is there in the different closing agencies/broker in terms of how long things take? Are certain agencies known for being faster, or is it really just Disney acting as slowly or quickly as it acts in turning around all the paperwork?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

nerdyjules said:


> I just asked this in the ROFR forum as well - but how much juju is there in the different closing agencies/broker in terms of how long things take? Are certain agencies known for being faster, or is it really just Disney acting as slowly or quickly as it acts in turning around all the paperwork?



I don't know, but it does seem like there are vastly different experiences right now. It seems like most people are waiting a number of weeks for estoppel but ours seemed to be immediately after or concurrent with ROFL. I posted the timeline for my recent VGC add on in the "closing time" thread, but here it is again. I'm not sure whether it was VGC, the resale company (DVC Resale Market) or the title company (First American), but I feel really lucky! 

Offer submitted: 1/27
Offer Accepted: 1/28
Contract received: 1/30
Sent to ROFR: 1/31
Passed ROFR: 2/15
Closing docs received 2/18 (returned 2/23)
Closed/Recorded: 3/1-3/2
Member # online: 3/15 (emailed resale company and they emailed DVC--it appeared that night) 
Points Loaded: 3/16 (and reservation made )

So just under 7 weeks from offer to new ressie--pretty awesome. Really happy with my first resale experience.


----------



## Roxyfire

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> So just under 7 weeks from offer to new ressie--pretty awesome. Really happy with my first resale experience.



That sounds great. I'm using the same broker but different title company. They seemed keen to get the paperwork going while waiting for ROFR. Here's hoping I get the same experience!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Roxyfire said:


> That sounds great. I'm using the same broker but different title company. They seemed keen to get the paperwork going while waiting for ROFR. Here's hoping I get the same experience!



Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## sndral

Roxyfire said:


> That sounds great. I'm using the same broker but different title company. They seemed keen to get the paperwork going while waiting for ROFR. Here's hoping I get the same experience!


Keep in mind CaliforniaGirl09 is buying VGC so I assume her title is recorded in CA v, Florida, thus timelines aren't comparable.
My timeline for VGF (Timeshare store/ Magic Vacation Title)
2/27 sent to ROFR
3/10 passed
3/28 (today!) closing docs received


----------



## Shellyred8

sndral said:


> Keep in mind CaliforniaGirl09 is buying VGC so I assume her title is recorded in CA v, Florida, thus timelines aren't comparable.
> My timeline for VGF (Timeshare store/ Magic Vacation Title)
> 2/27 sent to ROFR
> 3/10 passed
> 3/28 (today!) closing docs received



We passed ROFR on 3/10 too.  I'm going to start stalking my e-mail for closing docs in hopes that they will come today too!!!


----------



## sndral

Shellyred8 said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/10 too.  I'm going to start stalking my e-mail for closing docs in hopes that they will come today too!!!


I suspect you'll catch up as we have international sellers and I expect that may slow things down a bit.


----------



## TeeKo

From my broker today:
"The deed has been recorded and sent to Disney.
We now wait for snail mail!  Disney will send your membership number regular mail, once you get that you have to call them to get an activation code."

So how long does this step take?  I'm getting the impression of ~2 weeks.


----------



## Roxyfire

sndral said:


> Keep in mind CaliforniaGirl09 is buying VGC so I assume her title is recorded in CA v, Florida, thus timelines aren't comparable.
> My timeline for VGF (Timeshare store/ Magic Vacation Title)
> 2/27 sent to ROFR
> 3/10 passed
> 3/28 (today!) closing docs received



D'oh! Didn't realize! But that's not too bad, this feels like waiting for Christmas morning haha!


----------



## sndral

TeeKo said:


> From my broker today:
> "The deed has been recorded and sent to Disney.
> We now wait for snail mail!  Disney will send your membership number regular mail, once you get that you have to call them to get an activation code."
> 
> So how long does this step take?  I'm getting the impression of ~2 weeks.


Check out the the last couple of pages in the "Closing Time!!" thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/
Looks to be about 10 days give or take after deed is recorded, so 2 weeks is probably a good guess.
Meanwhile you can always amuse yourself by looking your deed up on the Orange Co. Florida recorders site 

[edited to add link]


----------



## nerdyjules

Okay so here's where I'm up to:

Sent for ROFR 02/22
Passed 03/06
Closing docs received 03/28
... passed out from holding my breath - any minute now


----------



## dena808

TeeKo said:


> From my broker today:
> "The deed has been recorded and sent to Disney.
> We now wait for snail mail!  Disney will send your membership number regular mail, once you get that you have to call them to get an activation code."
> 
> So how long does this step take?  I'm getting the impression of ~2 weeks.


I was impatient, so after about a week or so, i called member services. They said if I spoke to administration, they might be able to help.  I was already in the system, so I spoke to administration and once they verified my information, he gave me my member ID, club ID, and activation code over the phone. It took about another week for me to get the letter, so I'm glad I called.


----------



## Shellyred8

19 days and counting...


----------



## TeeKo

dena808 said:


> I was impatient, so after about a week or so, i called member services. They said if I spoke to administration, they might be able to help.  I was already in the system, so I spoke to administration and once they verified my information, he gave me my member ID, club ID, and activation code over the phone. It took about another week for me to get the letter, so I'm glad I called.


Thanks Dena808
I called today.  Spent 18 minutes on the phone with Member Services. No luck.  CM Brian said my new contract wasn't in the system yet.  He went on to tell me that it typically takes 30 to 40 days after the deed is recorded before Disney would have me in the system.  Hmmmpf.




sndral said:


> Check out the the last couple of pages in the "Closing Time!!" thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/
> Looks to be about 10 days give or take after deed is recorded, so 2 weeks is probably a good guess.
> Meanwhile you can always amuse yourself by looking your deed up on the Orange Co. Florida recorders site
> 
> I found my deed!  March 22nd.  Thank you!
> 
> [edited to add link]


----------



## sndral

TeeKo said:


> Thanks Dena808
> I called today.  Spent 18 minutes on the phone with Member Services. No luck.  CM Brian said my new contract wasn't in the system yet.  He went on to tell me that it typically takes 30 to 40 days after the deed is recorded before Disney would have me in the system.  Hmmmpf.


Member services won't work - try again and chose #3 from the phone menu - member administration, then chose #4 (per the postings on the closing thread.)
I know I got my info. by calling member administration a couple of years ago, I think I got my member number in the mail, but needed to call for the activation code. It seems to depend on who you get on the phone, but member services doesn't deal w/ creating new memberships. 
Even after your membership shows up it may take a few days for your points to load.
Good luck.


----------



## TeeKo

sndral said:


> Member services won't work - try again and chose #3 from the phone menu - member administration, then chose #4 (per the postings on the closing thread.)
> I know I got my info. by calling member administration a couple of years ago, I think I got my member number in the mail, but needed to call for the activation code. It seems to depend on who you get on the phone, but member services doesn't deal w/ creating new memberships.
> Even after your membership shows up it may take a few days for your points to load.
> Good luck.




Thank you sndral!  I really need to change threads!  
When I was listening to all the options on the phone yesterday, I was thinking someone has probably posted which # I should pick.  I did get transferred from the original CM who answered the phone who said I needed to talk to someone in a different department. So I may have been shunted over to member administration.  I will try again.  Thank you so much for your interest and help!  I appreciate it.


----------



## Jillian Lopez

We just got word from First American Title that Fidelity JUST sent our paperwork to them yesterday. Tomorrow will be 21 days since we passed ROFR!!!! I feel like this is taking an incredibly long time. Has anyone heard of this before???


----------



## Shellyred8

WooHoo!!!!  Estoppel came through today and we also received our closing docs.  Just about there!!!  

For those that are wondering: That put us at 20 days from ROFR notice to Estoppel receipt.


----------



## JETSDAD

I'm at 15 days I believe.  Being in real estate I receive a lot of emails to my phone and every time I hear an email notification I get excited...then disappointed lol  I was very patient for ROFR and just set my expectations that it would take 30 days but now that we know that we have a contract and just waiting on estoppel I'm getting less patient.


----------



## DduzDis

Looks like today is out.  Will be at least at day 21 before we see anything for closing now I suppose.


----------



## DisneyDocMom

My contract passed ROFR on 3/27 and I am anxiously waiting on my closing documents as all of you all are.  Getting concerned about the availability in mid December by the time I get the points.


----------



## DduzDis

DisneyDocMom said:


> My contract passed ROFR on 3/27 and I am anxiously waiting on my closing documents as all of you all are.  Getting concerned about the availability in mid December by the time I get the points.



Mine passed ROFR on 3/13 and still waiting for closing docs. But, we are supposed to be closed by May 6th according to the contract. So, that is probably to real upper limit to the time it could take.


----------



## flyersud99

DisneyDocMom said:


> My contract passed ROFR on 3/27 and I am anxiously waiting on my closing documents as all of you all are.  Getting concerned about the availability in mid December by the time I get the points.



We passed ROFR on 3/27 as well.  Our broker said it would be about 2-3 weeks before we would see closing documents.  I'm hoping for early next week, as we'd like to book something for January!  Good luck to you!


----------



## DduzDis

We just received our closing docs!!  Woohoo!


----------



## D-Trick

DduzDis said:


> We just received our closing docs!!  Woohoo!


I passed ROFR on 3/15... hopefully I get my docs by the end of this week.


----------



## DduzDis

D-Trick said:


> I passed ROFR on 3/15... hopefully I get my docs by the end of this week.



Good luck!!


----------



## TeeKo

sndral said:


> Member services won't work - try again and chose #3 from the phone menu - member administration, then chose #4 (per the postings on the closing thread.)
> I know I got my info. by calling member administration a couple of years ago, I think I got my member number in the mail, but needed to call for the activation code. It seems to depend on who you get on the phone, but member services doesn't deal w/ creating new memberships.
> Even after your membership shows up it may take a few days for your points to load.
> Good luck.



Deed recorded on 3/22/17

So I called again today and spoke with CM Catherine.  Well, I was mostly on hold for the 20 minutes our call lasted.
She initially told me that the broker would be the one who would give me my new Disney membership number, not Disney. Of course, that makes no sense.  So I explained why I felt that couldn't be correct. So she put me on hold for 10 minutes.  And then she came back and said, You already called on the 29th and were told that it takes 30 to 40 days before you would likely get your membership number in the mail.  
Then she went on to say that "*It is against the law*" for her to provide the Disney membership number over the phone.  CM Catherine went on to say that it is against a new real estate law in Florida that Disney cannot provide membership numbers by telephone and that it can only be provided in writing.

So....totally different than anything I have read on Disboards.  Hopefully, the 30 to 40 days was just Disney's way of telling me not to bother them again for 4 to 6 weeks but that it doesn't actually take that long.  Sigh.


----------



## D-Trick

Closing docs received today.

My timeline:
Submitted 3/6
Passed ROFR 3/15
Closing Docs received 4/4


----------



## Roxyfire

flyersud99 said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/27 as well.  Our broker said it would be about 2-3 weeks before we would see closing documents.  I'm hoping for early next week, as we'd like to book something for January!  Good luck to you!



Same here, but I'm hoping maybe something will be available for a couple weeknights in October.


----------



## dena808

My timeframe:
Passed ROFR 3/16
Received closing docs 4/5

Of course, it seemed like an eternity.


----------



## dena808

TeeKo said:


> Deed recorded on 3/22/17
> 
> So I called again today and spoke with CM Catherine.  Well, I was mostly on hold for the 20 minutes our call lasted.
> She initially told me that the broker would be the one who would give me my new Disney membership number, not Disney. Of course, that makes no sense.  So I explained why I felt that couldn't be correct. So she put me on hold for 10 minutes.  And then she came back and said, You already called on the 29th and were told that it takes 30 to 40 days before you would likely get your membership number in the mail.
> Then she went on to say that "*It is against the law*" for her to provide the Disney membership number over the phone.  CM Catherine went on to say that it is against a new real estate law in Florida that Disney cannot provide membership numbers by telephone and that it can only be provided in writing.
> 
> So....totally different than anything I have read on Disboards.  Hopefully, the 30 to 40 days was just Disney's way of telling me not to bother them again for 4 to 6 weeks but that it doesn't actually take that long.  Sigh.


Wow.  They gave mine to me over the phone a couple of weeks ago after verifying my information.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

flyersud99 said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/27 as well.  Our broker said it would be about 2-3 weeks before we would see closing documents.  I'm hoping for early next week, as we'd like to book something for January!  Good luck to you!



Waiting for our docs too, we're also planning to go in January


----------



## softballmom3

dena808 said:


> Wow.  They gave mine to me over the phone a couple of weeks ago after verifying my information.



How long did you wait before calling to get your membership number?  Just wondering.  We closed on the 4th.


----------



## dena808

softballmom3 said:


> How long did you wait before calling to get your membership number?  Just wondering.  We closed on the 4th.


I waited about 10 days I believe. It could have been 2 weeks, but I don't think I was that patient.


----------



## JETSDAD

Passed ROFR 3/15, received closing docs today and sent them back in about an hour and a half....can't wait!!  lol


----------



## D-Trick

JETSDAD said:


> Passed ROFR 3/15, received closing docs today and sent them back in about an hour and a half....can't wait!!  lol



As stoked as I was to send my docs in quickly, my seller hasn't even touched her mailing label yet.  Hopefully your seller is as quick as you given they have the added step of notarizing.


----------



## JETSDAD

D-Trick said:


> As stoked as I was to send my docs in quickly, my seller hasn't even touched her mailing label yet.  Hopefully your seller is as quick as you given they have the added step of notarizing.



Hopefully they really NEED the money and get to it quickly!!


----------



## Roxyfire

So when you get the closing docs, what happens then? Do you sign and send the money right away? I'm just curious as I've seen some people say they closed almost immediately and others had to wait a couple weeks.


----------



## kboo

We passed ROFR on 3/23 and our broker said to expect closing docs by email 14-21 days later. So now it's 14+1 and I am getting impatient! 

Although with the timelines above, it looks like I have another week to go. Estimated closing date was 5/8; title co. is First American.


----------



## DduzDis

Turns out my seller is selling 6 contracts at the same time between two brokers.  Has all of the closing docs now, but needed to set an appointment with a notary to sign all of them at once.  Our closer is saying she should have everything for ours next week.  We had the docs signed and money wired within 2 hours of receiving the email.  It looks like it might still be the end of the month before we have our points loaded I would imagine.  But, planning a kid-free trip for F&W and MNSSHP in OCT with friends is a great distraction.


----------



## DduzDis

kboo said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/23 and our broker said to expect closing docs by email 14-21 days later. So now it's 14+1 and I am getting impatient!
> 
> Although with the timelines above, it looks like I have another week to go. Estimated closing date was 5/8; title co. is First American.



Our closing docs took right at 21 days to come after passing ROFR (which we passed 3/13)


----------



## JETSDAD

Roxyfire said:


> So when you get the closing docs, what happens then? Do you sign and send the money right away? I'm just curious as I've seen some people say they closed almost immediately and others had to wait a couple weeks.



We signed the paperwork, got the bank draft, and sent everything back using the Fedex label provided by the title company.  The timing can vary based on how long it takes both the buyer and the seller to sign and return their docs.


----------



## Roxyfire

JETSDAD said:


> We signed the paperwork, got the bank draft, and sent everything back using the Fedex label provided by the title company.  The timing can vary based on how long it takes both the buyer and the seller to sign and return their docs.



Gotcha, thanks. I'm waiting on the closing of estate/home and it's now 3 weeks past the original target date. Getting a little nervous!


----------



## D-Trick

Roxyfire said:


> So when you get the closing docs, what happens then? Do you sign and send the money right away?



The title company is the mediator/middleman... it's not going to proceed and close the sale until it has received the signed documents from both sides as well as the money from you.  So the quicker that can be done, the quicker you can close.

I received my closing documents on Tuesday and sent them Wed; my seller won't be able to send their docs until Monday.  I have no choice but to wait.


----------



## sndral

My first contract a couple of years ago took 84 days from accepted offer to recorded deed/closed.The biggest slow down was sellers sitting on their docs and not sending them back, so I'm a bit sensitive to that issue.
My current contract was moving along and but for the international seller's choice of mail, we might already have closed, closing company received our (buyers) funds and doc.s back 4 days after they emailed the doc.s to us. We are at day 40 from offer. Sellers mailed their docs back 9 days ago but they haven't yet arrived at the title co.. I wouldn't care except I want to switch part of an upcoming stay to the new resort & hope to have those points loaded and usable before the 7 month window opens.


----------



## Jillian Lopez

D-Trick said:


> As stoked as I was to send my docs in quickly, my seller hasn't even touched her mailing label yet.  Hopefully your seller is as quick as you given they have the added step of notarizing.



Right there with you. We were supposed to close at the latest today and i sent my closing docs back on 3/31. According to First American Title on Thursday they had yet to receive the docs back from the seller. This is killing me! I'm so annoyed that we didn't make the closing date of today.


----------



## jewelspirit

I was notified today that I closed on 4/7. Last week I had checked in and the sellers closing docs hadn't come in yet, but were expected later that day. Thought I would get a notification when they did, but happy that between then and today everything was sorted out. Deed had even been recorded already. Nice to see my name in the oc comptroller records.


----------



## DP58

I finally got my closing DOCS 26 days after passing ROFR. I'll get them sent out with the bank check in the AM. If my sellers are on it and send theirs back ASAP as well, can anyone tell me how much longer after that?


----------



## D-Trick

DP58 said:


> If my sellers are on it and send theirs back ASAP as well, can anyone tell me how much longer after that?


Depends on the title company.  Mine was First American via The Timeshare Store, and I am VERY happy;  I was notified that the trasaction closed the morning after they received the seller's docs.  Mine was sent the previous week.


----------



## sndral

DP58 said:


> I finally got my closing DOCS 26 days after passing ROFR. I'll get them sent out with the bank check in the AM. If my sellers are on it and send theirs back ASAP as well, can anyone tell me how much longer after that?


Once both sets of documents are received it only takes a couple of days. In the contract I'm currently buying, seller's doc.s arrived at the title co. Fri. 4/7 and my new deed showed up today Tues. 4/11 as recorded (hence closed.) So in my case 3 business days.
The next wait is for your membership number, if you are a new owner, and for your points to load whether new or existing owner adding on so that you can use those points


----------



## DP58

sndral said:


> Once both sets of documents are received it only takes a couple of days. In the contract I'm currently buying, seller's doc.s arrived at the title co. Fri. 4/7 and my new deed showed up today Tues. 4/11 as recorded (hence closed.) So in my case 3 business days.
> The next wait is for your membership number, if you are a new owner, and for your points to load whether new or existing owner adding on so that you can use those points


That sounds good, sure beats waiting on ROFR!


----------



## kboo

kboo said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/23 and our broker said to expect closing docs by email 14-21 days later. So now it's 14+1 and I am getting impatient!
> 
> Although with the timelines above, it looks like I have another week to go. Estimated closing date was 5/8; title co. is First American.


Closing docs just arrived! 20 days from ROFR. Woohoo!


----------



## flyersud99

Some good news to report from us as well...we received our closing docs today, 18 days after passing ROFR (3/27).


----------



## Roxyfire

Well hopefully that means I'll hear something soon too!


----------



## DduzDis

We closed on 4/13 and recorded on 4/14.  Now we just wait for our number.  Here is our timeline to date:

Offer/acceptance 2/24
Sales agreement signed 2/25 
Submitted for ROFR 2/27
Passed ROFR 3/13
Received/Returned Closing docs 4/3
Closing docs received from seller 4/10
Closed 4/13
Recorded 4/14

Our seller was selling 6 contracts simultaneously. Otherwise we likely would have had an even shorter timeline.  I am pretty pleased. Will call MA/MS next Friday if we have not received anything.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

flyersud99 said:


> Some good news to report from us as well...we received our closing docs today, 18 days after passing ROFR (3/27).



Still waiting for contracts too, my broker said if I don't receive them by tomorrow to contact her, it's so hard not to contact her now...


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

Big sigh, but I know some waited longer, still waiting on Estoppel, Disney is behind. Spoke with my broker today


----------



## Littlelulu01

Our timeline so far: contract submitted for rofr on 3/15/17. Passed rofr 3/30/17. Estoppel received 4/11/17. Still waiting on closing documents. We're using timeshare title. They have a nifty tool where you can see the progress by logging into your account. My status currently reads, "received lot book report."  Have no idea what a lock book report is.


----------



## Roxyfire

DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> Big sigh, but I know some waited longer, still waiting on Estoppel, Disney is behind. Spoke with my broker today



I was wondering since I hadn't heard anything back yet. Hopefully any day now...


----------



## Shellyred8

Estoppel took about 20 days for us, at least that was the number of days after we passed ROFR until we got the closing docs.  I'm assuming there was a day or two in there for paperwork processing at the title company, so maybe 18 days for estoppel?  Now we are just waiting for our points to be loaded to our account!  Does anyone know about how long that takes (we were DVC members before this purchase)?

Here's our timeline, if anyone is interested:
Offer made/accepted: 2/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/24
Passed ROFR: 3/10
Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: 3/30
Closing Docs sent to Closing Company: 4/10
Recorded on OC Comptroller site: 4/19


----------



## TeeKo

My points were loaded 14 days after my deed was posted.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

My timeline is listed below. This is my first contract and I haven't really looked into the process post-ROFR a lot because I wasn't in that stage yet. But am I correct in thinking I bypassed the Estoppel waiting game? Someone on another thread mentioned that I skipped the "next waiting" portion but is estoppel different than waiting for closing docs? If so, I'm almost cautiously optimistic that we might be owners by time of our trip 5/6-5/13 and get to go on the Top of the World for our first time as owners! Thanks!

Offer Made: 3/22
Offer Accepted: 3/24
Sent to ROFR: 3/30
*no notification of passing ROFR*
Closing Docs Received: 4/19


----------



## DduzDis

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> My timeline is listed below. This is my first contract and I haven't really looked into the process post-ROFR a lot because I wasn't in that stage yet. But am I correct in thinking I bypassed the Estoppel waiting game? Someone on another thread mentioned that I skipped the "next waiting" portion but is estoppel different than waiting for closing docs? If so, I'm almost cautiously optimistic that we might be owners by time of our trip 5/6-5/13 and get to go on the Top of the World for our first time as owners! Thanks!
> 
> Offer Made: 3/22
> Offer Accepted: 3/24
> Sent to ROFR: 3/30
> *no notification of passing ROFR*
> Closing Docs Received: 4/19



It does appear as though you missed the estoppel wait. You only receive closing docs once that has been done.  I hope the disappointment is bearable.  lol


----------



## sndral

Shellyred8 said:


> Estoppel took about 20 days for us, at least that was the number of days after we passed ROFR until we got the closing docs.  I'm assuming there was a day or two in there for paperwork processing at the title company, so maybe 18 days for estoppel?  Now we are just waiting for our points to be loaded to our account!  Does anyone know about how long that takes (we were DVC members before this purchase)?
> 
> Here's our timeline, if anyone is interested:
> Offer made/accepted: 2/22
> Sent to ROFR: 2/24
> Passed ROFR: 3/10
> Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: 3/30
> Closing Docs sent to Closing Company: 4/10
> Recorded on OC Comptroller site: 4/19


We're existing members and  I've been checking the DVC site daily since 4/11 (when we recorded) to see if the new points/contract have/has loaded. My broker said it takes 7-10 days, and since this is day 9, I called. The DVC lady confirmed DVC got the deed 4/11 and said it was taking 2 weeks to complete the change paperwork & that our new contract was scheduled to be entered next Tues. (which will actually be 15 days from when DVC received our recorded deed.) So, we shall see.



PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> My timeline is listed below. This is my first contract and I haven't really looked into the process post-ROFR a lot because I wasn't in that stage yet. But am I correct in thinking I bypassed the Estoppel waiting game? Someone on another thread mentioned that I skipped the "next waiting" portion but is estoppel different than waiting for closing docs? If so, I'm almost cautiously optimistic that we might be owners by time of our trip 5/6-5/13 and get to go on the Top of the World for our first time as owners! Thanks!
> 
> Offer Made: 3/22
> Offer Accepted: 3/24
> Sent to ROFR: 3/30
> *no notification of passing ROFR*
> Closing Docs Received: 4/19


You went through estoppel, your broker just didn't keep you in the loop. The time between passing ROFR and you getting your closing doc.s was for estoppel & drawing up the doc.s. 
Next wait is for all doc.s and money to be received by title co.
Then closing/recording.
Then wait for membership info/access to points


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

DduzDis said:


> It does appear as though you missed the estoppel wait. You only receive closing docs once that has been done.  I hope the disappointment is bearable.  lol



Thanks! Somehow I think I'll manage!! 



sndral said:


> You went through estoppel, your broker just didn't keep you in the loop. The time between passing ROFR and you getting your closing doc.s was for estoppel & drawing up the doc.s.
> Next wait is for all doc.s and money to be received by title co.



Woohoo! Thanks! 20 days from sent to ROFR until closing docs reveived makes me pretty happy so I'm okay with the next waits


----------



## nerdyjules

FINALLY FINISHED!!

Sent for ROFR 02/22
Passed 03/06
Estoppel process completed/Closing docs received 03/28
Closed 04/06
Closing docs sent to Disney 04/07
Member ID, point loaded and holiday booked on 04/19!

I had called Disney on 04/13 (I know, too early! But I figured there was no harm) Spoke to a very brusk CM who told me it would be weeks and weeks, they were backed up in contract transfers by weeks already and I would be bottom of their priority list, and to maybe try back in 2 or more weeks, etc etc.

Nevertheless I called Disney again on 04/19 (because I'm incorrigible) - and what do you know, it's all available - member number, Club ID, 1st time login code, points _already loaded_. Given the Easter long weekend, it already had to be pretty close to the top of their pile on my last call, which was only 2 business days earlier, when she told me to try back in not less than 2 weeks.  And in total, it was only 6 business days from closing docs sent to Disney to holiday booked. I had a delightful call with a very helpful CM who welcomed me home and gave me her extension for future reference.

(Will post in closing time too)


----------



## Littlelulu01

Littlelulu01 said:


> Our timeline so far: contract submitted for rofr on 3/15/17. Passed rofr 3/30/17. Estoppel received 4/11/17. Still waiting on closing documents. We're using timeshare title. They have a nifty tool where you can see the progress by logging into your account. My status currently reads, "received lot book report."  Have no idea what a lock book report is.


 
Update:  Received closing documents today and sent docs along with cashiers check off to timeshare title.


----------



## Roxyfire

Also got my docs today, sent them back, AND my known traveler number! Felt like the longest week ever and now I'm almost over this next hurdle.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

Going on day 21 for us, still waiting for contracts, need a snail on the characters.


----------



## Littlelulu01

update for Aulani contract:  contract submitted for rofr on 3/15/17. Passed rofr 3/30/17. Title company received Estoppel on 4/11/17. Closing documents received and funds sent to title co on 4/21/17.  4/25/17 deed recorded on state of Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances website.  Will wait a couple of weeks to call member services to see about membership number.


----------



## Aron1012

Just got closing docs yesterday.  Sent ours back in same day so waiting on seller.

Our timeline:
Offer sent: 3/24
Offer declined: 3/25
Seller reconsidered(offer accepted): 3/30
Contract signed & sent to ROFR: 3/31
Passed ROFR: 4/18
Received closing docs: 4/29


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

Received our documents, Tuesday, the 2nd.  First received an email, from finance office saying they are now sending them to the title office.  I figured it would be another few days.  What a wonderful surprise to wake up from a nap and the contracts are sitting in email!!!

Opur timeline:
Offer submitted & Accepted 3/18
Contracts Sent for ROFR 3/19
Passed ROFR 4/4
Contracts Received 5/2
Signed and returned 5/3
And because I'm the way I am, and have to know it minute by minute, I'm tracking the package. Just got a text from USPS, the documents are in route to title office!!


----------



## Disneydreams01

DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> Received our documents, Tuesday, the 2nd.  First received an email, from finance office saying they are now sending them to the title office.  I figured it would be another few days.  What a wonderful surprise to wake up from a nap and the contracts are sitting in email!!!
> 
> Our timeline:
> Offer submitted & Accepted 3/18
> Contracts Sent for ROFR 3/19
> Passed ROFR 4/4
> Contracts Received 5/2
> Signed and returned 5/3
> And because I'm the way I am, and have to know it minute by minute, I'm tracking the package. Just got a text from USPS, the documents are in route to title office!!


Yay!  Congratulations!  I was hoping you would hear something soon.    The Title Company received my docs yesterday & are closing the file.  Looking forward to booking my first DVC vacation too.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

Disneydreams01 said:


> Yay!  Congratulations!  I was hoping you would hear something soon.    The Title Company received my docs yesterday & are closing the file.  Looking forward to booking my first DVC vacation too.



Update: Documents have been received.  Umm wonder how long now does it take for closing to be final?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> Update: Documents have been received.  Umm wonder how long now does it take for closing to be final?



Depends on how fast the docs get back. We got our docs 4/19, sent our docs back the next day, and just closed yesterday 5/3.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Depends on how fast the docs get back. We got our docs 4/19, sent our docs back the next day, and just closed yesterday 5/3.



Looks like each step takes almost a month, still impatient, but  I'm excited though


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> Looks like each step takes almost a month, still impatient, but  I'm excited though



We just had our deed recorded today, so that was exactly 5 weeks from sent to ROFR til deed recorded. Have hope! It could be quicker than you think


----------



## aoconnor

Contract came today, so it only took 6 business days from passing ROFR to contract for me. Timeline below:

Offer Submitted 4/5
Sent to ROFR 4/6
Passed ROFR 4/28
Contract Received 5/8

At 33 days, it's moving along much faster than my first contract (almost 90 days from offer to membership #).


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

aoconnor said:


> Contract came today, so it only took 6 business days from passing ROFR to contract for me. Timeline below:
> 
> Offer Submitted 4/5
> Sent to ROFR 4/6
> Passed ROFR 4/28
> Contract Received 5/8
> 
> At 33 days, it's moving along much faster than my first contract (almost 90 days from offer to membership #).




At the rate your going probably less then 90 days, way to go


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

Disneydreams01 said:


> Yay!  Congratulations!  I was hoping you would hear something soon.    The Title Company received my docs yesterday & are closing the file.  Looking forward to booking my first DVC vacation too.




I just got email notification of deposit received.  yes it's moving along.  Looks like we'll be booking our Jan trip in next month.  Already getting ideas of where we are going to stay.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

My timeline:

Offer made/accepted: 5/8
Sent to ROFR: 5/9
Passed ROFR: ***
Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: ***
Closing Docs sent to Disney: ***


----------



## b2k1121

aoconnor said:


> Contract came today, so it only took 6 business days from passing ROFR to contract for me. Timeline below:
> 
> Offer Submitted 4/5
> Sent to ROFR 4/6
> Passed ROFR 4/28
> Contract Received 5/8
> 
> At 33 days, it's moving along much faster than my first contract (almost 90 days from offer to membership #).


Wow, that's fast, congrats.  I'm on day 27 of the Estoppel wait.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

FranDVCMadrid said:


> My timeline:
> 
> Offer made/accepted: 5/8
> Sent to ROFR: 5/9
> Passed ROFR: ***
> Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: ***
> Closing Docs sent to Disney: ***




Who's going to be your home resort?


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> Who's going to be your home resort?



_Polynesian Villas_ & Bungalows


----------



## Sherrkel

Received closing documents at 5:46pm yesterday!
Timeline so far for our BRV@WL 150 point contract with Oct use year:
Offer made: 4/3
Accepted: 4/4
Passed ROFR: 4/20
Closing docs received: 5/8
Mailing docs/check out (fedex): 5/9

It's getting real now


----------



## Sherrkel

aoconnor said:


> Contract came today, so it only took 6 business days from passing ROFR to contract for me. Timeline below:
> 
> Offer Submitted 4/5
> Sent to ROFR 4/6
> Passed ROFR 4/28
> Contract Received 5/8
> 
> At 33 days, it's moving along much faster than my first contract (almost 90 days from offer to membership #).



It looks like we're just about on the same timeline , except I was notified about ROFR earlier than you; I'm sure the extra week you waited wasn't fun, but we're both on our way and I don't know about you, but I'm even more excited now!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

I"m at other end of the spectrum. 

Submitted to ROFR 4/20
Passed 5/9

Going out of town on 5/12, hope the contract not received until after we return from our trip 5/22.

Did advise the broker of our impending plans before we bid and after acceptance.  Haven't heard back yet.

Can't remember from last resale purchase as to a time limit on returning the documents/check before deal is null & void. Does anybody remember what was stated on their contract?

Had thought we'd be safe going into this but now wondering reading the above speedy timelines!  I'm a realtor, like to see things in writing.  Had asked the broker to insert a clause into purchase agreement but told it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Sherrkel

keishashadow said:


> I"m at other end of the spectrum.
> 
> Submitted to ROFR 4/20
> Passed 5/9
> 
> Going out of town on 5/12, hope the contract not received until after we return from our trip 5/22.
> 
> Did advise the broker of our impending plans before we bid and after acceptance.  Haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Can't remember from last resale purchase as to a time limit on returning the documents/check before deal is null & void. Does anybody remember what was stated on their contract?
> 
> Had thought we'd be safe going into this but now wondering reading the above speedy timelines!  I'm a realtor, like to see things in writing.  Had asked the broker to insert a clause into purchase agreement but told it wasn't necessary.



My paperwork, which I received yesterday, had a deadline of 6/16.


----------



## b2k1121

Anyone know a reason it would take this long for estoppel?  I'm at 4 weeks now and broker doesn't think it's unusual at all, said Disney is backed up, but I haven't seen anyone with a wait this long.  I thought Disney went somewhat in order of the contracts they receive?  I'm seeing some that passed ROFR 2-3 weeks after mine already receiving closing docs.


----------



## keishashadow

Sherrkel said:


> My paperwork, which I received yesterday, had a deadline of 6/16.



Thank you for that. I did speak to broker, who said they do expect i will paperwork delivered while we are gone next week.

Not sure if she was being wildly optimistic or she knows something i/we don't.  That would be a 5 - 10 day turn around after passing ROFR.

Can't say i recall that my other resale addons took as long as many reports it is taking lately

Wonder if they are processing existing members purchases quicker, even if resale? 



b2k1121 said:


> Anyone know a reason it would take this long for estoppel?  I'm at 4 weeks now and broker doesn't think it's unusual at all, said Disney is backed up, but I haven't seen anyone with a wait this long.  I thought Disney went somewhat in order of the contracts they receive?  I'm seeing some that passed ROFR 2-3 weeks after mine already receiving closing docs.



Well, that has to be frustrating

Curious, who is your broker?  Assume there are no outstanding reservations on contract that would prevent it closing in timely manner?


----------



## b2k1121

keishashadow said:


> Thank you for that. I did speak to broker, who said they do expect i will paperwork delivered while we are gone next week.
> 
> Not sure if she was being wildly optimistic or she knows something i/we don't.  That would be a 5 - 10 day turn around after passing ROFR.
> 
> Can't say i recall that my other resale addons took as long as many reports it is taking lately
> 
> Wonder if they are processing existing members purchases quicker, even if resale?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that has to be frustrating
> 
> Curious, who is your broker?  Assume there are no outstanding reservations on contract that would prevent it closing in timely manner?


Fidelity.  I would hope they would have told me that if that was the case, they just said Disney is taking extra time with these.  Though that doesn't explain how many seem to be getting through faster than normal.


----------



## KCar

b2k1121 said:


> Anyone know a reason it would take this long for estoppel?  I'm at 4 weeks now and broker doesn't think it's unusual at all, said Disney is backed up, but I haven't seen anyone with a wait this long.  I thought Disney went somewhat in order of the contracts they receive?  I'm seeing some that passed ROFR 2-3 weeks after mine already receiving closing docs.




I'm sorry it's so long but glad to hear it's not just us.  4 weeks on Friday  

Original offer submitted on 3/21.....ROFR 4/14


----------



## Bill OBrien

We passed ROFR on 4/14 as well.  I called the title company, they said they received the estoppel and would have the paperwork emailed Monday.  Hard to be patient!


----------



## KCar

Would there be delays in estoppel or closing documents if the seller had multiple contracts for sale at the same time? Feels as though it may be a factor in our delay. We are 4 weeks waiting for estoppel and at least 15 other people who passed ROFR after us have paperwork.  It's interesting to watch the process.  Thankfully we don't need to book right away.


----------



## bbluvsdis

It looks like we are in the same boat as many of you. We are on the selling end of the contract. Passed ROFR on 4/14 and no contracts yet. I am getting impatient and the broker just says Disney is backed up.


----------



## ClarksDad

bbluvsdis said:


> It looks like we are in the same boat as many of you. We are on the selling end of the contract. Passed ROFR on 4/14 and no contracts yet. I am getting impatient and the broker just says Disney is backed up.


Our timeline so far - sent toROFR (3/31); passed ROFR (4/17); contracts sent 5/4 but it doesn't look like they actually sent them. Thanks to a follow up call, actually received them on 5/10 and turned around 5/11. Hoping the seller will get their contracts soon, but it looks like buyer completes first, then seller (who also has to notarize) before closing can begin.

It's been about ~40 days waiting to this point. Its pretty close to what I expected, maybe a bit better as I heard Disney was backed up so was surprised we are maybe 2-4 weeks from closing and another 2-4 weeks from receiving member # and being able to actually book a reservation!


----------



## RLConn

Here is our timeline so far for our AKL 160 point add-on:
Offer Submitted 4/19
Sent to ROFR 4/24
Passed ROFR 5/11
Contract Received ???

Hoping to have points in our account to make a June 2018 ressie at the 11 month window!!


----------



## BcIcemen

My timeline for my SSR 300 point purchase

Offer made: 4/6
Accepted: 4/8
Passed ROFR: 5/2
Closing docs received:

Hoping to have points in our account to make a May/June 2018 reservation at the 11 month window!!


----------



## NJDizfreak417

100pt AKV Dec use year:
4/6: offer accepted
4/20: passed ROFR
5/11: received closing docs
5/12: sending back via overnight

How long can the rest of this process take? I'm just about done right?? Itching to book our first DVC stay for the end of Jan.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> Received our documents, Tuesday, the 2nd.  First received an email, from finance office saying they are now sending them to the title office.  I figured it would be another few days.  What a wonderful surprise to wake up from a nap and the contracts are sitting in email!!!
> 
> Opur timeline:
> Offer submitted & Accepted 3/18
> Contracts Sent for ROFR 3/19
> Passed ROFR 4/4
> Contracts Received 5/2
> Signed and returned 5/3
> And because I'm the way I am, and have to know it minute by minute, I'm tracking the package. Just got a text from USPS, the documents are in route to title office!!


Docs Recorded 5/12

UPDATE:  Documents recorded today!!!


----------



## BcIcemen

BcIcemen said:


> My timeline for my SSR 300 point purchase
> 
> Offer made: 4/6
> Accepted: 4/8
> Passed ROFR: 5/2
> Closing docs received:
> 
> Hoping to have points in our account to make a May/June 2018 reservation at the 11 month window!!


I was told today by my broker the end of next week


----------



## b2k1121

KCar said:


> Would there be delays in estoppel or closing documents if the seller had multiple contracts for sale at the same time? Feels as though it may be a factor in our delay. We are 4 weeks waiting for estoppel and at least 15 other people who passed ROFR after us have paperwork.  It's interesting to watch the process.  Thankfully we don't need to book right away.


Talked to the title company yesterday as I'm now at exactly 1 month waiting for closing docs.  They did say there is something they are waiting on with the seller, but no specifics.  Said they have estoppel and would get closing docs to us soon, but I have no idea what could cause a hold up on the sellers end at this point.


----------



## sndral

NJDizfreak417 said:


> 100pt AKV Dec use year:
> ...How long can the rest of this process take? I'm just about done right?? Itching to book our first DVC stay for the end of Jan.


The next wait depends on how quick your seller's get their documents back to the closing company. As soon as both seller's and buyer's documents are received & buyer's funds arrive the documents will be recorded and sent to DVC - usually w/in a couple days of receipt.
After that you wait for DVC to set up your membership and load your points - you'll get mail giving you the member no. in a couple of weeks, or you can call after around 10 - 14 days.


----------



## NJDizfreak417

sndral said:


> The next wait depends on how quick your seller's get their documents back to the closing company. As soon as both seller's and buyer's documents are received & buyer's funds arrive the documents will be recorded and sent to DVC - usually w/in a couple days of receipt.
> After that you wait for DVC to set up your membership and load your points - you'll get mail giving you the member no. in a couple of weeks, or you can call after around 10 - 14 days.


Thank you! There is so much waiting at every step along this process. I just can't wait to get this behind me and book our trip already lol.


----------



## Rando_D

My timeline for my BWV 220 point purchase

Offer made: 3/24
Accepted: 3/25
Sent to Disney for ROFR: 3/25
Passed ROFR: 4/14
Closing docs received: nothing yet

This is our first contract. We have been waiting a month for closing docs and were due to close today 5/15 which won't happen. I was told by our broker that the title company still didn't have the estoppel. A month for the estoppel seems like an extremely long time when it looks like most people are getting their closing docs in 2-3 weeks, sometimes even quicker. Is this normal? 

So frustrating.


----------



## b2k1121

Rando_D said:


> My timeline for my BWV 220 point purchase
> 
> Offer made: 3/24
> Accepted: 3/25
> Sent to Disney for ROFR: 3/25
> Passed ROFR: 4/14
> Closing docs received: nothing yet
> 
> This is our first contract. We have been waiting a month for closing docs and were due to close today 5/15 which won't happen. I was told by our broker that the title company still didn't have the estoppel. A month for the estoppel seems like an extremely long time when it looks like most people are getting their closing docs in 2-3 weeks, sometimes even quicker. Is this normal?
> 
> So frustrating.


Anything for you yet?  I'm at 5 weeks now.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Hi all, I spent some time on the ROFR thread, and now I'm here as well. Here's my timeline thus far...seems like I shouldn't complain yet. I'm only 8 days into the estoppel waiting game:

Home: PVB
Sent for ROFR: 4/26/17
Passed ROFR: 5/9/17

I was told that I should receive docs by 6/2, but that they may come earlier. I was also told to expect closing on or before 6/14. I'm a relatively patient person, and I don't have an urgency for the points. Mid-July would work for me. But, that doesn't stop me from checking my email often 

DMM


----------



## Rando_D

b2k1121 said:


> Anything for you yet?  I'm at 5 weeks now.



sorry, just saw this. finally got our closing docs and returned everything immediately. waiting on seller now. so far, the whole process has taken us two months. we figure we are looking at probably another 2-3 weeks at best (assuming the seller sends their stuff back quickly).

every stage has just dragged on it seems. can't wait to get the membership and points and start booking!

have you received your docs yet?


----------



## brnrss34

My time line so far is: 

Home: AKV
Sent for ROFR: 4/17
Passed ROFR: 5/2

Waiting on documents. I swear checking emails every two seconds is ridiculous. Supposed to close 6/7?


----------



## BcIcemen

BcIcemen said:


> I was told today by my broker the end of next week



Broker told me yesterday I should have doc early next week, with closing 6/12. Passed ROFR 5/2


----------



## b2k1121

Rando_D said:


> sorry, just saw this. finally got our closing docs and returned everything immediately. waiting on seller now. so far, the whole process has taken us two months. we figure we are looking at probably another 2-3 weeks at best (assuming the seller sends their stuff back quickly).
> 
> every stage has just dragged on it seems. can't wait to get the membership and points and start booking!
> 
> have you received your docs yet?


Yes actually, just received them last night!  I'm glad you got yours as well.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

FranDVCMadrid said:


> My timeline:
> 
> Offer made/accepted: 5/8
> Sent to ROFR: 5/9
> Passed ROFR: ***
> Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: ***
> Closing Docs sent to Disney: ***



Update!!

Offer made/accepted: 5/8
Sent to ROFR: 5/9
Passed ROFR: 5/20
Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: ***
Closing Docs sent to Disney: ***


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

FranDVCMadrid said:


> Update!!
> 
> Offer made/accepted: 5/8
> Sent to ROFR: 5/9
> Passed ROFR: 5/20
> Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: ***
> Closing Docs sent to Disney: ***



Awesome! You passed. See you at PVB!


----------



## huskerfanatic7

160 POINTS BLT AUG UY
Offer made/accepted: 4/13
Sent to ROFR: 4/14
Passed ROFR: 5/2
Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: still waiting
Closing Docs sent to Disney: ***


----------



## Rando_D

b2k1121 said:


> Yes actually, just received them last night!  I'm glad you got yours as well.



That's great!

We were originally supposed to close by 5/15 which couldn't happen because the estoppel took so long. Getting close to the end now. Can't wait to start booking some trips!


----------



## RnoWolf

Our timeline:

Offer Submitted 4/25
Sent to ROFR 4/26
Passed ROFR 5/9
Contract Received ???


----------



## Neytiri411

Hey all. I'm just trying to keep myself occupied while doing all this waiting! I really have been lucky so far tbh. 
My time-line... 

Home: AKV
Offer made & accepted: 5/1
Sent to ROFR: 5/3
Passed ROFR: 5/16
Closing docs received:??? 

Can't wait!


----------



## thelionqueen

Neytiri411 said:


> Hey all. I'm just trying to keep myself occupied while doing all this waiting! I really have been lucky so far tbh.
> My time-line...
> 
> Home: AKV
> Offer made & accepted: 5/1
> Sent to ROFR: 5/3
> Passed ROFR: 5/16
> Closing docs received:???
> 
> Can't wait!


I'm here doing the same thing and haven't even passed rofr..still weeks from that even but like reading about the process of those like me


----------



## Neytiri411

thelionqueen said:


> ... but like reading about the process of those like me


Yes,  me too!


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Home: HH
Offer made & accepted: 5/5
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing docs received:???

Broker said 2-3 weeks for the closing docs. So I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## Neytiri411

Marriedbythemouse said:


> Home: HH
> Offer made & accepted: 5/5
> Sent to ROFR: 5/8
> Passed ROFR: 5/19
> Closing docs received:???
> 
> Broker said 2-3 weeks for the closing docs. So I'm trying to be patient.


Wow, 11 days for ROFR, that's awesome! Maybe you'll be super fast for estoppel also. Rub some of that off on me!


----------



## keishashadow

b2k1121 said:


> Fidelity.  I would hope they would have told me that if that was the case, they just said Disney is taking extra time with these.  Though that doesn't explain how many seem to be getting through faster than normal.



Same company for us.  I was told exact opposite of you/should have received last week when we were away 

Mailman is going to get mighty sick of me pouncing on him every day


----------



## Neytiri411

Do the closing documents come via snail mail, FedEx, or email, or does it depend on the title company?


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

Neytiri411 said:


> Do the closing documents come via snail mail, FedEx, or email, or does it depend on the title company?


Ours came in email from title company, but they had to be mailed back


----------



## keishashadow

Update

Submitted to ROFR 4/20
Passed 5/9 
Contract received 5/24 


Issue with settlement sheet re dues being assessed I didn't expect.  *****

waiting to hear back from Title co officer before I cut cashier's check & overnight docs, hopefully tomorrow so they have in hand before weekend.

Fidelity broker was not far off on her estimate of last week to receive the papers


*** December UY, settlement sheet indicates we need to pay dues upfront for 2017.

Contract is loaded with 2016's points, but said dues weren't listed as our responsibility in sales contract we signed. .  Won't default if we do have to pay them, since we are getting the points, but I pay all my other dues via monthly bank draft, would like to keep things on the same basis going forward.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

huskerfanatic7 said:


> 160 POINTS BLT AUG UY
> Offer made/accepted: 4/13
> Sent to ROFR: 4/14
> Passed ROFR: 5/2
> Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: still waiting
> Closing Docs sent to Disney: ***





UGH still waiting for closing docs


----------



## brnrss34

Update


brnrss34 said:


> My time line so far is:
> 
> Home: AKV
> Sent for ROFR: 4/17
> Passed ROFR: 5/2
> 
> Waiting on documents. I swear checking emails every two seconds is ridiculous. Supposed to close 6/7?


 Closing documents received 5/24 as promised. Sent back over night 5/24.


----------



## keishashadow

Submitted to ROFR 4/20
Passed 5/9
Contract received 5/24
Returned pkg via Fed Ex 5/25

Issue with settlement sheet re dues being assessed that I didn't expect was resolved 

Not only do we get the '16 points dues free...

We will be prepaying our December '17 UY dues today and won't owe any till 12/18 woohoo


----------



## sndral

keishashadow said:


> ...
> 
> We will be prepaying our December '17 UY dues today and won't owe any till 12/18 woohoo


This confuses me - I have a Dec. use year and I paid my MFs on my 2017 points in Jan. 2017, when they were due. I will pay my MFs for my 2018 points in Jan. 2018, when they are due - how can you not pay the 2018 MFs until Dec. 2018?


----------



## GoofyDisneyDaddy

keishashadow said:


> We will be prepaying our December '17 UY dues today and won't owe any till 12/18 woohoo





sndral said:


> This confuses me - I have a Dec. use year and I paid my MFs on my 2017 points in Jan. 2017, when they were due. I will pay my MFs for my 2018 points in Jan. 2018, when they are due - how can you not pay the 2018 MFs until Dec. 2018?



I think they are confused.  What seems more likely is they are reimbursing the seller for 17 MFs (which is fairly standard on resales) and getting the 16 points for free (also fairly standard).  18 MFs will be due in January.


----------



## keishashadow

GoofyDisneyDaddy said:


> I think they are confused.  What seems more likely is they are reimbursing the seller for 17 MFs (which is fairly standard on resales) and getting the 16 points for free (also fairly standard).  18 MFs will be due in January.



Just going by what broker and title company both said this am

Thrice in past I've paid the dues upfront for loaded contracts when purchasing not long into UY

Perhaps we will start making monthly payments for the '18 UY on Jan '18

Guess I'll find out 100% once I call MS in a few weeks to make sure the points are in my account


----------



## BcIcemen

BcIcemen said:


> Broker told me yesterday I should have doc early next week, with closing 6/12. Passed ROFR 5/2


Still waiting


----------



## BcIcemen

still waiting

My timeline for my SSR 300 point purchase

Offer made: 4/6
Accepted: 4/8
Passed ROFR: 5/2
Closing docs received:

Hoping to have points in our account to make a May/June 2018 reservation at the 11 month window!!


----------



## brnrss34

BcIcemen said:


> still waiting
> 
> My timeline for my SSR 300 point purchase
> 
> Offer made: 4/6
> Accepted: 4/8
> Passed ROFR: 5/2
> Closing docs received:
> 
> Hoping to have points in our account to make a May/June 2018 reservation at the 11 month window!!


 hopefully for you!!


----------



## ahen

I'm waiting too, not all that patiently btw!


----------



## BcIcemen

I am not waiting patiently either but there is not much we can do


----------



## sndral

GoofyDisneyDaddy said:


> I think they are confused.  What seems more likely is they are reimbursing the seller for 17 MFs (which is fairly standard on resales) and getting the 16 points for free (also fairly standard).  18 MFs will be due in January.


Yes I reimbursed current year MFs on both my resale Dec. contracts. Dec. is so odd as a use year since you pay MFs so far ahead for points that you can use for 11 months of the following year. I've also read of sellers who were behind on their MFs and DVC having to be paid the back MFs before the contract could close - which is worked out when the offer is accepted typically.



keishashadow said:


> Just going by what broker and title company both said this am
> 
> Thrice in past I've paid the dues upfront for loaded contracts when purchasing not long into UY
> 
> Perhaps we will start making monthly payments for the '18 UY on Jan '18
> 
> Guess I'll find out 100% once I call MS in a few weeks to make sure the points are in my account


I just pay a lump sum every year so don't know much about making monthly payments - I think there's a deadline to set up monthly payments the first time, but maybe since you already pay monthly on your 'old' points the new MFs will just be folded in?
Check your account online too, as the new contract will hopefully magically appear in it in the near future. I still get a smile when I log in and see my brand new resale contract listed and all those lovely new points sitting there!


----------



## huskerfanatic7

160 POINTS BLT AUG UY
Offer made/accepted: 4/13
Sent to ROFR: 4/14
Passed ROFR: 5/2
Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: Received 5/25
Closing Docs sent to Disney:


----------



## DSNYFRK4EVR

150 POINTS VGF AUG UY
Offer made/accepted: 5/5
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: Received 5/23

Figured I'd share my timeline thus far. It's definitely been the fastest turn around of all my contracts


----------



## Neytiri411

DSNYFRK4EVR said:


> 150 POINTS VGF AUG UY
> Offer made/accepted: 5/5
> Sent to ROFR: 5/8
> Passed ROFR: 5/19
> Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: Received 5/23
> 
> Figured I'd share my timeline thus far. It's definitely been the fastest turn around of all my contracts



I am sooooo envious! Hope it keeps up for you.


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Neytiri411 said:


> I am sooooo envious! Hope it keeps up for you.





DSNYFRK4EVR said:


> 150 POINTS VGF AUG UY
> Offer made/accepted: 5/5
> Sent to ROFR: 5/8
> Passed ROFR: 5/19
> Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: Received 5/23
> 
> Figured I'd share my timeline thus far. It's definitely been the fastest turn around of all my contracts



My timeline is the same, but still waiting for closing docs. Hoping I see them soon!!! Congrats on your speedy closing.
Deb


----------



## dsnydaddy

Awesome closing time!  I'm going through the process now and hoping to make a reservation on July 10th.  Glad to see that isn't entirely hopeless.


----------



## ahen

My guess email today around 4pm since it's a holiday weekend, I'm working and couldn't do anything till Tuesday. Or it could be wishful thinking


----------



## BcIcemen

Updated

My timeline for my SSR 300 UY March point purchase

Offer made: 4/6
Accepted: 4/8
Passed ROFR: 5/2
Closing docs received after Estoppel:5/26

One step closer


----------



## DM3MD

Pretty happy with the speed on our 120 point AKV contract... 1 month combined for ROFR & Estoppel, not bad at all...

Offer made: 4/25
Accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/26
Passed ROFR: 5/9
Closing docs received after Estoppel:5/26


----------



## princessbride6205

DM3MD said:


> Pretty happy with the speed on our 120 point AKV contract... 1 month combined for ROFR & Estoppel, not bad at all...
> 
> Offer made: 4/25
> Accepted: 4/25
> Sent to ROFR: 4/26
> Passed ROFR: 5/9
> Closing docs received after Estoppel:5/26


Hoping to be just as lucky with our 120 pt AKV contract! It's been 8 days since sent to ROFR...
Congrats on the quick process!


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

DisneyMusicMan said:


> Hi all, I spent some time on the ROFR thread, and now I'm here as well. Here's my timeline thus far...seems like I shouldn't complain yet. I'm only 8 days into the estoppel waiting game:
> 
> Home: PVB
> Sent for ROFR: 4/26/17
> Passed ROFR: 5/9/17
> 
> I was told that I should receive docs by 6/2, but that they may come earlier. I was also told to expect closing on or before 6/14. I'm a relatively patient person, and I don't have an urgency for the points. Mid-July would work for me. But, that doesn't stop me from checking my email often
> 
> DMM



Update. Received Closing docs today via email. 3 days ahead of schedule...but who's counting?

Home: PVB
Sent for ROFR: 4/26/17
Passed ROFR: 5/9/17
Closing docs received: 5/30/17

DMM


----------



## princessbride6205

Home: AKV
Offer made: 5/16
Offer countered & accepted: 5/17
Sent to ROFR: 5/18
Passed ROFR: 5/31
Closing docs received:???


----------



## NJDizfreak417

NJDizfreak417 said:


> 100pt AKV Dec use year:
> 4/6: offer accepted
> 4/20: passed ROFR
> 5/11: received closing docs
> 5/12: sending back via overnight
> 
> How long can the rest of this process take? I'm just about done right?? Itching to book our first DVC stay for the end of Jan.




Got an email that this closed yesterday. Does this mean that I am done and I will be getting my member info from Disney very soon? Want to book vacation for the end of Jan 2018.


----------



## dsnydaddy

NJDizfreak417 said:


> Got an email that this closed yesterday. Does this mean that I am done and I will be getting my member info from Disney very soon? Want to book vacation for the end of Jan 2018.



I believe that it now has to record with the county.  Once that happens Disney sends out your member info.  I wasn't in a big hurry when I bought the first time so I waited to get the official letter.  But others called in and was able to get a castmember to set them up over the phone.


----------



## Marionnette

NJDizfreak417 said:


> Got an email that this closed yesterday. Does this mean that I am done and I will be getting my member info from Disney very soon? Want to book vacation for the end of Jan 2018.


The deed needs to be recorded and then DVC needs to process the paperwork. It took about 2 weeks (give or take a day or two) after the deed was recorded for my add on resale contract to be completely loaded into my membership. I would wait a couple of weeks before making any calls to MS to see if you can get your member info.


----------



## ahen

Still waiting on our closing documents wish they would get them to us.


----------



## brnrss34

Once deed is recorded where do you log in? Or is it setup once you call member services? Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## Marionnette

brnrss34 said:


> Once deed is recorded where do you log in? Or is it setup once you call member services? Sorry if this is a stupid question.


Once the deed is recorded, DVC needs to process the change in ownership and create a new membership if this is your first DVC purchase. It can take up to 3 weeks for the changeover to be completed but many people call at 2 weeks or less to try to get a CM to give them the info over the phone. DVC does not set up an online account for you. They will give you a pass code for doing it yourself.


----------



## brnrss34

Marionnette said:


> Once the deed is recorded, DVC needs to process the change in ownership and create a new membership if this is your first DVC purchase. It can take up to 3 weeks for the changeover to be completed but many people call at 2 weeks or less to try to get a CM to give them the info over the phone. DVC does not set up an online account for you. They will give you a pass code for doing it yourself.


 Thank you!


----------



## lawgator

50 Point Bay Lake, Feb. use year
4/20/17  Offer made, counter offer made by seller, offer accepted
4/21/17 Buyer documents were emailed to us by broker.  We requested an amendment to the way we took title.
4/22/17  Amended buyer documents emailed to us by broker and we copied, scanned, and emailed them back the same day 
4/24/17  Broker sent documents to Disney for ROFR
5/9/17  Broker was notified by Disney that contract passed ROFR (16 days)
5/26/17  Closing documents emailed to us by Title Company.  I reviewed carefully and noticed the Title Company had incorrect name.  Contacted 
              Broker who contacted Title Company and corrected documents were re- emailed to us within 2 hours.  They also sent us a Fed Ex                              Label to ship documents back with Cashier's check which we were able to do late the same afternoon at a nearby Fed Ex drop box.  It was                the Friday afternoon before Memorial Day so took a few days longer as it normally would be overnight delivery.
5/30/17  Buyer documents received by Title Company with cashier's check
6/2/17     Notified contract closed today by Broker.  We are already DVC members, so will just be checking member site to make sure this contract is                added on correctly to our existing membership.  Total time from offer on contract to closing was 43 days.

Note:  Read your documents very carefully to check for accuracy before you send anything back....especially from the Title Company.  We were very happy with how our broker, Scott Decker of the Timeshare Store and his associates kept us advised informed every single step of the way and immediately helped us out when we had an issue with the Title Company documents.  This is the 2nd resale contract we have used him for with excellent results.


----------



## DSNYFRK4EVR

Here's an update to my timeline 

150 POINTS VGF AUG UY
Offer made/accepted: 5/5
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: Received 5/23
Closing Docs/Check Received by Title Company: 5/26
Closed: ???
Deed Recorded: 6/1
Points loaded to online member account: ???


----------



## Spartan86

DSNYFRK4EVR said:


> Here's an update to my timeline
> 
> 150 POINTS VGF AUG UY
> Offer made/accepted: 5/5
> Sent to ROFR: 5/8
> Passed ROFR: 5/19
> Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: Received 5/23
> Closing Docs/Check Received by Title Company: 5/26
> Closed: ???
> Deed Recorded: 6/1
> Points loaded to online member account: ???


Wow. Your estoppel fast. I was told to expect up to 3 weeks. Last thing I heard was ROFR passed 5/16.


----------



## ahen

Spartan86 said:


> Wow. Your estoppel fast. I was told to expect up to 3 weeks. Last thing I heard was ROFR passed 5/16.


So we passed ROFR on 5/19 and today I called about our closing, told sometime next week.


----------



## DSNYFRK4EVR

Spartan86 said:


> Wow. Your estoppel fast. I was told to expect up to 3 weeks. Last thing I heard was ROFR passed 5/16.


Yes, very fast! I was very pleasantly surprised  Hope you receive your closing documents soon!


----------



## Neytiri411

Spartan86 said:


> Wow. Your estoppel fast. I was told to expect up to 3 weeks. Last thing I heard was ROFR passed 5/16.


Same here. We passed ROFR also on 5/16. Still waiting for estoppel.


----------



## keishashadow

Marionnette said:


> The deed needs to be recorded and then DVC needs to process the paperwork. It took about 2 weeks (give or take a day or two) after the deed was recorded for my add on resale contract to be completely loaded into my membership. I would wait a couple of weeks before making any calls to MS to see if you can get your member info.



2 weeks seems long to get points loaded into account.  It's been only a few days for us in the past.  Did you add onto one of your existing contracts?


----------



## Marionnette

keishashadow said:


> 2 weeks seems long to get points loaded into account.  It's been only a few days for us in the past.  Did you add onto one of your existing contracts?


Yes. Different resort but same UY. Took just under 2 weeks. And this was a recent resale purchase.


----------



## amymgould

Here's where I'm at:

160 points BLT March UY

Offer accepted: 5/5
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/20
Closing docs received after estoppel: 6/5

Hoping the rest of the process goes quickly!!


----------



## amccu18007

DSNYFRK4EVR said:


> Here's an update to my timeline
> 
> 150 POINTS VGF AUG UY
> Offer made/accepted: 5/5
> Sent to ROFR: 5/8
> Passed ROFR: 5/19
> Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: Received 5/23
> Closing Docs/Check Received by Title Company: 5/26
> Closed: ???
> Deed Recorded: 6/1
> Points loaded to online member account: ???



BEST.TIMELINE.EVER!!!!


----------



## bbluvsdis

On the other hand we have the slowest contract sale in history!
Offer accepted 3/23
Passed ROFR 4/14
Closing documents received 5/19
Still haven't received funds from our closing! 

Getting impatient!


----------



## texanlawyer

Here's my timeline:

212 points BLT October UY

Offer accepted: 4/14
Sent to ROFR: 4/15
Passed ROFR: 5/2
Closing Documents received after estoppel: 5/30

So close to being done, but still so far...


----------



## DSNYFRK4EVR

amccu18007 said:


> BEST.TIMELINE.EVER!!!!


Thanks! We've been pretty lucky with this one! Hoping our points load soon. I check the member site about twice a day


----------



## DM3MD

DM3MD said:


> Pretty happy with the speed on our 120 point AKV contract...



_UPDATE:_
Offer made: 4/25
Accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/26
Passed ROFR: 5/9
Closing docs received after Estoppel: 5/26
All closing docs received by Title Company: 5/31
Deed Recorded: 6/2
Points Loaded: ???

Looks like we'll be right at 6 weeks from offer to points.  Just in time to squeeze our late January trip into the 7-11 month window.


----------



## DM3MD

bbluvsdis said:


> On the other hand we have the slowest contract sale in history!
> Offer accepted 3/23
> Passed ROFR 4/14
> Closing documents received 5/19
> Still haven't received funds from our closing!
> 
> Getting impatient!



That is crazy, hopefully it wraps up soon!  Broker or buyer issue?


----------



## dsnydaddy

Just passed my ROFR so now waiting on estoppel.  

SSR 120 pt contract with Oct UY

Offered 5/19
Accepted 5/19
Sent contract and deposit on 5/23
Sent to Disney for ROFR on 5/25
Passed ROFR on 6/6


----------



## bbluvsdis

DM3MD said:


> That is crazy, hopefully it wraps up soon!  Broker or buyer issue?



They keep blaming it on Disney, first the estoppel and now the final point activity summary. They are saying "hopefully" it will be recorded this week.


----------



## sunryzez

Do you receive your closing documents by email or hard copy in the mail?


----------



## sndral

sunryzez said:


> Do you receive your closing documents by email or hard copy in the mail?


I've purchased resale 2Xs, once from Fidelity a couple of years ago, and this spring through Timeshare Store - in both cases the closing documents (as well as the initial contract agreement) where sent via email attachments which I printed out and mailed back. I think you have the option to send some documents _back_ via email as well, but I'm not tech savvy enough to do that  I did wire the final payment, as sending large negotiable cashiers checks through the mail makes me nervous (too much mail theft going on these days altho' w/ tracking it should be secure, but it was worth the few extra dollars for my peace of mind.)


----------



## Rando_D

BWV purchase

Offer made: 3/24
Accepted: 3/25
Sent to Disney for ROFR: 3/25
Passed ROFR: 4/14
Closing docs received: 5/16


Just to provide an update...

I wired funds to the title company on 5/16 when I received the docs and delivered our documentation to the title company on the morning of 5/18. And then crickets... I was told that the Seller would be contacted to ensure that documentation was sent in but they never were. As weeks went by, I reached out again and at 3 weeks told that the Seller never received the closing docs (went to junk mail and no one followed up to say, hey, why haven't you sent those back yet?). Once the Seller was actually contacted, they were to send the documents back via overnight mail. That was last week. Now I am apparently waiting for the title company to re-verify the points. 

I don't know if this is just me or not, but this seems to be taking incredibly long. Our original closing date was 5/12 and we now sit at 6/7 and it has not closed yet. Kind of wondering why it took the title company a month to get me closing docs when it seems most people get them quicker. And really not too happy that the title company sat on my money for 3 weeks and didn't contact the Sellers until I asked multiple times what was going on. 

Anyone else have this kind of experience? Is this normal?


----------



## Rando_D

bbluvsdis said:


> On the other hand we have the slowest contract sale in history!
> Offer accepted 3/23
> Passed ROFR 4/14
> Closing documents received 5/19
> Still haven't received funds from our closing!
> 
> Getting impatient!




this seems like my purchase! 

Whenever I question anything, I keep getting "it's Disney". But when I look on the boards, it doesn't seem like Disney is taking as long for ROFR and estoppel as what I have been told by the broker. It also seems like people get the deed recorded quicker that 30 days after sending closing docs back. 

it is really frustrating to feel like people are dragging their feet.


----------



## Rando_D

bbluvsdis said:


> They keep blaming it on Disney, first the estoppel and now the final point activity summary. They are saying "hopefully" it will be recorded this week.



wow, just saw this other post by you. i have been getting the same exact comments. i am having a hard time believing it. for mine, they blamed disney for the 30 day estoppel, then blamed 3 weeks on the seller not receiving docs because they went to junk mail, and now they are blaming this delay on disney again for the point activity summary. one delay i could see, but multiple delays just starts to sound like bull.


----------



## Neytiri411

Rando_D said:


> wow, just saw this other post by you. i have been getting the same exact comments. i am having a hard time believing it. for mine, they blamed disney for the 30 day estoppel, then blamed 3 weeks on the seller not receiving docs because they went to junk mail, and now they are blaming this delay on disney again for the point activity summary. one delay i could see, but multiple delays just starts to sound like bull.



What broker are you all using? I'm just wondering if that makes any difference?


----------



## Rando_D

Neytiri411 said:


> What broker are you all using? I'm just wondering if that makes any difference?




we used Buy and Sell. I really have had a positive experience with them as the realtor was very pleasant and extremely responsive. The bidding and contract processes were very easy and quick.

It seems like the title company is causing the delays. We waited a month for closing docs (which seems on the long side) and then lost another 3 weeks because the Seller didn't know the closing docs were sent to them. It seems like the title company just takes about 30 days at each stage, like they are overworked and that is their timetable.

now they have had the closing docs for a week but it hasn't closed because they are "waiting on Disney to re-verify the points". it really just seems like a bunch of excuses because the title company can't move fast enough.


----------



## keishashadow

Submitted to ROFR 4/20
Passed 5/9
Contract received 5/24
Returned pkg via Fed Ex 5/25
5/30 email from First American: Please note that your FEDEX documents have been received and we will continue to process the transaction.   Ok, it's been 8 business days.  Guess I'll email them to ask where i am in process since so many here are reporting issues.



bbluvsdis said:


> They keep blaming it on Disney, first the estoppel and now the final point activity summary. They are saying "hopefully" it will be recorded this week.





Rando_D said:


> this seems like my purchase!
> 
> Whenever I question anything, I keep getting "it's Disney". But when I look on the boards, it doesn't seem like Disney is taking as long for ROFR and estoppel as what I have been told by the broker. It also seems like people get the deed recorded quicker that 30 days after sending closing docs back.
> 
> it is really frustrating to feel like people are dragging their feet.



Why not blame it on DVC, it Sounds better than "the dog ate it"

Are you contracting broker, their closing department or the closing company?


----------



## Rando_D

I was trying not to be a pain and wasn't sure about how it normally works as this was our first. I eventually contacted both and that was how I found out the Seller never received the docs. I am sorry that I waited to follow up originally as I lost weeks. I expected the title company to follow up with the Seller and was surprised that they did not. 

In retrospect, I would have contacted both the realtor and the title company much quicker to ensure that the closing docs from Seller were received and, if not, that they were both reaching out to Seller to expedite. 

Also, I never received an email from the title company stating that they received the closing docs. Not even now when they are supposed to have them. The realtor confirmed that for me. I would have expected the title company to have confirmed when they received my docs, when they received the Sellers docs, and to follow up if they were having an issue. As the closing agent, isn't this what they should be doing?

When I have spoken to the title company, they are pleasant and seem very knowledgeable. However, the process (at least in my case) did not seem good.


----------



## Rando_D

also, it seems like people speak highly of First American from a lot of the comments I have read. For my next purchase, I would like to have a title company that seems to process more efficiently and I would prefer to not wire my funds to the title company until they have confirmed they have what they need from the Seller.


----------



## keishashadow

Rando_D said:


> I was trying not to be a pain and wasn't sure about how it normally works as this was our first. I eventually contacted both and that was how I found out the Seller never received the docs. I am sorry that I waited to follow up originally as I lost weeks. I expected the title company to follow up with the Seller and was surprised that they did not.
> 
> In retrospect, I would have contacted both the realtor and the title company much quicker to ensure that the closing docs from Seller were received and, if not, that they were both reaching out to Seller to expedite.
> 
> Also, I never received an email from the title company stating that they received the closing docs. Not even now when they are supposed to have them. The realtor confirmed that for me. I would have expected the title company to have confirmed when they received my docs, when they received the Sellers docs, and to follow up if they were having an issue. As the closing agent, isn't this what they should be doing?
> 
> When I have spoken to the title company, they are pleasant and seem very knowledgeable. However, the process (at least in my case) did not seem good.



Speaking as a realtor, YES. Apparently, TS closings are now a whole 'nuter animal. 



Rando_D said:


> also, it seems like people speak highly of First American from a lot of the comments I have read. For my next purchase, I would like to have a title company that seems to process more efficiently and I would prefer to not wire my funds to the title company until they have confirmed they have what they need from the Seller.



IDK i just emailed my contact there.  Turns out he left the company. another person assigned to this closing. Turns out the trust is sitting on the documents...two steps back for me.


----------



## Neytiri411

Rando_D said:


> I was trying not to be a pain and wasn't sure about how it normally works as this was our first. I eventually contacted both and that was how I found out the Seller never received the docs. I am sorry that I waited to follow up originally as I lost weeks. I expected the title company to follow up with the Seller and was surprised that they did not.
> 
> In retrospect, I would have contacted both the realtor and the title company much quicker to ensure that the closing docs from Seller were received and, if not, that they were both reaching out to Seller to expedite.
> 
> Also, I never received an email from the title company stating that they received the closing docs. Not even now when they are supposed to have them. The realtor confirmed that for me. I would have expected the title company to have confirmed when they received my docs, when they received the Sellers docs, and to follow up if they were having an issue. As the closing agent, isn't this what they should be doing?
> 
> When I have spoken to the title company, they are pleasant and seem very knowledgeable. However, the process (at least in my case) did not seem good.



Wow, that is somewhat frustrating. The process is crazy. I'm grateful that resale exists don't get me wrong, but it can be nerve wracking. I almost feel more nervous reading others' experiences! I'm at 24 days post-ROFR and while I was told estoppel would take 20-30 days, I'm wondering if I should contact the broker or title company. After seeing some of the weird scenarios it makes me nervous. Plus, seeing others get their contracts 7-14 days doesn't help (but hey, way to go all of you that were so lucky!!).


----------



## Rando_D

keishashadow said:


> Speaking as a realtor, YES. Apparently, TS closings are now a whole 'nuter animal.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK i just emailed my contact there.  Turns out he left the company. another person assigned to this closing. Turns out the trust is sitting on the documents...two steps back for me.




so sorry to hear. hope it starts moving in the right direction.


----------



## Rando_D

Neytiri411 said:


> Wow, that is somewhat frustrating. The process is crazy. I'm grateful that resale exists don't get me wrong, but it can be nerve wracking. I almost feel more nervous reading others' experiences! I'm at 24 days post-ROFR and while I was told estoppel would take 20-30 days, I'm wondering if I should contact the broker or title company. After seeing some of the weird scenarios it makes me nervous. Plus, seeing others get their contracts 7-14 days doesn't help (but hey, way to go all of you that were so lucky!!).




It definitely seems like there are some very different experiences going on with purchases in the resale market. But there does seem to be a similarity in experiences with people using certain brokers / title companies. When all is said and done (as long as it closes), it won't matter other than how it may affect that first year's bookings. I will have a bunch of banked points that I will now probably have issues using as there will be a lack of availability.


----------



## bbluvsdis

Rando_D said:


> this seems like my purchase!
> 
> Whenever I question anything, I keep getting "it's Disney". But when I look on the boards, it doesn't seem like Disney is taking as long for ROFR and estoppel as what I have been told by the broker. It also seems like people get the deed recorded quicker that 30 days after sending closing docs back.
> 
> it is really frustrating to feel like people are dragging their feet.




Are you having any luck yet? We still have crickets on our end. We used Buy and Sell as our broker and they are great, but the closing company is as slow as molasses! We are on the selling end of the deal. DH is out of work so we sold one of our contracts. We have had house closings that went much faster than this! The problem is we will never know if it was really Disney or not, but I see others closing much faster.


----------



## bbluvsdis

Neytiri411 said:


> What broker are you all using? I'm just wondering if that makes any difference?



I don't think the broker is the problem. I think it is our title company. Duncan Title. It seems like when our broker calls them miraculously they "just" received the info they needed from Disney. The closing date on our contract was 5/15!


----------



## brnrss34

Update 





brnrss34 said:


> My time line so far is:
> 
> Home: AKV
> Sent for ROFR: 4/17
> Passed ROFR: 5/2
> Closing documents 5/24
> Closed 6/5
> Deed recorded 6/7.
> 
> My title company was First American


They said the received the closing documents at the time and they gave me a tracking number for sellers documents so I knew when they shipped theirs. Good luck to the ones stuck in limbo.


----------



## KnightFamily

Well, our timeline seems to be ridiculous. But here we are.

Home: AKV
Submitted to rofr: 4/20
Passed: 5/9
Closing documents: 6/9

Ours is with first American. They mentioned we need a notary, which I thought was only needed for Alauni. We're Canadian and the seller is American. I emailed the person looking for a response but I trust people here for a faster response. There was no mention of a notary in the 19 page contract. So do we need a notary or is that just a form email that had it there? Thank God we have no trip until 2019. This seems like a super long process, I can't even imagine people doing this with a trip booking deadline! But hey! We got our contract and we're DVC members finally.


----------



## keishashadow

Rando_D said:


> It definitely seems like there are some very different experiences going on with purchases in the resale market. But there does seem to be a similarity in experiences with people using certain brokers / title companies. When all is said and done (as long as it closes), it won't matter other than how it may affect that first year's bookings. I will have a bunch of banked points that I will now probably have issues using as there will be a lack of availability.



I had no issues with using resale agencies in the past.  Appears the game has changed dramatically. It's extremely unprofessional and certainly doesn't help promote the TS industry's reputation.  TS brokers certainly don't hold buyers' hands thru the process.  There is a definite lack of accountability in that regard.  

I realize the $ involved are relatively small potatoes and the brokers adhere to whatever the prevailing laws may be in the great state of Florida, but if they would deliver that poor level of customer service in the standard RE market, they would soon find themselves out of business.

It's not difficult to monitor when each step of the sales process happens & send a courtesy email to the buyer/sellers updating them accordingly IMO.  A good broker stays on top of these details after an offer has been submitted/accepted via support staff that stays in touch with closing agency

I've a handful of transactions under my belt,  but still irritated and anxious to book my first reservation on this purchase.  I can only imagine how a first time buyer feels.

Good luck with securing a reservation before the banked points expire, 1 BR @ SSR seem to be the last to disappear. A split stay between resorts may also work out, don't forget to utilize the waitlist system & stalk the member website for missing days.


----------



## ahen

bbluvsdis said:


> I don't think the broker is the problem. I think it is our title company. Duncan Title. It seems like when our broker calls them miraculously they "just" received the info they needed from Disney. The closing date on our contract was 5/15!


So we have the same title company, I was told no later than today for the closing paperwork. I work nights so i set an alarm to get up so I could go to the bank and get money. Did we get the documents no, I called was told she was out on a family emergency. This is the same woman who sent me someone else's closing documents. I am so over it, I just want my points.


----------



## Spartan86

Update
Offered/Accepted 4-27
Contract received 4-28
Signed Contract Returned 4/29
Sent to ROFR 5/2
Passed ROFR 5/16
Closing Docs received 6/9
Will send Docs out 6/12

Fidelity Resales
First American Title


----------



## Spartan86

KnightFamily said:


> Well, our timeline seems to be ridiculous. But here we are.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Submitted to rofr: 4/20
> Passed: 5/9
> Closing documents: 6/9
> 
> Ours is with first American. They mentioned we need a notary, which I thought was only needed for Alauni. We're Canadian and the seller is American. I emailed the person looking for a response but I trust people here for a faster response. There was no mention of a notary in the 19 page contract. So do we need a notary or is that just a form email that had it there? Thank God we have no trip until 2019. This seems like a super long process, I can't even imagine people doing this with a trip booking deadline! But hey! We got our contract and we're DVC members finally.


Not an expert...but I think you will find any transaction involving "real property" requires a notary for closing and municipal deed recording and transfer.


----------



## dsnydaddy

KnightFamily said:


> Ours is with first American. They mentioned we need a notary, which I thought was only needed for Alauni. We're Canadian and the seller is American. I emailed the person looking for a response but I trust people here for a faster response. There was no mention of a notary in the 19 page contract. So do we need a notary or is that just a form email that had it there? Thank God we have no trip until 2019. This seems like a super long process, I can't even imagine people doing this with a trip booking deadline! But hey! We got our contract and we're DVC members finally.



We needed a notary for our first purchase.  And I thought it was strange since I had heard of no one else needing such.  When I asked the group I got answers on both sides of the issue.  But the thing that I found was consistent was that those who needed a notary were financing their purchases.  Those who were buying cash, did not.  I do not know if that is true or not though.  I'll know this time because I am paying cash this time.


----------



## Neytiri411

Speak of the devil. We received our closing documents today. Signed them and sent the big cashier's check. Now for the next part of the waiting game.


----------



## Neytiri411

dsnydaddy said:


> We needed a notary for our first purchase.  And I thought it was strange since I had heard of no one else needing such.  When I asked the group I got answers on both sides of the issue.  But the thing that I found was consistent was that those who needed a notary were financing their purchases.  Those who were buying cash, did not.  I do not know if that is true or not though.  I'll know this time because I am paying cash this time.



Huh, interesting. We paid cash, did not need a notary, so maybe it's still true.  I noticed the sellers need a notary.


----------



## lovin'fl

Oh boy. Shouldn't have popped on this thread. I see estoppel is taking a long time these days...ugghh.

I am waiting on my BWV...
Offer on 5/22
Sent to ROFR on 5/24
Passed on 6/2
Waiting for closing papers...Magic Vacation Title


----------



## Spartan86

dsnydaddy said:


> We needed a notary for our first purchase.  And I thought it was strange since I had heard of no one else needing such.  When I asked the group I got answers on both sides of the issue.  But the thing that I found was consistent was that those who needed a notary were financing their purchases.  Those who were buying cash, did not.  I do not know if that is true or not though.  I'll know this time because I am paying cash this time.


Cash purchase for us. Notary required. So not sure financing is the "trigger". Our closing cost/docs include title insurance. I wonder if that is it?


----------



## Rando_D

bbluvsdis said:


> Are you having any luck yet? We still have crickets on our end. We used Buy and Sell as our broker and they are great, but the closing company is as slow as molasses! We are on the selling end of the deal. DH is out of work so we sold one of our contracts. We have had house closings that went much faster than this! The problem is we will never know if it was really Disney or not, but I see others closing much faster.




I agree that it seems to be the title company, (Duncan in the case of ours as well). It seems like it sits there. I was told the estoppel took over a month, that the Seller never received the documents which caused a delay of 2-3 weeks, an additional week delay with no explanation, also delay to my person being out and the title company moving. I had wired funds on 5/16 and we were past our original closing date by heading towards a month. 

I called on 6/8 just really frustrated at this point and was then told all of a sudden that it was being recorded which I was able to confirm on the site on 6/9. 

A note on one issue: I was told a 2-3 week delay was caused by the seller never receiving the docs, but on the Warranty Deed the Seller executed and notarized the docs on 5/24. So that whole story about them not receiving the docs until a couple of days ago clearly wasn't true. 

I wasn't thrilled with the complete lack of communication from the title company and just a litany of excuses. I never received any notice from the title company on anything. Also, if this stuff was happening as they said, a little follow up on their part would have helped with minimizing the delays. To me, the customer service aspect was severely lacking. It made me not want to re-use this company / title company again for my next purchase (if I can avoid it). Unless this is the norm...


----------



## Rando_D

Neytiri411 said:


> Huh, interesting. We paid cash, did not need a notary, so maybe it's still true.  I noticed the sellers need a notary.



We paid cash and no notary was needed for us. Our Sellers had to have their documentation notarized.


----------



## Rando_D

And just wanted to say...

I like these threads. They have been really helpful to understanding the process. 

So thank you to the powers that be who are maintaining them.


----------



## Rando_D

bbluvsdis said:


> I don't think the broker is the problem. I think it is our title company. Duncan Title. It seems like when our broker calls them miraculously they "just" received the info they needed from Disney. The closing date on our contract was 5/15!



That was the date on our contract as well and it finally just closed. Hopefully yours does too.


----------



## Rando_D

ahen said:


> So we have the same title company, I was told no later than today for the closing paperwork. I work nights so i set an alarm to get up so I could go to the bank and get money. Did we get the documents no, I called was told she was out on a family emergency. This is the same woman who sent me someone else's closing documents. I am so over it, I just want my points.



just reading these comments and seeing how several of us are suffering through the same frustrations with this particular title company. hopefully, we will all be able to have these deals wrapped up soon.


----------



## Westy239

Rando_D said:


> just reading these comments and seeing how several of us are suffering through the same frustrations with this particular title company. hopefully, we will all be able to have these deals wrapped up soon.


I am also in the process of waiting on the same title company. I was relieved when the contract passed Disney quickly, but now reading of your experience getting a little nervous about the whole process.


----------



## Westy239

Have to say how grateful I am for these forums also. So helpful for a first timer. Thanks to all who are patient and so willing to share info


----------



## Rando_D

Westy239 said:


> I am also in the process of waiting on the same title company. I was relieved when the contract passed Disney quickly, but now reading of your experience getting a little nervous about the whole process.



I hope yours goes more smoothly. It seemed to me they were just overwhelmed with volume maybe? Maybe people who had contracts that came out of ROFR later will not have as many issues.


----------



## Neytiri411

Rando_D said:


> I hope yours goes more smoothly. It seemed to me they were just overwhelmed with volume maybe? Maybe people who had contracts that came out of ROFR later will not have as many issues.



Yes, I wondered the same exact thing. There were SO many contracts up prior to the past 2-4 weeks. I imagine they had a hard time keeping up. Sounds like ROFR is so much quicker now, maybe estoppel will be over time also?


----------



## Neytiri411

lovin'fl said:


> Oh boy. Shouldn't have popped on this thread. I see estoppel is taking a long time these days...ugghh.
> 
> I am waiting on my BWV...
> Offer on 5/22
> Sent to ROFR on 5/24
> Passed on 6/2
> Waiting for closing papers...Magic Vacation Title



I'm hoping it'll speed up the way ROFR did now that there's less contracts out there. Good luck!


----------



## dsnydaddy

lovin'fl said:


> Oh boy. Shouldn't have popped on this thread. I see estoppel is taking a long time these days...ugghh.
> 
> I am waiting on my BWV...
> Offer on 5/22
> Sent to ROFR on 5/24
> Passed on 6/2
> Waiting for closing papers...Magic Vacation Title



Our timelines are very much the same.  We are through Magic Vacation Title as well.


----------



## lovin'fl

dsnydaddy said:


> Our timelines are very much the same.  We are through Magic Vacation Title as well.


well, we'll be on the wait together


----------



## Spartan86

So we just completed our closing Paperwork from First American Title. Per the email we went ahead and had our signatures notarized. No biggie, we were at the bank anyway and it is free. But I shot off an email today asking about it and the response was:

"Since this transaction is a cash deal, your documents do not require a notary only the seller documents. If this transaction was financed, buyer and seller documents would require a notary."


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Home: HH
Offer made & accepted: 5/5
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing docs received:6/12
Sending them back: 6/13

I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel!
Does anyone know how long it takes to get the points if you are already a member?
Its a different resort and use year so it will be a second contract. 
Thanks!!


----------



## lovin'fl

Marriedbythemouse said:


> Home: HH
> Offer made & accepted: 5/5
> Sent to ROFR: 5/8
> Passed ROFR: 5/19
> Closing docs received:6/12
> Sending them back: 6/13
> 
> I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel!
> Does anyone know how long it takes to get the points if you are already a member?
> Its a different resort and use year so it will be a second contract.
> Thanks!!


You probably have another month, from when it closes. Since new UY you get a new membership #, it will take a tad longer than if you got same UY and deeded same.


----------



## keishashadow

Spartan86 said:


> So we just completed our closing Paperwork from First American Title. Per the email we went ahead and had our signatures notarized. No biggie, we were at the bank anyway and it is free. But I shot off an email today asking about it and the response was:
> 
> "Since this transaction is a cash deal, your documents do not require a notary only the seller documents. If this transaction was financed, buyer and seller documents would require a notary."



We did online processing with them.  Called to confirm, told no need to have signatures notarized as cash purchase


----------



## Spartan86

keishashadow said:


> We did online processing with them.  Called to confirm, told no need to have signatures notarized as cash purchase


Yeah was no big deal but that should have been clearer. Our closing email said "notarized signatures". Should say " if financing".


----------



## emcael

We were told no notary for buyer but seller required notary


----------



## emcael

We have been having all kinds of trouble. We are current owners adding on VGF 130 point contract
timeline
Offer accepted 3/21
Passed ROFR 4/14
Closing docs received by me 5/1
My closing docs and certified check received by title company 5/4
Sellers docs received ??? I was told 5/30 but when I inquired today about it they said oh it was 6/9
Deed filed and points transferred????

Throughout this the broker and title company have only contacted me when I have asked questions or complained.  They said the seller had 90 days from acceptance to return the closing docs.  I felt it was really unacceptable to take a month for the seller to return the docs.  The title company has no timeline they are required to follow.  I wish I knew this.  Was there anything I could have done about this?  Can closing sooner be negotiated?  I paid full ask and now have missed 11 month bookings for Christmas and marathon weekend.  The booking agent basically said "oh well title companies are really busy"  The person at the title company handling our contract has left.


----------



## bbluvsdis

emcael said:


> We have been having all kinds of trouble. We are current owners adding on VGF 130 point contract
> timeline
> Offer accepted 3/21
> Passed ROFR 4/14
> Closing docs received by me 5/1
> My closing docs and certified check received by title company 5/4
> Sellers docs received ??? I was told 5/30 but when I inquired today about it they said oh it was 6/9
> Deed filed and points transferred????
> 
> Throughout this the broker and title company have only contacted me when I have asked questions or complained.  They said the seller had 90 days from acceptance to return the closing docs.  I felt it was really unacceptable to take a month for the seller to return the docs.  The title company has no timeline they are required to follow.  I wish I knew this.  Was there anything I could have done about this?  Can closing sooner be negotiated?  I paid full ask and now have missed 11 month bookings for Christmas and marathon weekend.  The booking agent basically said "oh well title companies are really busy"  The person at the title company handling our contract has left.



Out of curiosity is Duncan Title handling your closing? Our timeline is similar to yours. We accepted an offer on 3/23 and still do not have our money from the sale. The title company does not answer emails or phone calls. I don't understand how the sale of a timeshare can take 3 months when I can buy a house much quicker. If they are so swamped maybe they need to hire more people! The last thing I heard was "hopefully" the deed will be recorded by last Friday.


----------



## Rando_D

FYI I was told that the title company was recording my deed (finally). I was able to confirm on the site that it was recorded early Friday morning. However, I have not received confirmation that they actually sent it to Disney yet. It would not surprise me that they would sit on it for a few days before sending as pretty much the whole process appears that they drag their feet between each step.


----------



## Rando_D

emcael said:


> We have been having all kinds of trouble. We are current owners adding on VGF 130 point contract
> timeline
> Offer accepted 3/21
> Passed ROFR 4/14
> Closing docs received by me 5/1
> My closing docs and certified check received by title company 5/4
> Sellers docs received ??? I was told 5/30 but when I inquired today about it they said oh it was 6/9
> Deed filed and points transferred????
> 
> Throughout this the broker and title company have only contacted me when I have asked questions or complained.  They said the seller had 90 days from acceptance to return the closing docs.  I felt it was really unacceptable to take a month for the seller to return the docs.  The title company has no timeline they are required to follow.  I wish I knew this.  Was there anything I could have done about this?  Can closing sooner be negotiated?  I paid full ask and now have missed 11 month bookings for Christmas and marathon weekend.  The booking agent basically said "oh well title companies are really busy"  The person at the title company handling our contract has left.




I feel your pain! My offer was accepted 3/23 and passed ROFR 4/14. We were supposed to close mid-May and I didn't receive the closing docs until a week past the original closing date. Then it took several weeks for them to actual close it. It was recorded 6/9 (I saw it on the county's site), not yet sent to Disney. Once Disney has it, they are telling me 2-4 weeks before I can book anything. At the rate this is going, I don't expect to be able to book anything until like July. I never expected it all to take 90-100 days. Originally, I had heard a lot of 60-75 days, 90 if your Seller was international (which mine was not). I ended up missing my preferred booking windows. I am hoping I can still book some things I want. 

Did it close yet? If so, have you checked the site? http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/


----------



## lovin'fl

emcael said:


> We have been having all kinds of trouble. We are current owners adding on VGF 130 point contract
> timeline
> Offer accepted 3/21
> Passed ROFR 4/14
> Closing docs received by me 5/1
> My closing docs and certified check received by title company 5/4
> Sellers docs received ??? I was told 5/30 but when I inquired today about it they said oh it was 6/9
> Deed filed and points transferred????
> 
> Throughout this the broker and title company have only contacted me when I have asked questions or complained.  They said the seller had 90 days from acceptance to return the closing docs.  I felt it was really unacceptable to take a month for the seller to return the docs.  The title company has no timeline they are required to follow.  I wish I knew this.  Was there anything I could have done about this?  Can closing sooner be negotiated?  I paid full ask and now have missed 11 month bookings for Christmas and marathon weekend.  The booking agent basically said "oh well title companies are really busy"  The person at the title company handling our contract has left.


Should be a close by date in your contract. If it doesn't close by then, you can can walk and get money back.


----------



## emcael

bbluvsdis said:


> Out of curiosity is Duncan Title handling your closing? Our timeline is similar to yours. We accepted an offer on 3/23 and still do not have our money from the sale. The title company does not answer emails or phone calls. I don't understand how the sale of a timeshare can take 3 months when I can buy a house much quicker. If they are so swamped maybe they need to hire more people! The last thing I heard was "hopefully" the deed will be recorded by last Friday.




 First American Title Company





bbluvsdis said:


> Out of curiosity is Duncan Title handling your closing? Our timeline is similar to yours. We accepted an offer on 3/23 and still do not have our money from the sale. The title company does not answer emails or phone calls. I don't understand how the sale of a timeshare can take 3 months when I can buy a house much quicker. If they are so swamped maybe they need to hire more people! The last thing I heard was "hopefully" the deed will be recorded by last Friday.


----------



## emcael

lovin'fl said:


> Should be a close by date in your contract. If it doesn't close by then, you can can walk and get money back.



The broker said that the contract was only for the "documents to be completed and sent to the title company"  She said that since it was done within 90 days it didn't matter how long the title company took.  That doesn't seem right


----------



## lovin'fl

emcael said:


> The broker said that the contract was only for the "documents to be completed and sent to the title company"  She said that since it was done within 90 days it didn't matter how long the title company took.  That doesn't seem right


My contract, the one we signed before going to ROFR, says the contract shall be closed on or before August 5 OR within 30 days of title company's receipt of estoppel unless extended by closing agent or other provisions of the contract. What is the date in your contract? If it has passed, you should be able to walk away and get your money back.


----------



## Nikki G

Home: Boulder Ridge 120 points
Offer made/accepted: 4/18/2017
Contract out for ROFR: 6/2/2017
Passed ROFR: 6/13/2017
Using Fidelity and First American Title

We are pleasantly surprised with how fast ROFR went, though now I'm a little nervous that Estoppel will take forever based on everyone's experiences. We want to try to take a trip the beginning of January if there's any availability by the time we actually get our points!


----------



## emcael

lovin'fl said:


> My contract, the one we signed before going to ROFR, says the contract shall be closed on or before August 5 OR within 30 days of title company's receipt of estoppel unless extended by closing agent or other provisions of the contract. What is the date in your contract? If it has passed, you should be able to walk away and get your money back.



The date on the contract is June 25, but the real estate agent said that date was only for the buyer and seller not title agency and said the title agency was busy and weren't sure when they could get to it.  Coincidence or not I will never know but I sent them an email today saying that didn't sound right, I was consulting a lawyer, and to expect legal action if I didn't have my money back or my points by the date on the contract.  Within two hours I had an email with an apology and notification that the closing was complete and info sent to Disney.  Hopefully I will have my points soon since I already own DVC.


----------



## emcael

Nikki G said:


> Home: Boulder Ridge 120 points
> Offer made/accepted: 4/18/2017
> Contract out for ROFR: 6/2/2017
> Passed ROFR: 6/13/2017
> Using Fidelity and First American Title
> 
> We are pleasantly surprised with how fast ROFR went, though now I'm a little nervous that Estoppel will take forever based on everyone's experiences. We want to try to take a trip the beginning of January if there's any availability by the time we actually get our points!



We worked with this same duo.  My advice would be send in your papers as quickly as possible and stay on top of them about receiving papers from the buyer.  You may have a great buyer, but per Fidelity ours didn't send in their paperwork promptly or correctly causing a delay.  Was this what happened I will never know but I regret not being more on top of it and letting weeks pass without hearing anything.  When I pushed the issue things tended to get done and papers were received the same day as both of my inquiry/complaint calls.  If you do not hear anything call them weekly for updates.


----------



## Spartan86

Nikki G said:


> Home: Boulder Ridge 120 points
> Offer made/accepted: 4/18/2017
> Contract out for ROFR: 6/2/2017
> Passed ROFR: 6/13/2017
> Using Fidelity and First American Title
> 
> We are pleasantly surprised with how fast ROFR went, though now I'm a little nervous that Estoppel will take forever based on everyone's experiences. We want to try to take a trip the beginning of January if there's any availability by the time we actually get our points!


We too are with Fidelity and First American. Bonnie emailed us 5/16 that we passed ROFR, and our post-estoppel closing paperwork arrived via email 6/9. She said estoppel could take 3 weeks and it was just over that. All indications are that our sellers are motivated so we are hopeful their paperwork turns around soon too-we sent out next day. But we have time. We bought a mostly stripped contract.


----------



## Nikki G

emcael said:


> We worked with this same duo.  My advice would be send in your papers as quickly as possible and stay on top of them about receiving papers from the buyer.  You may have a great buyer, but per Fidelity ours didn't send in their paperwork promptly or correctly causing a delay.  Was this what happened I will never know but I regret not being more on top of it and letting weeks pass without hearing anything.  When I pushed the issue things tended to get done and papers were received the same day as both of my inquiry/complaint calls.  If you do not hear anything call them weekly for updates.



I will make it my mission to stay on top of them if things seem to be dragging a little too much. I've been pretty pleased with them so far overall, I just hope it stays a pleasant experience. We are so eager to finally be DVC members and get our points!


----------



## Bbguy5

lovin'fl said:


> well, we'll be on the wait together




About 10 days behind you guys, magic title as well


----------



## Neytiri411

Spartan86 said:


> We too are with Fidelity and First American. Bonnie emailed us 5/16 that we passed ROFR, and our post-estoppel closing paperwork arrived via email 6/9. She said estoppel could take 3 weeks and it was just over that. All indications are that our sellers are motivated so we are hopeful their paperwork turns around soon too-we sent out next day. But we have time. We bought a mostly stripped contract.



We have the same timeline with passing ROFR on 5/16 and receiving closing docs on 6/9. Different resale company and title company though. Fascinating.


----------



## keishashadow

Update, re purchase thru Fidelity.  Received email today from closing company after i sent a 2nd email this am inquiring again as to status

4/20:  Submitted to ROFR 
5/9:  Passed
5/24:  Contract received
5/25: Cashier's check mailed w/docs
5/30: email from First American-our docs received in office
6/14:  following email received from First American

"We have finalized the transaction. Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney 7-14 business days to complete the transfer. Disney will provide you a welcome letter including your membership id number within 30 days by regular mail. Your owner’s policy, recorded deed and refund check for $50.00 will go out by regular mail within 5-7 business days"

This add on to existing contract, same resort/UY should be much quicker than 30 days I'd hope

No idea re $50 refund, sure not going to complain to get some $ back.


----------



## ahen

Finally!!
Offer made/accepted May 6
Passed ROFR 5/19
Received closing documents 6/14
Will Fedex 6/15.

Not sure where they went but I emailed the realtor and he resent them to me! Now back to planning our Disney Cruise to Alaska in August!


----------



## BcIcemen

One step closer. Recieved notice that my deal has closed and the deed was sent to be recorded. Does anyone know how long this takes? Thank you


----------



## Neytiri411

Update on our timeline: 
Offer made & accepted: 5/1
Sent to ROFR: 5/3
Passed ROFR: 5/16
Closing docs received via email and sent back: 6/9
Closing docs received back by title co: 6/12
Notified contract is closed, deed recorded: 6/14
Membership # received: ??

Now just waiting on Disney. I'm seeing the light at the end of he tunnel!


----------



## Neytiri411

BcIcemen said:


> One step closer. Recieved notice that my deal has closed and the deed was sent to be recorded. Does anyone know how long this takes? Thank you



I don't know what's typical, but I was notified today that our contract closed, and the occ website already has us recorded.


----------



## Neytiri411

Someone had asked about estoppel and whether it happened before ROFR. I can't find the question now, but no... apparently estoppel happens after ROFR. Our estoppel took a little over 3 weeks after ROFR. I do think they verify some info before but it must not be as thorough as after its done.


----------



## keishashadow

Neytiri411 said:


> I don't know what's typical, but I was notified today that our contract closed, and the occ website already has us recorded.



Wow you flew thru the process! 

See all my old ones lol but not this purchase on the site. 

Wasn't thrilled to take a quickie look @ what might be open for a bonus trip in Nov - Dec and not see more than 2 consecutive nights open to book for a studio.  Guess no need to rush now afterall darn it.

2 years ago i was able to book SSR for jersey week the end of August sigh.


----------



## lovin'fl

Yeah, we have Dec 30 to Jan 5 booked at OKW in studio and wanted to switch at 7 months. No such luck. And SIL was slowly deciding if they would come then too and finally decided about two weeks ago...but no 2BR available. And 2BR are typically last to go. 

And I am hoping to use new points at BWV to book first week of March...7 month window opens early Aug and I just, the other day when replying here, noticed our contract closing by date is Aug 5. I surely hope we have points loaded by end of July so I can beat 7 month window. DH keeps asking if we got our points yet....silly him as we only went to ROFR on May 24. But I was hoping to have points around July 24....my birthday is the 17th so that would be nicer yet


----------



## ahen

lovin'fl said:


> Yeah, we have Dec 30 to Jan 5 booked at OKW in studio and wanted to switch at 7 months. No such luck. And SIL was slowly deciding if they would come then too and finally decided about two weeks ago...but no 2BR available. And 2BR are typically last to go.
> 
> And I am hoping to use new points at BWV to book first week of March...7 month window opens early Aug and I just, the other day when replying here, noticed our contract closing by date is Aug 5. I surely hope we have points loaded by end of July so I can beat 7 month window. DH keeps asking if we got our points yet....silly him as we only went to ROFR on May 24. But I was hoping to have points around July 24....my birthday is the 17th so that would be nicer yet


----------



## ahen

Waiting on the points is going to be painful. I had originally wanted these to book for December, but that is not happening. Right now I just want them, hopefully won't take too long to put into our account.


----------



## keishashadow

keishashadow said:


> Update, re purchase thru Fidelity.  Received email today from closing company after i sent a 2nd email this am inquiring again as to status
> 
> 4/20:  Submitted to ROFR
> 5/9:  Passed
> 5/24:  Contract received
> 5/25: Cashier's check mailed w/docs
> 5/30: email from First American-our docs received in office
> 6/14:  following email received from First American
> 
> "We have finalized the transaction. Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney 7-14 business days to complete the transfer. Disney will provide you a welcome letter including your membership id number within 30 days by regular mail. Your owner’s policy, recorded deed and refund check for $50.00 will go out by regular mail within 5-7 business days"
> 
> This add on to existing contract, same resort/UY should be much quicker than 30 days I'd hope
> 
> No idea re $50 refund, sure not going to complain to get some $ back.



6/15:  Recorded by close of business

55 days thus far for those also im-patiently waiting


----------



## keishashadow

BcIcemen said:


> One step closer. Recieved notice that my deal has closed and the deed was sent to be recorded. Does anyone know how long this takes? Thank you


Going by the date the closing agency said we closed, ours took 1 day to show up on the county's website


----------



## princessbride6205

Home: AKV
Offer made: 5/16
Offer countered & accepted: 5/17
Sent to ROFR: 5/18
Passed ROFR: 5/31
Closing docs received: 6/12
Closing docs sent back: ???
UGH! I have an online bank. They've usually been great, but their cashier's check feature is down with technical difficulties the past few days. I've called customer service and they acknowledged the tech issue, but couldn't help. Since there are no physical bank branches near me, there's no way to get the cashier's check. It's been a process to say the least. My title company said I could wire the funds for a fee, so I guess I'll be giving up on a fix at my bank and doing that instead.


----------



## ahen

Well today when I went to Fed Ex the check and closing documents back they asked me if I wanted them there Tuesday! I was like I want them there today! But I settled for tomorrow. The seller has been very prompt on his end so far so i am hoping that continues.


----------



## Neytiri411

princessbride6205 said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 5/16
> Offer countered & accepted: 5/17
> Sent to ROFR: 5/18
> Passed ROFR: 5/31
> Closing docs received: 6/12
> Closing docs sent back: ???
> UGH! I have an online bank. They've usually been great, but their cashier's check feature is down with technical difficulties the past few days. I've called customer service and they acknowledged the tech issue, but couldn't help. Since there are no physical bank branches near me, there's no way to get the cashier's check. It's been a process to say the least. My title company said I could wire the funds for a fee, so I guess I'll be giving up on a fix at my bank and doing that instead.



Oh wow, that's crazy. I hope you can get it wired without any issues! There have been some crazy scenarios on this thread!


----------



## keishashadow

princessbride6205 said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 5/16
> Offer countered & accepted: 5/17
> Sent to ROFR: 5/18
> Passed ROFR: 5/31
> Closing docs received: 6/12
> Closing docs sent back: ???
> UGH! I have an online bank. They've usually been great, but their cashier's check feature is down with technical difficulties the past few days. I've called customer service and they acknowledged the tech issue, but couldn't help. Since there are no physical bank branches near me, there's no way to get the cashier's check. It's been a process to say the least. My title company said I could wire the funds for a fee, so I guess I'll be giving up on a fix at my bank and doing that instead.



Most online banks take business days to wire $ to B&M bank you have designated.  They could cut a cashier's check or bank draft but woud delay the process.

I'd be requesting a refund of the fee to wire the $ to closing company from online bank if nothing else.

Good luck


----------



## BcIcemen

After deed is recorded how long before membership info? It was recorded this morning. I am almost there


----------



## BcIcemen

Updated

My timeline for my SSR 300 UY March point purchase

Offer made: 4/6
Accepted: 4/8
Passed ROFR: 5/2
Closing docs received after Estoppel:5/26
Closed 6/14
Deed Recoreded 6/16


----------



## lovin'fl

BcIcemen said:


> After deed is recorded how long before membership info? It was recorded this morning. I am almost there


From what I remember, though it's been a few years, if you are already member and new contract is same names and UY it will be loaded in to your membership in about 2 weeks. If new member it will take about a month.


----------



## amccu18007

Boardwalk 200 points

Offer made and accepted 6/3
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Passed estoppel ???
Closing docs received by me ???
Sellers docs received ???
Deed filed and points transferred????

I was asked by my broker to resend my signed contract as the copy sent to Disney was fuzzy on Monday 6/12. I think that I may have have gone through ROFR more quickly had they not needed this. I am super happy at how quickly this has been so far. Fingers crossed that it continues to be this way. Thanks for all of the responses here, I have learned so much!


----------



## lovin'fl

amccu18007 said:


> Boardwalk 200 points
> 
> Offer made and accepted 6/3
> Sent in to ROFR 6/5
> Passed ROFR 6/16
> Passed estoppel ???
> Closing docs received by me ???
> Sellers docs received ???
> Deed filed and points transferred????
> 
> I was asked by my broker to resend my signed contract as the copy sent to Disney was fuzzy on Monday 6/12. I think that I may have have gone through ROFR more quickly had they not needed this. I am super happy at how quickly this has been so far. Fingers crossed that it continues to be this  way. Thanks for all of the responses here, I have learned so much!


I am waiting on BWV too. Passed ROFr on 6/2 and waiting for closing papers. Fingers crossed for all of us waiting that they pick up the pace a tad.


----------



## amccu18007

lovin'fl said:


> I am waiting on BWV too. Passed ROFr on 6/2 and waiting for closing papers. Fingers crossed for all of us waiting that they pick up the pace a tad.


I thought that I just read a post that said that they were working on June 1st in estoppel. Not sure I remember if they stated how they knew this but hopefully that means your will get your closing docs soon!


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Can anyone tell me if the Hilton Head deeds are recorded in Orlando? Or would they be in South Carolina?
I'm told ours is being recorded today and I just wondered if it was Florida or not.
Thanks!
Debbie


----------



## lovin'fl

Marriedbythemouse said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Hilton Head deeds are recorded in Orlando? Or would they be in South Carolina?
> I'm told ours is being recorded today and I just wondered if it was Florida or not.
> Thanks!
> Debbie


SC and you can search for it here... http://rodweb.bcgov.net/nvtest/or_sch.asp


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

lovin'fl said:


> SC and you can search for it here... http://rodweb.bcgov.net/nvtest/or_sch.asp


Thanks!!!
Now I can stalk it! LOL


----------



## lovin'fl

@dsnydaddy ....any word on your end? Nothing here yet.


----------



## dsnydaddy

lovin'fl said:


> @dsnydaddy ....any word on your end? Nothing here yet.



Not yet...   by my calculations we should hear something before weeks end.  

Boy, I'm anxious to start planning our next adventure.


----------



## lovin'fl

dsnydaddy said:


> Not yet...   by my calculations we should hear something before weeks end.
> 
> Boy, I'm anxious to start planning our next adventure.


I thought so too...hear by end of Friday. Also anxious to use my new points. Before 7 month window which is Aug 3.


----------



## dsnydaddy

lovin'fl said:


> I thought so too...hear by end of Friday. Also anxious to use my new points. Before 7 month window which is Aug 3.



Also very close to mine, our 7 mo window opens July 10.   I'm sure we'll miss it but my daughter, bless her heart, has got her fingers crossed tightly.


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

lovin'fl said:


> SC and you can search for it here... http://rodweb.bcgov.net/nvtest/or_sch.asp


My deed is showing recorded!
Thanks so much!!!
Deb


----------



## lovin'fl

dsnydaddy said:


> Also very close to mine, our 7 mo window opens July 10.   I'm sure we'll miss it but my daughter, bless her heart, has got her fingers crossed tightly.


Bummer. I leave today to go away for 9 days, while DH stays home, so now it will be an additional 9 days added. was hoping to get docs by this morning.


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Home: HHI
Offer made & accepted: 5/5
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing docs received:6/12
Sent them back: 6/13
Closed and Deed Recorded: 6/22
Points loaded:?????

We are members but this is a new resort and different UY so I'm told Disney can take a couple weeks to load the points. So now I have to stalk my own DVC page? Does anyone know if the second contract will just pop up on my log in? Or do I need to call Disney to have them linked to my online account?
The resort and UY are different but the registered owners are exactly the same.
Thanks!!


----------



## keishashadow

Update, of sorts

4/20:  Submitted to ROFR
5/9:  Passed
5/24:  Contract received
5/25: Cashier's check mailed w/docs
5/30: email from First American-our docs received in office
6/14:  following email received from First American

"We have finalized the transaction. Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney 7-14 business days to complete the transfer. Disney will provide you a welcome letter including your membership id number within 30 days by regular mail."

_On Monday, 6/19 Disney verified they had everything they needed on 6/14.

Was told they are very busy, call back in a few days for update

Called today as instructed, this time told that the person 'doing it' only comes in the weekends.




Was told to call back Monday to see if the points have been deposited into my account but reminded it could take 2 - 3 weeks even for existing members.

So, since when did they start only processing resale addon points on the weekend?_


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> Bummer. I leave today to go away for 9 days, while DH stays home, so now it will be an additional 9 days added. was hoping to get docs by this morning.


Just drove 5 hours for a trip. Got in two hours ago and just see my closing docs pop up in an email....just now. Sigh. Will print, sign and overnight to hubby for him to sign and send in. Want to get 'er done.


----------



## Bbguy5

lovin'fl said:


> Just drove 5 hours for a trip. Got in two hours ago and just see my closing docs pop up in an email....just now. Sigh. Will print, sign and overnight to hubby for him to sign and send in. Want to get 'er done.



of course they did


----------



## amccu18007

keishashadow said:


> Update, of sorts
> 
> 4/20:  Submitted to ROFR
> 5/9:  Passed
> 5/24:  Contract received
> 5/25: Cashier's check mailed w/docs
> 5/30: email from First American-our docs received in office
> 6/14:  following email received from First American
> 
> "We have finalized the transaction. Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney 7-14 business days to complete the transfer. Disney will provide you a welcome letter including your membership id number within 30 days by regular mail."
> 
> _On Monday, 6/19 Disney verified they had everything they needed on 6/14.
> 
> Was told they are very busy, call back in a few days for update
> 
> Called today as instructed, this time told that the person 'doing it' only comes in the weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was told to call back Monday to see if the points have been deposited into my account but reminded it could take 2 - 3 weeks even for existing members.
> 
> So, since when did they start only processing resale addon points on the weekend?_


That makes no sense. Why would they just do them on weekends??


----------



## keishashadow

amccu18007 said:


> That makes no sense. Why would they just do them on weekends??



The cynic in me would say it makes perfect sense to DVC.

Why hurry the process for those who buy resale?  It's a bona-ride selling tool to say you will have your points available the next business day vs a lengthy weight.

Likely busy processing copper canyon purchases and the way disney likes to run a tight ship as to employee costs, a part-timer for resale processing is probably a huge hit for them.

I'm big on instant gratification & have bought direct in the past but after they added resale closing costs several years ago it's not worth it to me to pay 3 X more than what i have been able to secure.

Honestly, thought it was a puffed up disclaimer it could take 14 business days for even an existing member with resale purchase to same UY/resort,  joke's on me


----------



## GoBlue96

Home: SSR
Offer made & accepted: 5/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/22
Passed ROFR: 6/2
Closing docs received:6/23
Sent them back: 6/24

We're slowly getting there!  Interesting that I emailed my agent last night asking for an update and received the closing docs today...hmmm....   

Stacey


----------



## dsnydaddy

GoBlue96 said:


> Home: SSR
> Offer made & accepted: 5/19
> Sent to ROFR: 5/22
> Passed ROFR: 6/2
> Closing docs received:6/23
> Sent them back: 6/24
> 
> We're slowly getting there!  Interesting that I emailed my agent last night asking for an update and received the closing docs today...hmmm....
> 
> Stacey




Awesome!  Gives me hope that I'll hear something soon!  Mine passed rofr same day.


----------



## Bbguy5

GoBlue96 said:


> Home: SSR
> Offer made & accepted: 5/19
> Sent to ROFR: 5/22
> Passed ROFR: 6/2
> Closing docs received:6/23
> Sent them back: 6/24
> 
> We're slowly getting there!  Interesting that I emailed my agent last night asking for an update and received the closing docs today...hmmm....
> 
> Stacey



6/24 is tomorrow.


----------



## thelionqueen

Just so I can be  apart of this thread having graduated from the "ROFR" thread lol!

Home: OKW
Offer made/accepted: 5/17
Sent to rofr: 5/22
Passed rofr: 6/16
Closing docs received: ??


----------



## dsnydaddy

Just received my closing docs, and will be sending them back today.  One step closer!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

dsnydaddy said:


> Just received my closing docs, and will be sending them back today.  One step closer!!!


You'll be a few days ahead of me even though we got our docs yesterday. I printed, signed and overnighted...for not so small fee ...to DH who will get them tomorrow, sign and try to FedEx them tomorrow but likely won't get to it tomorrow. Boo. That's okay. We're getting closer.


----------



## keishashadow

Transaction completed 

4/20:  Submitted to ROFR
5/9:  Passed
5/24:  Contract received
5/25: Cashier's check mailed w/docs
5/30: email from First American-our docs received in office
6/14:  email received from First American that docs sent to DVC
6/23:  points appeared in my account this afternoon

I bid you all adieu, good luck to all for a speedy completion of your purchase & that you'll soon be hearing "welcome home"


----------



## lovin'fl

I am waiting on my BWV add on...
Offer on 5/22
Sent to ROFR on 5/24
Passed on 6/2
Closing docs received on 6/22
Closing docs and check sent back on 6/24
Closing docs from us received on 6/27
Waiting for sellers docs
Next up....closing

Edited to update


----------



## sunryzez

How long can it take to get your closing documents? We passed ROFR on 6/6. I'm wondering how long I should Wait until I ask my agent what's going on?


----------



## lovin'fl

sunryzez said:


> How long can it take to get your closing documents? We passed ROFR on 6/6. I'm wondering how long I should Wait until I ask my agent what's going on?


About three weeks. You should be getting them any day now.


----------



## Bbguy5

sunryzez said:


> How long can it take to get your closing documents? We passed ROFR on 6/6. I'm wondering how long I should Wait until I ask my agent what's going on?



20-30 days.  My guess is you'll have yours this week.


----------



## Neytiri411

sunryzez said:


> How long can it take to get your closing documents? We passed ROFR on 6/6. I'm wondering how long I should Wait until I ask my agent what's going on?



I agree with above posters. Ours took a little over 3 weeks (24 days). I've seen most take about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

I'm at 32 days since passing ROFR....


----------



## BcIcemen

Finally Completed

My timeline for my SSR 300 UY March point purchase

Offer made: 4/6
Accepted: 4/8
Passed ROFR: 5/2
Closing docs received after Estoppel:5/26
Closed 6/14
Deed Recoreded 6/16
Points Loaded and on site 6/27/2017

I called on 6/26 and got my membership# and club ID# from member administration. They told me to call back on the 27th to get my activation code to set up my on line account. My points were already loaded when I logged on. It was a long process but I can start planning now. On to some of the other boards. 82 days from start to finish.


----------



## Bbguy5

MagicKingdomMommy80 said:


> I'm at 32 days since passing ROFR....



I'd be calling your broker and title company


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

Bbguy5 said:


> I'd be calling your broker and title company



Already done. Waiting for a reply as I type.


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

So apparently my docs will be sent tomorrow...too convenient. First American is blacklisted for me now


----------



## dsnydaddy

MagicKingdomMommy80 said:


> So apparently my docs will be sent tomorrow...too convenient. First American is blacklisted for me now


I can understand that!


----------



## Neytiri411

MagicKingdomMommy80 said:


> So apparently my docs will be sent tomorrow...too convenient. First American is blacklisted for me now



Wow. What the heck? What was their explanation?


----------



## amccu18007

MagicKingdomMommy80 said:


> I'm at 32 days since passing ROFR....


This seems long to me. Have you contacted your broker?


----------



## amccu18007

Sorry, I read you had contacted them.....Glad you are getting your docs.


----------



## littlestar

We passed on June 7th and received our closing docs yesterday.


----------



## condorthb

littlestar said:


> We passed on June 7th and received our closing docs yesterday.



That was fast. We passed on 6/9 and was told it would around 7/17 to get closing docs.


----------



## Bbguy5

condorthb said:


> That was fast. We passed on 6/9 and was told it would around 7/17 to get closing docs.




Should not go past 7/9.  I passed rofr on 6/12 so I'll let you know once I get my docs.


----------



## Bbguy5

Bbguy5 said:


> Should not go past 7/9.  I passed rofr on 6/12 so I'll let you know once I get my docs.



I literally just got my closing docs!  Rofr 6/12, closing docs received 6/28


----------



## aokeefe

Bbguy5 said:


> I literally just got my closing docs!  Rofr 6/13, closing docs received 6/28


Good to hear!!! I passed on 6/13 too.. no docs yet. I did contact my broker today and she said if I don't get them by 7/14 to let her know. UGH- I was hoping to get them by the 4th. We shall see.


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

littlestar said:


> We passed on June 7th and received our closing docs yesterday.


Who is you title company?


----------



## AzGoofyDad

When the title companies send the closing documents are they sending them via mail or a PDF we print, sign, and mail back? Just curious what I should be looking for.


----------



## Bbguy5

AzGoofyDad said:


> When the title companies send the closing documents are they sending them via mail or a PDF we print, sign, and mail back? Just curious what I should be looking for.



Pdf.  Print, sign, cashier's check.  Prepaid return label.


----------



## dsnydaddy

Bbguy5 said:


> Pdf.  Print, sign, cashier's check.  Prepaid return label.


This was exactly how mine went as well.  Got the email, signed it,  the title company sent a prepaid label that I attached to a fed-ex envelope, included my cashiers check and boom! Out the door same day I got it.


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

So we passed ROFR on 5/26. Estoppel was provided on 6/7 and I only received my closing docs yesterday 6/28 and I can't help but wonder if I didn't inquire, would I still be waiting? The date on my closing letter was 6/15. I wrote to my agent and let her know I was not happy. I will not use this agent or title company again. Just left a bad taste. Too many other great options. And, sorry to my future agent, but you can bet I'll be pestering you for info every few days.


----------



## littlestar

Our title company is First American Title. We got the email in the evening with the PDFs attached, prepaid Fedex label and it was easy peasy. Returned with cashier's check the very next day.


----------



## ahen

My deed is recorded!! As of this morning, have I heard from the closing company? No, but now I know to when to attempt to call Disney. One step closer to my BLT points.


----------



## Rando_D

BcIcemen said:


> Finally Completed
> 
> My timeline for my SSR 300 UY March point purchase
> 
> Offer made: 4/6
> Accepted: 4/8
> Passed ROFR: 5/2
> Closing docs received after Estoppel:5/26
> Closed 6/14
> Deed Recoreded 6/16
> Points Loaded and on site 6/27/2017
> 
> I called on 6/26 and got my membership# and club ID# from member administration. They told me to call back on the 27th to get my activation code to set up my on line account. My points were already loaded when I logged on. It was a long process but I can start planning now. On to some of the other boards. 82 days from start to finish.




Hi,

Just wondering what option you selected when calling. I called and went to member administration (#3) and then the option for other inquiries (#4). The person I got on the phone (once she knew I was resale) refused to give me any information, was not very pleasant and told me that it would be 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Rando_D

Rando_D said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering what option you selected when calling. I called and went to member administration (#3) and then the option for other inquiries (#4). The person I got on the phone (once she knew I was resale) refused to give me any information, was not very pleasant and told me that it would be 4-6 weeks.




ok so called again, this time called 800-800-9800, then option #3 for member acct, then selected #1, then #1 again. Got a super nice woman who gave me my membership number within 10 seconds. She then transferred me to another area to get the activation code.


----------



## Rando_D

Rando_D said:


> ok so called again, this time called 800-800-9800, then option #3 for member acct, then selected #1, then #1 again. Got a super nice woman who gave me my membership number within 10 seconds. She then transferred me to another area to get the activation code.




ok, so YAY! I have been able to get in, set-up, and even book a few things! of course, I called them multiple times to ask questions! (they were very nice and helpful each time)


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> I am waiting on my BWV add on...
> Offer on 5/22
> Sent to ROFR on 5/24
> Passed on 6/2
> Closing docs received on 6/22
> Closing docs and check sent back on 6/24
> Closing docs from us received on 6/27
> Waiting for sellers docs
> Next up....closing
> 
> Edited to update


Just got a call that our contract closed. Woo hoo.


----------



## Brian Wright

lovin'fl said:


> Just got a call that our contract closed. Woo hoo.


Wow that has to be a record.  Congrats now go enjoy those points!!!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

Brian Wright said:


> Wow that has to be a record.  Congrats now go enjoy those points!!!!!


Yup. Totally pleased with the broker and closing company. Would use again, for sure.


----------



## Brian Wright

lovin'fl said:


> Yup. Totally pleased with the broker and closing company. Would use again, for sure.


Any chance on naming that broker and closing company? Just curious


----------



## sunryzez

Got my paperwork via email yesterday. Mailed out today. Can anyone tell me what the next step is? I bought direct last time so this is all new to me.


----------



## lovin'fl

Brian Wright said:


> Any chance on naming that broker and closing company? Just curious


DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.


----------



## lovin'fl

sunryzez said:


> Got my paperwork via email yesterday. Mailed out today. Can anyone tell me what the next step is? I bought direct last time so this is all new to me.


They will go to closing once sellers get their docs in. The broker should let you know when it closes and then it goes back to Disney to transfer from sellers to you. So about another month and you should have your points.


----------



## Neytiri411

lovin'fl said:


> DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.



That's who I used as well.
Just got our membership number in the mail yesterday and booked a trip today. Had a great experience with both the resale company and title company.


----------



## Bbguy5

lovin'fl said:


> DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.



same, pretty much 30 days from offer.  Kinda upset at Magic Title, sheet said "no paperwork needs notary services", turns out some paperwork did need it (for monera and florida).  Wasn't very clear.


----------



## bbluvsdis

bbluvsdis said:


> On the other hand we have the slowest contract sale in history!
> Offer accepted 3/23
> Passed ROFR 4/14
> Closing documents received 5/19
> Still haven't received funds from our closing!
> 
> Getting impatient!



Well here we are in July and we still do not have our funds from our sale. I think we are breaking the record for the slowest sale in history. I would definitely not recommend using Duncan title!


----------



## Bbguy5

bbluvsdis said:


> Well here we are in July and we still do not have our funds from our sale. I think we are breaking the record for the slowest sale in history. I would definitely not recommend using Duncan title!



Wow I'd be calling your broker


----------



## thelionqueen

thelionqueen said:


> Just so I can be  apart of this thread having graduated from the "ROFR" thread lol!
> 
> Home: OKW
> Offer made/accepted: 5/17
> Sent to rofr: 5/22
> Passed rofr: 6/16
> Closing docs received: 7/3


----------



## Nikki G

Nikki G said:


> Home: Boulder Ridge 120 points
> Offer made/accepted: 5/18/2017
> Contract out for ROFR: 6/2/2017
> Passed ROFR: 6/13/2017
> Closing Documents received: 7/3/17 (of course at end of business day right before a holiday!)
> Closing Docs and Check in mail: 7/5/2017
> Waiting for Sellers Closing Docs...
> Using Fidelity and First American Title
> 
> 
> Updated timeline. Estoppel took almost 3 weeks to the day, so not too bad. This seller was slow in turning in the original contract, hopefully a bit faster in returning the closing documents. So once again we hurry up and wait!


----------



## amccu18007

Still waiting for our closing docs. I am happy to see that you received yours! Gives me hope


----------



## aokeefe

You have a very similar time line to me (BWV though). Our offer was on 5/18 and took 2 weeks to go to ROFR too (Using Fidelity and First American too) What was the cause for your delay? Our closing docs were sent back on Friday and I'm hoping our seller doesn't take as long like the initial offer to send back the contract.


----------



## aokeefe

You have a very similar time line to me (BWV though). Our offer was on 5/18 and took 2 weeks to go to ROFR too (Using Fidelity and First American too) What was the cause for your delay? Our closing docs were sent back on Friday and I'm hoping our seller doesn't take as long like the initial offer to send back the contract.


----------



## Nikki G

aokeefe said:


> You have a very similar time line to me (BWV though). Our offer was on 5/18 and took 2 weeks to go to ROFR too (Using Fidelity and First American too) What was the cause for your delay? Our closing docs were sent back on Friday and I'm hoping our seller doesn't take as long like the initial offer to send back the contract.



The delay was due to the seller taking forever to hand in the initial contract. It took a few days to even get our initial contract (to be fair, there was a weekend involved) but we turned ours in within 24 hours. It took the seller an additional week and a half. I'm worried she will do the same thing now with the closing documents. But at least we see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## amccu18007

Boardwalk 200 points

Offer made and accepted 6/3
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Passed estoppel ???
Closing docs received by me 7/5 Will send out tomorrow
Closing docs sent back 7/6
Sellers docs received ???
Deed filed and points transferred????

Does this mean that we already are through estoppel?? I believe so but wanted to double check. Thanks!


----------



## ITGirl50

Boulder Ridge 220 points August 

Offer made and accepted - 6/6
Sent to ROFR - 6/7
Passed ROFR - 6/19
Still waiting for documents to sign. 

Using Fidelity and First American Title


----------



## Bbguy5

amccu18007 said:


> Boardwalk 200 points
> 
> Offer made and accepted 6/3
> Sent in to ROFR 6/5
> Passed ROFR 6/16
> Passed estoppel ???
> Closing docs received by me 7/5 Will send out tomorrow
> Closing docs sent back 7/6
> Sellers docs received ???
> Deed filed and points transferred????
> 
> Does this mean that we already are through estoppel?? I believe so but wanted to double check. Thanks!



Yep, if you have your closing docs estoppel is done.


----------



## amccu18007

Bbguy5 said:


> Yep, if you have your closing docs estoppel is done.


Thought so. Thank you!


----------



## ptlohmysoul

Boardwalk 210 points

Offer made and accepted 6/1
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Passed estoppel by 6/27
Closing docs received by me 6/27
Closing docs sent back 7/3
Closing docs received by title company 7/5
Sellers docs received ?
Closing ?
Deed filed and points transferred ?


----------



## ptlohmysoul

amccu18007 said:


> Boardwalk 200 points
> 
> Offer made and accepted 6/3
> Sent in to ROFR 6/5
> Passed ROFR 6/16
> Passed estoppel ???
> Closing docs received by me 7/5 Will send out tomorrow
> Closing docs sent back 7/6
> Sellers docs received ???
> Deed filed and points transferred????
> 
> Does this mean that we already are through estoppel?? I believe so but wanted to double check. Thanks!



Looks like we're on a similar timeline and similar contract (BWV, about 200 points)


----------



## condorthb

ptlohmysoul said:


> Boardwalk 210 points
> 
> Offer made and accepted 6/1
> Sent in to ROFR 6/5
> Passed ROFR 6/16
> Passed estoppel by 6/27
> Closing docs received by me 6/27
> Closing docs sent back 7/3
> Closing docs received by title company 7/5
> Sellers docs received ?
> Closing ?
> Deed filed and points transferred ?



Who did your title? Mine Passed ROFR same day as yours, and was told closing docs should be here by 7/17. Getting yours 11 days after ROFR seems out of the norm.


----------



## amccu18007

ptlohmysoul said:


> Looks like we're on a similar timeline and similar contract (BWV, about 200 points)


Yes we are!  I am a few days behind you with receiving my paperwork so I will be following your lead. Congrats on your contract and see ya at the Boardwalk


----------



## amccu18007

condorthb said:


> Who did your title? Mine Passed ROFR same day as yours, and was told closing docs should be here by 7/17. Getting yours 11 days after ROFR seems out of the norm.


I only received mine 2 days ago. Your should be coming any day now....


----------



## ptlohmysoul

condorthb said:


> Who did your title? Mine Passed ROFR same day as yours, and was told closing docs should be here by 7/17. Getting yours 11 days after ROFR seems out of the norm.



decresalemarket.com and MagicVacationTitle.com


----------



## lovin'fl

BWV add on...
Offer on 5/22
Sent to ROFR on 5/24
Passed on 6/2
Closing docs received on 6/22
Closing docs and check sent back on 6/24
Closing docs -from us- received by Magic Vacation Title on 6/27
Closed...6/29
Deed listed on OCC site...7/5
Points showing on DVC member site...


----------



## Nikki G

Boulder Ridge 120 points
Offer made/accepted: 5/18/2017
Contract out for ROFR: 6/2/2017
Passed ROFR: 6/13/2017
Closing Docs Received: 7/3/2017
Closing Docs and Check in Mail: 7/5/2017
Title Company confirmed receipt of Seller's Closing Docs: 7/12/2017
Closing Complete????
Using Fidelity and First American Title


----------



## Nikki G

I have been badgering the title company mercilessly. They are probably sick of me, but I don't care. I'm getting more and more excited the closer this slowly winds it's way to the end. What website is it you check to see when the deed is recorded once the closing is complete?


----------



## Bbguy5

Nikki G said:


> I have been badgering the title company mercilessly. They are probably sick of me, but I don't care. I'm getting more and more excited the closer this slowly winds it's way to the end. What website is it you check to see when the deed is recorded once the closing is complete?




Orange county comptroller


----------



## ahen

Anyone had luck calling Disney to get their membership number lately? I called today and have been shot down, told 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Bbguy5

ahen said:


> Anyone had luck calling Disney to get their membership number lately? I called today and have been shot down, told 4-6 weeks.


Was going to call today, did you get to mouse accounting?


----------



## ahen

Bbguy5 said:


> Was going to call today, did you get to mouse accounting?


Called accounting, they were nice bur not helpful.


----------



## Brian Wright

Thrilled to be on this thread now!!!!

Offer sent 6/17
 Offer accepted 6/18
Rofr 6/19,
Rofr passed 7/11
Estoppel passed 7/26
Closing docs received 7/26
Closing docs signed and sent 7/27


----------



## Spartan86

Nikki G said:


> I have been badgering the title company mercilessly. They are probably sick of me, but I don't care. I'm getting more and more excited the closer this slowly winds it's way to the end. What website is it you check to see when the deed is recorded once the closing is complete?


Just heard today that ours closed with First American. They emailed confirmation of receipt of our closing Docs on 6/15.


----------



## aokeefe

Nikki G said:


> Boulder Ridge 120 points
> Offer made/accepted: 5/18/2017
> Contract out for ROFR: 6/2/2017
> Passed ROFR: 6/13/2017
> Closing Docs Received: 7/3/2017
> Closing Docs and Check in Mail: 7/5/2017
> Title Company confirmed receipt of Seller's Closing Docs: 7/12/2017
> Closing Complete????
> Using Fidelity and First American Title





Nikki G said:


> I have been badgering the title company mercilessly. They are probably sick of me, but I don't care. I'm getting more and more excited the closer this slowly winds it's way to the end. What website is it you check to see when the deed is recorded once the closing is complete?


My docs were received by them on 7/1. I keep checking in to see if the sellers have returned theirs. I emailed on Monday and their response was they are pending the sellers docs and will notify me when we close. I'm sure they are annoyed with me as well!


----------



## Bbguy5

ahen said:


> Called accounting, they were nice bur not helpful.


Try again, get a different agent.


----------



## ITGirl50

aokeefe said:


> My docs were received by them on 7/1. I keep checking in to see if the sellers have returned theirs. I emailed on Monday and their response was they are pending the sellers docs and will notify me when we close. I'm sure they are annoyed with me as well!


I'm still waiting for the contract to sign from Fidelity and First American. We passed ROFR on 6/19. Bonnie said they approved the contract yesterday and we should receive it Friday. If not let her know Monday. It passed estoppel a while ago.

 I guess my advice to people after this process is loaded contracts are not worth what you think. You may not get the points to book something you want. We want to book at 7 months for the first week of March. That's means we need the points the first week of August. We still have time, because our timing was good, but a month or two later those banked points would be impossible to use.


----------



## aokeefe

ITGirl50 said:


> I guess my advice to people after this process is loaded contracts are not worth what you think. You may not get the points to book something you want. We want to book at 7 months for the first week of March. That's means we need the points the first week of August. We still have time, because our timing was good, but a month or two later those banked points would be impossible to use.



I agree- I think that is what is making me more anxious; we want to book for mid April so I was hoping to be able to before 7 month mark in September. I don't have to worry about banking bc they are Dec 17 points but I just wanted to secure our home resort. If was buying points for later UY- maybe I wouldn't be so anxious (yea right!). I'm also frustrated bc the sending of the contracts back is taking so long while ROFR and ESTOPPEL were relatively short. Should have been reversed. Sending the docs back is the easy part!


----------



## nyweller6306

Saratoga Springs, 200 points 
Offer sent 6/24
Offer accepted 6/26
Rofr 6/26,
Rofr passed 7/12
Estoppel passed ???
Closing Docs Received: ???
Closing Docs and Check in Mail: ???
Title Company confirmed receipt of Seller's Closing Docs: ???
Closing Complete????
Using Mark and Lori Webb @ DVC Sales and First American Title


----------



## Bbguy5

aokeefe said:


> I agree- I think that is what is making me more anxious; we want to book for mid April so I was hoping to be able to before 7 month mark in September. I don't have to worry about banking bc they are Dec 17 points but I just wanted to secure our home resort. If was buying points for later UY- maybe I wouldn't be so anxious (yea right!). I'm also frustrated bc the sending of the contracts back is taking so long while ROFR and ESTOPPEL were relatively short. Should have been reversed. Sending the docs back is the easy part!




Ha, I need to make one for Nov this year.  Only SSR left.  Hoping I can get a room!  Have a split stay at pop due to free dining.  Replacing first two days with 3 day dvc.


----------



## ITGirl50

Bbguy5 said:


> Ha, I need to make one for Nov this year.  Only SSR left.  Hoping I can get a room!  Have a split stay at pop due to free dining.  Replacing first two days with 3 day dvc.


We were going to wait for the points to book three nights at the end of October after a cruise and add two nights to our December trip, but rooms were disappearing. We ended up borrowing from next year's points so we could get the rooms. We are going to have a lot of points to use this use year when we get them, we just can't get them because the title company seems to have too much work.


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> Sent to ROFR on 5/24
> Passed on 6/2
> Closing docs received on 6/22
> Closing docs and check sent back on 6/24
> Closing docs -from us- received by Magic Vacation Title on 6/27
> Closed...6/29
> Deed listed on OCC site...7/5
> Points showing on DVC member site...


Still waiting. We are current members and deeded the same and same UY. Been checking account three times a day for past several days. Shouldn't be much longer, right?


----------



## ahen

lovin'fl said:


> Still waiting. We are current members and deeded the same and same UY. Been checking account three times a day for past several days. Shouldn't be much longer, right?


Should be any time, mine loaded today!!!


----------



## Bbguy5

lovin'fl said:


> Still waiting. We are current members and deeded the same and same UY. Been checking account three times a day for past several days. Shouldn't be much longer, right?




Should be sometime this weekend.  Still said they were working on the 4th today.


----------



## RnoWolf

We closed on 6/29- Deed was recorded 6/30
We called yesterday and they said that  they have no record of us at all.  I asked my wife to call back to member administration and they said that they absolutely cannot help us until we get the information in the mail.

Does it matter if we bought resale or not?  I know that both of those things seem to be lies because of this board.  I'll try calling back next week.


----------



## Bbguy5

RnoWolf said:


> We closed on 6/29- Deed was recorded 6/30
> We called yesterday and they said that  they have no record of us at all.  I asked my wife to call back to member administration and they said that they absolutely cannot help us until we get the information in the mail.
> 
> Does it matter if we bought resale or not?  I know that both of those things seem to be lies because of this board.  I'll try calling back next week.




Call your title company.  They have to send stuff to Disney.


----------



## RnoWolf

Bbguy5 said:


> Call your title company.  They have to send stuff to Disney.


They said they did when they told us the transaction was closed.  I think it was more of a mistake on the part of the cast member on the phone.


----------



## amccu18007

RnoWolf said:


> They said they did when they told us the transaction was closed.  I think it was more of a mistake on the part of the cast member on the phone.


Call back and press #2. That was what worked for another member today. Keep trying until you get someone to help you if it has been 2 weeks or longer.


----------



## ahen

RnoWolf said:


> We closed on 6/29- Deed was recorded 6/30
> We called yesterday and they said that  they have no record of us at all.  I asked my wife to call back to member administration and they said that they absolutely cannot help us until we get the information in the mail.
> 
> Does it matter if we bought resale or not?  I know that both of those things seem to be lies because of this board.  I'll try calling back next week.


Ours was recorded on the 29th, so I would say you are almost there.


----------



## RnoWolf

amccu18007 said:


> Call back and press #2. That was what worked for another member today. Keep trying until you get someone to help you if it has been 2 weeks or longer.





ahen said:


> Ours was recorded on the 29th, so I would say you are almost there.



Thanks!


----------



## dsnydaddy

We closed on the 6th and I've been checking my DVC account twice a day for results.  Since our 7 mo booking window is now, we are ANXIOUSLY waiting.


----------



## lovin'fl

Bbguy5 said:


> Should be sometime this weekend.  Still said they were working on the 4th today.


The 4th....they go by date it closes or date it shows up on OCC? We closed on 6/29. Showed up on OCC on 7/5. Thanks!


----------



## Bbguy5

The day they receive paperwork from closing, usually the day after you close.  It may be July 6th for you, but not sure.  I'd call Monday 800-800-9800 opt 2 opt 2


----------



## lovin'fl

How about that!?!?!? Just logged on to member site to see new contract there, just no points loaded in yet. Should be there by end of today... woo hoo.


----------



## lovin'fl

Points still not loaded. Contract sitting there empty for 24 hours now. Gah, this process stinks....all the waiting.
Edit to add...5:15 Sunday and still no points.


----------



## dsnydaddy

My contract just showed up too.  But no points.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

lovin'fl said:


> Points still not loaded. Contract sitting there empty for 24 hours now. Gah, this process stinks....all the waiting.
> Edit to add...5:15 Sunday and still no points.



You can always pay more by getting it direct - no wait at all.  

Any points now?  How 'bout now?  Have you checked again yet?  haha - it's my turn to check if my contract is on my account yet, closed on 7/11.


----------



## lovin'fl

ptlohmysoul said:


> You can always pay more by getting it direct - no wait at all.
> 
> Any points now?  How 'bout now?  Have you checked again yet?  haha - it's my turn to check if my contract is on my account yet, closed on 7/11.


My last direct contract, last Sept, also showed the contract for awhile before the points got loaded in...like 24 hours that time. Anyway....off to check again, lol.....


----------



## Bbguy5

dsnydaddy said:


> My contract just showed up too.  But no points.



Woot!  We closed same day so hopefully I can get my member # tomorrow.


----------



## dsnydaddy

ptlohmysoul said:


> You can always pay more by getting it direct - no wait at all.
> 
> Any points now?  How 'bout now?  Have you checked again yet?  haha - it's my turn to check if my contract is on my account yet, closed on 7/11.




No Thanks!  Saved $86 per point buying resale.  I'll wait.  Besides there is a certain amount of fun in the anticipation of an occurrence. Immediate gratification robs one of that.


----------



## lovin'fl

What is BWV direct these days...$160? We saved like $65 pp...150 points equals a lot of savings. But we still would buy smaller contracts direct...like 25 or 50 pointers. I hate the waiting though. Still no points there. We paid our money, the deed has been recorded, the points are ours yet we can't have access to them. Frustrating.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

lovin'fl said:


> What is BWV direct these days...$160? We saved like $65 pp...150 points equals a lot of savings. But we still would buy smaller contracts direct...like 25 or 50 pointers. I hate the waiting though. Still no points there. We paid our money, the deed has been recorded, the points are ours yet we can't have access to them. Frustrating.



It's $165.  I'm sure they didn't work on Sunday and are just getting in the office now or shortly.  I would expect you'll see the point today .  I, on the other hand, have a few more days to wait, but no matter, as we already booked this year, and don't need to book for next year until around Christmas.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

dsnydaddy said:


> No Thanks!  Saved $86 per point buying resale.  I'll wait.  Besides there is a certain amount of fun in the anticipation of an occurrence. Immediate gratification robs one of that.



I agree.  Savings are worth the wait.


----------



## lovin'fl

Just went on site and points were there. March trip booked. Woo hoo!

Sent to ROFR on 5/24
Passed on 6/2
Closing docs received on 6/22
Closing docs and check sent back on 6/24
Closing docs -from us- received by Magic Vacation Title on 6/27
Closed...6/29
Deed listed on OCC site...7/5
Points showing on DVC member site...7/17


----------



## dsnydaddy

Whoo Hoo!  Purchase complete!!!!

Offer made and accepted May 5th
Sent contract and deposit on May 23rd
Sent to Disney for ROFR on May 25th
Passed ROFR on June 6th
Closing docs received and sent on Jun 23rd
Receipt of closing Docs recorded on June 26th
Purchase closed escrow and recorded on OCC: July 6th
Contract shows on my DVC Member Page on July 16th
Points are loaded on July 18th.

Exactly 60 days!  Not bad.


----------



## dsnydaddy

Apparently, my math bites.  74 days.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

dsnydaddy said:


> Apparently, my math bites.  74 days.



lol.
Congrats!


----------



## Nikki G

Here's my update:

Boulder Ridge 120 points
Offer made/accepted: 5/18/2017
Contract out for ROFR: 6/2/2017
Passed ROFR: 6/13/2017
Closing Docs Received: 7/3/2017
Closing Docs and Check in Mail: 7/5/2017
Title Company confirmed receipt of Seller's Closing Docs: 7/12/2017
Closing Complete: 7/20/2017 (though likely earlier since the deed is recorded this date...)
Deed Recorded: 7/20/2017
Points Loaded???????

It's finally ours!!! Feels like this took forever. But now the wait for the points, this might be the worst part of the whole process. I want those points to try to book a trip in January. More likely to wait list for January and then begin stalking for availability! My plan is to give Disney 10 business days before I try calling to get my member number. Does anyone know the phone number to call for that? I think I remember someone at some point on this thread saying you need prompt "2" and then "2" again, but I could be wrong. Are there any tips that I should know about before I call?


----------



## Bbguy5

Call after 10 calendar days.  For you most likely not this Monday but the following.  You need the sellers contract #, should be on closing docs,. Sellers last name, your info, contract info.

800-800-9800


----------



## thelionqueen

It's official!!!
OKW 100 points
Offer made/accepted 5/19
Sent for Rofr 5/22
Passed rofr 6/19
Docs signed/check sent 7/13
Closing complete 7/20
Points in system 7/27
As fate would have it, I no longer need the membership and likely to sell. Still haven't decided but thinking I may...crazy how life works sometimes!!


----------



## Bbguy5

thelionqueen said:


> It's official!!!
> OKW 100 points
> Offer made/accepted 5/19
> Sent for Rofr 5/22
> Passed rofr 6/19
> Docs signed/check sent 7/13
> Closing complete 7/20
> Points in system 7/27
> As fate would have it, I no longer need the membership and likely to sell. Still haven't decided but thinking I may...crazy how life works sometimes!!



You get the job?


----------



## princessbride6205

princessbride6205 said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 5/16
> Offer countered & accepted: 5/17
> Sent to ROFR: 5/18
> Passed ROFR: 5/31
> Closing docs received: 6/12
> Closing docs sent back:* ???
> *
> UGH! I have an online bank. They've usually been great, but their cashier's check feature is down with technical difficulties the past few days. I've called customer service and they acknowledged the tech issue, but couldn't help. Since there are no physical bank branches near me, there's no way to get the cashier's check. It's been a process to say the least. My title company said I could wire the funds for a fee, so I guess I'll be giving up on a fix at my bank and doing that instead.


Home: AKV
Offer made: 5/16
Offer countered & accepted: 5/17
Sent to ROFR: 5/18
Passed ROFR: 5/31
Closing docs received: 6/12
Closing docs sent back: *6/29*
Closing: ???
Deed recorded: 7/20
Points in my account: ......

What an ordeal with my bank! The cashiers check feature wasn't working, so after about a week of dealing with their customer service, I tried the wire transfer. And then they wouldn't complete it saying my title company didn't show up as a valid title company. But the money didn't arrive back in my account for almost a week! At that point I transferred the money to my (different) brick-and-mortar bank and went to a local branch to get a cashiers check. Then overnight that back. Phew. 

My broker and title company didn't communicate anything after I sent back funds and closing docs. I emailed last week to check on process (they wrote back within the day confirming sent for deed recording) and then I went on the OC Comptroller site today to check. No points in account yet, but should be any day now.


----------



## princessbride6205

All done!!

Home: AKV
Offer made: 5/16
Offer countered & accepted: 5/17
Sent to ROFR: 5/18
Passed ROFR: 5/31
Closing docs received: 6/12
Closing docs sent back: 6/29***
Closing: ???
Deed recorded: 7/20
Points in my account: 7/30

*my bank sucks


----------



## Nikki G

Here's my update:

Boulder Ridge 120 points
Offer made/accepted: 5/18/2017
Contract out for ROFR: 6/2/2017
Passed ROFR: 6/13/2017
Closing Docs Received: 7/3/2017
Closing Docs and Check in Mail: 7/5/2017
Title Company confirmed receipt of Seller's Closing Docs: 7/12/2017
Closing Complete: 7/20/2017 (though likely earlier since the deed is recorded this date...)
Deed Recorded: 7/20/2017
Points Loaded: 7/31/2017

I am beyond excited. It's ours, and we have points! Time to start booking our first short little visit. Or in this case, wait listing since we want to go either right before christmas or right after New Years to tack onto our already existing Christmas trip to Florida!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

After passing ROFR does it take another 2-3 weeks to pass estoppel and receive closing docs?


----------



## Bbguy5

1momof3boys3 said:


> After passing ROFR does it take another 2-3 weeks to pass estoppel and receive closing docs?



yes, 2-3 weeks after rofr to get your closing docs.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Bbguy5 said:


> yes, 2-3 weeks after rofr to get your closing docs.




Thanks!


----------



## NJRutgersFan

Bbguy5 said:


> yes, 2-3 weeks after rofr to get your closing docs.


Depends..  Estoppel/closing docs seem to be getting faster in some cases.  We got our closing docs THE DAY AFTER ROFR on a contract we purchased last month....  On previous contracts a few years back it took several weeks..


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

Stoked to “graduate” from one waiting thread to another, but we’re one step closer on both our resale contracts!

AKL Timeline:
160 points
Offer made/accepted: 7/19/2017
Contract out for ROFR: 7/24/2017
Passed ROFR: 8/4/2017
Closing Docs Received: waiting

BCV Timeline:
150 points
Offer made/accepted: 7/19/2017
Contract out for ROFR: 8/3/2017
Passed ROFR: 8/16/2017
Closing Docs Received: waiting

Hopefully we’ll get through estoppel as quickly as we got through ROFR, but our pixie dust might wear off!!


----------



## limace

Argh! Notified we passed ROFR ON 7/25 for our first purchase-GCV-and told to expect closing docs by 8/22. I emailed on the 21st when I hadn't received them yet-getting worried-and broker called to say the title company had been waiting for me to sign a truth in lending document. Which I've never received. Wish I'd sent an inquiry email sooner :/


----------



## Greg36

limace said:


> Argh! Notified we passed ROFR ON 7/25 for our first purchase-GCV-and told to expect closing docs by 8/22. I emailed on the 21st when I hadn't received them yet-getting worried-and broker called to say the title company had been waiting for me to sign a truth in lending document. Which I've never received. Wish I'd sent an inquiry email sooner :/



That is too bad! What is a truth in lending document?


----------



## limace

Greg36 said:


> That is too bad! What is a truth in lending document?


Apparently, a document that lays out all the financials of your loan, that has to be signed at least three days before closing.


----------



## Moore144

Home: PVB
Offer made: 8/10
Offer countered & accepted: 8/11
Sent to ROFR: 8/14
Passed ROFR: 8/23
Closing docs received: 9/26
Closing docs sent back:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## minorthr

Here we go:

Home: OKW (E)
Offer made: 7/28
Offer countered & accepted: 7/28
Sent to ROFR: 8/7 Seller was slow to return contract
Passed ROFR: 8/21
Closing docs received: Waiting
Closing docs sent back: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## iheartcoasters

I'm so excited to call Aulani home soon  I was a bit surprised to get our closing documents so fast!

Home: Aulani
Offer made: 7/12
Offer accepted: 7/13
Sent to ROFR: 8/1
Passed ROFR: 8/17
Closing docs received: 8/29
Closing docs sent back: 9/5
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 9/27 ~ conveyance doc recorded. Received completed closing doc 10/2
Points in my account:


----------



## Casey Quirk

Home: BWV
Offer made:  7/29
Offer accepted: 7/30
Sent to ROFR: 8/5
Passed ROFR: 8/22
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs sent back: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Home: AKV
Offer made: 8/15
Offer countered & accepted: 8/15
Sent to ROFR: 8/23
Passed ROFR: 9/5
Closing docs received: 9/27
Closing docs sent back:9/28
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

I passed ROFR today and now the wait on estoppel happens. I was told by my broker today it could take 20-30 days!


----------



## MikeRx

Home: VGC
Offer made: 8/16
Offer countered & accepted: 8/17
Sent to ROFR: 8/21
Passed ROFR: 9/5
Closing docs received:
Closing docs sent back:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Now we hurry up and wait again, but the biggest hurdle is behind us.  We are using the same broker as Lindsay (above) as we were given the same info.
Mike


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

MikeRx said:


> Home: VGC
> Offer made: 8/16
> Offer countered & accepted: 8/17
> Sent to ROFR: 8/21
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs sent back:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Now we hurry up and wait again, but the biggest hurdle is behind us.  We are using the same broker as Lindsay (above) as we were given the same info.
> Mike


Good luck mike! Let's hope we get closing documents sooner rather than later °o°


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

Home: AKV
Offer made: 7/27
Offer accepted: 7/27
Sent to ROFR: 7/28
Passed ROFR: 8/14
Closing docs received: ...
Closing docs sent back: ...
Closing: ...
Deed recorded: ...
Points in my account: ...

I reached out for an update as 21 days passed yesterday and still no closing docs. Agent reached out for an update from FA and was informed they are still waiting on Disney to provide Estoppel... hopefully soon!


----------



## minorthr

Home: OKW (E)
Offer made: 7/28
Offer countered & accepted: 7/28
Sent to ROFR: 8/7 Seller was slow to return contract
Passed ROFR: 8/21
Closing docs received: 9/7/17
Closing docs sent back: 9/7/17
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Moore144

minorthr said:


> Home: OKW (E)
> Offer made: 7/28
> Offer countered & accepted: 7/28
> Sent to ROFR: 8/7 Seller was slow to return contract
> Passed ROFR: 8/21
> Closing docs received: 9/7/17
> Closing docs sent back: 9/7/17
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:




Cool! I passed ROFR on 8/23. Hope I get mine soon


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

I'm thinking  hurricane Irma might delay some of us getting our closing document. If the weather is bad or is power is lost I'm sure the title company will be closed.


----------



## minorthr

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I'm thinking  hurricane Irma might delay some of us getting our closing document. If the weather is bad or is power is lost I'm sure the title company will be closed.



yea thats what Im expecting.  Im worried the fedex I just sent back with the check will get lost or take weeks to get there.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

9 days passed ROFR passing today. I know I still have at the very minimum another week but I'm expecting 2 weeks until receiving closing documents. This process is showing me exactly how terrible I am at waiting


----------



## qv09vvp

we passed rofr aug 21...still waiting....i'm really bad at waiting apparently


----------



## Moore144

qv09vvp said:


> we passed rofr aug 21...still waiting....i'm really bad at waiting apparently



I passed on 8/23 and still waiting...


----------



## mernin

We passed ROFR yesterday so I guess I get to move on over here...

Home: AKV
Offer made: 08/30
Offer accepted: 08/30
Sent to ROFR: 09/06
Passed ROFR: 09/14
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs sent back: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

@Moore144 and @qv09vvp Don’t despair!! Our BCV passed ROFR on 8/16 and we just got closing documents yesterday.


----------



## SherylLC

qv09vvp said:


> we passed rofr aug 21...still waiting....i'm really bad at waiting apparently





Moore144 said:


> I passed on 8/23 and still waiting...



Me, too! This is me, waiting patiently


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

Home: AKV
Offer made: 7/27
Offer accepted: 7/27
Sent to ROFR: 7/28
Passed ROFR: 8/14
Closing docs received: 9/15
Closing docs sent back: 9/16
Closing: ...
Deed recorded: ...
Points in my account: ...

One step closer! Closing docs received and sent back! YAY!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Tomorrow makes 2 weeks passed ROFR passing and still no closing documents. After following this thread I am not surprised we don't have them yet. The wait is actually getting easier! Maybe because I know we are at the 2 week mark and it "could" be any day? Or I am just very immune to waiting


----------



## MikeRx

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Tomorrow makes 2 weeks passed ROFR passing and still no closing documents. After following this thread I am not surprised we don't have them yet. The wait is actually getting easier! Maybe because I know we are at the 2 week mark and it "could" be any day? Or I am just very immune to waiting



I emailed the broker Friday and she said that she "it is likely this week" that we will receive the documents via FedEx.  Our's will go to Las Vegas as we are closing on a CA property.

Good luck and fingers still crossed for a speedy close.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

MikeRx said:


> I emailed the broker Friday and she said that she "it is likely this week" that we will receive the documents via FedEx.  Our's will go to Las Vegas as we are closing on a CA property.
> 
> Good luck and fingers still crossed for a speedy close.


 Good luck on receiving your documents this week. I plan on touching base with the broker next Monday if we haven't revived anything. They gave me a 20-30 day time window and today is day 14 so getting closer to that 20 day mark  
I think our title office is emailing us the closing documents.


----------



## amccu18007

We passed on 8/18 and just received the closing documents yesterday too. Don't despair!


----------



## MikeRx

We got an email from the title company that our closing docs are being sent FedEx today and we should have them tomorrow!  
We are using First American out of Las Vegas for our VGC purchase.  That will be 16 days after we passed ROFR.

Mike


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Great news mike! I emailed the brokers office today and she said the title company is working on closing documents for those who passed ROFR the week before me but followed up saying it should be soon. I'm guessing we still have a good 7-10 days of waiting


----------



## MikeRx

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Great news mike! I emailed the brokers office today and she said the title company is working on closing documents for those who passed ROFR the week before me but followed up saying it should be soon. I'm guessing we still have a good 7-10 days of waiting



Sorry to hear that you have to wait longer.  I assumed that we would be on a different timeline despite the same broker due to the FL vs CA deal.  Fingers crossed that they arrive as scheduled tomorrow and that yours and others still waiting arrive soon.
Mike


----------



## Moore144

Moore144 said:


> I passed on 8/23 and still waiting...



Well, I found out today after emailing the title company that Disney has issued estoppel but they are still waiting for the sellers to return their escrow letter. I returned mine a month ago! What is up with that?! You would think they'd want their money sooner rather than later...


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 8/15
> Offer countered & accepted: 8/15
> Sent to ROFR: 8/23
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/27
> Closing docs sent back:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> I passed ROFR today and now the wait on estoppel happens. I was told by my broker today it could take 20-30 days!


 
Received closing documents today. Hoping to have them sent back this week!! Waiting on hubby to get the certified check made!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 8/15
> Offer countered & accepted: 8/15
> Sent to ROFR: 8/23
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/27
> Closing docs sent back:9/28
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> I passed ROFR today and now the wait on estoppel happens. I was told by my broker today it could take 20-30 days!



Just left FedEx. Overnighting closing documents back to the title company today and they should arrive tomorrow by 10am!


----------



## qv09vvp

qv09vvp said:


> we passed rofr aug 21...still waiting....i'm really bad at waiting apparently



Just notified.  All paperwork done.  We are closed.  I can't wait for our member number!!!


----------



## hungrydonut

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 8/15
> Offer countered & accepted: 8/15
> Sent to ROFR: 8/23
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/27
> Closing docs sent back:9/28
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> I passed ROFR today and now the wait on estoppel happens. I was told by my broker today it could take 20-30 days!



We sent our closing document around the same time too! The 27th. We are also waiting. Hope we both close soon!


----------



## Moore144

hungrydonut said:


> We sent our closing document around the same time too! The 27th. We are also waiting. Hope we both close soon!



I closed on October 3rd, now I have to wait for my membership number and points!


----------



## hungrydonut

Moore144 said:


> I closed on October 3rd, now I have to wait for my membership number and points!



That’s great!!! Congratulations! I just got an email today that they received paperwork from the seller today. They said they should close in 2 to 4 days!


----------



## minorthr

Home: OKW (E)
Offer made: 7/28
Offer countered & accepted: 7/28
Sent to ROFR: 8/7 Seller was slow to return contract
Passed ROFR: 8/21
Closing docs received: 9/7/17
Closing docs sent back: 9/7/17
Closing:10/6/17 (scheduled for 9/22/17 seller was slow to return then sent wrong docs and was missing docs)
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## toolioiep

Just passed ROFR - so onto the next thread!

Home: HHI
Offer made: 09/22
Offer accepted: 09/23
Sent to ROFR: 09/27
Passed ROFR: 10/10
Closing docs received:11/08
Closing docs sent back:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## mernin

Home: AKV
Offer made: 08/30
Offer accepted: 08/30
Sent to ROFR: 09/06
Passed ROFR: 09/14
Closing docs received: 10/16
Closing docs sent back: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Received our closing docs today (just in time for me to be out of town!). Hope to send them back later this week or early next.


----------



## mernin

Home: AKV
Offer made: 08/30
Offer accepted: 08/30
Sent to ROFR: 09/06
Passed ROFR: 09/14
Closing docs received: 10/16
Closing docs sent back: 10/20
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Mrsjnt083

Home: Boardwalk
Offer Made: 9/7
Offer Accepted: 9/7
Sent to ROFR: 9/15
Passed ROFR: 9/22
Closing docs received:
Closing docs sent back:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Points in my acct:


----------



## elle-jay

Just passed ROFR, thank goodness, and on to my next waiting portion.  Edited on 10/25 to add closing documents.  That was fast!

Home: AKV
Offer made: 10/3
Offer countered & accepted: 10/3
Sent to ROFR: 10/4
Passed ROFR: 10/19
Closing docs received: 10/25
Closing docs sent back: 10/25 (Seller returned 10/31)
Closing: 11/3
Deed recorded:  11/6
Points in my account:


----------



## DisneyMom321

Home: AKV
Offer made: 10/7
Offer countered & accepted: 10/7
Sent to ROFR: 10/7
Passed ROFR: 10/17
Closing docs received: 10/20
Closing docs sent back: 10/20
Closing: 10/26
Deed recorded: 10/27
Points in my account:

20 Days from offer to deed recorded!!!  Now the worst part will be waiting for my packet from Disney lol.


----------



## mernin

Home: AKV
Offer made: 08/30
Offer accepted: 08/30
Sent to ROFR: 09/06
Passed ROFR: 09/14
Closing docs received: 10/16
Closing docs sent back: 10/20
Closed: 10/27 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

One more step!


----------



## arissavolk

First time buying into DVC.  Just got an email from DVC Sales that ROFR passed 
There were a few little bumps in the road (use year ended up being different than initially stated, so contract had to be updated and I asked for points to be banked. It was a little odd that after I made my first offer at asking price, seller made a counter offer for a couple dollars per point higher, but it was still plenty fair price so I still accepted, and I was initially a little confused over who paid 2017 dues) but overall so far not bad, definitely easier than I thought for a resale purchase!  I don't even think I had many questions because I learned so much from this board!
Home: AKV
Offer made: 10/17
Offer accepted: 10/17
Sent to ROFR: 10/19
Passed ROFR: 11/1
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs sent back: 
Closed: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Second contract for us, first was BWV.

Home: SSR
Offer made: 10/15
Offer accepted: 10/15
Sent to ROFR: 10/17
Passed ROFR: 11/1
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs sent back: 
Closed: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## todd sawicki

Home: BWV
Offer made: 10/10
Offer accepted: 10/10
Sent to ROFR: 10/10
Passed ROFR: 10/17
Closing docs received:10/19 
Closing docs sent back: 10/19
Closed: 10/30
Deed recorded: 10/31
Points in my account:


----------



## Moore144

todd sawicki said:


> Home: BWV
> Offer made: 10/10
> Offer accepted: 10/10
> Sent to ROFR: 10/10
> Passed ROFR: 10/17
> Closing docs received:10/19
> Closing docs sent back: 10/19
> Closed: 10/30
> Deed recorded: 10/31
> Points in my account:



This may be the shortest timeline I've ever seen on here. My goodness!


----------



## todd sawicki

Moore144 said:


> This may be the shortest timeline I've ever seen on here. My goodness!



Better lucky then good!


----------



## todd sawicki

todd sawicki said:


> Home: BWV
> Offer made: 10/10
> Offer accepted: 10/10
> Sent to ROFR: 10/10
> Passed ROFR: 10/17
> Closing docs received:10/19
> Closing docs sent back: 10/19
> Closed: 10/30
> Deed recorded: 10/31
> DVC #: Nov 7
> Points in my account:



Just got my DVC # and my activation code so now in the system - now waiting for my points to be loaded (apparently there are 40 contracts ahead of me)


----------



## DisneyMom321

DisneyMom321 said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 10/7
> Offer countered & accepted: 10/7
> Sent to ROFR: 10/7
> Passed ROFR: 10/17
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs sent back: 10/20
> Closing: 10/26
> Deed recorded: 10/27
> Points in my account:



Home: AKV
Offer made: 10/7
Offer countered & accepted: 10/7
Sent to ROFR: 10/7
Passed ROFR: 10/17
Closing docs received: 10/20
Closing docs sent back: 10/20
Closing: 10/26
Deed recorded: 10/27
Points in my account: 11/6


----------



## todd sawicki

todd sawicki said:


> Home: BWV
> Offer made: 10/10
> Offer accepted: 10/10
> Sent to ROFR: 10/10
> Passed ROFR: 10/17
> Closing docs received:10/19
> Closing docs sent back: 10/19
> Closed: 10/30
> Deed recorded: 10/31
> Points in my account: 11/7





todd sawicki said:


> I just got my DVC # and activation code but like you Cyber - my points aren't loaded yet.  My CM pinged MA and she was told there are 40 contracts ahead of me - she said call back tomorrow if they are loaded by the afternoon.  #OneStepataTime



Apparently kicking the bear (or mouse in this case) worked - points were just loaded (was clicking around the dashboard one sec not there and next refresh there were there!)


----------



## cmarsh31

Home: AK
Offer made: 10/25
Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
Sent to ROFR: 10/27
Passed ROFR: 11/7
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs sent back: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Getting real now!


----------



## toolioiep

todd sawicki said:


> Apparently kicking the bear (or mouse in this case) worked - points were just loaded (was clicking around the dashboard one sec not there and next refresh there were there!)



Shows you how different title companies can be. 

We passed ROFR on 10/10 - so a week before you - and are still waiting on closing docs.....


----------



## todd sawicki

toolioiep said:


> Shows you how different title companies can be.
> 
> We passed ROFR on 10/10 - so a week before you - and are still waiting on closing docs.....



You are still waiting on closing docs? OMG.  That sucks.


----------



## toolioiep

todd sawicki said:


> You are still waiting on closing docs? OMG.  That sucks.


Ha - someone must be reading this board as they just came in!

Too funny.


----------



## Luvears

todd sawicki said:


> Just got my DVC # and my activation code so now in the system - now waiting for my points to be loaded (apparently there are 40 contracts ahead of me)


How long after closing did it take for member ID?


----------



## todd sawicki

Luvears said:


> How long after closing did it take for member ID?



Closed on 10/30, recorded/filed on 10/31 Member ID on Nov 7


----------



## Moore144

DisneyMom321 said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 10/7
> Offer countered & accepted: 10/7
> Sent to ROFR: 10/7
> Passed ROFR: 10/17
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs sent back: 10/20
> Closing: 10/26
> Deed recorded: 10/27
> Points in my account: 11/6



Holy moly! That was fast! Congrats!


----------



## Moore144

todd sawicki said:


> Apparently kicking the bear (or mouse in this case) worked - points were just loaded (was clicking around the dashboard one sec not there and next refresh there were there!)



My goodness! Yall's contracts are flying through the process! That has to be the new record!


----------



## momtwoboys

Passed on ROFR today now onto the next wait... this could take 2-3 weeks?


----------



## toolioiep

toolioiep said:


> Just passed ROFR - so onto the next thread!
> 
> Home: HHI
> Offer made: 09/22
> Offer accepted: 09/23
> Sent to ROFR: 09/27
> Passed ROFR: 10/10
> Closing docs received:11/08
> Closing docs sent back: 11/10
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



Updated with closing doc info. Sending the docs back was complicated by the fact that my wife's name was misspelled on the documentation and the title company wasn't too keen on answering any phone calls/emails attempting to clarify the error. 

We are hoping to close before a trip on Dec 21st so that we can direct add on and update existing tickets to APs - but given the speed of things to date I'm not overly optimistic.


----------



## citivas

Most the dates jump from listing when ROFR is passed to listing when Closing Docs are received.  Isn't there a step in-between on when Disney sends the Estoppel letter (per the original title of this topic)?  I'm curious how long Disney typical takes for this and why it's so inconsistent?  See the person above who went from ROFR passing to closing docs in 2 days, it seems like Disney must have sent the letter almost instantly.  But we're on 13 days and counting since we were notified we passed ROFL and the title company is still waiting on Estoppel to begin the closing docs.  What's typical these day and what's the range?  You'd think they would process them in some kind of order but it's interesting that it sometimes can happen in just a day and sometimes apparently can take several weeks or more.


----------



## momtwoboys

citivas said:


> Most the dates jump from listing when ROFR is passed to listing when Closing Docs are received.  Isn't there a step in-between on when Disney sends the Estoppel letter (per the original title of this topic)?  I'm curious how long Disney typical takes for this and why it's so inconsistent?  See the person above who went from ROFR passing to closing docs in 2 days, it seems like Disney must have sent the letter almost instantly.  But we're on 13 days and counting since we were notified we passed ROFL and the title company is still waiting on Estoppel to begin the closing docs.  What's typical these day and what's the range?  You'd think they would process them in some kind of order but it's interesting that it sometimes can happen in just a day and sometimes apparently can take several weeks or more.


I am wondering if it will take the full 2-3 weeks?


----------



## elle-jay

Home: AKV
Offer made: 10/3
Offer countered & accepted: 10/3
Sent to ROFR: 10/4
Passed ROFR: 10/19
Closing docs received: 10/25
Closing docs sent back: 10/25 (Seller returned 10/31)
Closing: 11/3
Deed recorded: 11/6
Points in my account:  11/14 (called daily to get membership and was able to get number over the phone no problem)

I officially have a DVC membership!!!


----------



## arissavolk

Got my closing papers on the 10th, woot! Ran into another bump when I saw the closing docs and noticed the amount to close was higher than expected.  Had to email the escrow officer/title company...found out they forgot to charge escrow to my credit card. They charged the card and sent updated closing docs reflecting escrow deposit in an hour or two, so no biggie.
Home: AKV
Offer made: 10/17
Offer accepted: 10/17
Sent to ROFR: 10/19
Passed ROFR: 11/1
Closing docs received:11/10
Closing docs sent back:11/14
Closed:11/29
Deed recorded:



arissavolk said:


> First time buying into DVC.  Just got an email from DVC Sales that ROFR passed
> There were a few little bumps in the road (use year ended up being different than initially stated, so contract had to be updated and I asked for points to be banked. It was a little odd that after I made my first offer at asking price, seller made a counter offer for a couple dollars per point higher, but it was still plenty fair price so I still accepted, and I was initially a little confused over who paid 2017 dues) but overall so far not bad, definitely easier than I thought for a resale purchase!  I don't even think I had many questions because I learned so much from this board!
> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 10/17
> Offer accepted: 10/17
> Sent to ROFR: 10/19
> Passed ROFR: 11/1
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs sent back:
> Closed:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


----------



## momtwoboys

wake up each morning yelling COME ON ESTOPPEL!!!!


----------



## DM3MD

Home: SSR
Offer made and accepted: 9/28
Sent to ROFR: 10/3
Passed ROFR: 10/13
Closing docs received: 11/1
Closing docs sent back: 11/2
Closing: 11/9
Deed recorded: 11/9
Points in my account: 11/17


----------



## momtwoboys

for most does the Estoppel take 3 full weeks? then another week before a closing? We passed ROFR on Nov 10th, just wondering if we will squeak by with a closing before Dec8th.


----------



## cmarsh31

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AK
> Offer made: 10/25
> Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
> Sent to ROFR: 10/27
> Passed ROFR: 11/7
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs sent back:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Getting real now!



Home: AK
Offer made: 10/25
Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
Sent to ROFR: 10/27
Passed ROFR: 11/7
Closing docs received: 11/20
Closing docs sent back: 11/20
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Rushed to get everything mailed back... hope the sellers do the same or we're going to be slowed down by Thanksgiving. Hoping for a Christmas miracle... points by 12/8 so we can book at 7 months for VGC in July, oh and a real miracle would be a studio, but just hoping for a 1bd.


----------



## momtwoboys

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AK
> Offer made: 10/25
> Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
> Sent to ROFR: 10/27
> Passed ROFR: 11/7
> Closing docs received: 11/20
> Closing docs sent back: 11/20
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Rushed to get everything mailed back... hope the sellers do the same or we're going to be slowed down by Thanksgiving. Hoping for a Christmas miracle... points by 12/8 so we can book at 7 months for VGC in July, oh and a real miracle would be a studio, but just hoping for a 1bd.


oooh hope it goes as you wish!!! I am waiting on Estoppel now, ugh


----------



## todd sawicki

momtwoboys said:


> for most does the Estoppel take 3 full weeks? then another week before a closing? We passed ROFR on Nov 10th, just wondering if we will squeak by with a closing before Dec8th.



Seems to be vary widely - sometimes a week, sometimes more


----------



## todd sawicki

Two contracts to report

Home: BLT
Offer made: 11/8
Offer countered & accepted: 11/8
Sent to ROFR: 11/13
Passed ROFR: 11/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs sent back:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Home: PVB
Offer made: 11/8
Offer countered & accepted: 11/8
Sent to ROFR: 11/10
Passed ROFR: 11/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs sent back:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Clearly Disney was clearing out the ROFR today pre-Thanksgiving holiday


----------



## shainky84

Home: AKV
Offer made: 11/1
Offer accepted: 11/2
Sent to ROFR: 11/3
Passed ROFR: 11/10
Closing docs received: waiting...
Closing docs sent back:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Contract is a December Use Year. Seller responsible for 2017 dues, me for 2018 - which are to be paid in full if closing happens December 2 or later. Emailed title company today (11/22) to see where things stand, and was told they are just waiting on information about 2018 dues. Research told me that dues will be voted on at December 7 meeting, so I it would seem I am hold until at least December 8. Is title company holding this up? Or is this common?


----------



## momtwoboys

shainky84 said:


> Home: AKL
> Offer made: 11/1
> Offer accepted: 11/2
> Sent to ROFR: 11/3
> Passed ROFR: 11/10
> Closing docs received: waiting...
> Closing docs sent back:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Contract is a December Use Year. Seller responsible for 2017 dues, me for 2018 - which are to be paid in full if closing happens December 2 or later. Emailed title company today (11/22) to see where things stand, and was told they are just waiting on information about 2018 dues. Research told me that dues will be voted on at December 7 meeting, so I it would seem I am hold until at least December 8. Is title company holding this up? Or is this common?


Would wonder the same thing! We passed ROFR on 11/10 too and waiting.....


----------



## iheartglaciers

todd sawicki said:


> Home: BWV
> Offer made: 10/10
> Offer accepted: 10/10
> Sent to ROFR: 10/10
> Passed ROFR: 10/17
> Closing docs received:10/19
> Closing docs sent back: 10/19
> Closed: 10/30
> Deed recorded: 10/31
> Points in my account:



Who was your broker and title agent?  It seems there can be a lot of variance in the dates between ROFR and closing docs with different title agencies.


----------



## denecarter

Home: OKW
Offer made:  11/8
Offer countered & accepted:  11/8
Sent to ROFR:  11/10
Passed ROFR:  11/21
Closing docs received:  
Closing docs returned:  
Closing:  
Deed recorded:  
Points in my account:  

Are closing docs sent electronically, like the contract or by snail mail?


----------



## cmarsh31

shainky84 said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 11/1
> Offer accepted: 11/2
> Sent to ROFR: 11/3
> Passed ROFR: 11/10
> Closing docs received: waiting...
> Closing docs sent back:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Contract is a December Use Year. Seller responsible for 2017 dues, me for 2018 - which are to be paid in full if closing happens December 2 or later. Emailed title company today (11/22) to see where things stand, and was told they are just waiting on information about 2018 dues. Research told me that dues will be voted on at December 7 meeting, so I it would seem I am hold until at least December 8. Is title company holding this up? Or is this common?



We got our closing docs Monday with 2018 dues included to be held in escrow. I'm assuming it's buying a house with property & school taxes, you either get a refund or owe a bit more when the actual bill comes but you pay an estimated amount at closing. So we didn't have to wait, paid on Monday.


----------



## todd sawicki

denecarter said:


> Are closing docs sent electronically, like the contract or by snail mail?



Usually electronically


----------



## todd sawicki

iheartglaciers said:


> Who was your broker and title agent?  It seems there can be a lot of variance in the dates between ROFR and closing docs with different title agencies.



Shontell @ DvcbyResale.com - super easy


----------



## iheartglaciers

todd sawicki said:


> Shontell @ DvcbyResale.com - super easy



Shontell is great!  She’s doing my BC contract.  I also changed the title company for my BWV contract to the title company she uses (although it’s through a different broker) hoping it’ll move the contract along faster.  But I guess estoppel is a wild card.  Disney seems to process some quickly and others not so much.


----------



## momtwoboys

and waiting.... going into 3rd week. This process sure is testing our patience!


----------



## iheartglaciers

Adding to the estoppel thread 

Home: BCV
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 11/6
Offer accepted: 11/7
Sent to ROFR: 11/10
Passed ROFR: 11/21
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## keaster

Home: AUL
Offer made: 11/13
Offer countered & accepted: 11/13
Sent to ROFR: 11/20
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## hskrshawn

Home: SSR
Title Company: Duncan Title
Offer made: 11/17
Offer countered & accepted: 11/17
Sent to ROFR: 11/18
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received: 12/12
Closing docs returned: 12/13
Closing: 12/19
Deed recorded:12/20
Points in my account: 1/8


----------



## keaster

momtwoboys said:


> and waiting.... going into 3rd week. This process sure is testing our patience!



What title company is your deal going through?


----------



## momtwoboys

keaster said:


> What title company is your deal going through?


First American Title


----------



## keaster

momtwoboys said:


> First American Title



That's the same one ours will be going through. I'm anticipating a longer wait as the docs will be coming from Hawaii and we are in Canada. The broker told us First American will be sending them via FedEx.


----------



## momtwoboys

keaster said:


> That's the same one ours will be going through. I'm anticipating a longer wait as the docs will be coming from Hawaii and we are in Canada. The broker told us First American will be sending them via FedEx.


the wait is sooo hard.


----------



## MommaBerd

Excited to be posting here!

Home: BCV
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 11/14
Offer accepted: 11/14
Sent to ROFR: 11/15
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received: 12/21
Closing docs returned: 12/27
Closing: 12/29
Deed recorded: 01/02
Points in my account:


----------



## NickBCV

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/12
Offer accepted: 11/13
Sent to ROFR: 11/13
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## iheartglaciers

Updating!  I'm happy it only took a week to get the closing documents even with the holiday.  I think the smaller title companies might be better at turning around documents (though I realize Disney is still a wildcard on how long they take to get back with the estoppel).  We'll see if it works for my BWV contract (First American was the default title company, but I had them change it to Jeffrey C. Sweet).

Home: BCV
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 11/6
Offer accepted: 11/7
Sent to ROFR: 11/10
Passed ROFR: 11/21
Closing docs received: 11/29
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## momtwoboys

iheartglaciers said:


> Updating!  I'm happy it only took a week to get the closing documents even with the holiday.  I think the smaller title companies might be better at turning around documents (though I realize Disney is still a wildcard on how long they take to get back with the estoppel).  We'll see if it works for my BWV contract (First American was the default title company, but I had them change it to Jeffrey C. Sweet).
> 
> Home: BCV
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 11/6
> Offer accepted: 11/7
> Sent to ROFR: 11/10
> Passed ROFR: 11/21
> Closing docs received: 11/29
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


I wish I knew I could have changed the Title company! We passed ROFR on Nov 10th and we are still waiting for closing docs


----------



## iheartglaciers

momtwoboys said:


> I wish I knew I could have changed the Title company! We passed ROFR on Nov 10th and we are still waiting for closing docs



That's so frustrating!  When I got the closing documents I was sort of like that's it?  They seem simple and these title companies do so many of them, you'd think it wouldn't take so long.  If it weren't for this board I wouldn't have known that you could change title companies.  I felt a little weird asking, but the broker didn't bat an eye and made it seem like it was a routine request.


----------



## Goodwill234

Update: Dec 1 2017

Just leaving our status here, been following for a while before we put in our offer. 

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 11/23
Offer accepted: 11/23 but paperwork sent 11/27 (due to holidays)
Sent to ROFR: 12/1
Passed ROFR:
Closing docks received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Points in my account:

Sent to ROFR! It's our first time doing this, so we're really not too sure what to expect!


----------



## Goodwill234

momtwoboys said:


> I wish I knew I could have changed the Title company! We passed ROFR on Nov 10th and we are still waiting for closing docs



We're with First American too, and I thought about changing, but I read somewhere that *** charged extra to take a credit card for the deposit so we took our chances. It seems so weird that they take so long to close, one would think they'd want to close as quick as possible.


----------



## momtwoboys

Goodwill234 said:


> We're with First American too, and I thought about changing, but I read somewhere that *** charged extra to take a credit card for the deposit so we took our chances. It seems so weird that they take so long to close, one would think they'd want to close as quick as possible.


we used a credit card for deposit and will do the balance by bank check.....


----------



## iheartglaciers

momtwoboys said:


> we used a credit card for deposit and will do the balance by bank check.....



Yeah changing title companies I had to use a personal check for the deposit instead of the credit card (so lost some reward points there).  But this title company seems cheaper, at least judging from the BCV contract.  It was $495 including title insurance for a $11,000 sale price.


----------



## toolioiep

toolioiep said:


> Updated with closing doc info. Sending the docs back was complicated by the fact that my wife's name was misspelled on the documentation and the title company wasn't too keen on answering any phone calls/emails attempting to clarify the error.
> 
> We are hoping to close before a trip on Dec 21st so that we can direct add on and update existing tickets to APs - but given the speed of things to date I'm not overly optimistic.



Update:

Home: HHI
Offer made: 09/22
Offer accepted: 09/23
Sent to ROFR: 09/27
Passed ROFR: 10/10
Closing docs received:11/08
Closing docs sent back: 11/10
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Well - there is no update. Funds/paperwork were received by the title company on the 10th. Seller paperwork was also been received around the same time. However, despite me pointing out the error much earlier, the misspelling of my wife's name on the documentation is now an issue. They've requested a waiver from Disney which apparently is being mailed to them via USPS. So 20 days after I sent my funds I'm no closer to closing this thing then I was in October when I passed ROFR. 

Beyond frustrating experience. Thankfully my broker is kind enough to not give me updates unless I specifically inquire....


----------



## toolioiep

momtwoboys said:


> I wish I knew I could have changed the Title company! We passed ROFR on Nov 10th and we are still waiting for closing docs



I waited a month before I got mine - and when we did get them they were incorrect.


----------



## momtwoboys

toolioiep said:


> I waited a month before I got mine - and when we did get them they were incorrect.


crap.


----------



## momtwoboys

toolioiep said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: HHI
> Offer made: 09/22
> Offer accepted: 09/23
> Sent to ROFR: 09/27
> Passed ROFR: 10/10
> Closing docs received:11/08
> Closing docs sent back: 11/10
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Well - there is no update. Funds/paperwork were received by the title company on the 10th. Seller paperwork was also been received around the same time. However, despite me pointing out the error much earlier, the misspelling of my wife's name on the documentation is now an issue. They've requested a waiver from Disney which apparently is being mailed to them via USPS. So 20 days after I sent my funds I'm no closer to closing this thing then I was in October when I passed ROFR.
> 
> Beyond frustrating experience. Thankfully my broker is kind enough to not give me updates unless I specifically inquire....


SO Frustrating!!! I pray my info all comes back correct!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Home: SSR
Offer made: 10/15
Offer accepted: 10/15
Sent to ROFR: 10/17
Passed ROFR: 11/1
Closing docs received:11/20
Closing docs sent back: 11/22
Closed: Waiting........
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Almost there


----------



## Goodwill234

toolioiep said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: HHI
> Offer made: 09/22
> Offer accepted: 09/23
> Sent to ROFR: 09/27
> Passed ROFR: 10/10
> Closing docs received:11/08
> Closing docs sent back: 11/10
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Well - there is no update. Funds/paperwork were received by the title company on the 10th. Seller paperwork was also been received around the same time. However, despite me pointing out the error much earlier, the misspelling of my wife's name on the documentation is now an issue. They've requested a waiver from Disney which apparently is being mailed to them via USPS. So 20 days after I sent my funds I'm no closer to closing this thing then I was in October when I passed ROFR.
> 
> Beyond frustrating experience. Thankfully my broker is kind enough to not give me updates unless I specifically inquire....



Not sure if you already posted or if it's allowed but what brokerage and closing was this with? They've already taken your funds? That seems pretty ridiculous if the money is already been wired and it's a spelling issue on their end.


----------



## JoEss

momtwoboys said:


> I wish I knew I could have changed the Title company! We passed ROFR on Nov 10th and we are still waiting for closing docs



We passed ROFR Nov 2 and haven't received our closing docs yet.  We used First American on a DVC purchase last year and it was swift and painless.  It only took 2 weeks from ROFR to docs being sent.  I called my broker and she said she has been emailing them with no response.  I don't know whats going on over there, very frustrating!


----------



## momtwoboys

JoEss said:


> We passed ROFR Nov 2 and haven't received our closing docs yet.  We used First American on a DVC purchase last year and it was swift and painless.  It only took 2 weeks from ROFR to docs being sent.  I called my broker and she said she has been emailing them with no response.  I don't know whats going on over there, very frustrating!


buying resale I can see takes alot of patience and time We are using First American and its not swift on timing.. who are you using now that the wait has been since Nov 2?? ughhh


----------



## JoEss

momtwoboys said:


> buying resale I can see takes alot of patience and time We are using First American and its not swift on timing.. who are you using now that the wait has been since Nov 2?? ughhh



We're  using First American this time too.  I was very apprehensive about using them the first time because of what I had read on these boards, but it was quick (and it was an international seller).  That's why I had no reservations using them this time.  I figured small contract, American seller, quick...NOT!!!  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## momtwoboys

JoEss said:


> We're  using First American this time too.  I was very apprehensive about using them the first time because of what I had read on these boards, but it was quick (and it was an international seller).  That's why I had no reservations using them this time.  I figured small contract, American seller, quick...NOT!!!  I'll keep you posted.


We are also small contract, American seller... just want to close and be done already! I am tired of refreshing my email repeatedly!


----------



## arissavolk

Officially closed yesterday; now just waiting for the deed and the welcome letter from Disney. Hoping to get my welcome letter before Christmas.
Home: AKV
Offer made: 10/17
Offer accepted: 10/17
Sent to ROFR: 10/19
Passed ROFR: 11/1
Closing docs received:11/10
Closing docs sent back:11/14
Closed:11/29
Deed recorded:


----------



## JoEss

arissavolk said:


> Officially closed yesterday; now just waiting for the deed and the welcome letter from Disney. Hoping to get my welcome letter before Christmas.
> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 10/17
> Offer accepted: 10/17
> Sent to ROFR: 10/19
> Passed ROFR: 11/1
> Closing docs received:11/10
> Closing docs sent back:11/14
> Closed:11/29
> Deed recorded:



I passed ROFR on 11/2, just received my closing docs tonight!  What title company did you use?


----------



## JoEss

momtwoboys said:


> We are also small contract, American seller... just want to close and be done already! I am tired of refreshing my email repeatedly!



Got 'em (finally).  Looked at the timeline of my last contract and I had closed at this point!  Frustrating!  Hopefully, this part will go faster (though I doubt it very much).  Hope you hear something soon!


----------



## arissavolk

JoEss said:


> I passed ROFR on 11/2, just received my closing docs tonight!  What title company did you use?


I was in the First American club like so many others in this thread haha


----------



## JoEss

arissavolk said:


> I was in the First American club like so many others in this thread haha



I wonder what held mine up?  Must've fallen under someone's desk!  Oh, well...


----------



## cmarsh31

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AK
> Offer made: 10/25
> Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
> Sent to ROFR: 10/27
> Passed ROFR: 11/7
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs sent back:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Getting real now!


 Updated on Closing Time thread but to give you all some hope!

Home: AK
Offer made: 10/25
Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
Sent to ROFR: 10/27
Passed ROFR: 11/7
Closing docs received: 11/20
Closing docs sent back: 11/20 (confirmation on 11/27 that sellers' documents were also received, definitely a Thanksgiving delay)
Closing: 11/30
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Without the holiday, I think we would have been within a month of our first offer! We used First American Title too, and they were great - always kept us updated & quick.


----------



## toolioiep

toolioiep said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: HHI
> Offer made: 09/22
> Offer accepted: 09/23
> Sent to ROFR: 09/27
> Passed ROFR: 10/10
> Closing docs received:11/08
> Closing docs sent back: 11/10
> Closing: 12/4
> Deed recorded:12/4
> Points in my account:
> 
> Well - there is no update. Funds/paperwork were received by the title company on the 10th. Seller paperwork was also been received around the same time. However, despite me pointing out the error much earlier, the misspelling of my wife's name on the documentation is now an issue. They've requested a waiver from Disney which apparently is being mailed to them via USPS. So 20 days after I sent my funds I'm no closer to closing this thing then I was in October when I passed ROFR.
> 
> Beyond frustrating experience. Thankfully my broker is kind enough to not give me updates unless I specifically inquire....



Got word today that we are closed and that our deed has been recorded. 

In retrospect I suppose the process was relatively smooth - only one real error made - but man was it unnecessarily long. I don't really see the need for the lengthy delay between steps - especially when funds were sent and closing occurred (almost a month). The delay(s) wouldn't even have been that bad if the realtor kept us up to date - but if I didn't send inquiries every 2 weeks I wouldn't have heard anything between steps. 

In all, I suppose things could have been quicker and communication could have been better.


----------



## momtwoboys

This wait sucks...


----------



## keaster

momtwoboys said:


> This wait sucks...



Are you still waiting to receive closing documents? And you passed ROFR early in November?


----------



## momtwoboys

keaster said:


> Are you still waiting to receive closing documents? And you passed ROFR early in November?


YES!


----------



## keaster

momtwoboys said:


> YES!



Wow has the broker or title agent told you anything? Are they still waiting for estoppel from Disney?


----------



## iheartglaciers

keaster said:


> Wow has the broker or title agent told you anything? Are they still waiting for estoppel from Disney?



It seems like it would be hard to blame it on getting estoppel from Disney since so many other people have gotten their closing docs in a much shorter timeframe.  Unless Disney misplaced the request


----------



## momtwoboys

keaster said:


> Wow has the broker or title agent told you anything? Are they still waiting for estoppel from Disney?


Waiting for Estoppel, we passed ROFR nov 10th and thought we would be closing by now. Something about needing proof that the points haven't been used??? Just seeming odd, or maybe its normal.


----------



## momtwoboys

iheartglaciers said:


> It seems like it would be hard to blame it on getting estoppel from Disney since so many other people have gotten their closing docs in a much shorter timeframe.  Unless Disney misplaced the request


Somethings odd and I keep being told, message back on Wed which I did today, and now she said message back on Friday.....


----------



## iheartglaciers

momtwoboys said:


> Somethings odd and I keep being told, message back on Wed which I did today, and now she said message back on Friday.....



Ughhh that's so annoying!!!  Why can't they just tell you what's going on.  I'm so frustrated for you!!!


----------



## momtwoboys

iheartglaciers said:


> Ughhh that's so annoying!!!  Why can't they just tell you what's going on.  I'm so frustrated for you!!!


im told just wating on point summary from disney but seriously shouldnt that have come with all paperwork and info  at once????


----------



## NickBCV

momtwoboys said:


> im told just wating on point summary from disney but seriously shouldnt that have come with all paperwork and info  at once????


I wonder if the seller is delinquent on dues which may be slowing the title search down.  I know my seller is two years in the rears on dues because of a search on the OCC website.  Stressful!!!!


----------



## momtwoboys

NickBCV said:


> I wonder if the seller is delinquent on dues which may be slowing the title search down.  I know my seller is two years in the rears on dues because of a search on the OCC website.  Stressful!!!!


wow that is my guess now!! what happens in a situation like that? we are supposed to pay 2017’s dues for the 100 points that are supposed to be there!


----------



## NickBCV

momtwoboys said:


> wow that is my guess now!! what happens in a situation like that? we are supposed to pay 2017’s dues for the 100 points that are supposed to be there!


As I understand it, it all gets settled at closing with amounts owed being taken from the purchase proceeds before being disbursed to the seller.


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> As I understand it, it all gets settled at closing with amounts owed being taken from the purchase proceeds before being disbursed to the seller.


Latest update from my broker as the title insurance co is not responding to my emails on status of closing docs:

I apologize you have not received a response from the title company. Right now, the title company is stalled in sending any closing documents out because they have to wait for Disney to officially approve the 2018 dues to get an accurate amount for settlement as Disney requires them to be paid at closing. The DVC Condo Association is today when they usually approve them. *** should start emailing closing documents out again some time next week. They have contracts waived from November 10th to start, but they have pre-done a lot of contracts through end of November to send them out quickly once they get the approval.


----------



## chadwick61

And the title company couldn't have just explained that? Hopefully that is all that is going on. We are using the same title company and granted, we haven't even passed rofr yet (hopefully!), but when I emailed them I literally got answers back within 30 minutes or the next morning if I emailed them in the evening.


----------



## keaster

NickBCV said:


> Latest update from my broker as the title insurance co is not responding to my emails on status of closing docs:
> 
> I apologize you have not received a response from the title company. Right now, the title company is stalled in sending any closing documents out because they have to wait for Disney to officially approve the 2018 dues to get an accurate amount for settlement as Disney requires them to be paid at closing. The DVC Condo Association is today when they usually approve them. *** should start emailing closing documents out again some time next week. They have contracts waived from November 10th to start, but they have pre-done a lot of contracts through end of November to send them out quickly once they get the approval.



I guess that makes sense. I'm hoping closing docs come before Christmas as the holidays will cause even more of a delay! We passed ROFR on Nov. 27 on our Aulani contract  Ideal situation is to have points loaded by January 21st...that's our 11 month mark to book Aulani for Christmas of 2018!!


----------



## momtwoboys

NickBCV said:


> Latest update from my broker as the title insurance co is not responding to my emails on status of closing docs:
> 
> I apologize you have not received a response from the title company. Right now, the title company is stalled in sending any closing documents out because they have to wait for Disney to officially approve the 2018 dues to get an accurate amount for settlement as Disney requires them to be paid at closing. The DVC Condo Association is today when they usually approve them. *** should start emailing closing documents out again some time next week. They have contracts waived from November 10th to start, but they have pre-done a lot of contracts through end of November to send them out quickly once they get the approval.


wonder how some made it past estoppel and closed, and we wait?? Now we may have to wait till next week!?!?! This is nuts. I'm not even bothering emailing my agent tomorrow like she told me to, for what? For her to say ask me again next week? Blech.


----------



## John-DVC

momtwoboys said:


> wonder how some made it past estoppel and closed, and we wait?? Now we may have to wait till next week!?!?! This is nuts. I'm not even bothering emailing my agent tomorrow like she told me to, for what? For her to say ask me again next week? Blech.



Having similar issues. Rofr passed in sept and oct and neither contract has made it through yet.


----------



## momtwoboys

John-DVC said:


> Having similar issues. Rofr passed in sept and oct and neither contract has made it through yet.


wonder why??? I see some contracts fly through, and some are waiting like us.


----------



## NickBCV

John-DVC said:


> Having similar issues. Rofr passed in sept and oct and neither contract has made it through yet.


Wow...that would push me over the edge.  I just got an email from my title insurance co telling me Disney can take 2-3 weeks to issue estoppel .  Sounds like you are way over that on at least one.


----------



## momtwoboys

NickBCV said:


> Wow...that would push me over the edge.  I just got an email from my title insurance co telling me Disney can take 2-3 weeks to issue estoppel .  Sounds like you are way over that on at least one.


waaaay over!! we will be one month this sunday


----------



## momtwoboys

who the hell waits this long for a point summary from Disney??


----------



## NickBCV

momtwoboys said:


> who the hell waits this long for a point summary from Disney??


Apparently we do


----------



## momtwoboys

stressful


----------



## Goodwill234

We just passed ROFR, and now onto the E-Stoppel stage. Just a few questions, I guess I could email my broker but thought I'd get quicker responses here. 

Does the E-Stoppel paperwork to sign come through email or mail? Once that paper work comes in, do we wire the funds at the same time? I'm assuming I don't need to pay anything until the paperwork comes in, and that should be in around 3 weeks?


----------



## iheartglaciers

Goodwill234 said:


> We just passed ROFR, and now onto the E-Stoppel stage. Just a few questions, I guess I could email my broker but thought I'd get quicker responses here.
> 
> Does the E-Stoppel paperwork to sign come through email or mail? Once that paper work comes in, do we wire the funds at the same time? I'm assuming I don't need to pay anything until the paperwork comes in, and that should be in around 3 weeks?



I didn't get estoppel paperwork to sign, but once the title company gets that information from Disney, they prepare the closing documents.  Most companies will email that to you.  Then you sign and send the funds.  So you don't need to do anything until the title company sends you closing documents.  Some people have gotten it in as little as 1 week after ROFR, while others had to wait a month.


----------



## momtwoboys

iheartglaciers said:


> I didn't get estoppel paperwork to sign, but once the title company gets that information from Disney, they prepare the closing documents.  Most companies will email that to you.  Then you sign and send the funds.  So you don't need to do anything until the title company sends you closing documents.  Some people have gotten it in as little as 1 week after ROFR, while others had to wait a month.


or more than a month!!!


----------



## frabjous

momtwoboys said:


> or more than a month!!!



Well at least its not as long as waiting in line for flight of passage


----------



## momtwoboys

frabjous said:


> Well at least its not as long as waiting in line for flight of passage


which we wouldnt! wont get me on that!


----------



## cep101

Home: SSR
Offer made: 11/8
Offer countered & accepted: 11/8
Sent to ROFR: 11/10
Passed ROFR: 11/21
Closing docs received: 12/14
Closing docs sent back:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

We are working with Fidelity and have worked with them in the past. Their new title company is taking a long time to get the closing documents out.


----------



## NickBCV

cep101 said:


> Home: SSR
> Offer made: 11/8
> Offer countered & accepted: 11/8
> Sent to ROFR: 11/10
> Passed ROFR: 11/21
> Closing docs received: 12/14
> Closing docs sent back:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> We are working with Fidelity and have worked with them in the past. Their new title company is taking a long time to get the closing documents out.


Congrats.....we passed ROFR on 11/28 and we are still waiting for closing docs. Hopefully we are getting closer.


----------



## momtwoboys

NickBCV said:


> Congrats.....we passed ROFR on 11/28 and we are still waiting for closing docs. Hopefully we are getting closer.


ANNNNNY day now!!!


----------



## NickBCV

momtwoboys said:


> ANNNNNY day now!!!


HAHA....I guess I won't hold my breath


----------



## cep101

NickBCV said:


> Congrats.....we passed ROFR on 11/28 and we are still waiting for closing docs. Hopefully we are getting closer.





momtwoboys said:


> ANNNNNY day now!!!


Thanks! I would suggest nagging your agent to reach out to the title company. I had her do it three times because it seemed like the title company forgot about us. This morning was my third attempt, and "magically" after she reached out to them we got the closing documents.

You can also ask the title company yourself if you know what company it is. It should have been on the original documents you signed.


----------



## momtwoboys

cep101 said:


> Thanks! I would suggest nagging your agent to reach out to the title company. I had her do it three times because it seemed like the title company forgot about us. This morning was my third attempt, and "magically" after she reached out to them we got the closing documents.
> 
> You can also ask the title company yourself if you know what company it is. It should have been on the original documents you signed.


this was what exactly happened to us! Agent got short with me in an email, and then a few hours later VOILA the problem was told to us and then very next day came my closing docs.... which we signed and sent the check back within minutes! Now we are waiting to be notified of a closing


----------



## keaster

We passed ROFR November 27th and have not received closing docs yet. I'm now worried that with Christmas around the corner we won't get them until January


----------



## iheartglaciers

keaster said:


> We passed ROFR November 27th and have not received closing docs yet. I'm now worried that with Christmas around the corner we won't get them until January



I wouldn't be too worried about Christmas pushing it out until January, at least on the estoppel end (title company seems really variable).  On my BCV contract, I passed ROFR on 11/21 and got closing docs on 11/29 and that included Thanksgiving in between.  But my BWV contract is taking longer for estoppel (same title company).  I've heard Disney slows in December as they prepare MF statements for members.  It passed on 12/6 (though I think it actually passed 12/5) but the title company says they should have estoppel by early next week. 

So fingers crossed!!  The BWV contract is the one I need to book my 2018 vacation


----------



## keaster

iheartglaciers said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about Christmas pushing it out until January, at least on the estoppel end (title company seems really variable).  On my BCV contract, I passed ROFR on 11/21 and got closing docs on 11/29 and that included Thanksgiving in between.  But my BWV contract is taking longer for estoppel (same title company).  I've heard Disney slows in December as they prepare MF statements for members.  It passed on 12/6 (though I think it actually passed 12/5) but the title company says they should have estoppel by early next week.
> 
> So fingers crossed!!  The BWV contract is the one I need to book my 2018 vacation



Yes I keep telling myself not to get too worried. We do want to be closed by January 21st as that's the 11 month mark for booking Christmas at our new home at Aulani!


----------



## iheartglaciers

keaster said:


> Yes I keep telling myself not to get too worried. We do want to be closed by January 21st as that's the 11 month mark for booking Christmas at our new home at Aulani!



  Good luck!  You should be fine though... but I well know how hard it is to wait


----------



## scot@dvcstore

Estoppel is provided to the closing company after ROFR. Estoppel is used by the closing/title company to prepare closing documents. Hope this helps.


----------



## keaster

scot@dvcstore said:


> Estoppel is provided to the closing company after ROFR. Estoppel is used by the closing/title company to prepare closing documents. Hope this helps.



Thanks! I'm just a little worried that DVC is busy with preparing dues statements and estoppel will take longer than usual. And Christmas holidays are also creeping up!


----------



## shainky84

Home: AKV
Offer made: 11/1
Offer accepted: 11/2
Sent to ROFR: 11/3
Passed ROFR: 11/10
Closing docs received: 12/14 (annual dues to be paid in full, delayed waiting for DVC to approve dues rates for 2018)
Closing docs sent back: 12/18 (needed to wait until weekend to arrange signing; sent on Monday)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account


----------



## keaster

Our title company emailed today they got what the need from DVC and should send our closing docs via FedEx this week, yay!


----------



## NickBCV

And the wait continues......looks like we missed the quick wave when estoppel was being issued within a week of waiver of ROFR.  If my seller had only gotten their paperwork back on time rather than waiting a week.   

Downside of resale I guess.....the savings is worth it, but boy can it be frustrating.


----------



## iheartglaciers

NickBCV said:


> And the wait continues......looks like we missed the quick wave when estoppel was being issued within a week of waiver of ROFR.  If my seller had only gotten their paperwork back on time rather than waiting a week.
> 
> Downside of resale I guess.....the savings is worth it, but boy can it be frustrating.



I'm in the same boat as you... I'm at the two week mark for getting closing documents on the contract I need to book my 2018 trip.  My title company said they were expecting to hear back early this week, so I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get them today  

Speaking of waiting for the sellers... I got closing documents on my BCV contract in a week (including Thanksgiving!) and I'm still waiting for the sellers to send back their documents.  It's three weeks today!  It's a super stripped contract, so I'm not using the points anytime soon, but would like to finalize the whole thing.


----------



## NickBCV

iheartglaciers said:


> I'm in the same boat as you... I'm at the two week mark for getting closing documents on the contract I need to book my 2018 trip.  My title company said they were expecting to hear back early this week, so I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get them today
> 
> Speaking of waiting for the sellers... I got closing documents on my BCV contract in a week (including Thanksgiving!) and I'm still waiting for the sellers to send back their documents.  It's three weeks today!  It's a super stripped contract, so I'm not using the points anytime soon, but would like to finalize the whole thing.


Doesn't it make you crazy!  Either you want to sell or you don't.  Why make the buyer suffer because you cannot get motivated to sign your docs.  I know if I was selling...I'd get my signatures in as soon as possible.


----------



## Bing Showei

NickBCV said:


> Doesn't it make you crazy!  Either you want to sell or you don't.  Why make the buyer suffer because you cannot get motivated to sign your docs.  I know if I was selling...I'd get my signatures in as soon as possible.


Sadly, with the resale market, the seller is completely in the driver's seat. When we were going through the resale process, my constant concern was that the seller would back out. There is absolutely zero recourse should the seller suddenly decide not to sell. As a buyer, brokers have your deposit. As a seller, brokers have nothing. Often you'll see the same contract on several sites. Given the length of the resale process, I can imagine the sudden rise in prices lately giving some sellers pause, with buyers being taken along for the ride. 

I just wish there was more balance in the buyer/seller relationship; something more binding for both parties when signing a contract.


----------



## frabjous

Bing Showei said:


> Sadly, with the resale market, the seller is completely in the driver's seat. When we were going through the resale process, my constant concern was that the seller would back out. There is absolutely zero recourse should the seller suddenly decide not to sell. As a buyer, brokers have your deposit. As a seller, brokers have nothing. Often you'll see the same contract on several sites. Given the length of the resale process, I can imagine the sudden rise in prices lately giving some sellers pause, with buyers being taken along for the ride.
> 
> I just wish there was more balance in the buyer/seller relationship; something more binding for both parties when signing a contract.



They do incur a debt with the broker for the commission once they execute though. So unless they plan to stiff the broker and mess with their credit they would need the value to grow greater than that amount. Additionally they have to deal with balancing the points to leave on the contract to make it attractive and entice a sale and the amount to cover recurring maintenance fees.

That said I do wonder an incentive structure in the contract would help with delays. For example, buyer supplies X extra if the seller completes each action within Y time. The broker might not be willing to deal with the overhead of tracking that though.


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> They do incur a debt with the broker for the commission once they execute though. So unless they plan to stiff the broker and mess with their credit they would need the value to grow greater than that amount. Additionally they have to deal with balancing the points to leave on the contract to make it attractive and entice a sale and the amount to cover recurring maintenance fees.
> 
> That said I do wonder an incentive structure in the contract would help with delays. For example, buyer supplies X extra if the seller completes each action within Y time. The broker might not be willing to deal with the overhead of tracking that though.


I didn't realize they were on the hook for the commission when they sign.  That at least gives me hope this will progress because they now have skin in the game.


----------



## iheartglaciers

Title company got estoppel back today and sent along the closing documents   It took 2 weeks... double the time of the BCV contract, but I think Disney is slower this time of year with member dues.

Home: BWV
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 11/21
Offer accepted: 11/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/22
Passed ROFR: 12/5
Closing docs received: 12/19
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## regprincipal

UGH the wait is killing me...
We passed ROFR on 11/27.  Closing company said 20-30 days for estoppel.  I am jealous that I see others getting closing documents sooner then me


----------



## keaster

regprincipal said:


> UGH the wait is killing me...
> We passed ROFR on 11/27.  Closing company said 20-30 days for estoppel.  I am jealous that I see others getting closing documents sooner then me



I passed ROFR on 11/27 as well and still waiting, but as I said above the title company received estoppel from Disney on Monday. Unfortunately we got caught in the time period when DVC is busy processing dues...and for those of us closing after Dec. 2nd, dues must also be paid at closing so there is a wait for those to be finalized.

Also the title company we are using doesn't email closing documents but send them FedEx from Hawaii so even longer wait for us!


----------



## momtwoboys

iheartglaciers said:


> Title company got estoppel back today and sent along the closing documents   It took 2 weeks... double the time of the BCV contract, but I think Disney is slower this time of year with member dues.
> 
> Home: BWV
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 11/21
> Offer accepted: 11/21
> Sent to ROFR: 11/22
> Passed ROFR: 12/5
> Closing docs received: 12/19
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


our Estoppel was 32 days... pure insanity


----------



## iheartglaciers

momtwoboys said:


> our Estoppel was 32 days... pure insanity



There's definitely variance between title companies... but your case was extreme!!!  I'm so glad you finally got your papers though


----------



## momtwoboys

iheartglaciers said:


> There's definitely variance between title companies... but your case was extreme!!!  I'm so glad you finally got your papers though


OMG Me too! Now waiting to see the deed recorded so I can call Disney ASAP!


----------



## iheartglaciers

momtwoboys said:


> OMG Me too! Now waiting to see the deed recorded so I can call Disney ASAP!



When did you close?


----------



## momtwoboys

iheartglaciers said:


> When did you close?


friday....


----------



## iheartglaciers

momtwoboys said:


> friday....



Should be any day now!  Some people say they see their deed recorded the day after closing.  Although the information I got from the title company makes it seem like it would take much longer.


----------



## NickBCV

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/12
Offer accepted: 11/13
Sent to ROFR: 11/13
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received:12/20
Closing docs returned:12/20
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Closing docs received via email finally today!  Going to be sent out tonight....now lets see how fast the seller returns his.


----------



## momtwoboys

NickBCV said:


> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 11/12
> Offer accepted: 11/13
> Sent to ROFR: 11/13
> Passed ROFR: 11/27
> Closing docs received:12/20
> Closing docs returned:12/20
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Closing docs received via email finally today!  Going to be sent out tonight....now lets see how fast the seller returns his.


hell yeah! Finally.


----------



## iheartglaciers

NickBCV said:


> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 11/12
> Offer accepted: 11/13
> Sent to ROFR: 11/13
> Passed ROFR: 11/27
> Closing docs received:12/20
> Closing docs returned:12/20
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Closing docs received via email finally today!  Going to be sent out tonight....now lets see how fast the seller returns his.



Yay!  I just sent back my closing docs today too.  Fingers crossed we both close soon :-D


----------



## NickBCV

iheartglaciers said:


> Yay!  I just sent back my closing docs today too.  Fingers crossed we both close soon :-D


Keep hope alive!


----------



## John-DVC

NickBCV said:


> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 11/12
> Offer accepted: 11/13
> Sent to ROFR: 11/13
> Passed ROFR: 11/27
> Closing docs received:12/20
> Closing docs returned:12/20
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Closing docs received via email finally today!  Going to be sent out tonight....now lets see how fast the seller returns his.


Congrats glad it came through for you and momtwoboys. I’m still waiting.  Rofr passed sept and nov. neither has come through. With it being this close to Xmas I think the title office is closed so likely no progress. Hoping to book sept 18 holiday in Aulani hopefully will still be available.


----------



## momtwoboys

John-DVC said:


> Congrats glad it came through for you and momtwoboys. I’m still waiting.  Rofr passed sept and nov. neither has come through. With it being this close to Xmas I think the title office is closed so likely no progress. Hoping to book sept 18 holiday in Aulani hopefully will still be available.





John-DVC said:


> Congrats glad it came through for you and momtwoboys. I’m still waiting.  Rofr passed sept and nov. neither has come through. With it being this close to Xmas I think the title office is closed so likely no progress. Hoping to book sept 18 holiday in Aulani hopefully will still be available.


what is the reason you are waiting that long?? Someone has to know something?


----------



## John-DVC

momtwoboys said:


> what is the reason you are waiting that long?? Someone has to know something?



 I haven’t been checking in enough and I think it’s just been left at the bottom of the pile. I’ll keep pushing them after Christmas though can’t really let it go into February or I’ll be in the 7 month window.


----------



## Goodwill234

Update if you guys were interested! 

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 11/23
Offer accepted: 11/23 but paperwork sent 11/27 (due to holidays)
Sent to ROFR: 12/1
Passed ROFR: 12/13
Closing docs received: 12/22
Closing docs returned: 12/22 (plan on sending it back today if I can, but it's the last Friday before Christmas!) 
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## MommaBerd

We received our closing documents last Thursday (12/21). It was three weeks from passing ROFR, but that included Thanksgiving. I didn’t think it was an unreasonable timeframe. BUT after reading about the experiences of others here, I did email my broker on Thursday morning to inquire. Was it coincidence that I received closing documents that afternoon? Maybe. We expect to send our closing documents today.


----------



## keaster

Update!! Edited to add: And we likely won't be able to send these documents back for at least another week. We have to get notarization from US consulate so we booked an appointment online to go to the consulate January 5th.

Home: AUL
Offer made: 11/13
Offer countered & accepted: 11/13
Sent to ROFR: 11/20
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received: 12/27 (they were shipped 12/21. This title company doesn't email closing docs, sends them FedEx from Honolulu. Both Christmas and Boxing Day are holidays here in Canada, so a bit delayed receiving).
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## SuzGM84

So excited to leave the ROFR thread for the Estoppel thread!!

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/11
Offer accepted: 12/12
Sent to ROFR: 12/13
Passed ROFR: 12/27
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## NickBCV

John-DVC said:


> Congrats glad it came through for you and momtwoboys. I’m still waiting.  Rofr passed sept and nov. neither has come through. With it being this close to Xmas I think the title office is closed so likely no progress. Hoping to book sept 18 holiday in Aulani hopefully will still be available.


Waiting that long would have pushed me over the edge.  You are more patient than I am!  My closing docs were sent in last week and I emailed the title company to see if the seller has mailed their docs back yet and they said "not yet".  I suspected this was going to take awhile given my experience with the seller so far.  Why sell your contract if you are not motivated?  These people drive me crazy.  In some ways I think it is deliberate so I cannot rent out points that are set to expire on March 31, 2018 and cannot be banked as they are already banked points.

Frustrating....hopefully karma will come back on them.  In the meantime....we wait!


----------



## iheartglaciers

NickBCV said:


> Waiting that long would have pushed me over the edge.  You are more patient than I am!  My closing docs were sent in last week and I emailed the title company to see if the seller has mailed their docs back yet and they said "not yet".  I suspected this was going to take awhile given my experience with the seller so far.  Why sell your contract if you are not motivated?  These people drive me crazy.  In some ways I think it is deliberate so I cannot rent out points that are set to expire on March 31, 2018 and cannot be banked as they are already banked points.
> 
> Frustrating....hopefully karma will come back on them.  In the meantime....we wait!



I’m also waiting on the sellers for my BWV contract to return their closing documents.  We got them a little over a week ago.

I know they may have been slowed by the holiday, but I need this one to close so I can book my 2018 trip


----------



## NickBCV

iheartglaciers said:


> I’m also waiting on the sellers for my BWV contract to return their closing documents.  We got them a little over a week ago.
> 
> I know they may have been slowed by the holiday, but I need this one to close so I can book my 2018 trip


I feel your pain....to make matters worse, the title company put on the closing documents that they must be returned signed by January 31, 2018.  This for documents we received on 12/20/17....now that seems excessive.  Talk about enabling a slow seller to continue stalling the process.  For what it's worth I have NOT been impressed by Magic Vacation Title at all.  Between the slow or no responses to my emails unless I copy the broker, to continued failed promises and delays, if I am in the same boat in the future I will ask for another title company.


----------



## iheartglaciers

NickBCV said:


> For what it's worth I have NOT been impressed by Magic Vacation Title at all.  Between the slow or no responses to my emails unless I copy the broker, to continued failed promises and delays, if I am in the same boat in the future I will ask for another title company.



I have no comparison, but Jeffrey C. Sweet has been really great as a title company for my two resales.  Their turnaround times have been quick and they always answer my emails in an hour or so.


----------



## NickBCV

iheartglaciers said:


> I have no comparison, but Jeffrey C. Sweet has been really great as a title company for my two resales.  Their turnaround times have been quick and they always answer my emails in an hour or so.


I'd agree with that.  I worked through his office earlier this year on a contract that I made a bid on buying directly through the seller and they were super responsive and professional.  Unfortunately Disney exercised ROFR on that contract and my money was refunded...even that though was super quick with Jeffrey Sweet.


----------



## MommaBerd

WOOT!!! We're closed! I updated my original post, but included below.



MommaBerd said:


> Excited to be posting here!
> 
> Home: BCV
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 11/14
> Offer accepted: 11/14
> Sent to ROFR: 11/15
> Passed ROFR: 11/27
> Closing docs received: 12/21
> Closing docs returned: 12/27
> Closing: 12/29
> Deed recorded: 01/02
> Points in my account:


----------



## NickBCV

MommaBerd said:


> WOOT!!! We're closed! I updated my original post, but included below.


Congratulations!  Almost there now!


----------



## iheartglaciers

MommaBerd said:


> WOOT!!! We're closed! I updated my original post, but included below.



Congrats!!!!  I got my closing docs for the BWV contract on the 19th, but still waiting for the sellers to sign the closing docs :-(  I know they may be delayed by the holiday, but was hoping to close by the end of the year!


----------



## NickBCV

iheartglaciers said:


> Congrats!!!!  I got my closing docs for the BWV contract on the 19th, but still waiting for the sellers to sign the closing docs :-(  I know they may be delayed by the holiday, but was hoping to close by the end of the year!


It's a conspiracy!  Sellers are dragging their feet to make us all crazy!  The wait continues for me too!


----------



## MommaBerd

@iheartglaciers & @NickBCV - There's still time! And if not by the end of the year, just think of it as a great way to kick off the new year!


----------



## chadwick61

I've been away from the boards for the Holidays, but here is another data point. Doing this over the Holidays has stretched things out a tad as the sellers were traveling for Thanksgiving and we were over Christmas and New Years.


Home: BCV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/21
Offer accepted: 11/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/30 (Thanksgiving and slight seller delay)
Passed ROFR: 12/12
Closing docs received: 12/29
Closing docs returned: 1/2 (sellers have already arrived)
Closing:
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Ariel620

An extra step for second resale contract?  

So, my closing was last week (12/29) for my second resale purchase. Deed was recorded 1/3.  So i called member adminstration today to see if I could get the points in my account yet.  They said another day or so until they will have the info entered into their system.  However, she said that isn't the last step since my new resale contract has a different use year than my first, so she said I will need a new membership number and I will need to link that new number to my account, and it will then be 24-48 hrs until I can access my points online.  I've never heard of this before, and was really hoping to have my points by Friday since my window opens.


----------



## Goodwill234

Goodwill234 said:


> Update if you guys were interested!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 11/23
> Offer accepted: 11/23 but paperwork sent 11/27 (due to holidays)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/1
> Passed ROFR: 12/13
> Closing docs received: 12/22
> Closing docs returned: 12/26 (didn't get to sending it out until after Christmas, funds received 12/29)
> Closing: 01/04
> Deed Recorded: 01/05
> Points in my account: 01/18 (Supposedly we were already in the system as of 01/11)



Quick update, just got notice that our transaction has closed today! Now just waiting for the deed to be recorded and I'll update with our full experience and thoughts purchasing resale as a first timer, for anyone who's interested.


----------



## frabjous

Goodwill234 said:


> Quick update, just got notice that our transaction has closed today! Now just waiting for the deed to be recorded and I'll update with our full experience and thoughts purchasing resale as a first timer, for anyone who's interested.



Congrats!!


----------



## iheartglaciers

Can't wait until this is loaded and I can book our trip!!  

Home: BWV
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 11/21
Offer accepted: 11/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/22
Passed ROFR: 12/6
Closing docs received: 12/19
Closing docs returned: 12/20 (title company received the seller's docs on 1/4)
Closing: 1/5 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 11/12
> Offer accepted: 11/13
> Sent to ROFR: 11/13
> Passed ROFR: 11/27
> Closing docs received:12/20
> Closing docs returned:12/20
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Closing docs received via email finally today!  Going to be sent out tonight....now lets see how fast the seller returns his.


Still no return of docs by the seller.  I just notified broker and title company that if they do not close by the must close by date I am not granting an extension and I want a full refund of my deposit.  What a joke! If you are a seller and are serious about selling get your stuff returned.  Why tie up my money for months and stall on getting docs back.  Very bad experience.  I wish there was more recourse for prospective buyers!


----------



## frabjous

NickBCV said:


> Still no return of docs by the seller.  I just notified broker and title company that if they do not close by the must close by date I am not granting an extension and I want a full refund of my deposit.  What a joke! If you are a seller and are serious about selling get your stuff returned.  Why tie up my money for months and stall on getting docs back.  Very bad experience.  I wish there was more recourse for prospective buyers!



I hear you, but maybe they are traveling (or just getting back). It can be a pain to get a notary if you work long hours etc. They might have just seen the date and though, ok thats when I need to have it in by.


----------



## iheartglaciers

frabjous said:


> I hear you, but maybe they are traveling (or just getting back). It can be a pain to get a notary if you work long hours etc. They might have just seen the date and though, ok thats when I need to have it in by.



I do think that the close by date on the contract makes some sellers think they don't have to get the docs back until that date. Some probably don't realize how eagerly we're waiting for our points!

@NickBCV I hope you close soon!  The wait will be worth it for those pre-increase VGF points!


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> I hear you, but maybe they are traveling (or just getting back). It can be a pain to get a notary if you work long hours etc. They might have just seen the date and though, ok thats when I need to have it in by.


I would agree if this had not been the normal course of business for them.  When we agreed upon a price it took them 10 days to return the docs so it could be sent to ROFR.  I assumed it was sent immediately after we agreed on price but when it was taking so long to hear from Disney, I contacted the broker and they said it took sellers 10 days to get their docs back so submission to ROFR was delayed.


----------



## NickBCV

iheartglaciers said:


> I do think that the close by date on the contract makes some sellers think they don't have to get the docs back until that date. Some probably don't realize how eagerly we're waiting for our points!
> 
> @NickBCV I hope you close soon!  The wait will be worth it for those pre-increase VGF points!


I agree, but man is it tough waiting knowing there are 100 points on the contract I have to try and rent out before they expire on March 30, 2018.


----------



## iheartglaciers

NickBCV said:


> I agree, but man is it tough waiting knowing there are 100 points on the contract I have to try and rent out before they expire on March 30, 2018.



Agree!!!!  That is frustrating... fingers crossed you close soon!  I hope that your broker will contact the seller and give you an update.


----------



## frabjous

NickBCV said:


> I would agree if this had not been the normal course of business for them.  When we agreed upon a price it took them 10 days to return the docs so it could be sent to ROFR.  I assumed it was sent immediately after we agreed on price but when it was taking so long to hear from Disney, I contacted the broker and they said it took sellers 10 days to get their docs back so submission to ROFR was delayed.



I wonder if the broker would be willing to relay an incentive. Like an extra 100 bucks to the seller if the paperwork is returned within 24 hours. Although you are probably frustrated enough that you don't want to reward the delaying.


----------



## keaster

Update!! Got US consulate signatures today and sent back via FedEx today!

Home: AUL
Offer made: 11/13
Offer countered & accepted: 11/13
Sent to ROFR: 11/20
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received: 12/27 (they were shipped 12/21. This title company doesn't email closing docs, sends them FedEx from Honolulu. Both Christmas and Boxing Day are holidays here in Canada, so a bit delayed receiving).
Closing docs returned: 01/05 (via FedEx)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> I wonder if the broker would be willing to relay an incentive. Like an extra 100 bucks to the seller if the paperwork is returned within 24 hours. Although you are probably frustrated enough that you don't want to reward the delaying.


You are correct....I am not paying them a dime more.  The seller is two years behind on his dues.  If he wants the deal to fall through I'd be happy to see Disney foreclose.


----------



## frabjous

NickBCV said:


> You are correct....I am not paying them a dime more.  The seller is two years behind on his dues.  If he wants the deal to fall through I'd be happy to see Disney foreclose.



Wow. You would think in that situation they would be motivated. Although maybe its one of those things where they have to sell but don't want to, and so its hard to finally sign it.


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> Wow. You would think in that situation they would be motivated. Although maybe its one of those things where they have to sell but don't want to, and so its hard to finally sign it.


If that was the case, I am sympathetic but if it was me I’d be thankful someone was bailing me out and I’d do everything I could to help get them to close before the 100 points expire in March. 

I am not the one taking this from them, I am the one making sure they get something other than a foreclosure.  

But come 1/30 I am walking away. There comes a point you can’t help people and the only way they learn is through losing what they have.


----------



## iheartglaciers

NickBCV said:


> You are correct....I am not paying them a dime more.  The seller is two years behind on his dues.  If he wants the deal to fall through I'd be happy to see Disney foreclose.



Wow two years behind.  I assume they have to pay those back dues to close... I wonder if they’re having a hard time coming up with the money and that’s why they’re delaying the close.


----------



## NickBCV

iheartglaciers said:


> Wow two years behind.  I assume they have to pay those back dues to close... I wonder if they’re having a hard time coming up with the money and that’s why they’re delaying the close.


They don’t need to come up with the money. They are taking the dues owed from the proceeds I am using to pay for the contract. They get what is left over after all dues are paid.


----------



## iheartglaciers

NickBCV said:


> They don’t need to come up with the money. They are taking the dues owed from the proceeds I am using to pay for the contract. They get what is left over after all dues are paid.



Ohh I see, that makes sense.  Yeah so you’d think they’d want to get this done as fast as possible!


----------



## NickBCV

iheartglaciers said:


> Ohh I see, that makes sense.  Yeah so you’d think they’d want to get this done as fast as possible!


Unless they are purposefully trying to stall to keep me from renting points. Sort of a thought of, if we can’t use them you can’t either, but that is a terrible way to do things. Karma always comes back. I now hope they miss the 1/30 date and a foreclosure takes place. Spiteful yes, but I can’t help it.


----------



## mlp1933

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/18
Offer accepted: 12/18
Sent to ROFR: 12/20
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/30
Closing docs returned: 2/2
Closing: 2/7
Deed recorded:2/7
Points in my account:


----------



## mrsap

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/19
Offer accepted: 12/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/22
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:



Hope everything goes quickly for everyone!


----------



## .landry

Home: BLT
Title Company: Sterling Title
Offer made: 12/15
Offer accepted: 12/15
Sent to ROFR: 12/18
Passed ROFR: 12/28
Closing docs received: 1/5
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Bing Showei

.landry said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Sterling Title
> Offer made: 12/15
> Offer accepted: 12/15
> Sent to ROFR: 12/18
> Passed ROFR: 12/28
> Closing docs received: 1/5
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


Holy smokes. You're on track for some kind of record. This with Christmas and New Years thrown into the mix! [note to self: Sterling Title kills it]


----------



## sndral

NickBCV said:


> Unless they are purposefully trying to stall to keep me from renting points. Sort of a thought of, if we can’t use them you can’t either, but that is a terrible way to do things. Karma always comes back. I now hope they miss the 1/30 date and a foreclosure takes place. Spiteful yes, but I can’t help it.


Perhaps they borrowed to buy the contract and have to bring money to the table to pay off dues and the loan and of course the broker’s commission? Have you asked your broker whether seller’s have to make up a shortfall from the proceeds to close?


----------



## .landry

Bing Showei said:


> Holy smokes. You're on track for some kind of record. This with Christmas and New Years thrown into the mix! [note to self: Sterling Title kills it]



Right?!?!?!? Its bonkers. Id totally set my expectations to settle in for awhile while waiting!


----------



## .landry

sndral said:


> Perhaps they borrowed to buy the contract and have to bring money to the table to pay off dues and the loan and of course the broker’s commission? Have you asked your broker whether seller’s have to make up a shortfall from the proceeds to close?



OH BOY. what a disaster that would be. Im stressed out just thinking about being in that position.


----------



## NickBCV

sndral said:


> Perhaps they borrowed to buy the contract and have to bring money to the table to pay off dues and the loan and of course the broker’s commission? Have you asked your broker whether seller’s have to make up a shortfall from the proceeds to close?


Never thought of that. Does Disney require some money down when purchasing a contract or will they finance 100%?  If they do financing 100% that could be the case I suppose. It seems to make sense as they purchased their contract three years ago and only used one year of the points before going past due. Nice way to have Disney fund a vacation then never pay I guess. Also makes me wonder if that is the case why sell...probably costs less to just let Disney foreclose.


----------



## dreamerle22

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 10/26
Offer accepted: 10/27
Sent to ROFR: 11/2
Passed ROFR: 11/10
Closing docs received: 12/12
Closing docs returned: 12/20 (Delay in sending back immediately because our names were misspelled in the contract. Also, at this point the sellers still had not returned documents)
Closing: 12/29
Deed recorded: 1/2
Points in my account:


----------



## frabjous

NickBCV said:


> Never thought of that. Does Disney require some money down when purchasing a contract or will they finance 100%?  If they do financing 100% that could be the case I suppose. It seems to make sense as they purchased their contract three years ago and only used one year of the points before going past due. Nice way to have Disney fund a vacation then never pay I guess. Also makes me wonder if that is the case why sell...probably costs less to just let Disney foreclose.



You can calculate that by looking up their mortgage on occ (if they took one) and it will give you the amount. You can compare that to the cost for the original issuance of the deed.


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> You can calculate that by looking up their mortgage on occ (if they took one) and it will give you the amount. You can compare that to the cost for the original issuance of the deed.


No mortgage listed on the OCC website but interestingly enough they did pay the past due maintence fees and got a release from Disney on 12/20. I wonder what that means. Have they changed their mind and are now not interested in selling?  Gets more strange by the day.


----------



## frabjous

NickBCV said:


> No mortgage listed on the OCC website but interestingly enough they did pay the past due maintence fees and got a release from Disney on 12/20. I wonder what that means. Have they changed their mind and are now not interested in selling?  Gets more strange by the day.



That’s very strange. Did they think they had to or are they having a change of heart?


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> That’s very strange. Did they think they had to or are they having a change of heart?


This is the weirdest transaction ever.


----------



## mrsap

NickBCV said:


> This is the weirdest transaction ever.



I'm sorry you have to deal with this. Did you try calling your agent?


----------



## frabjous

mrsap said:


> I'm sorry you have to deal with this. Did you try calling your agent?



Yeah has the broker and/or title co indicated they are getting any response at all from the seller, or that they are being ignored?


----------



## NickBCV

mrsap said:


> I'm sorry you have to deal with this. Did you try calling your agent?


Multiple times. They just keep telling me the seller has not yet sent back papers but they think he will.


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> Yeah has the broker and/or title co indicated they are getting any response at all from the seller, or that they are being ignored?


They say he has been responsive to their emails. Although as of last week they sent another reminder and they have not gotten back to me with a response. I put them on notice that I am not granting any extensions. If we do not close by the must close date of 1/30 on the contract I want a full refund.


----------



## mrsap

NickBCV said:


> They say he has been responsive to their emails. Although as of last week they sent another reminder and they have not gotten back to me with a response. I put them on notice that I am not granting any extensions. If we do not close by the must close date of 1/30 on the contract I want a full refund.



Good for you! That’s crazy!!! They better give you back every cent!


----------



## frabjous

NickBCV said:


> They say he has been responsive to their emails. Although as of last week they sent another reminder and they have not gotten back to me with a response. I put them on notice that I am not granting any extensions. If we do not close by the must close date of 1/30 on the contract I want a full refund.



That’s a good sign at least. Maybe you will luck out and this guy is just a serial procrastinator. Would be funny if all that time he didn’t pay dues was just because he didn’t get around to it yet.


----------



## NickBCV

mrsap said:


> Good for you! That’s crazy!!! They better give you back every cent!


It's a shame though....we made plans for two trips this year and bought an annual pass after we passed ROFR thinking we could use these points.  If the sales does not go through I might buy new tickets and save the annual pass for a year we can go twice.  Definitely throws a monkey wrench into things though.


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> That’s a good sign at least. Maybe you will luck out and this guy is just a serial procrastinator. Would be funny if all that time he didn’t pay dues was just because he didn’t get around to it yet.


Normally I would not mind waiting a little longer except that he has 100 points on the contract that are expiring on March 30, 2018.  I was hoping to rent these points out but with only a little over two months remaining before the points expire I am not holding my breath that there will be anyone interested.


----------



## mrsap

NickBCV said:


> It's a shame though....we made plans for two trips this year and bought an annual pass after we passed ROFR thinking we could use these points.  If the sales does not go through I might buy new tickets and save the annual pass for a year we can go twice.  Definitely throws a monkey wrench into things though.



I’m sorry to hear that and that you have to deal with this!  Don’t give up on it yet... there’s still a chance.


----------



## NickBCV

mrsap said:


> I’m sorry to hear that and that you have to deal with this!  Don’t give up on it yet... there’s still a chance.


Thank you.....the seller has been such a pain so far that what I am hoping for is he paid he past due fees so he could rent out the points before the contract transfers to me, thinking he was going to scam me.  The contract has a provision that says if at the time of transfer any points are missing he has to compensate me at a cost of $18 per point or I can cancel the transaction.  I'd take $18 per point to reduce my cost of the contract.  Especially for points expiring in two months.


----------



## mrsap

NickBCV said:


> Thank you.....the seller has been such a pain so far that what I am hoping for is he paid he past due fees so he could rent out the points before the contract transfers to me, thinking he was going to scam me.  The contract has a provision that says if at the time of transfer any points are missing he has to compensate me at a cost of $18 per point or I can cancel the transaction.  I'd take $18 per point to reduce my cost of the contract.  Especially for points expiring in two months.



That’s funny, I actually just read that last night on my contract!! At least you’re protected!!!! I’m rooting for you!


----------



## frabjous

NickBCV said:


> Normally I would not mind waiting a little longer except that he has 100 points on the contract that are expiring on March 30, 2018.  I was hoping to rent these points out but with only a little over two months remaining before the points expire I am not holding my breath that there will be anyone interested.



Yeah it’s a jerky thing he is doing, especially considering you likely priced in those points with the purchase.

Do you have other points you could use to hold a mini vacation in place of  those March points? 

The contracts I’m waiting on in estoppel have banked points, which I also planned to rent, but I ended up planning a whole other trip this May using points I was planning on banking to the fall (and borrow a handful) to hold the trip, and will swap when the contract closes (fingeres crosses)


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> Yeah it’s a jerky thing he is doing, especially considering you likely priced in those points with the purchase.
> 
> Do you have other points you could use to hold a mini vacation in place of  those March points?
> 
> The contracts I’m waiting on in estoppel have banked points, which I also planned to rent, but I ended up planning a whole other trip this May using points I was planning on banking to the fall (and borrow a handful) to hold the trip, and will swap when the contract closes (fingeres crosses)


Yes I have a 250 point contract at BCV but I have already borrowed points from 2019 for our trip in April.  I could borrow more points for the Nov trip if push came to shove but that would eat all my points in 2019.  In a pinch though I could make it work.


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> Yeah it’s a jerky thing he is doing, especially considering you likely priced in those points with the purchase.
> 
> Do you have other points you could use to hold a mini vacation in place of  those March points?
> 
> The contracts I’m waiting on in estoppel have banked points, which I also planned to rent, but I ended up planning a whole other trip this May using points I was planning on banking to the fall (and borrow a handful) to hold the trip, and will swap when the contract closes (fingeres crosses)


Latest update....broker just emailed me saying the seller informed them that they sent the closing docs back yesterday.  We will see soon if they are being truthful.  The title company provided a FedEx overnight label when they sent the contracts out so we should know by the end of the week if he was honest or just playing games.


----------



## mrsap

NickBCV said:


> Latest update....broker just emailed me saying the seller informed them that they sent the closing docs back yesterday.  We will see soon if they are being truthful.  The title company provided a FedEx overnight label when they sent the contracts out so we should know by the end of the week if he was honest or just playing games.



Great news!!!!!!!!


----------



## frabjous

NickBCV said:


> Latest update....broker just emailed me saying the seller informed them that they sent the closing docs back yesterday.  We will see soon if they are being truthful.  The title company provided a FedEx overnight label when they sent the contracts out so we should know by the end of the week if he was honest or just playing games.



Woohoo congrats!!


----------



## kboo

@NickBCV, I am just catching up on all this drama! I hope this all closes quickly and easily for you, and that you can rent out the extra 100 points. I found out when we were signing our contract that the original owner of the contract had bought VGF direct in 2015, never paid dues or the mortgage, etc etc, and ultimately it was either foreclosed or there was some agreement where the owner turned the contract over to the lender. I suppose this buyer/owner may have gotten 1 good vacation out of the whole deal, but at what cost to their credit? (not to mention, who does such a thing anyway??) 

Anyway. I was very thankful that we were buying from the lender who already has clear title, so estoppel should be a breeze (not sure why it's taking longer than @.landry, LOL). But when I found all this out, I saw how it could have been a complete mess if this owner had tried to sell the contract while DVC and the lender were chasing them for dues and mortgage payments. And our purchase price just covers the principal on the loan - I'm sure there was interest and other stuff. So the lender is probably not even breaking even. (and now I know why the seller/lender refused to go any lower than they did).


----------



## NickBCV

kboo said:


> @NickBCV, I am just catching up on all this drama! I hope this all closes quickly and easily for you, and that you can rent out the extra 100 points. I found out when we were signing our contract that the original owner of the contract had bought VGF direct in 2015, never paid dues or the mortgage, etc etc, and ultimately it was either foreclosed or there was some agreement where the owner turned the contract over to the lender. I suppose this buyer/owner may have gotten 1 good vacation out of the whole deal, but at what cost to their credit? (not to mention, who does such a thing anyway??)
> 
> Anyway. I was very thankful that we were buying from the lender who already has clear title, so estoppel should be a breeze (not sure why it's taking longer than @.landry, LOL). But when I found all this out, I saw how it could have been a complete mess if this owner had tried to sell the contract while DVC and the lender were chasing them for dues and mortgage payments. And our purchase price just covers the principal on the loan - I'm sure there was interest and other stuff. So the lender is probably not even breaking even. (and now I know why the seller/lender refused to go any lower than they did).


Wow that is interesting.  I suspect we ran into something similar.  Makes you wonder if brokers should have a disclosure on listings stating that the contract is either past due or in foreclosure.  Probably not in their best interest as people who see that might not bid or present a low ball offer but I wish I had more information going in.


----------



## kboo

NickBCV said:


> Wow that is interesting.  I suspect we ran into something similar.  Makes you wonder if brokers should have a disclosure on listings stating that the contract is either past due or in foreclosure.  Probably not in their best interest as people who see that might not bid or present a low ball offer but I wish I had more information going in.


 Right - I am just lucky that we bought a contract AFTER all that went down! If I could do it over again, those are the contracts I'd buy - motivated seller, not emotionally or otherwise attached - it's a pure financial transaction for them. What's odd is that the contract had been listed for a while and not sold; I got it when they took a reduction but even then, I did not get the sense that anyone had made an offer on it. Or maybe something had just fallen through. The lender listed it 2 weeks after the last document on the OCC site transferring ownership to them.


----------



## hskrshawn

hskrshawn said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: Duncan Title
> Offer made: 11/17
> Offer countered & accepted: 11/17
> Sent to ROFR: 11/18
> Passed ROFR: 11/27
> Closing docs received: 12/12
> Closing docs returned: 12/13
> Closing: 12/19
> Deed recorded:12/20
> Points in my account: 1/8




From offer made to Points in account it was 52 days!  Is that a average timeframe?

We are pretty excited!

I called Disney this morning to add a 25 point direct contract with September use year and they said they didn't currently have anything, but they would get back with me once they do.


----------



## Nurse4kids

Home: SSR
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 12/23
Offer accepted: 12/22
Sent to ROFR: 12/27
Passed ROFR: 1/8
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

I love this title company.  They give you a username and password to check the progress. Didn’t have that with First American.


----------



## Nurse4kids

sndral said:


> Perhaps they borrowed to buy the contract and have to bring money to the table to pay off dues and the loan and of course the broker’s commission? Have you asked your broker whether seller’s have to make up a shortfall from the proceeds to close?



That happened to me with a contract I waited to close on from Oct.-December when the seller finally was in default.  I was awful waiting.  They were international sellers.


----------



## Nurse4kids

NickBCV said:


> Multiple times. They just keep telling me the seller has not yet sent back papers but they think he will.



They told me the SAME EXACT THING when I called.  And that they were doing all they could to answer the sellers questions. I hope your seller comes through for you.  I wonder if it was the same real eastate company.


----------



## NickBCV

Nurse4kids said:


> They told me the SAME EXACT THING when I called.  And that they were doing all they could to answer the sellers questions. I hope your seller comes through for you.  I wonder if it was the same real eastate company.


I am working with DVC resale market.  Still not feeling 100% confident.  If the seller did indeed send the docs yesterday like he told them, why hasn't my title company informed me of receipt given they provided him an overnight shipping label.  I will believe it's over when I see points in my account.  Until then the only day that matters is the January 30th must close by date.


----------



## iheartglaciers

NickBCV said:


> I am working with DVC resale market.  Still not feeling 100% confident.  If the seller did indeed send the docs yesterday like he told them, why hasn't my title company informed me of receipt given they provided him an overnight shipping label.  I will believe it's over when I see points in my account.  Until then the only day that matters is the January 30th must close by date.



Fingers crossed the title company has the docs now!  The title company I used was super responsive and kept me up to date on everything... although they didn't tell me when they received the docs, they did it together with the email notifying me of closing (basically saying they received both sets of docs and that the transaction was closed).  From me asking them, they basically got the docs and closed the next day.  So hopefully your title company will email you tomorrow with good news!


----------



## Nurse4kids

NickBCV said:


> I am working with DVC resale market.  Still not feeling 100% confident.  If the seller did indeed send the docs yesterday like he told them, why hasn't my title company informed me of receipt given they provided him an overnight shipping label.  I will believe it's over when I see points in my account.  Until then the only day that matters is the January 30th must close by date.



I am so sorry.  I know what you are going through and it stinks.


----------



## Nurse4kids

Does anyone know the order of ROFR and estoppel? Can they send both in at the same time?  I found out I passed ROFR today (happened yesterday) and I looked at my account at the title company and now it says estoppel received today (and it was sent the same time as the ROFR to Disney).  I am hoping it went that fast, but didn’t know it could happen simultaneously.  Hoping there isn’t a mistake or something.


----------



## Bing Showei

Nurse4kids said:


> Does anyone know the order of ROFR and estoppel? Can they send both in at the same time?  I found out I passed ROFR today (happened yesterday) and I looked at my account at the title company and now it says estoppel received today (and it was sent the same time as the ROFR to Disney).  I am hoping it went that fast, but didn’t know it could happen simultaneously.  Hoping there isn’t a mistake or something.


Usually estoppel will follow ROFR as no one wants to pay for an estoppel certificate for something that the Mouse ends up taking, which would render it moot.


----------



## NickBCV

iheartglaciers said:


> Fingers crossed the title company has the docs now!  The title company I used was super responsive and kept me up to date on everything... although they didn't tell me when they received the docs, they did it together with the email notifying me of closing (basically saying they received both sets of docs and that the transaction was closed).  From me asking them, they basically got the docs and closed the next day.  So hopefully your title company will email you tomorrow with good news!


That would be great.  I'm sure all the people on this board are tired of my purchase drama at this point too.  One way or another we are getting close to the finish line I suppose.


----------



## Nurse4kids

NickBCV said:


> That would be great.  I'm sure all the people on this board are tired of my purchase drama at this point too.  One way or another we are getting close to the finish line I suppose.



Not tired at all.  I totally understand, and when it gets that frustrating it helps to vent.  Hoping it all goes well!


----------



## frabjous

NickBCV said:


> That would be great.  I'm sure all the people on this board are tired of my purchase drama at this point too.



Not at all. I think your experience will help others who encounter something similar. They will have a better idea of what to expect and will have a point of reference with how their broker and title company handle it.


----------



## frabjous

As an example, I’m seriously considering asking for a shorter closing window when I make my next resale purchase.


----------



## jwhitty5

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 12/5
Offer accepted: 12/18
Sent to ROFR: 12/19
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> As an example, I’m seriously considering asking for a shorter closing window when I make my next resale purchase.


That would be great.  If that is an option I would do that for sure.  I can't understand why someone would need 45 days to send back closing docs, unless of course if it was an international seller.


----------



## NickBCV

Nurse4kids said:


> Not tired at all.  I totally understand, and when it gets that frustrating it helps to vent.  Hoping it all goes well!


Latest update.....since the seller supposedly sent the docs on Monday I reached out to the title company to see if they got anything today.  I figured since they supplied us both with an overnight fedex shipping label that it should have arrived by now.  The title company says that not only have they not received the docs they tried tracking the package using the tracking number on the label they provided and there is no indication that the label has been used as of yet.  I think it is one big lie at this point and I am going to have to get my money back after January 30 and start looking for a new contract.  What a poor experience.  I can tell you I am going to be wary of working with the broker again.....one would think they would vet the sellers a little better to determine if they actually have any interest in selling their contract.  How very sad.


----------



## Nurse4kids

NickBCV said:


> Latest update.....since the seller supposedly sent the docs on Monday I reached out to the title company to see if they got anything today.  I figured since they supplied us both with an overnight fedex shipping label that it should have arrived by now.  The title company says that not only have they not received the docs they tried tracking the package using the tracking number on the label they provided and there is no indication that the label has been used as of yet.  I think it is one big lie at this point and I am going to have to get my money back after January 30 and start looking for a new contract.  What a poor experience.  I can tell you I am going to be wary of working with the broker again.....one would think they would vet the sellers a little better to determine if they actually have any interest in selling their contract.  How very sad.



I had the same feeling when it was happening to me.  I felt like it wasn’t important to make the sale. My broker was Fidelity. I wondered if they actually told the seller all of the fees that would be owed at closing.  Once the papers were drawn up and the tax for international sellers was listed, they changed their mind I guess. It would have saved a lot of time and trouble if the sellers were informed.  When the seller finally was in default, no one notified me.  I just found a FedEx envelope laying on my porch with a check for the total purchase price.  It was over just like that.


----------



## momtwoboys

NickBCV said:


> Latest update.....since the seller supposedly sent the docs on Monday I reached out to the title company to see if they got anything today.  I figured since they supplied us both with an overnight fedex shipping label that it should have arrived by now.  The title company says that not only have they not received the docs they tried tracking the package using the tracking number on the label they provided and there is no indication that the label has been used as of yet.  I think it is one big lie at this point and I am going to have to get my money back after January 30 and start looking for a new contract.  What a poor experience.  I can tell you I am going to be wary of working with the broker again.....one would think they would vet the sellers a little better to determine if they actually have any interest in selling their contract.  How very sad.


OH god hope things get squared away soon, or you can get your deposit back at the end of the month and start over in a smoother contract! So sorry!


----------



## frabjous

NickBCV said:


> Latest update.....since the seller supposedly sent the docs on Monday I reached out to the title company to see if they got anything today.  I figured since they supplied us both with an overnight fedex shipping label that it should have arrived by now.  The title company says that not only have they not received the docs they tried tracking the package using the tracking number on the label they provided and there is no indication that the label has been used as of yet.  I think it is one big lie at this point and I am going to have to get my money back after January 30 and start looking for a new contract.  What a poor experience.  I can tell you I am going to be wary of working with the broker again.....one would think they would vet the sellers a little better to determine if they actually have any interest in selling their contract.  How very sad.



The thing I don’t understand is what he has to gain by lying about this. The broker bothers him less? ...


----------



## mrsap

NickBCV said:


> Latest update.....since the seller supposedly sent the docs on Monday I reached out to the title company to see if they got anything today.  I figured since they supplied us both with an overnight fedex shipping label that it should have arrived by now.  The title company says that not only have they not received the docs they tried tracking the package using the tracking number on the label they provided and there is no indication that the label has been used as of yet.  I think it is one big lie at this point and I am going to have to get my money back after January 30 and start looking for a new contract.  What a poor experience.  I can tell you I am going to be wary of working with the broker again.....one would think they would vet the sellers a little better to determine if they actually have any interest in selling their contract.  How very sad.



Ughh... I’m so sorry to hear that. You still have time though so don’t give up on it yet.


----------



## kboo

NickBCV said:


> Latest update.....since the seller supposedly sent the docs on Monday I reached out to the title company to see if they got anything today.  I figured since they supplied us both with an overnight fedex shipping label that it should have arrived by now.  The title company says that not only have they not received the docs they tried tracking the package using the tracking number on the label they provided and there is no indication that the label has been used as of yet.  I think it is one big lie at this point and I am going to have to get my money back after January 30 and start looking for a new contract.  What a poor experience.  I can tell you I am going to be wary of working with the broker again.....one would think they would vet the sellers a little better to determine if they actually have any interest in selling their contract.  How very sad.



Ugh. I am so sorry. That is awful.


----------



## NickBCV

Nurse4kids said:


> I had the same feeling when it was happening to me.  I felt like it wasn’t important to make the sale. My broker was Fidelity. I wondered if they actually told the seller all of the fees that would be owed at closing.  Once the papers were drawn up and the tax for international sellers was listed, they changed their mind I guess. It would have saved a lot of time and trouble if the sellers were informed.  When the seller finally was in default, no one notified me.  I just found a FedEx envelope laying on my porch with a check for the total purchase price.  It was over just like that.


What an awful experience....the broker didn't even have the decency to inform you they were sending back the deposit.  Perhaps because there are so many willing buyers the brokers have decided that customer service does not matter.  That is unfortunate as I would be hesitant to deal with any broker/title company that I had a poor experience with previously.


----------



## NickBCV

frabjous said:


> The thing I don’t understand is what he has to gain by lying about this. The broker bothers him less? ...


Your guess is as good as mine.  This has made no sense from the beginning.


----------



## mrsap

Nurse4kids said:


> I had the same feeling when it was happening to me.  I felt like it wasn’t important to make the sale. My broker was Fidelity. I wondered if they actually told the seller all of the fees that would be owed at closing.  Once the papers were drawn up and the tax for international sellers was listed, they changed their mind I guess. It would have saved a lot of time and trouble if the sellers were informed.  When the seller finally was in default, no one notified me.  I just found a FedEx envelope laying on my porch with a check for the total purchase price.  It was over just like that.



I would not have handled that calmly..... Think Kylo Ren!!!


----------



## NickBCV

I just received an email from my title company that they received the sellers closing docs this morning.  Could it be that I was just dealing with the most non-motivated seller all along?  Here is hoping for a fast close and points in my account!  Thanks for hanging in there with me everybody!  The support carried me through the tormenting wait!!


----------



## kboo

NickBCV said:


> I just received an email from my title company that they received the sellers closing docs this morning.  Could it be that I was just dealing with the most non-motivated seller all along?  Here is hoping for a fast close and points in my account!  Thanks for hanging in there with me everybody!  The support carried me through the tormenting wait!!



That is awesome!! Congratulations!


----------



## Nurse4kids

NickBCV said:


> I just received an email from my title company that they received the sellers closing docs this morning.  Could it be that I was just dealing with the most non-motivated seller all along?  Here is hoping for a fast close and points in my account!  Thanks for hanging in there with me everybody!  The support carried me through the tormenting wait!!


Thank goodness! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Nurse4kids

Just checked my account on the title company’s website.  Looks like it is getting closer to closing time!  Deed prepared just waiting on the Title paperwork!  Hope to get the closing paperwork emailed to me soon!


Deed Prepared/Received 1/11/2018
Title Commit Ordered 1/9/2018
Deed/Transfer Docs Ordered 1/9/2018
ROFR Waiver Received 1/8/2018
ROFR Waiver Requested 12/26/2017
Estoppel Rcvd n Verified 1/9/2018
Estoppel Ordered 12/26/2017
Original Deed Rcvd n Verified 12/26/2017
Deposit Received 12/27/2017
Sellers Contract Received 12/26/2017
Buyers Contract Received 12/26/2017


----------



## NickBCV

Nurse4kids said:


> Thank goodness! I am so happy for you!


Thanks all....best wishes for a speedy close to those still waiting as well.


----------



## laura mason

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/4
Offer accepted: 12/4
Sent to ROFR: 12/6
Passed ROFR: 12/22
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## NickBCV

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/12
Offer accepted: 11/13
Sent to ROFR: 11/13
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received:12/20
Closing docs returned:12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 1/11
Closing: 1/12
Deed recorded: 1/12
Points in my account:  Waiting patiently


----------



## mrsap

NickBCV said:


> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 11/12
> Offer accepted: 11/13
> Sent to ROFR: 11/13
> Passed ROFR: 11/27
> Closing docs received:12/20
> Closing docs returned:12/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 1/11
> Closing: 1/12
> Deed recorded: 1/12
> Points in my account:  Waiting patiently



So happy for you!!!


----------



## frabjous

NickBCV said:


> I just received an email from my title company that they received the sellers closing docs this morning.  Could it be that I was just dealing with the most non-motivated seller all along?  Here is hoping for a fast close and points in my account!  Thanks for hanging in there with me everybody!  The support carried me through the tormenting wait!!



Congrats! I am glad it finally came together for you.


----------



## SuzGM84

Updated since we received our closing docs on Friday.  Took a little longer that I would have liked.  Also a little annoyed with the title/escrow agent and her lack of response to VM.  Hopefully though its all smooth sailing from here on out.

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/11
Offer accepted: 12/12
Sent to ROFR: 12/13
Passed ROFR: 12/27
Closing docs received: 1/12
Closing docs returned: 1/15 (dropped in FedEx on 1/14 for pick up on Monday)
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## laura mason

Finally have an update!  Hopefully the seller returns their docs quickly and the deed can get recorded quickly.  I need these points are added to my account ASAP so I can book our December 2018 trip!  The 11 month window has already opened and waiting is giving me anxiety!

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/4/17
Offer accepted: 12/4/17
Sent to ROFR: 12/6/17
Passed ROFR: 12/22/17
Closing docs received: 1/16/18
Closing docs returned: 1/17/18
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## kboo

laura mason said:


> Finally have an update!  Hopefully the seller returns their docs quickly and the deed can get recorded quickly.  I need these points are added to my account ASAP so I can book our December 2018 trip!  The 11 month window has already opened and waiting is giving me anxiety!
> 
> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/4/17
> Offer accepted: 12/4/17
> Sent to ROFR: 12/6/17
> Passed ROFR: 12/22/17
> Closing docs received: 1/16/18
> Closing docs returned: 1/17/18
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



We are also using Magic Vacation Title, and you passed ROFR 2 days before us, so here's hoping that our closing docs will be coming soon too! Not because we have any urgency, but I just want to be done and have the points in my account!


----------



## mrsap

laura mason said:


> Finally have an update!  Hopefully the seller returns their docs quickly and the deed can get recorded quickly.  I need these points are added to my account ASAP so I can book our December 2018 trip!  The 11 month window has already opened and waiting is giving me anxiety!
> 
> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/4/17
> Offer accepted: 12/4/17
> Sent to ROFR: 12/6/17
> Passed ROFR: 12/22/17
> Closing docs received: 1/16/18
> Closing docs returned: 1/17/18
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



DH and I are totally feeling the anxiety!!!! We have to use our new points (once we close) before October and we’d like to use them to extend our July trip! The resort choices are dwindling quickly!!! We’re on Day 12 since ROFR passing, same title. I hope it goes quickly, but doesn’t seem like this is a quick process!!!


----------



## frabjous

kboo said:


> We are also using Magic Vacation Title, and you passed ROFR 2 days before us, so here's hoping that our closing docs will be coming soon too! Not because we have any urgency, but I just want to be done and have the points in my account!



Recently I followed up on mine and found out that my purchase had already gotten the estoppel (not sure when they got it, they didn't notify me, were waiting on a from from the seller (I think thats been done now)), and now waiting for closing docs.  You might want to check in.


----------



## kboo

frabjous said:


> Recently I followed up on mine and found out that my purchase had already gotten the estoppel (not sure when they got it, they didn't notify me, were waiting on a from from the seller (I think thats been done now)), and now waiting for closing docs.  You might want to check in.



Thanks, I will check in! 

What were they waiting on from the seller? And are you using Magic Vacation Title too? 

I can't imagine estoppel can take that long - the contract I'm buying was actually foreclosed and I'm buying it from the mortgage lender. So they should know exactly what they're selling!


----------



## frabjous

kboo said:


> Thanks, I will check in!
> 
> What were they waiting on from the seller? And are you using Magic Vacation Title too?
> 
> I can't imagine estoppel can take that long - the contract I'm buying was actually foreclosed and I'm buying it from the mortgage lender. So they should know exactly what they're selling!



Yes, I'm working with *** as well. They were just missing the seller's escrow auth form, and needed that before they can create the closing docs. 

Good luck!


----------



## frabjous

kboo said:


> I can't imagine estoppel can take that long - the contract I'm buying was actually foreclosed and I'm buying it from the mortgage lender. So they should know exactly what they're selling!



Yeah I figured yours would have been done super fast! The lender probably wants to get that off their books quickly.


----------



## Networth

Home: VGF
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/2
Offer accepted: 1/2
Sent to ROFR: 1/8
Passed ROFR: 1/16
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Goodwill234

Update if you guys were interested!

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 11/23
Offer accepted: 11/23 but paperwork sent 11/27 (due to holidays)
Sent to ROFR: 12/1
Passed ROFR: 12/13
Closing docs received: 12/22
Closing docs returned: 12/26 (didn't get to sending it out until after Christmas, funds received 12/29)
Closing: 01/04
Deed Recorded: 01/05
Points in my account: 01/18 (Supposedly we were already in the system as of 01/11)

All in all I thought the process went pretty smoothly. If it wasn't for the holidays in between I think we would've closed faster. I was a bit worried about the re-sale company we were using and the title company, but they were actually pretty good to work with. We also received a 30 dollar refund cheque. I wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I'm back with another purchase! This time for a WDW DVC (we have two contracts at VGC):

Home: BLT
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/17
Offer accepted: 1/17
Sent to ROFR: 1/18
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Points in my account:

I'll update as the info comes in. Both my VGC add-on resale purchase last January and this purchase are a direct result of falling in love with RunDisney half marathons. I'm seriously addicted


----------



## kboo

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/7
Offer accepted: 12/7
Sent to ROFR: 12/11
Passed ROFR: 12/24 (!Sunday!)
Closing docs received:1/19
Closing docs returned:1/22
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Just got closing docs - too late to go to the bank to get the certified check. Happy weekend to me!!

(argh, just noticed an error in the deed. phooey)


----------



## keaster

kboo said:


> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/7
> Offer accepted: 12/7
> Sent to ROFR: 12/11
> Passed ROFR: 12/24 (!Sunday!)
> Closing docs received:1/19
> Closing docs returned:1/22
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Just got closing docs - too late to go to the bank to get the certified check. Happy weekend to me!!
> 
> (argh, just noticed an error in the deed. phooey)



Oh no what was the mistake?


----------



## kboo

keaster said:


> Oh no what was the mistake?


They didn't say "tenants in the entirety," and they did say "husband and wife," which I'd prefer not to have, and in any event mixed up the order so my husband is the wife and I'm the husband.

The tenants in the entirety thing is sorta important.


----------



## chadwick61

kboo said:


> They didn't say "tenants in the entirety," and they did say "husband and wife," which I'd prefer not to have, and in any event mixed up the order so my husband is the wife and I'm the husband.
> 
> The tenants in the entirety thing is sorta important.


Yeah, that might be worth sorting out. I didn't even notice a husband/wife term in our contract, but the other thread certainly has brought up some interesting thoughts on that in contracts like these.

At least you aren't in a hurry to make a reservation. We were 4 days past our 11 month window when we finally got points and I was sweating each time I logged in and saw less and less availability.


----------



## kboo

chadwick61 said:


> Yeah, that might be worth sorting out. I didn't even notice a husband/wife term in our contract, but the other thread certainly has brought up some interesting thoughts on that in contracts like these.
> 
> At least you aren't in a hurry to make a reservation. We were 4 days past our 11 month window when we finally got points and I was sweating each time I logged in and saw less and less availability.



Ha! yes, those terms are rather important to me....

Our BLT contract was like that - by the time points were in our account (9 months out), we didn't even have full availability in a LV studio, let alone a standard studio or 1BR. Through use of the wait list and lots of stalking, we were able to book our week in a LV studio, then switch to a BW 1br p/g (at 7 mo) and then back to a 1BR std at BLT, finishing about 4.5 months out. A nail biter for sure.


----------



## pineapplepalms

kboo said:


> They didn't say "tenants in the entirety," and they did say "husband and wife," which I'd prefer not to have, and in any event mixed up the order so my husband is the wife and I'm the husband.
> 
> The tenants in the entirety thing is sorta important.



Question - my understanding when we bought direct based on talking to the lawyer was that in the state of Florida, titling as "husband and wife" is de facto tenancy by the entirety. They had pre-filled it out that way and that's what he said when I asked about it. I found similar information when searching online... I'm not a lawyer though. Just wondering if your understanding is different?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

kboo said:


> Ha! yes, those terms are rather important to me....
> 
> Our BLT contract was like that - by the time points were in our account (9 months out), we didn't even have full availability in a LV studio, let alone a standard studio or 1BR. Through use of the wait list and lots of stalking, we were able to book our week in a LV studio, then switch to a BW 1br p/g (at 7 mo) and then back to a 1BR std at BLT, finishing about 4.5 months out. A nail biter for sure.


 This doesn't bode well for me if my BLT comes through. I'll be about 8 months out if timing is typical. Oh well. Counting chickens at this point.


----------



## kboo

pineapplepalms said:


> Question - my understanding when we bought direct based on talking to the lawyer was that in the state of Florida, titling as "husband and wife" is de facto tenancy by the entirety. They had pre-filled it out that way and that's what he said when I asked about it. I found similar information when searching online... I'm not a lawyer though. Just wondering if your understanding is different?



If one only says “husband and wife” then the default ownership is tenants by the entirety. But it is just as legitimate to simply take title as “tenants in the entirety” without mentioning marital status or gender identity, and is more precise in any event. (And they identified me incorrectly as husband and DH as wife, so if they’re going to have to fix it anyway, they might as well use the legal term.)



CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> This doesn't bode well for me if my BLT comes through. I'll be about 8 months out if timing is typical. Oh well. Counting chickens at this point.



When are you looking at? I was able to get what I wanted through stalking and using the wait list. Not as easy as just booking it, but it was a good way to learn how the system works...


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

kboo said:


> When are you looking at? I was able to get what I wanted through stalking and using the wait list. Not as easy as just booking it, but it was a good way to learn how the system works...


I'll be looking at race weekends in November and January. I'm looking for 1-bedrooms so I guess we'll see. I was kind of figuring we'd probably only be able to get AKL Savanna for November. I'm hoping to be able to get BLT for Marathon weekend in January though. I've been pretty lucky with waitlist in my VGC bookings between 7 and 11 months (in other words before the floodgates open, LOL). Hopefully that will continue, but I won't count on it.


----------



## NickBCV

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/12
Offer accepted: 11/13
Sent to ROFR: 11/13
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received:12/20
Closing docs returned:12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 1/11
Closing: 1/12
Deed recorded: 1/12
Points in my account:  1/19
Extra Points Rented: 1/19 using Disboards

Good luck to all those still in the process of closing!!


----------



## mrsap

NickBCV said:


> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 11/12
> Offer accepted: 11/13
> Sent to ROFR: 11/13
> Passed ROFR: 11/27
> Closing docs received:12/20
> Closing docs returned:12/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 1/11
> Closing: 1/12
> Deed recorded: 1/12
> Points in my account:  1/19
> Extra Points Rented: 1/19 using Disboards
> 
> Good luck to all those still in the process of closing!!



Congrats! Happy it all worked out for you! Did your points just appear in your account or did you have to call? Thanks!


----------



## NickBCV

mrsap said:


> Congrats! Happy it all worked out for you! Did your points just appear in your account or did you have to call? Thanks!


Had to call three times. On the third time they said I must be very lucky and they posted my points while I was in the phone with them.


----------



## nikerbokers

Home: VGC
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/11
Offer countered & accepted: 12/12
Sent to ROFR: 12/18
Passed ROFR: 12/27 (awesome!)
Closing docs received: STILL waiting...
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

I'm on day 27 of waiting for Disney to issue the Estoppel so we can start closing. I'm guessing I'm looking at another month and a half until points are in my account. I just want to book my October trip...


----------



## mrsap

Day 19 since passing ROFR. I really don’t like all this waiting. How’s everyone else holding up?


----------



## Unit3875

Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/20
Offer countered & accepted: 12/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/21
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/23
Closing docs returned: 1/24
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## keaster

Yay update finally finished!

Home: AUL
Offer made: 11/13
Offer countered & accepted: 11/13
Sent to ROFR: 11/20
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received: 12/27 (they were shipped 12/21. This title company doesn't email closing docs, sends them FedEx from Honolulu. Both Christmas and Boxing Day are holidays here in Canada, so a bit delayed receiving).
Closing docs returned: 01/05 (via FedEx. Had to have a US consulate member notarize them thus the wait to send back)
Closing: 01/11
Deed recorded: 01/11
Points in my account: 01/24


----------



## kboo

kboo said:


> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/7
> Offer accepted: 12/7
> Sent to ROFR: 12/11
> Passed ROFR: 12/24 (!Sunday!)
> Closing docs received:1/19
> Closing docs returned:1/22
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Just got closing docs - too late to go to the bank to get the certified check. Happy weekend to me!!
> 
> (argh, just noticed an error in the deed. phooey)



Happy to report they're fixing the deed and we should be closed in the next 48 hours. Yay!


----------



## nikerbokers

nikerbokers said:


> Home: VGC
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 12/11
> Offer countered & accepted: 12/12
> Sent to ROFR: 12/18
> Passed ROFR: 12/27 (awesome!)
> Closing docs received: STILL waiting...
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> I'm on day 27 of waiting for Disney to issue the Estoppel so we can start closing. I'm guessing I'm looking at another month and a half until points are in my account. I just want to book my October trip...



Emailed my resale agent asking if the title company was going to let me know when they received. She emailed title and what a surprise that they said they will send the closing docs today. How long was FA sitting on this?! Ugh either way hope to have that tracking number today.


----------



## laura mason

We are closed and recorded!!!!  Now waiting [im]patiently for the points to be added to our account!  We already have a BLT contract with the same use year so I'm hoping it won't be too long before I see the points added and I can book our December trip. 

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/4/17
Offer accepted: 12/4/17
Sent to ROFR: 12/6/17
Passed ROFR: 12/24/17
Closing docs received: 1/16/18
Closing docs returned: 1/17/18
Closing: 1/25/18
Deed recorded: 1/25/18
Points in my account:


----------



## kboo

Well that was fast... I wasn't going to start checking the comptroller site until next week... 

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/7
Offer accepted: 12/7
Sent to ROFR: 12/11
Passed ROFR: 12/24 (!Sunday!)
Closing docs received:1/19
Closing docs returned:1/22
Seller returned closing docs: 1/23 (?)
Closing:1/23 (deed dated 1/22; Title co received our check 1/23)
Deed recorded: 1/25
Points in my account:


----------



## mrsap

I have an update! Almost there!!

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/19
Offer accepted: 12/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/22
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/29
Closing docs returned: 1/30
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## mbwhitti

Excited to move on to the Estoppel forum!!

Home: BWV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/16
Offer countered & accepted: 1/16
Sent to ROFR: 1/17
Passed ROFR: 1/30
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## hlhlaw07

Home: SSR
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/29
Offer accepted: 12/29
Sent to ROFR: 1/2
Passed ROFR: 1/12
Closing docs received: 2/2
Closing docs returned: 2/3 (unless the world ends tonight)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## mrsap

Updating...

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/19
Offer accepted: 12/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/22
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/29
Closing docs returned: 1/30
Closing: 2/2
Deed recorded: 2/2
Points in my account:


----------



## kboo

Final update!

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/7
Offer accepted: 12/7
Sent to ROFR: 12/11
Passed ROFR: 12/24 (!Sunday!)
Closing docs received:1/19
Closing docs returned:1/22
Seller returned closing docs: 1/23 (?)
Closing:1/23 (deed dated 1/22; Title co received our check 1/23)
Deed recorded: 1/25
Membership showing in my dashboard:  2/2 (but 0 points)
Points in my account:2/5


----------



## laura mason

Finally all done!!!!!

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/4/17
Offer accepted: 12/4/17
Sent to ROFR: 12/6/17
Passed ROFR: 12/24/17
Closing docs received: 1/16/18
Closing docs returned: 1/17/18
Closing: 1/25/18
Deed recorded: 1/25/18
Disney notified of transfer: 1/26/18
Contract transferred to my account: 2/2/18
Points in my account: 2/5/18


----------



## mrsap

laura mason said:


> Finally all done!!!!!
> 
> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/4/17
> Offer accepted: 12/4/17
> Sent to ROFR: 12/6/17
> Passed ROFR: 12/24/17
> Closing docs received: 1/16/18
> Closing docs returned: 1/17/18
> Closing: 1/25/18
> Deed recorded: 1/25/18
> Disney notified of transfer: 1/26/18
> Contract transferred to my account: 2/2/18
> Points in my account: 2/5/18



Congrats!!!


----------



## Roguez

YAY!! passed ROFR today, looks like this is were I belong for the next little while... 

*Home:* OKW
*Title Company:* Magic Vacation Title
*Offer made:* 1/20
*Offer accepted:* 1/20
*Sent to ROFR:* 1/23
*Passed ROFR:* 2/7
*Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:*


----------



## pkrieger2287

Hey Everyone - Excited to join this next step of the process!

Home: AKV
Title Company: 
Offer made: 1/24
Offer countered & accepted: 1/24
Sent to ROFR: 1/25
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## mbwhitti

pkrieger2287 said:


> Hey Everyone - Excited to join this next step of the process!



Welcome to the next step of waiting, lol. I am for sure not the most patient person but this wait has been a bit more bearable than the ROFR wait.


----------



## crazyventures

We were given a a 3 week estimate to receive our closing documents. 

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer accepted: 1/23
Sent to ROFR: 1/24
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/9
Offer countered & accepted: 1/9
Sent to ROFR: 1/10
Passed ROFR: 1/23
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Ugh!  There was so much excitement with making offers and waiting on ROFR that this wait seems endless!  My contract has some banked points that will expire and I'm hoping to use them this fall so I hope things progress soon!

Laurie


----------



## XOXOTigger

Trying to patiently wait...

Home: BLT
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/18
Offer countered & accepted: 1/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/22
Passed ROFR: 2/6
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Mskcl131

Home: AKV
Title Company: Duncan Title & Escrow
Offer made: 1/9
Offer countered & accepted: 1/9
Sent to ROFR: 1/10
Passed ROFR: 1/22
Closing docs received: 2/2
Closing docs returned:2/6
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## BackThatCassUp

Hi everyone! Forgot to post this sooner! Excited to finally become a DVC member!!!

Home: AKV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/15
Offer accepted: 1/15
Sent to ROFR: 1/17
Passed ROFR: 1/30
Closing docs received: patiently waiting!!
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## igrsod

Question, why does it seem to take about a month between passing ROFR and getting closing documents?  Just curious.


----------



## iheartglaciers

igrsod said:


> Question, why does it seem to take about a month between passing ROFR and getting closing documents?  Just curious.



Last time the title company said after ROFR they request a point and fee verification from Disney (estoppel) before they can create the closing docs. In November I had a contract where there was just one week between passing and getting closing docs.  I had another contract take two weeks in December.  But I guess it can take up to 3-4 weeks.


----------



## kboo

iheartglaciers said:


> Last time the title company said after ROFR they request a point and fee verification from Disney (estoppel) before they can create the closing docs. In November I had a contract where there was just one week between passing and getting closing docs.  I had another contract take two weeks in December.  But I guess it can take up to 3-4 weeks.



Also, one would think that the time it takes for estoppel might be related to something about the contract itself, but no. My most recent contract took about 25 days for estoppel, and it was a contract I bought from a lender that had foreclosed on the contract, and Disney had already ok'd the foreclosure (i.e. didn't take it themselves) and the contract itself was the subject of litigation - so it wasn't like anyone was able to use the points or mess with the contract. Actually, come to think of it, I think my first contract with a private seller took less time (only slightly) for both ROFR and estoppel. Go figure.


----------



## mrsap

Wanted to give my final update! Hope everyone gets done ASAP!

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/19
Offer accepted: 12/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/22
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/29
Closing docs returned: 1/30
Closing: 2/2
Deed recorded: 2/2
Points in my account: 2/10


----------



## JessicaA

Home: AKV
Title Company: First American Title
Offer Made: 11/25
Counter Offer Accepted: 12/3
Sent to ROFR: 12/6
Passed ROFR: 12/22
Closing Docs received: 1/25
Closing Docs returned: 1/29
Seller returned closing docs: 1/31
Closing: 2/9
Deed Recording: 2/12
Point in my account:


Can't wait for my points to be added already.  I have points that will expire by June..


----------



## TonyaG83

In the middle of 2 transactions (selling/buying)

*Selling:*
FORMER Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Buyer's Offer made: 12/21
Offer accepted: 12/21
Sent to ROFR: 12/26
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/31
Closing docs returned: 2/13 (I was out of town, and a Foreign Seller)
Closing: 2/15
Deed recorded: 2/15
Points out of my account: 2/20

*Buying:*
Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/13
Offer accepted: 1/13
Sent to ROFR: 1/17
Passed ROFR: 1/30
Closing docs received: 2/21
Closing docs returned: 3/13
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## mlp1933

I've become obsessed with checking my account- trying to book a trip for this Summer before the availability dwindles! This waiting is killing me!

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/18
Offer accepted: 12/18
Sent to ROFR: 12/20
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/30
Closing docs returned: 2/2
Closing: 2/7
Deed recorded:2/7
Points in my account: soon? (fingers crossed)


----------



## tachyonbb

Final update
Our second contract, first is at VGF

Home: BLT
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/23
Counter/Offer accepted: 12/24
Sent to ROFR: 12/28
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/26
Closing docs returned: 1/28
Closing: First knowledge of closing was when deed was filed
Deed recorded: 2/9
Points in my account:2/20


----------



## Mia Kylie and Co

mrsap said:


> Updating...
> 
> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/19
> Offer accepted: 12/19
> Sent to ROFR: 12/22
> Passed ROFR: 1/5
> Closing docs received: 12/29
> Closing docs returned: 12/30
> Closing: 2/2
> Deed recorded: 2/2
> Points in my account:



I'm new to this process. But how did you receive your closing docs before your contract passed ROFR?


----------



## mbwhitti

Just got a call from our agent clearing up a question about whether we are financing or paying cash. Said we should get our closing documents from the title company in the next 6-7 days...


----------



## mrsap

Mia Kylie and Co said:


> I'm new to this process. But how did you receive your closing docs before your contract passed ROFR?



LOL sorry human error


----------



## Mia Kylie and Co

mrsap said:


> LOL sorry human error


Gotcha. I was going to say that's pretty darn awesome and a bit strange. LOL


----------



## Kerrijo

This will be my 8th contract and third UY overall (currently have 5 direct & 1 resale in one UY; 1 direct in another UY).  My first resale with Magic Vacation Title moved SO much faster (41 days from initial offer to having points in my first DVC account) than this one, and it's painful to wait when banked points are on the line!  Best wishes to all who are waiting at the various stages of ownership 

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/13
Offer countered & accepted: 1/15
Sent to ROFR: 1/17
Passed ROFR: 1/30
Closing docs received: 2/19
Closing docs returned: 2/19
Closing: 2/28
Deed recorded: 2/26
Points in my account: 3/7 Hooray!


----------



## DMOMof3

Home: BRV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/12/18
Offer accepted: 1/12/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/14/18
Passed ROFR: 1/30/18
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Disney notified of transfer: 
Contract transferred to my account: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Networth

Update:

Home: VGF
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/2
Offer accepted: 1/2
Sent to ROFR: 1/8
Passed ROFR: 1/16
Closing docs received: 2/15
Closing docs returned: 2/15
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## pkrieger2287

Update:

Home: AKV
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 1/24
Offer countered & accepted: 1/24
Sent to ROFR: 1/25
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 2/13
Closing docs returned: 2/13
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## mbwhitti

Update:

Home: BWV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/16
Offer countered & accepted: 1/16
Sent to ROFR: 1/17
Passed ROFR: 1/30
Closing docs received: 2/16
Closing docs returned: 2/16 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## MI_firefighter

Updated!! 

Home: SSR
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/26
Offer countered and accepted: 1/26/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/30/18
Passed ROFR: 2/16/18
Closing docs received:3/2
Closing docs returned:3/6
Closing: 
Deed Recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## mbwhitti

mbwhitti said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: BWV
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/16
> Offer countered & accepted: 1/16
> Sent to ROFR: 1/17
> Passed ROFR: 1/30
> Closing docs received: 2/16
> Closing docs returned: 2/16
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:




So, FedEx was to deliver documents to the Title company today but was unable to due to the business being closed (I assume for President's day). In the field that I am in, it's just another day...no work holiday for me.


----------



## petedis6

I have a question. My DVC resale contract closed 1/29/18. When will I receive any paperwork from DVC (owner number, online login code, etc.)? Thanks.


----------



## Mskcl131

Home: AKV
Title Company: Duncan Title & Escrow
Offer made: 1/9
Offer countered & accepted: 1/9
Sent to ROFR: 1/10
Passed ROFR: 1/22
Closing docs received: 2/2
Closing docs returned:2/6
Closing: 2/19
Deed recorded:2/20
Points in my account:

Almost there! Now just waiting for points! Soooooo excited!!!!!!!


----------



## renzmari

Home: SSR
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer countered & accepted: 1/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/26
Passed ROFR: 2/16
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## pkrieger2287

Update:

Home: AKV
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 1/24
Offer countered & accepted: 1/24
Sent to ROFR: 1/25
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 2/13
Closing docs returned: 2/13
Closing:2/15
Deed recorded:2/22
Points in my account:


----------



## drbrjb01

pkrieger2287 said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: AKV
> Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
> Offer made: 1/24
> Offer countered & accepted: 1/24
> Sent to ROFR: 1/25
> Passed ROFR: 2/7
> Closing docs received: 2/13
> Closing docs returned: 2/13
> Closing:2/15
> Deed recorded:2/22
> Points in my account:



Wow, I thought mine went fast!  FYI Mine closed last Thursday and my account was set up Tuesday...if I were you I would check in a couple of days.


----------



## pkrieger2287

drbrjb01 said:


> Wow, I thought mine went fast!  FYI Mine closed last Thursday and my account was set up Tuesday...if I were you I would check in a couple of days.



I think my wife checks every few hours so we should be good! Haha


----------



## MarionFH

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/16
Offer accepted: 1/16
Sent to ROFR: 1/22
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 2/22
Closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## M_T

Next phase !!

Home: AKV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/8
Offer accepted: 2/8
Sent to ROFR: 2/14
Passed ROFR: 2/23
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## dancermommy1

Going nuts waiting on estoppel!


----------



## M_T

dancermommy1 said:


> Going nuts waiting on estoppel!



I hear ya , I pretty much just started too.


----------



## igrsod

On to the next phase, but super excited to have passed ROFR

Home: AKV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/2
Offer accepted: 2/2
Sent to ROFR: 2/8
Passed ROFR: 2/23
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Alaina Seddon

Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/6
Offer accepted: 2/6
Sent to ROFR: 2/8
Passed ROFR: 2/23
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Networth

Update:

Home: VGF
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/2
Offer accepted: 1/2
Sent to ROFR: 1/8
Passed ROFR: 1/16
Closing docs received: 2/15
Closing docs returned: 2/15
Closing: 2/28
Deed Recorded: 3/1
Points in my account:


----------



## M_T

Received an email from First American that they started the process ... I was hoping they started Monday.


----------



## Roguez

***Update**
*
Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer accepted: 1/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/23
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 2/24
Closing docs returned: 2/27
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## abbysmama

Home: VB
Title Company: Sterling Title Partners
Offer made: 2/9
Offer accepted: 2/9
Sent to ROFR: 2/13
Passed ROFR: 2/27
Closing docs received: 3/15
Closing docs returned: 3/15
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 3/28
Points in my  account:


----------



## M_T

M_T said:


> Received an email from First American that they started the process ... I was hoping they started Monday.



got a very speedy reply from them, started on the first email


----------



## TheMick424

Hoping things go smoothly!

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 2/16
Offer Countered and Accepted: 2/16
Sent to ROFR: 2/20
Passed ROFR: 3/5
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Kerrijo

Kerrijo said:


> This will be my 8th contract and third UY overall (currently have 5 direct & 1 resale in one UY; 1 direct in another UY).  My first resale with Magic Vacation Title moved SO much faster (41 days from initial offer to having points in my first DVC account) than this one, and it's painful to wait when banked points are on the line!  Best wishes to all who are waiting at the various stages of ownership
> 
> Home: AUL
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/13
> Offer countered & accepted: 1/15
> Sent to ROFR: 1/17
> Passed ROFR: 1/30
> Closing docs received: 2/19
> Closing docs returned: 2/19
> Closing: 2/28
> Deed recorded: 2/26
> Points in my account: 3/7 Hooray!



Finally!!!!


----------



## DMOMof3

Update

Home: BRV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/12/18
Offer accepted: 1/12/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/14/18
Passed ROFR: 1/30/18
Closing docs received:3/8/18 (were emailed to me 2/8/18 but I never got them)
Closing docs returned:3/8/18
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Disney notified of transfer:
Contract transferred to my account:
Points in my account:


----------



## thelionqueen

Kerrijo said:


> This will be my 8th contract and third UY overall (currently have 5 direct & 1 resale in one UY; 1 direct in another UY).  My first resale with Magic Vacation Title moved SO much faster (41 days from initial offer to having points in my first DVC account) than this one, and it's painful to wait when banked points are on the line!  Best wishes to all who are waiting at the various stages of ownership
> 
> Home: AUL
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/13
> Offer countered & accepted: 1/15
> Sent to ROFR: 1/17
> Passed ROFR: 1/30
> Closing docs received: 2/19
> Closing docs returned: 2/19
> Closing: 2/28
> Deed recorded: 2/26
> Points in my account: 3/7 Hooray!


I used First American once and never again.  Honestly, they didn't earn one cent of the $600 I paid them.  Even if they paid me, I wouldn't use them again!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: VGC
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 1/17
Offer accepted: 1/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/26
Passed ROFR: 2/13
Closing docs received: 2/13
Closing docs returned: 2/16 (However due to money transfer issues with my brokerage, didn't wire funds until 2/23. First Reliable Transfers said they had everything they needed (my/seller closing docs and wired funds on 2/23.))
Closing: 2/26 (I'm not sure I quite believe this since the deed was mysteriously recorded two days after I emailed asking why I hadn't heard anything since 2/23 (and never getting an answer until I made a followup phone call the morning it "coincidentally" recorded.))
Deed Recorded: 3/7
Points in my account:

I agree with the general consensus I've read on this board. Purchasing a DVC contract via resale can be frustrating at times, but I do think the money saved makes the frustration well worth it (hopefully anyway).

Whoops wrong thread! I'll leave it here anyway.


----------



## Roguez

***UPDATE**
*
Almost there...Almost...

Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer accepted: 1/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/23
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 2/24
Closing docs returned: 2/27
Confirmation of doc received: 3/2
Closing: 3/4
* Deed recorded: 3/6*
Points in my account:


----------



## Jennifer Bowers

Home: AKV
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Attorney
Offer made: 2/12
Offer accepted: 2/12
Sent to ROFR: 2/13
Passed ROFR: 2/27
Closing docs received: 3/2
Closing docs returned: 3/6
Confirmation of doc received: 3/13
Closing: 3/13
Deed recorded: 3/14
Points in my account:


and


Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/1
Offer accepted: 2/1
Sent to ROFR: 2/2
Passed ROFR: 2/16
Closing docs received: 3/5
Closing docs returned: 3/7
Confirmation of doc received: 3/9 (waiting on seller)
Closing:3/15
Deed recorded: 3/15
Points in my account:


----------



## Kerrijo

thelionqueen said:


> I used First American once and never again.  Honestly, they didn't earn one cent of the $600 I paid them.  Even if they paid me, I wouldn't use them again!



I will have to say that I wasn't impressed either. It seems that there wasn't any action on their part unless I was calling to inquire on status, and miraculously, the next day we would have some movement in the process.  Just seemed weird (and annoying) to me.


----------



## thelionqueen

Kerrijo said:


> I will have to say that I wasn't impressed either. It seems that there wasn't any action on their part unless I was calling to inquire on status, and miraculously, the next day we would have some movement in the process.  Just seemed weird (and annoying) to me.


 EXACTLY what happened to me!  Honestly I feel like I did everything and they followed my instruction. Really poor service.


----------



## Brett6646

This may be a dumb question, but how do you see when your deed is recorded. That is the next step in our process. Thanks


----------



## Networth

Brett6646 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but how do you see when your deed is recorded. That is the next step in our process. Thanks



Search your name here:
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## Rob Huff

I'm really excited to jump into this thread.

Home: PVB
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Attorney
Offer made: 2/21
Offer accepted: 2/24 (after some negotiations)
Sent to ROFR: 2/28
Passed ROFR: 3/14
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## DMOMof3

Update

Home: BRV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/12/18
Offer accepted: 1/12/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/14/18
Passed ROFR: 1/30/18
Closing docs received:3/8/18 (were emailed to me 2/8/18 but I never got them)
Closing docs returned:3/8/18
Closing:
Deed recorded:3/15/18
Disney notified of transfer:
Contract transferred to my account:
Points in my account:


----------



## M_T

UPDATE:
Home: AKV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/8
Offer accepted: 2/8
Sent to ROFR: 2/14
Passed ROFR: 2/23
Closing docs received:3/16 (5:50am EST email , was suprised)
Closing docs returned: 3/16
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Brett6646

Update:

Home: AK
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/30
Offer accepted: 1/30
Sent to ROFR: 1/31
Passed ROFR: 2/16
Closing docs received: 3/8
Closing docs returned: 3/9
Closing: 3/13
Deed Recorded: 3/13
Points in my account:


----------



## TonyaG83

TonyaG83 said:


> In the middle of 2 transactions (selling/buying)
> 
> *Selling:*
> FORMER Home: BLT
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Buyer's Offer made: 12/21
> Offer accepted: 12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 12/26
> Passed ROFR: 1/5
> Closing docs received: 1/31
> Closing docs returned: 2/13 (I was out of town, and a Foreign Seller)
> Closing: 2/15
> Deed recorded: 2/15
> Points out of my account:
> 
> *Buying:*
> Home: AKV
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/13
> Offer accepted: 1/13
> Sent to ROFR: 1/17
> Passed ROFR: 1/30
> Closing docs received: 2/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/13
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



There were numerous problems with, first, my loan documents, then, my US banking info (Canadian), so my innitial closing docs required numerous revisions. After all was said and done, it took me 3 weeks to return them. Seller still hasn’t returned theirs. Almost a month now... when do I start getting concerned?


----------



## Alaina Seddon

Update:

Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/6
Offer accepted: 2/6
Sent to ROFR: 2/8
Passed ROFR: 2/23
Closing docs received: 3/14
Closing docs returned: 3/20
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## renzmari

Update:
Home: SSR
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer countered & accepted: 1/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/26
Passed ROFR: 2/16
Closing docs received:3/3
Closing docs returned: 3/12
Closing:3/20
Deed recorded: 3/21
Points in my account: ?

Ironically my closing for my 50 direct points is going to wind up either the same day or the next. Can't wait to book our vacations!!


----------



## nates

One week away from hitting the 30 day mark of ROFR...

Home: AKV
Total Points: 300
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/25
Offer accepted: 2/25
Sent to ROFR: 2/27
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Brett6646

Update:

Home: AKV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/30
Offer accepted: 1/30
Sent to ROFR: 1/31
Passed ROFR: 2/16
Closing docs received: 3/8
Closing docs returned: 3/9
Closing: 3/13
Deed Recorded: 3/13
Points in my account:3/20


----------



## Renee H

thelionqueen said:


> I used First American once and never again.  Honestly, they didn't earn one cent of the $600 I paid them.  Even if they paid me, I wouldn't use them again!


Why?  Were they slow??  This is who has my contract if Disney ever passes it


----------



## thelionqueen

Renee H said:


> Why?  Were they slow??  This is who has my contract if Disney ever passes it


YES!!  Extremely. I wouldn’t have ever closed had I not contacted Disney, my broker and the owner of the company!


----------



## rehsu

Are the closing docs received by mail or email?


----------



## Matty B13

rehsu said:


> Are the closing docs received by mail or email?



I think most closing companies now use email, then you can sign and scan the documents and email them back.

I think Fidelity uses an online closing program.

Also, make sure to double check everything on the closing documents, errors are frequently overlooked.


----------



## M_T

rehsu said:


> Are the closing docs received by mail or email?



Received closing docs as an email with a Fedex label for return signed

The purchase contract was all done online though.


----------



## motherof5

nates said:


> One week away from hitting the 30 day mark of ROFR...
> 
> Home: AKV
> Total Points: 300
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/25
> Offer accepted: 2/25
> Sent to ROFR: 2/27
> Passed ROFR:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Confirmation of doc received:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


Did you get it.  How much pp and how many points left for 2018 if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## motherof5

renzmari said:


> Update:
> Home: SSR
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/20
> Offer countered & accepted: 1/20
> Sent to ROFR: 1/26
> Passed ROFR: 2/16
> Closing docs received:3/3
> Closing docs returned: 3/12
> Closing:3/20
> Deed recorded: 3/21
> Points in my account: ?
> 
> Ironically my closing for my 50 direct points is going to wind up either the same day or the next. Can't wait to book our vacations!!


Did you do direct for the benefits and is it 50 or 75?


----------



## renzmari

motherof5 said:


> Did you do direct for the benefits and is it 50 or 75?


I did direct for the benefits and we had intended all along on purchasing additional points at a later point, but the change sped it up. I got them right under the wire on 2/24 and purchased 50pts, which was the minimum we could buy as "new members" since we had not yet closed on our resale contract.


----------



## nates

motherof5 said:


> Did you get it.  How much pp and how many points left for 2018 if you don't mind me asking.


Nothing yet... $99pp with no 2017 or 2018 points, which is what we wanted. Offered a little less and didn't want to give the mouse a reason to take it.


----------



## motherof5

nates said:


> Nothing yet... $99pp with no 2017 or 2018 points, which is what we wanted. Offered a little less and didn't want to give the mouse a reason to take it.


Sending pixie dust your way.  Good luck


----------



## motherof5

renzmari said:


> I did direct for the benefits and we had intended all along on purchasing additional points at a later point, but the change sped it up. I got them right under the wire on 2/24 and purchased 50pts, which was the minimum we could buy as "new members" since we had not yet closed on our resale contract.


What is it now if you have resale to do add on?  Just wondering.  I have 50 direct as well so I guess I'm all set.


----------



## renzmari

motherof5 said:


> What is it now if you have resale to do add on?  Just wondering.  I have 50 direct as well so I guess I'm all set.


75 for benefits. 100 mim at CCV. Not sure if the other mins. increased with the change over to 75 min for benefits.


----------



## nates

motherof5 said:


> Sending pixie dust your way.  Good luck


Just got the call... Disney stole this one, back to the drawing board!


----------



## carolinainmymind

Thank you for coordinating such a great tracking system.

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4
Offer accepted: 3/4
Sent to ROFR: 3/9
Passed ROFR: 3/22
Closing docs received: pending
Closing docs returned: pending
Closing: pending
Deed Recorded: pending
Points in my accountending


----------



## motherof5

nates said:


> Just got the call... Disney stole this one, back to the drawing board!


I'm so sorry.  I still haven't heard but contract was almost the same so assuming they will take mine.  Sent 3/8.  No word yet


----------



## motherof5

nates said:


> Just got the call... Disney stole this one, back to the drawing board!


What company did you use.  Wondering when I'll hear?


----------



## renzmari

nates said:


> Just got the call... Disney stole this one, back to the drawing board!


Bummer. Good luck on your next one.


----------



## thelionqueen

nates said:


> Just got the call... Disney stole this one, back to the drawing board!


With w that’s surprising!  So sorry but now you get to shop again


----------



## DMOMof3

Update

Home: BRV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/12/18
Offer accepted: 1/12/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/14/18
Passed ROFR: 1/30/18
Closing docs received:3/8/18 (were emailed to me 2/8/18 but I never got them)
Closing docs returned:3/8/18
Closing:
Deed recorded:3/15/18
Disney notified of transfer:
Contract transferred to my account:3/23/18
Points in my account:


Almost there!!!!!!


----------



## Rylie Grite

Got my closing docs today, passed ROFR on 3/14. By far my fastest (4th) resale transaction ever.


----------



## nates

motherof5 said:


> What company did you use.  Wondering when I'll hear?


We're using dvcresalemarket.com and already have the ball rolling on the next one. I don't know if this is typical, but it sounded like Disney sent them a batch of purchased/waived contracts all at once - so that could add to the turn-around time.


----------



## nates

UPDATE:

Home: AKV
Total Points: 300
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/25
Offer accepted: 2/25
Sent to ROFR: 2/27
_Failed_ ROFR: 3/23 Bought by Disney
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## motherof5

nates said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home: AKV
> Total Points: 300
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/25
> Offer accepted: 2/25
> Sent to ROFR: 2/27
> _Failed_ ROFR: 3/23 Bought by Disney
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Confirmation of doc received:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


Sorry it was bought.  Do you mind me asking the price?  Just wondering since mine is still waiting to hear from ROFR and I was purchasing for $100 so wondering if it's a goner.  Been 3 weeks and still waiting


----------



## nates

motherof5 said:


> Sorry it was bought.  Do you mind me asking the price?  Just wondering since mine is still waiting to hear from ROFR and I was purchasing for $100 so wondering if it's a goner.  Been 3 weeks and still waiting


$99pp... but hey maybe you'll get lucky - looking at the official ROFR thread Disney looks to be all over the board.


----------



## DMOMof3

DONE!!!!

Home: BRV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/12/18
Offer accepted: 1/12/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/14/18
Passed ROFR: 1/30/18
Closing docs received:3/8/18 (were emailed to me 2/8/18 but I never got them)
Closing docs returned:3/8/18
Closing:
Deed recorded:3/15/18
Disney notified of transfer:
Contract transferred to my account:3/23/18
Points in my account:3/27/18



Wait list for December entered! I have BCV reserved in case, but really want BRV for the holiday!


----------



## nates

Round 2...

Home: AKV
Total Points: 320
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/27
Offer accepted: 3/27
Sent to ROFR: 3/28
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## TheMick424

TheMick424 said:


> Hoping things go smoothly!
> 
> Home: AKV
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 2/16
> Offer Countered and Accepted: 2/16
> Sent to ROFR: 2/20
> Passed ROFR: 3/5
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



_Update:_
Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 2/16
Offer Countered and Accepted: 2/16
Sent to ROFR: 2/20
Passed ROFR: 3/5
Closing docs received:3/23
Closing docs returned: 3/27
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Rob Huff

Rob Huff said:


> I'm really excited to jump into this thread.
> 
> Home: PVB
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Attorney
> Offer made: 2/21
> Offer accepted: 2/24 (after some negotiations)
> Sent to ROFR: 2/28
> Passed ROFR: 3/14
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Confirmation of doc received:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



Chugging along...

UPDATE
Home: PVB
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Attorney
Offer made: 2/21
Offer accepted: 2/24 (after some negotiations)
Sent to ROFR: 2/28
Passed ROFR: 3/14
Closing docs received: 3/16
Closing docs returned: 3/19
Confirmation of doc received: 3/22
Closing: 3/27
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## M_T

motherof5 said:


> Sorry it was bought.  Do you mind me asking the price?  Just wondering since mine is still waiting to hear from ROFR and I was purchasing for $100 so wondering if it's a goner.  Been 3 weeks and still waiting



Mine passed ROFR at $90pp , waiting for seller to return closing docs. 
Seems they can't sign until mid April due to health

Closing docs received:3/16 
Closing docs returned: 3/16


----------



## rehsu

Day 19 waiting for closing docs. 
Tic toc tic toc 
Waiting sucks.


----------



## motherof5

21 days and still waiting.....


----------



## rehsu

motherof5 said:


> 21 days and still waiting.....


Didn't yours passed ROFR on 03/09 as well?


----------



## motherof5

rehsu said:


> Didn't yours passed ROFR on 03/09 as well?


NO I passed on my OKW in 9 days.  My AK I still haven't heard.  It's frustrating.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Does anyone know why Jeffrey Sweet closings happen so much quicker than all the others? Every time I've used him, it has been amazingly fast to get closing docs right after passing ROFR and then his office also processes quite quickly. All these other title companies take 3-4 weeks just to get the closing docs??? Curious as to why


----------



## Bing Showei

ML_LovesDisney said:


> Does anyone know why Jeffrey Sweet closings happen so much quicker than all the others? Every time I've used him, it has been amazingly fast to get closing docs right after passing ROFR and then his office also processes quite quickly. All these other title companies take 3-4 weeks just to get the closing docs??? Curious as to why


Volume. I had two transactions, both international (both Canadian) sellers. The one Sweet handled took 35 days from offer to close. The other contract handled by *** took almost 3 months.

The bigger closing agents handle so much volume that a lot of the down time built into closing (often pinned on Disney or the other party), be it for ROFR, estoppel, or closing docs, is in large part there to buffer their throughput times. Disney will send back estoppel in days and the closing company, with its multi-week caveats, bought itself some time to push through the queue, clearing the ones that came in earlier. Your file sits there waiting for attention.

Resale contracts are not huge moneymakers for these companies, and let’s be honest, we’re a captive audience, so unlike what the buyer/seller may be going through, there is zero sense of urgency for them.

And to be fair, add to the mix how overly anxious we can be as buyers, and the process mostly feels interminable.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Bing Showei said:


> Volume. I had two transactions, both international (both Canadian) sellers. The one Sweet handled took 35 days from offer to close. The other contract handled by *** took almost 3 months.
> 
> The bigger closing agents handle so much volume that a lot of the down time built into closing (often pinned on Disney or the other party), be it for ROFR, estoppel, or closing docs, is in large part there to buffer their throughput times. Disney will send back estoppel in days and the closing company, with its multi-week caveats, bought itself some time to push through the queue, clearing the ones that came in earlier. Your file sits there waiting for attention.
> 
> Resale contracts are not huge moneymakers for these companies, and let’s be honest, we’re a captive audience, so unlike what the buyer/seller may be going through, there is zero sense of urgency for them.
> 
> And to be fair, add to the mix how overly anxious we can be as buyers, and the process mostly feels interminable.



That makes sense. When they emailed me 20-30 days for estoppel, I thought how is that even possible if one closing agency has it almost instantly (just sold a contract in January and it was 30 days offer to funds received)? But you're right, they say that as a buffer. I wish I would've requested Sweet in the beginning!


----------



## rehsu

ML_LovesDisney said:


> Does anyone know why Jeffrey Sweet closings happen so much quicker than all the others? Every time I've used him, it has been amazingly fast to get closing docs right after passing ROFR and then his office also processes quite quickly. All these other title companies take 3-4 weeks just to get the closing docs??? Curious as to why


I noticed that as well. Which company uses Jeffrey Sweet?


----------



## Bing Showei

rehsu said:


> I noticed that as well. Which company uses Jeffrey Sweet?


Any of the brokers can. FL real estate law is such that you can request any closing agent you want. Whether a broker with “an arrangement” with a particular closing company will comply is another question, but it’s your right to ask for whoever you want.


----------



## rehsu

Yesterday I sent an email asking about my estoppel, today they replied that they received it (not sure when) and my closing docs were first on the list. I received my closing docs within an hour. The FEDEX label was dated from March 20th though. Not sure if they received the estoppel a while ago and took their time or if they were getting things ready beforehand.

Home: SSR
Total Points: 135
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/26 (at night)
Offer accepted: 2/27 (first thing in the morning)
Sent to ROFR: 2/28
Passed ROFR: 3/09
Closing docs received: 3/29
Closing docs returned: 3/29
Confirmation of doc received: 3/30
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## rehsu

Bing Showei said:


> Any of the brokers can. FL real estate law is such that you can request any closing agent you want. Whether a broker with “an arrangement” with a particular closing company will comply is another question, but it’s your right to ask for whoever you want.


Oh I see.. But is there a DVC resale company that usually uses them all the time without the need to request?


----------



## Bing Showei

rehsu said:


> Yesterday I sent an email asking about my estoppel, today they replied that they received it (not sure when) and my closing docs were first on the list. I received my closing docs within an hour. The FEDEX label was dated from March 20th though. Not sure if they received the estoppel a while ago and took their time or if they were getting things ready beforehand.
> 
> Home: SSR
> Total Points: 135
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/26 (at night)
> Offer accepted: 2/27 (first thing in the morning)
> Sent to ROFR: 2/28
> Passed ROFR: 3/09
> Closing docs received: 3/29
> Closing docs returned: 3/29
> Confirmation of doc received:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


If you could feel the estoppel email, it would’ve been warm from *** sitting on it for weeks. 

One broker I spoke to dropped *** and referred to it as “the best decision we’ve ever made.”


----------



## Bing Showei

rehsu said:


> Oh I see.. But is there a DVC resale company that usually uses them all the time without the need to request?


http://dvcbyresale.com/


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

rehsu said:


> I noticed that as well. Which company uses Jeffrey Sweet?



The one that you can't discuss on this board, it gets asterisked out


----------



## TheMick424

TheMick424 said:


> _Update:_
> Home: AKV
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 2/16
> Offer Countered and Accepted: 2/16
> Sent to ROFR: 2/20
> Passed ROFR: 3/5
> Closing docs received:3/23
> Closing docs returned: 3/27
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



_Update:_
Woo hoo! Looking forward to getting my account set-up and booking our first trip

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 2/16
Offer Countered and Accepted: 2/16
Sent to ROFR: 2/20
Passed ROFR: 3/5
Closing docs received:3/23
Closing docs returned: 3/27
Closing:3/28
Deed recorded:3/29
Points in my account:


----------



## thelionqueen

After being told I “should” get my closing docs by the end of April...Surprise!  Estoppel is back an just waiting for declaration. Super excited!

Home:  OKW
Total Points: 240
Title Company: Sterling
Offer made: 2/12
Offer accepted: 2/12
Sent to ROFR: 3/2
Passed ROFR: 3/21
Cleared Estoppel: 4/1
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Alaina Seddon

Update...just waiting for the points to show up! 

Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/6
Offer accepted: 2/6
Sent to ROFR: 2/8
Passed ROFR: 2/23
Closing docs received: 3/14
Closing docs returned: 3/20
Closing: 3/29
Deed recorded: 3/30
Points in my account:


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Home: BWV
Total Points: 150
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 3/9
Offer accepted: 3/9
Sent to ROFR: 3/15
Passed ROFR: 4/3
Cleared Estoppel:4/10
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## TonyaG83

Update:

*Selling:*
FORMER Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Buyer's Offer made: 12/21
Offer accepted: 12/21
Sent to ROFR: 12/26
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/31
Closing docs returned: 2/13 (I was out of town, and a Foreign Seller)
Closing: 2/15
Deed recorded: 2/15
Points out of my account: 2/20

*Buying:*
Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/13
Offer accepted: 1/13
Sent to ROFR: 1/17
Passed ROFR: 1/30
Closing docs received: 2/21
Closing docs returned: 3/13
Closing: 3/26
Deed recorded: 3/27
Points in my account:


----------



## Renee H

motherof5 said:


> Sorry it was bought.  Do you mind me asking the price?  Just wondering since mine is still waiting to hear from ROFR and I was purchasing for $100 so wondering if it's a goner.  Been 3 weeks and still waiting


What was your verdict on your AKV?


----------



## motherof5

Passed after 21 days.  Now I am waiting to hear on title company.


----------



## nates

Update:


Home: AKV
Total Points: 320
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/27
Offer accepted: 3/27
Sent to ROFR: 3/28
Passed ROFR: 4/9 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Alaina Seddon

All done! Woot!

Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/6
Offer accepted: 2/6
Sent to ROFR: 2/8
Passed ROFR: 2/23
Closing docs received: 3/14
Closing docs returned: 3/20
Closing: 3/29
Deed recorded: 3/30
Points in my account: 4/10


----------



## Maxwell42

First time dropping in on this thread - we just received closing docs today!

Home: PVB
Total Points: 250
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 3/6
Offer accepted: 3/6
Sent to ROFR: 3/8
Passed ROFR: 3/23
Closing docs received: 4/12
Closing docs returned:
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## carolinainmymind

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4
Offer accepted: 3/4
Sent to ROFR: 3/9
Passed ROFR: 3/22
Closing docs received: 4/13
Closing docs returned: pending
Closing: pending
Deed Recorded: pending
Points in my account:  pending


----------



## Bmlors

First timer -- finished today and was able to book at OKW.

Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 2/21/18
Offer Accepted: 2/21/18
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/18
Passed ROFR: 3/5/18
Closing docs received: 3/23/18
Closing docs returned: 3/27/18
Closing: 4/2/18
Deed recorded: 4/2/18
Points in my account: 4/14/18


----------



## M_T

Finally an UPDATE:
Home: AKV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/8
Offer accepted: 2/8
Sent to ROFR: 2/14
Passed ROFR: 2/23
Closing docs received:3/16 (5:50am EST email , was suprised)
Closing docs returned: 3/16
Sellers docs received . 4/27 (that was a looong wait)
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Rylie Grite

.


----------



## GGGT

Rylie Grite said:


> ................Jeffrey C. Sweet takes 2 after ROFR to send closing, First American 7-14 days, *** 20+ days. how can it be?



That's funny you bring this up. We've bought both direct and several resale contracts over the years and we've just purchased three more resale contracts since the beginning of February. The VGF contract used Jeffrey Sweet and we received our closing documents within 3 days after passing ROFR. *** 2 weeks and counting


----------



## M_T

UPDATE:
Home: AKV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/8
Offer accepted: 2/8
Sent to ROFR: 2/14
Passed ROFR: 2/23
Closing docs received:3/16 (5:50am EST email , was suprised)
Closing docs returned: 3/16
Closing: 4/1 
Deed recorded: 4/1 
Points in my account:


----------



## motherof5

Passed mine last month on AKV still waiting for it to be closed and have points.  How long does this process usually take?  Feel like this is just as long as the ROFR


----------



## nates

Update:
Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/27
Offer accepted: 3/27
Sent to ROFR: 3/28
Passed ROFR: 4/9 
Closing docs received: 5/2
Closing docs returned: 5/3 (we promise )
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## nates

Update:
Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/27
Offer accepted: 3/27
Sent to ROFR: 3/28
Passed ROFR: 4/9 
Closing docs received: 5/2
Closing docs returned: 5/4 (late Friday)
Confirmation of doc received: 5/7 (early Monday)
Closing: 5/8 (wow that was fast! )
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## nates

*Earning My Ears*
Update:
Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/27
Offer accepted: 3/27
Sent to ROFR: 3/28
Passed ROFR: 4/9 
Closing docs received: 5/2
Closing docs returned: 5/4 (late Friday)
Confirmation of doc received: 5/7 (early Monday)
Closing: 5/8
Deed recorded: 5/10
Points in my account:


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Just starting the estoppel process

Home: SSR
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/25
Offer accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/27
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Confirmation of doc received: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:

I am hoping for the quick turn around that Sweet is known for.


----------



## square pond

disneyeveryyear said:


> Just starting the estoppel process
> 
> Home: SSR
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 4/25
> Offer accepted: 4/25
> Sent to ROFR: 4/27
> Passed ROFR: 5/23
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Confirmation of doc received:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> I am hoping for the quick turn around that Sweet is known for.


----------



## square pond

Good Luck!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

square pond said:


> Good Luck!


Thank you.  

I will update as it progresses.  I think it helps everyone to have an idea how long it all takes.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

UPDATED

Home: SSR
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/25
Offer accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/27
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/6/18
Closing docs returned: 6/7/18
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Whositsgalore

disneyeveryyear said:


> UPDATED
> 
> Home: SSR
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 4/25
> Offer accepted: 4/25
> Sent to ROFR: 4/27
> Passed ROFR: 5/23
> Closing docs received: 6/6/18
> Closing docs returned: 6/7/18
> Confirmation of doc received:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



How is Sweet turning these things around so fast???? WOW! Well done. First American is dragging it seems.  I called for the first time ever to inquire about buying an 80 point direct contract and they found my name "in the system".  I'm going to assume my 17 (and counting) day wait to receive closing docs is due to the title company.  Meanwhile, I leave tomorrow for New York which means even if I get documents anytime next Mon-Thurs I have wait until I get home to return them. I was trying to avoid that.  Oh well.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Whositsgalore said:


> How is Sweet turning these things around so fast???? WOW! Well done. First American is dragging it seems.  I called for the first time ever to inquire about buying an 80 point direct contract and they found my name "in the system".  I'm going to assume my 17 (and counting) day wait to receive closing docs is due to the title company.  Meanwhile, I leave tomorrow for New York which means even if I get documents anytime next Mon-Thurs I have wait until I get home to return them. I was trying to avoid that.  Oh well.



That was something I had noticed about Sweet's timeline.  I was going to ask for them as a closing agent, but I was assigned to their office. I emailed with Sweet's office last week and she indicated that they were waiting for Estoppel from Disney, and the documents arrived Wednesday.  I just have to hope the seller returns them as quickly.  The only thing I don't like about Sweet is that as soon as all documents are executed and the check arrives, they pay it out to the seller.  They don't wait for confirmation from DVC that the points have transferred.  I just have to hope that my sellers are honest and don't use points after estoppel.  They sold 4 contracts (I think) at the same time, all with 2017 pts banked into 2018, so apparently they hadn't used their contracts in a while, so I think I am safe.


----------



## carolinainmymind

I've held off in final posting because we ran in to some bumps but all sorted and points finally in our account, so here's our final...

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4
Offer accepted: 3/4
Sent to ROFR: 3/9
Passed ROFR: 3/22
Closing docs received: 4/13
Closing docs returned: 4/14
Sellers docs returned: 5/17 (the bumps referenced above)
Closing: 5/23
Deed Recorded: 5/30
Points in my account: 6/8 (might have been there a few days earlier, this was just the first time I checked)


----------



## disneyeveryyear

carolinainmymind said:


> I've held off in final posting because we ran in to some bumps but all sorted and points finally in our account, so here's our final...
> 
> Home: AUL
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/4
> Offer accepted: 3/4
> Sent to ROFR: 3/9
> Passed ROFR: 3/22
> Closing docs received: 4/13
> Closing docs returned: 4/14
> Sellers docs retunred: 5/17 (the bumps referenced above)
> Closing: 5/23
> Deed Recorded: 5/30
> Points in my account: 6/8 (might have been there a few days earlier, this was just the first time I checked)


Wow!  Waiting over 30 days for the sellers to return the docs would have been very frustrating.  I just send my docs back Thursday and I certainly hope I don't have to wait that long.  You must be very patient waiting 34 days for documents when your ROFR was only 13 days.


----------



## carolinainmymind

disneyeveryyear said:


> Wow!  Waiting over 30 days for the sellers to return the docs would have been very frustrating.  I just send my docs back Thursday and I certainly hope I don't have to wait that long.  You must be very patient waiting 34 days for documents when your ROFR was only 13 days.



Yeah, some undisclosed personal issues caused a delay on the sellers end.  We actually had been following up with the broker almost daily by the end and we were told the sellers were still planning to sell.  They were 2-days over their contracted close date and we were prepared to walk away, but it was an Aulani subsidized dues contract and my heart wasn't in reshopping so we opted to wait it out.  Yeah, I would say ROFR was a breeze...waiting on 2 sellers to get docs notarized as they went through some issues = problems.  That's something I'd ask for as much validation on up front if we ever do this again.  It's our 2nd contract (1st is a direct), so odds are we won't do it again but you never know


----------



## disneyeveryyear

carolinainmymind said:


> Yeah, some undisclosed personal issues caused a delay on the sellers end.  We actually had been following up with the broker almost daily by the end and we were told the sellers were still planning to sell.  They were 2-days over their contracted close date and we were prepared to walk away, but it was an Aulani subsidized dues contract and my heart wasn't in reshopping so we opted to wait it out.  Yeah, I would say ROFR was a breeze...waiting on 2 sellers to get docs notarized as they went through some issues = problems.  That's something I'd ask for as much validation on up front if we ever do this again.  It's our 2nd contract (1st is a direct), so odds are we won't do it again but you never know


Never say never.  We bought direct in 2004, added on in 2006 and 2008 and now again in 2018.  Somehow our 250 points were enough for 10 years and now I need more.


----------



## Mskcl131

Home: PVB
Total Points: 75
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 6/3
Offer accepted: 6/4
Sent to ROFR: 6/4
Passed ROFR: 6/20
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Chause

Home: VGC
Title Company: First American Title
Offer Made: 5/25/18
Offer Accepted: 5/25/18
Sent to ROFR: 6/04/18
Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Deed recorded:
Points in account:​


----------



## jennwdw

Home: BLT
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 5/29/18
Offer Accepted: 5/29/18
Sent to ROFR: 6/05/18
Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
Closing docs received: 6/23/218
Closing docs returned: 6/25/2018
Buyer: returned closing docs:
Deed recorded:
Points out of account:

*** note I am the seller


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Home: SSR
Total Points: 160
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 5/15
Offer accepted:5/15
Sent to ROFR: 5/16
Passed ROFR: 6/12
Closing docs received:6/27
Closing docs returned:6/28
Confirmation of doc received:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## jennwdw

jennwdw said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 5/29/18
> Offer Accepted: 5/29/18
> Sent to ROFR: 6/05/18
> Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in account:



UPDATED! Received closing docs.  Seems super fast!

Home: BLT
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 5/29/18
Offer Accepted: 5/29/18
Sent to ROFR: 6/05/18
Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
Closing docs received by seller: (me) 6/23/18
Closing docs returned: 6/25/2018
Buyer returned closing docs:
Deed recorded:
Points out of my account:


----------



## icesk8abc

So excited to be joining in.  I'm hoping it will be quick (ish)!

Home: AKV
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 6/4
Offer accepted: 6/4
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Passed ROFR: 6/26
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## icesk8abc

Is this some sort of record?  There will be a little delay now as I impatiently await my husband's return from his business trip in a couple of days so that we can sign the papers and get them in the mail.

Home: AKV
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 6/4
Offer accepted: 6/4
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Passed ROFR: 6/26
Closing docs received: 6/28
Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## CatNipRules

Okay, I'm still waiting on the ROFR, but was just curious, when the time comes, where do I go to check and see the points posted to my account? Sorry, I'm a newbie and still learning.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Is there any rhyme or reason to why some contracts move fast from “ROFR” to “closing docs received” and some take a while? I see one that was a two day wait and others waited up to two weeks (or more). Just curious what to expect.


----------



## aokeefe

Reneedisnerd said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to why some contracts move fast from “ROFR” to “closing docs received” and some take a while? I see one that was a two day wait and others waited up to two weeks (or more). Just curious what to expect.


It seems some title companies move faster than others


----------



## Reneedisnerd

aokeefe said:


> It seems some title companies move faster than others


I don’t know why but today I really antsy to get this part done.  Hurry up and wait...then wait some more.  I guess it is better than being in ROFR.


----------



## CatNipRules

Home: SSR
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/2
Offer accepted: 7/2
Sent to ROFR: 7/4
Passed ROFR: 7/18
Closing docs received:07/25/2018
Closing docs returned:07/26/2018
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Reneedisnerd

CatNipRules said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/2
> Offer accepted: 7/2
> Sent to ROFR: 7/4
> Passed ROFR: 7/18
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


I just saw you passed!  We have with *** too and are still waiting for closing docs.  If I have time tonight I will create a thread on here to help with time frame.  This wait isn’t as bad as ROFR but it is still a wait.


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Home: PVB
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 06/24
Offer accepted: 06/24
Sent to ROFR: 06/26
Passed ROFR: 7/12
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## CatNipRules

Reneedisnerd said:


> I just saw you passed!  We have with *** too and are still waiting for closing docs.  If I have time tonight I will create a thread on here to help with time frame.  This wait isn’t as bad as ROFR but it is still a wait.


The wait for ROFR seemed so long. Lol. This should be a breeze (hopefully) compared to it. Lol.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Home: SSR
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 6/12/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/201
Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Still waiting....maybe I just start the timeline in Feb when we put our first offer in.  I can’t believe we have been in this process for about 6 months.  Thankfully our first planned trip isn’t until Jan 2020 but we were considering a June 2019 trip as an add-on (depending on how fast we move through this part of the process).  Based on where we are now...50/50 chance of taking that trip.  I think this is the only time I have been itching to give someone a large chunck of my money lol.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Reneedisnerd said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 6/12/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 6/15/201
> Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Still waiting....maybe I just start the timeline in Feb when we put our first offer in.  I can’t believe we have been in this process for about 6 months.  Thankfully our first planned trip isn’t until Jan 2020 but we were considering a June 2019 trip as an add-on (depending on how fast we move through this part of the process).  Based on where we are now...50/50 chance of taking that trip.  I think this is the only time I have been itching to give someone a large chunck of my money lol.


Guess who just opened their email and now has closing docs??


----------



## CatNipRules

Reneedisnerd said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 6/12/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 6/15/201
> Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Still waiting....maybe I just start the timeline in Feb when we put our first offer in.  I can’t believe we have been in this process for about 6 months.  Thankfully our first planned trip isn’t until Jan 2020 but we were considering a June 2019 trip as an add-on (depending on how fast we move through this part of the process).  Based on where we are now...50/50 chance of taking that trip.  I think this is the only time I have been itching to give someone a large chunck of my money lol.


I know right? This is us right now:

 

I am right with you on the thinking that this is the only time I'm anxious to give someone such a large amount of my money. LOL!!


----------



## CatNipRules

Reneedisnerd said:


> Guess who just opened their email and now has closing docs??


Yay!!! i'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

CatNipRules said:


> Yay!!! i'm so excited for you!!


Thank you.  I need to get this moving so I can get on the wait list to add direct points and also get that June trip scheduled.  I hope will see your docs soon.


----------



## kmc8826

Reneedisnerd said:


> Thank you.  I need to get this moving so I can get on the wait list to add direct points and also get that June trip scheduled.  I hope will see your docs soon.



You might want to get on a waitlist now.  I was on the waitlist for OKW for about a month.  If they call and have it available does not mean you have to buy.  

In other news on my BLT resale I just talked to Title company.  Passed ROFR Wednesday and he said he just heard back from Disney on estoppel today! He should have the closing documents together early next week.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

kmc8826 said:


> Passed ROFR Wednesday and he said he just heard back from Disney on estoppel today!



Congrats @kmc8826!

@motherof5 seems like you have quite a bit of experience with resale, any idea why @kmc8826 would hear back so quick on estoppel after ROFR??


----------



## Reneedisnerd

kmc8826 said:


> You might want to get on a waitlist now.  I was on the waitlist for OKW for about a month.  If they call and have it available does not mean you have to buy.
> 
> In other news on my BLT resale I just talked to Title company.  Passed ROFR Wednesday and he said he just heard back from Disney on estoppel today! He should have the closing documents together early next week.


I tried to get on the wait list about a week ago and I was told to wait until the end of the month.  I am going to send an email back to the guide (not sure if that is the correct term) and let him know we are fedexing the closing docs back this afternoon.


----------



## motherof5

Bruin_mouse said:


> Congrats @kmc8826!
> 
> @motherof5 seems like you have quite a bit of experience with resale, any idea why @kmc8826 would hear back so quick on estoppel after ROFR??


Sometimes it's the situation or agent.  Mine for AKL was a couple weeks of waiting for OKW it was upon closing that we couldn't close until a certain date they had my documents send immediately after the date.  For example I bought OKW in March but couldn't close since buyers had a reservation in May.  I got a e-mail from agent day before the reservation and stated everything would be sent to me immediately and it was.  It seemed to go quite quickly.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Any word out there on how long it's taking people to get their closing docs? We passed ROFR on 7/12 and still haven't heard anything. The title company cashed the deposit check pretty quickly.


----------



## aokeefe

BlueRibbon said:


> Any word out there on how long it's taking people to get their closing docs? We passed ROFR on 7/12 and still haven't heard anything. The title company cashed the deposit check pretty quickly.


What title company are you using?


----------



## BlueRibbon

aokeefe said:


> What title company are you using?



Can't remember the first name but last name is Sweet.


----------



## aokeefe

BlueRibbon said:


> Can't remember the first name but last name is Sweet.


I'm using a different title company (First American) and was told 2-3 weeks. That is what is has been with my last purchases too.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

BlueRibbon said:


> Any word out there on how long it's taking people to get their closing docs? We passed ROFR on 7/12 and still haven't heard anything. The title company cashed the deposit check pretty quickly.


It took us two weeks (exactly) with ***.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## kmc8826

BlueRibbon said:


> Any word out there on how long it's taking people to get their closing docs? We passed ROFR on 7/12 and still haven't heard anything. The title company cashed the deposit check pretty quickly.



I passed ROFR on July 18.  Talked to Title Company agent (Mason Title) on the 20th and he said they had just heard back from Disney on estoppel.  Closing documents received Monday the 23rd.  So I guess super fast from what I am reading on here!


----------



## CatNipRules

BlueRibbon said:


> Any word out there on how long it's taking people to get their closing docs? We passed ROFR on 7/12 and still haven't heard anything. The title company cashed the deposit check pretty quickly.


I got word that I’d passs ROFR last wed. Opened my email this afternoon and the closing documents were there.


----------



## BlueRibbon

So sure enough, one day after I posted, I'm standing in line for Splash Mtn at Disneyland, happen to open my email, and my closing docs are there! Two weeks to the day I passed ROFR. Must have been that Disneyland magic!


----------



## CatNipRules

Updating:
Home: SSR
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 07/02/2018
Offer Accepted:/07/02/2018
Sent to ROFR: 07/04/2018
Passed ROFR: 07/18/2018
Closing docs received: 7/25/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/26/2018
Seller returned closing docs: 07/27/2018
Closing:7/30/2018
Deed recorded: 08/01/2018
Points in my account: 

I must say that the broker has been wonderful from beginning to end. I ended up calling them because the title company wasn't answering any of my emails or calls. So, I called today and was told that it closed yesterday. I asked why the title company didn't inform me of that. The broker is on vacation and her project manager said that the title company usually likes the agent to give the clients the good news about the closing.

She also said that Disney is running a little bit behind on the end part. She said about 2 and a half to three weeks.


----------



## ericar

After closing and being able to see my deed online, do I have to wait for Disney to mail me my membership number or can I call and get it. It has been a week since the deed was online. I bought resale and am a first time buyer.


----------



## CatNipRules

ericar said:


> After closing and being able to see my deed online, do I have to wait for Disney to mail me my membership number or can I call and get it. It has been a week since the deed was online. I bought resale and am a first time buyer.


I’m not sure but how did you check for the deed online? I can’t seem to find the website to do it?


----------



## 1savvygal

CatNipRules said:


> I’m not sure but how did you check for the deed online? I can’t seem to find the website to do it?


Check on this site 
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## 1savvygal

ericar said:


> After closing and being able to see my deed online, do I have to wait for Disney to mail me my membership number or can I call and get it. It has been a week since the deed was online. I bought resale and am a first time buyer.


you can call to get the membership number
https://www.disboards.com/threads/earliest-youve-gotten-a-membership-number.3690482/


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Starting to get a little nervous. Closing documents received on 7/26. I returned ours same day and the Title company received them 7/27. Had a slight issue getting the funds sent, but they were received yesterday 8/1. No update on the sellers closing documents yet, only that they will notify me when they receive them back. Should I be nervous?


----------



## aokeefe

DVC Fanatic said:


> Starting to get a little nervous. Closing documents received on 7/26. I returned ours same day and the Title company received them 7/27. Had a slight issue getting the funds sent, but they were received yesterday 8/1. No update on the sellers closing documents yet, only that they will notify me when they receive them back. Should I be nervous?


No- I wouldn't be nervous. I believe seller's have to get paperwork notarized so it can take longer for them to return. I understand being anxious but no need to be nervous.


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Just heard back from the listing agent. There was a mistake on the sellers forms which was corrected. Everything should be signed and done and back to the title company by tomorrow.


----------



## disneyholic family

Reneedisnerd said:


> Thank you.  I need to get this moving so I can get on the wait list to add direct points and also get that June trip scheduled.  I hope will see your docs soon.




can i ask you what you mean by "get on the wait list to add direct points"?
is there a wait list to purchase points direct from Disney?

.


----------



## Bing Showei

disneyholic family said:


> can i ask you what you mean by "get on the wait list to add direct points"?
> is there a wait list to purchase points direct from Disney?


For CCV and AUL, no. You can buy those points immediately. 

For resorts not actively being sold, it depends on who you ask. Some guides say there are no waitlists, or that waitlists are closed (and proceed to steer you towards CCV and AUL). Other guides are believed to actively look for available points for their clients using their own waitlist. Of that subset of guides, some are pretty detailed (at least mine put up the appearance of due diligence and was consistent when I checked in), while others may be more loosey goosey and people have had more success nagging them regularly.

Most sold-out resorts will require a waitlist. Some are available immediately others will require more persistence on your part.


----------



## disneyholic family

Bing Showei said:


> For CCV and AUL, no. You can buy those points immediately.
> 
> For resorts not actively being sold, it depends on who you ask. Some guides say there are no waitlists, or that waitlists are closed (and proceed to steer you towards CCV and AUL). Other guides are believed to actively look for available points for their clients using their own waitlist. Of that subset of guides, some are pretty detailed (at least mine put up the appearance of due diligence and was consistent when I checked in), while others may be more loosey goosey and people have had more success nagging them regularly.
> 
> Most sold-out resorts will require a waitlist. Some are available immediately others will require more persistence on your part.




thanks!!!
so the question is, how does one find a good guide.
when we were there in august, we had a really horrible guide. Terrible.  Worse than the absolute worst hollywood used car salesman stereotype.
A real sleazeball type.  There is no way on earth i would EVER buy anything from him.  Ever ever.
but i don't know how to find a good one.


----------



## disneynutz

disneyholic family said:


> can i ask you what you mean by "get on the wait list to add direct points"?
> is there a wait list to purchase points direct from Disney?
> 
> .



Disney makes more money selling their new resorts until sold out. Aulani has been selling for 7 years and still hasn't sold out. CCV is their current WDW resort and it will sell out in less than a year. Disney will take back older contracts that can make them enough money or when the new resorts aren't selling enough they tend to take back more contracts. There is an active resale market outside of Disney that will save you thousands of dollars compared to Disney's prices. The only issue there is that Disney places restrictions on perks for resale buyers and they delay the closings on resale contracts in an effort to get people to buy direct.

 Bill


----------



## disneynutz

disneyholic family said:


> thanks!!!
> so the question is, how does one find a good guide.
> when we were there in august, we had a really horrible guide. Terrible.  Worse than the absolute worst hollywood used car salesman stereotype.
> A real sleazeball type.  There is no way on earth i would EVER buy anything from him.  Ever ever.
> but i don't know how to find a good one.



IMO your guide isn't important, the policies for all guides are the same, they do the initial paperwork and others finish the deal. You will never talk to your guide unless you buy direct again. 

 Bill


----------



## Bing Showei

disneyholic family said:


> thanks!!!
> so the question is, how does one find a good guide.
> when we were there in august, we had a really horrible guide. Terrible.  Worse than the absolute worst hollywood used car salesman stereotype.
> A real sleazeball type.  There is no way on earth i would EVER buy anything from him.  Ever ever.
> but i don't know how to find a good one.


I did not like my first guide at the SSR office either, and got someone who I liked much more. She was willing to work with me on getting on a waitlist for a small direct contract and made none of the pressure sales tactics that were employed by my first guide.

If you're fixed on buying direct, you can call back and explain how you felt your first guide was a greasy sleaze ball and ask for a new, low-pressure, professional one, or you can PM people you know/respect on the boards for a recommendation.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneynutz said:


> Disney makes more money selling their new resorts until sold out. Aulani has been selling for 7 years and still hasn't sold out. CCV is their current WDW resort and it will sell out in less than a year. Disney will take back older contracts that can make them enough money or when the new resorts aren't selling enough they tend to take back more contracts. There is an active resale market outside of Disney that will save you thousands of dollars compared to Disney's prices. The only issue there is that Disney places restrictions on perks for resale buyers and they delay the closings on resale contracts in an effort to get people to buy direct.
> 
> Bill





disneynutz said:


> IMO your guide isn't important, the policies for all guides are the same, they do the initial paperwork and others finish the deal. You will never talk to your guide unless you buy direct again.
> 
> Bill





Bing Showei said:


> I did not like my first guide at the SSR office either, and got someone who I liked much more. She was willing to work with me on getting on a waitlist for a small direct contract and made none of the pressure sales tactics that were employed by my first guide.
> 
> If you're fixed on buying direct, you can call back and explain how you felt your first guide was a greasy sleaze ball and ask for a new, low-pressure, professional one, or you can PM people you know/respect on the boards for a recommendation.



i need to buy my minimum 75 points for the direct contract in addition to the resale contract that i'm in the process of buying.
Actually, i'm on my second attempt.  My first one was ROFR'd by disney.


----------

